# First Time IVF ~ Starting Treatment December 2012/January 2013



## Martha Moo

*This thread is for ladies starting their first IVF or ICSI Treatment throughout December and January Only
*
Donna


----------



## twinklingstar

Hi there! This is my first time posting and not actually sure if I'm posting under the correct heading! Hopefully I'll improve in time  Anyway .... I'm beginning my first IVF treatment in December and hoping for egg collection and transfer early January ..... Would be great to get to know anyone else going through it all at the same time xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi twinklingstar, I'll join you 

I'm on the same protocol, start DR in Dec for Jan transfer. I'm very anxious about it & trying hard to think positive, but it's hard work! 

Do you know when you should receive your nasal spray? I still haven't recieved an invoice so I may have to chase up my clinic

Best of luck for your cycle x


----------



## twinklingstar

Hi vintage_girl!
Sorry for delay .... still trying to get used to this site but getting there!  It's cool to chat to people who are going through this at the same time!  I totally feel the same - very anxious but trying to be positive!

I am on the short protocol so I will be starting Norethisterone on 10th Dec then Prostap approx 28th Dec.  So I don't do the nasal spray.  My consultant had said this was due to my low AMH? I just want it to be December now!!

So are you the same? .... Every single thought is IVF related!!!  Driving me crazy!

Lots of good luck to you too x x x


----------



## hevaroo

Evening ladies   

I'm hoping to start ivf sometime in January, after 6 failed iui's we are waiting for a consultation appointment after being referred to a different clinic. Think there's a 6-8 week waiting list. 
So I'm not as far ahead or as clued up as you all, but I'll keep reading your stories as I'm sure your knowledge and experiences will help me when I get to start tx!

Lots of luck to you all   x


----------



## twinklingstar

Hi hevaroo!  So sorry to hear about your unsuccessful iui's    Jeez .... you have been through loads - you defo deserve some luck now.

I have only been for my first appointment, due to sign consents at end of November then start December.  Really scared but very excited too!

Lots and lots of luck x x x


----------



## hevaroo

Hi twinkling star, it's been quite a hard journey, I'm glad we've finally got the point of ivf, I've never felt as though iui was going to work (and I was right!), in a way it's been a long journey but the time has gone fast so waiting until jan for ivf will be here before I know it. I've always thought I have been coping well throughout tx and with so many bfn's but its starting to get to me now. Don't know what I'll do if ivf doesn't work! 
I feel quite excited to be starting a tx with better success rates at a much better clinic, a fresh start in a way. Lots of luck for when you start in dec    xx


----------



## Lucynew

Hi ladies, thought I would join in on this one! Got my 1st consultation at care notts on Thursday to start ivf! Exciting but scary times!! 
Xx


----------



## hevaroo

Hi Lucy! I'm currently being referred to care notts for ivf, do you have any idea of how long it takes from referral to 1st appointment? When I contacted care a few months ago it was 6-8 weeks, is it still about that long? 
Lots and lots of luck to you! xx


----------



## Lucynew

Hi Hevaroo, I was referred late September and my first appointment with them is this Thursday! 
X


----------



## hevaroo

Ok thanks   about what I thought then. Hope it goes well! xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Hello all, lots of posts since I last checked!

*Twinklingstar* I know how you feel, December can't come quick enough! We are on different protocols. I'm doing the long one which involves down regulating before stimms. So I'll start my nasal spray just before Xmas then needles early Jan. Its interesting how different clinics do things, my AMH is lower than yours.

Hi *Hevaroo* fingers crossed you'll get seen soon at your clinic, it will be 16 weeks between me telling my clinic I wanted to self fund & actually starting but I think that's because I had to have extra tests because of low AMH & how my cycle falls.

Hello *Lucynew* Isn't it exciting to finally start posting in the 'starting IVF' threads!

*Kezzle* hope you hear soon about when to start. I know how you feel about missing a step, both clomid & IUI were not recommended for us so it feels like we've jumped ahead very quickly.

AFM exciting times!! My nasal spray arrived today, now I just have to wait till Dec 23rd to start sniffing it. It's given me a right kick up the a**e to get fit & healthy knowing it's just around the corner now.

Also, just back from seeing the new Bond flick... So good!

G'night ladies x


----------



## twinklingstar

Hevaroo .... I'm thinking you're sounding more positive about IVF than you have done in the past and soooo many people tell me that positivity is the key!  So happy thoughts  

Vintagegirl .... That's rubbish we are on diff protocols!  I want to compare notes!    And you're right ... very bizarre how clinics do it so different.

Lucynew ... Welcome! x

Kezzle ... Hopefully things will start to become clearer very soon and your diary will start to fill up with appointments  

Is it still November?  

x x x


----------



## hevaroo

Twinkling star- it has been so difficult to be positive at all over the past few months! I think it makes it easier when you get a bfn. I am going to try and be more positive about ivf but we'll see how I feel nearer the time! xx


----------



## twinklingstar

Big hugs to you .....  And lots of luck to us all x x x


----------



## Lucynew

So excited, got my consultation today! Is it wrong that I have got the husband running around after me already?  

Xxx


----------



## hevaroo

Lucy- I'd definitely take advantage of hubby's services if you can get away with it lol   I'm quite lucky, my dh does quite a lot for me around the house. How did your app go? Hope it went well! xx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girlies, do you mind if i join in. I'm in UK but i got my bloods etc done and just awaiting Af before i can get my schedule  when to start nasal and injections. Af never comes on time though, I had asked the nurse when she done bloods she said if it hasn't came in a week after i was due to phone them up and they will decide what to do next. Has this happened to anyone, what do they do if it hasn't shown up? I will read back and catch up on the convos. wish all u girlies good luck xx


----------



## Lucynew

Hi heavaroo, appointment went really well, the team at care were fantastic! Start treatment in Jan!


----------



## hevaroo

Lucy- that's great that your app went well and you know when you'll be starting tx. Can I ask why there is a few weeks wait? Is it because you have to order drugs etc or because of Xmas? Can't wait till I finally get there! Going to ring my current clinic in the morning to check that they have referred us. x


----------



## MrsSLAW

Hi everyone. my husband and i have been having investigations at Liverpool women's and have just been referred for IVF. We have just received our appointment through for the Patient Info evening which is in 2 weeks time- can anyone tell me what to expect? Also from what I can gather there is no really waiting list..... How soon after the info night are we likely to start?? Any help is greatly appreciated. I feel lost with the whole thing! Thanks xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

*Lucy* great news! Will you be doing long or short protocol?

*Wifeyw* don't quote me on this, someone else may know more but I think if AF doesn't show then they can give you an injection to get it started. Think it needs to be quite late though. If you've just had bloods, does that mean you're waiting on your day 3 follicle count?

*Hevaroo* I was told the cutoff to do transfer before Xmas was that you needed to get AF before 27th Oct

*MrsSLAW* the info evening is basically just a breakdown of the cycle process- drugs, timings, EC, ET & a chance for you to ask questions. Make sure DH goes along with you, think it helps them understand & theres a lot to take in so if you don't remember, he will. Not sure about waiting lists for your area sorry, mine was 2yrs on NHS or 6 weeks self fund


----------



## Lucynew

Hi ladies, unfortunately because I'm on day 24 of my cycle they can't start the treatment any sooner due to that and christmas. Little bit disappointing but at least I can enjoy christmas and am talking the husband into having a cheeky weekend away before we start!!  I'm doing the long protocol. 

Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Hi I can finally post on the newbie ivf cycle, I start down reg for long protocol on the 22nd of December, the day before you vintage-girl! I am having injections to down reg instead of nasel spray, baseline scan booked for 7th of Jan & estimated egg collection is the 21st of November, I am already on bcp after having norethistrone, hevaroo I was told had they not been shut for 3 weeks over Xmas & new year it would have been 3 weeks earlier which is rather annoying..... However at least we have Xmas to look forward to x


----------



## hevaroo

Lucy- I thought perhaps it would be because of Xmas. We have had our letter confirming that we have been referred, so hopefully will receive an appointment soon for around January time. May well be starting tx not long after you! Exciting! 

Lots of luck and   to all xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi girls, hoping I am now "legit" to join this board.... I've got my first consultation on 4th dec so fingers crossed everything runs smoothly & tx can start sometime in January 

Good luck to all my potential cycle buddies ;-)) xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi everyone, hope you all had a nice weekend. I convinced my hubby to do some long awaited DIY work around the house on the pretence that next year I'll probably start asking for a nursery haha

This waiting to start is a killer! Still another 41 days till I start down regging, so glad I've got Christmas to distract me a little from the constant IVF thoughts, how are you all coping?

Wonder if any of us will get a miracle for our last natural cycle, here's hoping xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl like you I am counting down the days! I'm so glad I have Xmas as a distraction as there is no way I would cope other wise! I'm finding the wait a bit difficult & a friend of the family has announced her second pregnancy although she is only about a month pregnant, I'm finding it hard as my mother & sister in law are really close to her & r making a major fuss. I have found things to keep me occupied up to baseline scan date so I'm hoping I will be distracted x


----------



## bambibaby12

Charlotte & vintage girl - Good luck to you both.... Least when we all have January blues you will both have your cycles and those BFPs to look forward to ;-)


----------



## Charlotte022

Bambibaby12 I really hope we all get our BFP's I'm fed up of the waiting now!


----------



## vintage_girl

Me too. 

I had a nice chat to my ovaries this morning (trying out this visualisation malarkey) & imagined me standing in front of a room full of eggs, hands on hips telling them to stop messing around & start preparing to be stimulated hahaha. Actually felt very good, give it a go ladies xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl I have just come home from a really rubbish day at work but u have just made me feel a whole lot better! I could imagine myself bossing them about! X


----------



## vintage_girl

Aw thanks Charlotte. You start bossing those eggs about now & come Jan they'll be lining up ready to be sucked out by the egg vacuum or else


----------



## ElleSea

Hi there, first time IVF here starting nasal spray in December with egg transfer early January. We've been trying for 4.5 years naturally without success. Did try DuoFertility for a year but without any luck, although they did say that I might have a progesterone deficiency, not that any of the doctors seemed to listen to this, so going ahead with IVF. Nervous and want to be hopeful but you know how it is


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Ellesea

Think you are further along than most of us so you will have to keep us posted on your journey ;-)) when was your first consultation....? How did they decided which form of drugs etc you would be taking?

Good luck and wishing you lots of     . You could be our groups 1st BFP ;-)) xxx


----------



## ElleSea

Hi Bambibaby, 

I had my initial consultation over a year ago, before DH wanted to give DuoFertility a go, and we went back the other day for another consultation and as they had kept all our records all we need to do is provide upto date blood tests - so I will start my initial medication around 17th dec. Just wish it was sooner!

Thank you for the wishes


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh the 17th will be here before you know it chic, I know what you mean though, it's crazy really how we've all spent so many years in complete turmoil never knowing and now a few weeks/months more waiting for dates tears us apart, AND we should be feeling positive and happier in the knowledge that this is the best chance we have of getting our BFPs. I keep saying to myself to think back six months, so May this year and then think how quick the past six months has gone...., now think forward six months, to May next year and we could be pregnant by then....   That thought makes me smile and I'm hanging onto that feeling when I get down ;-))


----------



## Chixy

A dear friend who has successfully gone through IVF has recommended this forum, which she found so very supportive. So here I am for the first time looking to go through treatment soon (hopefully). Due to an Ectopic pregnancy December 2011, surgeons found my left Fallopian tube damaged so removed it. The Ectopic was in the right so I now only have some of my right Fallopian tube left. My husband and I have unfortunately been unsuccessful in conceiving since  
Chixy x


----------



## vintage_girl

*Ellesea* looks like you'll be cycling alongside Charlotte002 & myself, though I think you'll be paving the way a few days earlier than us. Best of luck with it all xx

*Bambibaby* that's what keeps me going too, looking ahead to a pregnancy rather than dwelling on the waiting we've done so far

Welcome *chixy*, these forums really are such a supportive place. It's somewhere to vent/get opinions & most importantly... to get people to cheer you on through the ups and downs of IVF that can really understand what you're going through. Good luck with your journey

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## EmJ82

Evening all, 

Hope your all well. 

Do you mind if I join you? This will be our first go at IVF. I am due to start DR with the nasal spray on the 2nd Dec.  

Look forward to talking to you all. 

Em x


----------



## Chixy

Vintage_girl - thank you for your kind support and I wish you lots of luck that all goes well for you x

Ellesea and Bambibaby12 - I also wish you lots of luck and wish you every success

Hello to everyone else and wish you all happiness and good luck in IVF treatment.  

I am very nervous about what happens next for my husband and I but pray all will be ok in the end. I've been an emotional wreck this month, which is really not like me. I think it is down to everything that has happened catching up with me and that this time last year I was pregnant. I cannot stop thinking about the baby we would have had - that would have been 4 months old by now!


----------



## bambibaby12

*Chixy* - Welcome and I'm sorry to hear about your ectopic, can't imagine how awful that is to deal with! You have made the right decision in activity doing something positive to conceive... You just need a little helping hand as once ur little eggs n swimmers meet, it's a match made in heaven ;-))

We are all here whenever u need a bit of support or just feel like venting some frustration.... 

*EmJ82* - hello... Have you been given any idea on timescales or when they might start your EC.? Would be amazing if it could be before Xmas... Best present ever!! Good luck chic xx

*Vintagegirl* - I'm sure we will all have our day sooner or late , we've all already proven our strength so roll on motherhood! 

Soooo yeh another friend announced her pregnancy on ******** tonight.... And they already have 2 kids.... Had a little sad moment then sucked it up & wished them congrats.... One day.....


----------



## Charlotte022

Bambi baby I know exactly how u feel about yet another person announcing their pregnancies! It's hard but hopefully all of the pain will be worth it in the end  

Chixy sorry to hear that you have suffered an ectopic, hopefully you will get your BFP x

EMJ82 have you any idea when you will start? 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## leam31

Hi ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I haven't posted for a while on ff as I have been putting off tx.... But I am going for my ivf info session next week and hoping to start asap. 

Xx


----------



## EmJ82

Hi all,

I start my DR on the 2nd Dec and EC is penciled in for the week of the 31st Dec. 

Can't wait to get started now.


----------



## Charlotte022

Leam31 the more the merrier, let us know how your appointment goes! Good luck x

EmJ82 I think you are the first to start us off on this thread so best of luck & keep us posted I'm sure we will all be rooting for you & your BFP! X

Where is every one cycling? And what dates do you have for baseline/ estimated egg collection? 

We are at CRGW in llantrisant (Wales), baseline booked for 7th January & EEC (estimated egg collection) is 21st of January x


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining in on this thread.. Although I technically start my DR injections on the 27th Nov, I'm coasting on them a little longer than normal to make my EC/ET the first couple of weeks of January so I figured this would be where I would fit in.

* EmJ82* - looks like we'll be doing things around the same time, exciting isn't it!!

*bambibaby12* good luck with your first consultation. I loved finally talking to someone who knew what they were talking about and could actually make something happen was so refreshing. I've felt that I've just been jumping through NHS hoops up until the first consultation. We had ours on the 31st Dec and it really has been all go since then!!

I got a big box of drugs delivered today (never thought I'd be so happy to see so many needles!), with injection training next Tuesday. Think this is the bit I'm dreading the most!

Where-abouts is everyone having treatment? I'm at Care in Northampton who so far have been brilliant. Its quite a small, unassuming place - not at all what I was expecting. More like a dentists than a place where they make babies!

Really looking forward to seeing how all this pans out for us all - lets hope its a lucky thread!!

E xxxx


----------



## EmJ82

Evening all,

Thanks *Charlotte022* Trying not to think about it too much now and relax.

I'm under the care of the Queen Elizabeth hospital in kings lynn & having my EC & ET at Bourne Hall in Cambridge.

*Wecandoit* Yes exciting and worrying all in one. Not sure how I feel at the minute.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Charlotte022

WeCanDoIt the more of us to support each other the better!  X


----------



## vintage_girl

Wow, gone 1 day & so much to catch up on! This is going to be long...

Hi *Emj82* & welcome. Good luck with your cycle, you're one of the first to transfer so far. What's your journey been like so far? Did you try any other fertility treatment?

*Chixy*, there's a quote I've seen around these boards that inspires me - "everything will be ok in the end, if it's not ok, it's not the end". Its ok to be nervous, we all are. Just know that you are giving yourself & hubby the best chance of conceiving & it will so be worth it. I'm so sorry to hear about your ectopic & hoping that this time next year you'll be holding that little bundle of cuteness

Ahh *Bambibaby*, ******** is crushing sometimes, at least you had the strength to suck it up & say congrats. I've taken to hiding certain friends that put 100 (not kidding!) photos per week up of their bub

Hi *leam31*, hope you get all the info you need at the info session next week, & if you don't, just ask. Chances are there are others there wanting to ask the same thing but are too nervous/shy. Or you know...ask us 

*Charlotte022* I'm cycling at Ninewells in Dundee (Scotland) & so far I've just been told to call on day 1 then start DR on day 21 so not sure about Stimms. My calculations put me doing EC around 21st Jan, same as you 

Hi *YouCanDoIt*  I will simply be jumping with excitement the day I receive the rest of my meds! Best of luck with everything

AFM having a good & bad week. I made a list of all the things I need to get done before Christmas which is great for keeping my mind off things but I am really struggling with my diet. I know I need to eat healthy but the more I try, the less I want to do it. It's really getting me down. I'm not trying to lose weight or anything, my bmi is ideal, I just want to create a healthier environment for a little embie. Any tips to curb the chocolate cravings ladies?


----------



## EmJ82

Hi *vintage_girl*,

We started all the test over a year ago after trying for 3. I don't think it's quite sunk in yet and don't think it will until we have started next month. No we have had not other treatments.


----------



## ElleSea

Hi EmJ82, keeping fingers crossed for you, as you'll be starting before me. Like you, we're undergoing our treatment from Bourne Hall in Cambridge - it came highly recommended.

Vintage_Girl and Bambibaby - I know exactly what you mean about ********! I'm rarely on there, but when I do have a nosey to see what others are up to I tend to glance over those piccies 

Also can't help with the chocolate cravings I'm afraid - I had to go under a dietician before I could go on to do IVF because I was under weight and I have to eat to make sure it stays on. So I tend to stock up on choccie biccies


----------



## EmJ82

Thanks *Ellesea* not been to Bourne Hall yet as all appointments have been at the Queen Elizabeth in kings lynn.

It's nice to know people are going through the same and understand how you feel.

Can't believe the weekend is nearly over  they go way too quick.


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

How is it Sunday evening all ready?!! Bit of a bittersweet weekend. My OH and I treated my Parents to a really gorgeous meal last night, but I had decided that it was my last night of 'freedom' for hopefully a very long time! From now on my body is a temple. This means no more wine or caffeine. I've always liked a glass of wine, so the festive season whilst being teetotal is going to be different for sure! Plus I'm not sure how I'm going to handle all the questions from my friends and family when they expect me to drink at Christmas get to-gethers and I don't! I'll just have to keep pretending my OH is making me be his chauffeur 

*Vintage Girl*....love your quote in your previous post. I'm going to remember that! Sorry to say I don't have an equally inspiring one to keep you way from the chocolate!

Hope tomorrow morning doesn't suck too much for you all

E xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hey girls... How about these to help banish the choccie cravings....

"Nothing tastes as good as having a baby feels"

"Nobody said it would be easy, but I promise it will be worth it"


Happy Monday ladies.... Positive thoughts and baby dust to each of you


----------



## Northsouth

Hi everyone  

I will be picking up my drugs on 19th December ready to start down regging at the end of Dec/start of January (depending on AF!)

Anyone heard any good advice on preparation etc?  I've heard something about eating a lot of protein during stimming to help reduce OHSS risk or something but not sure what it's all about    .

Good luck to everyone 
Sam x


----------



## hevaroo

Hello all  

Received my first consultation appointment today, 18th dec so not such a long wait as I thought. Excited! Just hope we'll be able to start tx in jan and not have a wait for donor sperm. Waited long enough (as we all have I'm sure) I'm just desperate to get a bfp now before I go   !! (already starting to)

Here's to a very happy new year for us all!    xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Great news *hevaroo*, hope it all moves quickly for you. Do you need to have your AMH & day 3 scans or did you have all that before IUI?

Hi *Northsouth* I've heard about the protein thing too. I'm going to eat 1 egg a day plus chicken every other night. Have also heard to drink a pint of milk each day & lots of water. And something about Pineapple juice, not sure about that one though as have read mixed reports online.

Love those quotes *bambi* I might actually stick one up inside my pantry! I also think that treating my body as a temple is a great idea *Wecandoit* so from tomorrow that's me.


----------



## hevaroo

Vintage girl- not sure about those, don't think I ever had a day 3 scan with iui, I think I had amh tested but I'm going to a new clinic so they might want to retest everything. I have an appointment on 13th dec for a antricle follicle scan? I guess that's where they look at your egg reserves? I'm so glad we got an appointment before Xmas, really hope we get to start tx in jan   x


----------



## Lianne

Hi Ladies

Can i join you? Starting our first IVF treatment tomorrow with my day 3 scan and first Gonal F injection. We are having the short protocol of IVF so start stims straight away. Been trying for just over 3 years and so can't really believe we have finally got to this stage. Have tried IUI twice over the last six months and then decided time to move on to IVF. Was expecting to be starting later than this but AF has arrived early!!

Is anyone else on the short protocol?

Look forward to sharing and hearing everyones experiences. 

Lianne x


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi ladies can i join?
Im waiting to start treatment any time. af is due tomorrow but hospital closes for christmas so think I will be starting Jan. 
I dont really like this waiting game lol 
Hope you are all well


----------



## hevaroo

Knew it was just too good to be true! Just when you think things couldn't get any worse.  
Was so excited yesterday when we received our consultation appointment for a few weeks earlier than I was expecting, then today it all goes wrong! Had a letter with the results from my smear that I had a couple of weeks ago, it says I have abnormal cells, called moderate dyskaryosis, just what I needed   obviously slightly worrying and it means we've had to delay our appointment until I have had treatment to sort it, so more waiting.
I would never of dreamed this happening to me, I have enough bad luck already. 
So a little reminder to you all, please make sure you're up to date with your smear! It can happen to anyone.

I'll hopefully be joining you on the ivf journey soon, just not as soon as I would have liked. Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

May I join this group with you all?

Hevaroo - so sorry to hear about your abnormal smear results, its all you need at this time!!! Hope all works out ok and moves along quickly so you can get back to your IVF treatment.

We are due to start ICSI, short protocol in January. I have a scheduled laparoscopy next week to check for endometrosis, an appointment in december to discuss the medication I will be taking and then the next appointment in January for the nurse to show me how to take the medication. Very nerve racking but exciting at the same time. 
Am a little worried that the month we start our ICSI journey I have two baby showers, both of which I have been asked to help organise!!! Really looking forward to those days!!!

Looking forward to hearing some success stories within the next couple of months from everyone!!!

xx  xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Hevaroo so sorry to hear about your abnormal smear. I hope it gets sorted out.

Jo1984 we are doing icsi too, where are you based? The ladies on here are wonderful for support & we can help you get through days like the baby showers.

Tinkerbell & Lianne its nice to have more people for support, what clinics are you at? 

AFM I'm on BCP at the mo & I'm suffering with bloating & acne if it was real meds for ivf I wouldn't mind but it just seems pointless to be on a BCP when my levels are practically zero! X


----------



## jo1984

Hi Charlotte

We are having our treatment at Homerton hospital in London. Where you having yours? 

Everyone I talk to lately have a successful IVF story to tell me which is great to hear, before we started our journey we didn't hear anything about it, now it seems like everyone knows someone that's had or going through it, just hope we have more success stories to share!! 

Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

I am in CRGW in Llantrisant in Wales, do you live in London? I live in Swansea

I have heard about someone who didn't succed a friend of my dads but when I was younger I did know a woman who had successfully had ivf but I haven't heard about anyone else having it although it is cliamed that 1 in every 50 babies born are ivf babies, I hope that we are all successful & get our own BFP's first time round x


----------



## twinklingstar

Hey laaaaadies! I'm back!! I've not been on for a few weeks as I've had a 'down in the dumps' few weeks!  But I'm trying to bounce back and get into a positive frame of mind.  My AF arrived yesterday and on day 20 I start Norethisterone with my prostap injection approx 28th Dec.  I am beginning to feel better now that things are beginning to happen!

Hevaroo ..... oh my goodness .... I am so sorry to hear your news    That is just so rubbish, you don't deserve yet more bad news.  Hopefully they'll get you sorted and you'll be starting your treatment soon.

Nice to see lots of people joining    It's so good to know that you are not alone in all of this.  

Lianne .... I'm on short protocol too    But you'll be way ahead of me so I'm looking forward to hearing how you're getting on!

Tinkerbell ... My clinic told me that they would be closed over xmas too but it turns out it is just the lab that is closed and it will be ok for me to be on stims and go for scan/bloods etc - so check it out - just incase you think you have to wait and it is not necessary!

Can somebody please send me some positivity this way?  A few weeks ago, I was feeling really good about it all and these last few days I have done nothing but cry    MUST give myself a wee shake!!

x x x


----------



## AlanaS

Hi Ladies, Found out yesterday that i will be starting my first ICSI treatment in mid Jan, so it would be great if I can join in this thread. Just really keen to get started now, but my dates clash with Christmas so need to wait - and that is defo not my strong point!

I have heard so many ivf success stories of late but i am trying really hard not to get my hopes up, my clinic are using a new ultrasound technique to re-implant the fertilised egg and have a 50% success rate in the last 6 months, obviously that is amazing but just know i am going to be so devastated if it doesn't work.

It's lovely to have somewhere to talk to other ladies going through the same thing. xx


----------



## twinklingstar

Wow AlanaS .. thats amazing success rates! 

I'm totally the same with regards to waiting .... it's defo the worst bit!

I had 2 laparoscopies in aug and oct and was told to wait 6wks for recovery .... been the longest 6 weeks of my life! i'm soooo desperate to get started but scared at the same time, which i am sure everyone is feeling.

Let's keep each other positive xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Thanks twinklingstar.
Im still waiting for af to show its ugly head. 2 days late never late typical hey?
Just have to keep waiting and see what they say when i ring.


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Hi ladies,

Oo the tread has suddenly got busy 

*Twinkling star* - This IVF malarkey isn't fun at all isn't it. I think its totally natural to have times where you're feeling less than sparkly. Just remember that with the whole IVF process you are doing something proactive and giving yourself the VERY best shot at having a baby. Keep your chin up, and remember we are here if you need a bit of a PMA pick me up!

*Lianne & Jo* - welcome! How did you come to the decision of going straight to short protocol? I don't think my clinic ever even suggested it. Less injections for you 

*Tinkerbell* - Hi! I know the waiting sucks, I feel all I have done for the last 2 years is wait. Wait for ovulation, then the TWW, wait for an appointment, wait for referrals, wait for test results to come back - I could go on! The good news is that once you actually start the treatment at the clinic things seem to move fairly quickly. You'll be stabbing yourself with needles before you know it.

*Hevaroo* - that's pretty ****ty (I think it deserves a swear word!) bless you. Hopefully the treatment wont take too long. Big hugs x

*Charlotte* - I think that having to go on BCP just before IVF is just someones idea of a big joke! I understand the medical reasons, it just seems so silly to be on the pill when all you want to do is get pregnant!! For some reason I didn't have to do it - I do find it strange how different everyone's IVF journeys are. When do you get to stop taking it and move onto the next stage? Hope the bloating has calmed down a bit now.

*Vintage Girl* - Hope your managing to keep those chocolate cravings at bay!

*EmJ* - Are you getting impatient to start like me?!

AFM - My OH has just started a new job and its all a bit stressful, so I'm trying to not think too much about the whole thing and be there for him while he settles down, I know I'm going to need his support ten fold over the coming 6 weeks or so. We had our injection training a few days ago - I'm not sure I'll ever remember how to mix all the meds up when it comes to it. It certainly is not as simple as I had thought it would be. I think my OH is going to do the actual injections for me (I'm a big wimp) and as I'm such a clumsy oaf - I even managed to stab my self in the finger with the needle in the teaching appointment - its probably safer that he does! First injection in T minus 4 days!

Hope everyone is Ok & that no one is flooded out!!

E xx

ps - sorry if I have forgotten anyone, its difficult to keep track!


----------



## leam31

Hello everyone, Hope you are all well,

I popped in last week to say Hi, I had my Ivf info session on Wed I got my meds etc, we were told that we would be following short protocol. Still unsure if I will be starting Dec or Jan as waiting to see when the   shows! Our clinic is closed over Christmas so Dec might be too tricky? We just have to wait and see.

Lots of love and   to you all

xx


----------



## EmJ82

Yes *wecandoit* Really wish Dec would hurry up now. Get my med's delivered on the 29th Nov.

I was given to day off work as I'm not feeling to good and want to get rid of what ever it is. So I've spent the day on the sofa and baked a cake, just need to ice it.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## AlanaS

Loving the positivity, definitely helps! We just need a time machine now to get us through the waiting!

Tinkerbell78 - so typical of af you spend all your time hoping that it doesn't come and it shows up bang on cue and when you need her to turn up on time - nothing!

WeCanDoIt - the injections are my biggest fear too, although not sure I will be getting my OH to do them, he is more clumsy than i am!

xx


----------



## stacey87

Hi ladies, after weeks of reading through different threads I have finally plucked up the courage to join in, everybody seems so supportive and think it will do us all good to share our stories and our little journey together. So many of my family and friends ask how I am getting on but it's not the same as talking to people that are actually going through it! I'm currently at Seacroft in Leeds, yesterday we had our nurse consultation, my drugs will be arriving on Monday, will be starting provera the week after with a view to starting prostap a couple of weeks later, got a scan booked for 28 th dec and think the nurse said we are hoping to do egg collection around the 7 th jan! Can't believe it's actually happening now! Scary but feel so positive and excited about it all. 
Good luck to you all 
Stacey x


----------



## leam31

Alana - please try not to worry over the injections you get used to it really quickly and it's surprising how quickly it just becomes part of your routine! I opted to do them myself like you my OH is clumsier than me too! Lol.

Stacey - I agree with you it's so reassuring chatting on these threads with people who can totally empathise with what we are going through!

Xx


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

*Stacey87* - Welcome to the thread, hope your journey goes well and you can ask the ladies anything and they will send a reply as soon as they can. No matter how silly you may think the question is!!

*WeCanDoIt * - I was told I had to have the short protocol due to having a high AMH level and the DH having a very low count. Apparently I would be at risk of OHSS if we had the long protocol.

Had my pre op appointment on thursday ready for my laparoscopy this thursday. Really nervous!!!

*Charlotte - * live just outside London, takes about 30-60 mins to get there for an appointment.

xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Well ladies the waiting is over af showed today hospital have said I can start treatment first injection is the 15th  so looks like a very sober Christams and New year for me.


----------



## twinklingstar

Woop woop tinkerbell78    How exciting   I'm joining you with a sober xmas and new year .... but it will all be worth it!  What protocol will you be on? (Sorry if you've already said ... I'm getting all mixed up already!  )

Stacey87 .... Welcome!!  It's so true what you are saying - family and friends are a great support but there's nothing better than chatting to people who are experiencing the same journey.

Jo1984 ... Good luck for Thursday! I know the feeling .... I had a lap in August and another in Oct - you'll be just fine! All the best - keep us updated x

Leam31/Everyone ... WHAT IS WITH the clinics all having closure in December?  Don't get me wrong, I love the Christmas period but why are we not allowed to make babies at xmas time  

WeCanDoIt .... Thanks for the reassurance   xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi Ladies! Been away for the weekend & have lots to catch up on but wanted to say go team Christmas. I see a few of you are starting, how fricking exciting  BBL for personals

xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry for lack of personals I'm only just getting back from seeing a show I'm London with MIL much needed break.

I hope that everyone is well & everything is going to plan.

Go team Christmas xxx


----------



## Lianne

Hi Ladies

Gosh this tread is getting busy already!! amazing how many of us our going through the same thing at the same time, can often feel like your the only one having problems conceiving!!Lots of positive vibes to you all ready for your set up appointments etc. 

I think i'm a little further ahead as AF turned up early!! (at least it wasn't late and giving me false hope i guess!!) I am on day 6 of Gonal F injections and day 2 of Cetrotide. Injections are going ok, strange but i actually don't mind doing them, think its because i feel like im doing something postive / proactive!! The Gonal F is like a epi pen and the Cetrotide i have to mix water in the syringe with powder. I do get a hot stinging / itchy feeling for about an hour after i have done the Cetrotide but the clinic say this is quite common. Is ok doing it but just takes a little longer to get sorted. Not getting very many side effects from the injections other than feeling a bit tired and slightly achy and bloated. All very managable though!! 

Im on the short protocol at the Wessex Fertility Clinic in Southampton, wasn't given a choice so don't really know why short over long. 

Went for my first scan last wed and she said i have 6 on my right and 4 on my left. Got my next appointment this Wed to see how my follies have got on growing. Egg collection is due to be Mon 3rd Dec all being well or if my eggs have grown quickly then it could be as early as Fri this week. Gulp!!! so excited about everything but so nervous at the same time. Just hope my follies are doing what they are supposed to be!! Guess the only way to know is at the scan on Wed so roll on this week lol!!!

Hope your all having a good week and sending positive baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi twinklingstar Im doing the long.
Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Hi everyone,  

Well, we did it. One injection down....lots to go. 

Can't say I enjoyed it much, feel all a little down in the dumps today. The idea of doing that for the next 4-5 weeks doesn't thrill me, but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.... and no doubt they will get easier and just part of the daily routine.

I do sometimes sit back and wonder how we ended up at this point, IVF is always something that happens to other people you just never expect to be one of them.

Lianne - lots of luck at the scan tomorrow! 

Think I might go drag my sorry a**e off to bed! 

Hope everyone is OK 

E xxx


----------



## EmJ82

Hi all, 

Hope your all doing ok?! 

Well my drugs get delivered tomorrow   will make it all seem real. 
Today was the 1st day that I started worrying about the injections and what to eat/ drink etc whilst DR'ing. No idea why I went in to panic mode. 

I think DH telling me he is due to go away for 4 1/2 months with work on the 10th March didn't help ( we are both forces) if everything goes ok would make me only about 8 weeks pregnant. 

Sorry for the rant guys.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies, hope I'm allowed to post here, I'm on the October/November thread.. I'm triggering tonight & have my collection this friday morning, thought I wouldn't make this stage as I was responding slowwwww to the stimulation drugs, anyway I'm onto the next step now   just want to wish you all the best & hopefully you don't mind me intruding on you all.. check out the October / November thread many girls have had there  might give you all hope

Good luck girls xx


----------



## BabyR

Hi Ladies

Thought I would join in with you.  Would be nice to have others in the same boat to talk to.

I am hoping to start ivf in January, I have my next appointment on 6th Dec following a laparoscopy to remove a blocked tube.

Fingers crossed when I go next Thursday I will get some concrete dates for the ivf.

Is there anyone in north east England on this thread?


----------



## sammyjoe

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm awaiting results for my thyroid which i get tomorrow and then have a planning appointment on Monday (as long as TSH level is where it should be) chomping at the bit to start treatment again, although I'm not going to lie i am nervous about IVF as we've been through 3 IUI's. Really hop we can start in Dec if not Jan

Sam xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

I've been reading through the threads and I feel that it's time for me to rejoin the online friends that kept me sane through 5 cycles of IUI.
Hello again Hevaroo and Lianne!  

I've had a long old journey to get this far and I have my IVF consultation on Monday morning. My biggest problem is that the IUI drugs piled the weight on me, and being a large build anyway I was way over the IVF guidelines. So I have starved myself and killed myself in the gym and I m now down to 31bmi. However, I can't get down to 30 by Monday and I'm at my wits end. I've tried sooooo hard and I'm terrified they are going to turn me down. I've lost 2 stone in 6 weeks but the last few pounds is just not possible. Gutted  

I've also run out of time, I'm 40 at Christmas. 

Hey ho, not long to wait now and I'll know if there is any leaway for me. I can lose the last couple of pounds before treatment so I really hope so!

Babydust to you all................


----------



## Ivfmamma

Anrol - same as me! My bmi was 36 lost 35lb & got it to 31.3 they told me to lose the weight before my next appointment, I got to 30.8 I think it was & that was fine as it's still 30. I won't lie I took 2 dulcolax (bisacodyl) laxatives the morning before appointment & it made me lose 2lb releasing my bowels, I bet you could get 3lb off by Monday & get your bmi  down, I did a very low calorie diet (500 a day) & was losing a lb every day or every other day. 

No it's not healthy or ideal but desperate times take for desperate measures! 

Don't eat or drink the morning you go to be weighed & stand as tall as you can on the scales that added an inch onto me lol every little helps!

You'll do it hun you have no choice! 

Read all my previous posts hun you'll see the battle I had with it all 

Xx


----------



## Anrol

IVFmamma - thank you so much that makes me feel a lot better. I know that I can get to 30 point something (probably 9!) but getting below 30 is just that couple of pounds too far.
I have a similar plan to you but I have discovered the weight watchers sweets really don't agree with me. I discovered it whilst in work one day having eaten a whole packet. I though that would be fine as they were sugar free and only 100 cals for the whole packet. He he I'll never do it again whilst I'm in work. I have a packet on Standby for Sunday evening and then I'll have time to go to the gym Monday morning then have a sauna before I shower and go to the hospital. As you say, needs must. I've just been panicking that they're going to turn me away. I think my heart would break if they did that to me. Please God let me lose a stone on Sunday night 

Oh well, off to the gym now...........


----------



## hevaroo

Hi Anrol, nice to see you around again, although obviously I'm sorry iui didn't work for you and you're now in the same boat as me.   hopefully this will be just what we need!   I'm hoping to get an appointment for an initial consultation in jan to start ivf soon after. I have had a slight hold up with an abnormal smear result, so I have an appointment on 10th dec For a colposcopy.I have had to postpone my ivf consultation until that is sorted. Bit disappointing after waiting so long and I thought I'd finally got there! 
I'm really hoping that you'll be fine to start ivf, hope your appointment goes well! I found cutting bread and junk out and swimming a couple of times a week helped me to lose some weight before I got married. Good luck! xx

Hi to everyone else and lots of luck to you all! X


----------



## Lianne

Hi Everyone

Welcome to anyone new on the thread and hello again to Anrol. keeping my fingers crossed for your weight loss over the weekend. x 

A quick update from me - I had my scan on Wed, I had one egg ready with 2 more getting there. I've got a scan again in the morning so am hoping that some of the others will catch up so we can get a few more to try with. Egg collection is Monday, can't believe this is actually happening now. Am getting so nervous about the collection and so worried its going to hurt!! Im off work now for a week and a bit so can try and relax and help these follies grow. 

Hope that everyone starting their injections are finding them ok, good luck to all with set up meetings starting. 

Exciting but scary times x x x


----------



## Northsouth

Hey Anrol, 

Well done on losing so much weight so far.    For the last couple of emergency pounds try looking online how fighters drop weight for weigh ins.  

Advice is eat a low carb diet for a few days before and drink tons of water.  Then stop eating at lunch time the day before weigh in.  Last drink the evening before weigh in followed by a really hot bath.  Have a sauna until you are really sweating on the morning and no food or drink on the day until after you've been weighed.  Managed 6lbs in 2 days albeit totally temporary.  

After being weighed best to drink a sports drink to rehydrate instead of water as salt and electrolyte levels may be low.  Lots more info online but needless to say it is an emergency measure.

Best of luck!


----------



## Lianne

Hi Ladies

Scan this morning was really positive i now have 5 follies of the right size!! Hoping by Monday there may be a couple more but am pleased so far. Got to do trigger at 21.30 tomorrow night ready for egg collection 9.30am Monday morning. 

Will let you know how it goes, wish me luck x

Lianne


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Hi Girlies,

*Lianne* - excellent news!!!! You'll be the first of us on this thread I think to have EC - you'll have to tell us all about it. At least you only have the weekend to wait now. Make sure you take it easy, and take some time to spoil yourself. If this isn't a good enough excuse I don't think anything ever will be 

Well done to all those who have lost weight! I'm amazed at your determination! I have terrible will power... although some of the extreme measures certainly are that!

*EMJ*, sorry to hear about your partner being posted. My ex was in the forces, I used to hate it when he went away. Lets hope that all goes to plan and you'll have a bump to keep you busy while he is away!

I'm feeling a little more positive about it all today. The injections are getting a little easier (even doing them myself!!) and I'm looking forward to a weekend with my OH. Even if it is wine free!!!!

Hope everyone else is doling Ok.

Lots of love
E xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Hello lovely ladies! Been a wee while since I posted & time for a catch up.

Lianne - good luck for your trigger! Is that it for injections or do you have to continue with any after trigger? you still getting by with no side effects? Only a couple more days to go before egg collection! Woo Hoo, 

Youcandoit - glad to see the injections are getting easier, you'll wonder what all the fuss was about by the time you get to trigger, you'll be a pro by then!

Ivfmamma- hello  how did you get on this morning?

Lindsayvr - good luck for next Thursday, hope you get to start Jan. did they have to remove your tube or just clear it?

Hi Sammy & welcome. Hope you don't mind me asking but do you get to use the same donor as you used for IUI or do you have to choose another? Best of luck, were your results ok?

Hi Anrol, good luck with getting the weight down. You've done so well so far, I'm sure things will be just fine at your appointment.

Emj- only a couple days till DR starts! Let us know how you get on, side effects etc. what a bummer about DH going away

Hi to everyone else & any lurkers 

Well, I have news.. CD1 for me today! That means I'm officially booked in & start DR on the 20th. It's coming around fast now! (charlotte22, will we still be cycle buddies?). Been crazy busy with work & Christmas stuff so am finding I'm not obsessing about things as much which is great for me as anxiety levels usually run quite high. 

Who else has put up their Christmas decorations? I did mine today


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi vintage girl - thanks for asking, I had 15 eggs collected, waiting for my call from embryologist to give me fertilization rates, so nerve wracking ..... hope I have something to transfer xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

Wow, great numbers. Keep us posted, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## BabyR

Evening ladies

Lianne - good luck with your follies.

Ivfmamma - 15 eggs - that's wonderful hope, fingers crossed for you.

Vintage_girl - they removed one tube and unblocked the other.  Good luck with your DR. 

My christmas decorations go up tomorrow - looking forward to singing along to Michael buble putting my tree up!

Have a good weekend girls x


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

IVFMamma - 15 eggs, that's amazing! 

Hevaroo - Sorry to hear about the abnormal smear. That's worrying in itself without all the IVF stuff going on too. I'm sure that you'll be fine though.  It's just a pain in the butt having to wait even longer to start.

NorthSouth - thanks for the tips, i'm going for it this weekend. and to be fair I'm starving. But it's only 2 days and I'm sure that I can go some for the greater good. If I could lose 6lbs I wouldn't have to worry as I'd be within the parameters. 

To everyone else - thank you for the warm welcome to the thread.

Well it's less than 48 hours to go for my appointment and I'm praying with all of my heart that they don't turn me down because of my weight. I'm a big girl but I'm in no way fat. Take my legs for instance, solid muscle and not even an ounce of fat. It's just not fair!!! I really think they need to revise this BMI malarky to give consideration for build.

Anyways, off to the gym now for some cardio...........


----------



## sammyjoe

Totally agree with you Anrol ref the BMI chart, it's crazy! Keeping everything crossed for you for Monday.s appointment, let us know how you get on.

@*vintage_girl*, no course I don't mind you asking!  for all 3 iui's yes we used the same donor. He was as perfect as can be for what we wanted. We were so happy. Was imported from America which we were lot happier about too. Now IVF we had to go back on the waiting list for donor, we got offered a donor, wasn't 100% what we wanted, then hours later the nurses rang me back to say they has someone that had dropped out and offered us the same donor. I cried! Was so happy! So yes we are very lucky that we are using the same donor this time, yay!

@*IVFMamma*, hope you got THE call from embryologist and all well

It's all very exciting the journey we will all shortly be taking together.

AFM got my results for my thyroid yesterday finally all ok so full steam ahead for our planning appointment Monday. Soooooo hoping we can start treatment this month, find out at our appointment? Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies, I got the call this morning, out of my 15 eggs, 10 fertilised & are doing fine, other 5 (1 egg was immature, 4 fertilised abnormally) so I have 10 babies & I'm praying they stay strong. Next call Monday to give me an update & let me know what day transfer will be (please stay strong  ) Xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm praying I have something to transfer back, they just need to keep dividing & showing the drs they want to be in my belly  keep your fingers crossed for me xxx


----------



## BabyR

Ivf mamma - hope you get good news on Monday, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## sammyjoe

Keeping everything crossed for you IVFMamma


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Ivfmamma, brilliant news! Keeping everything crossed for you. Xxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Ivf mamma good luck, keep us posted!
Vintage girl I'm on the 21st so we will be cycle buddies! 
My Xmas decs are up most of Xmas shopping done, I haven't been on as I had an upset on Friday night at a party, someone I know decided not to tell me that a friend was pregnant & she kept coming up to me with a scan photo. Thank god for my sister who I'm not even that close to she came & rescued me when she saw the look on my face, don't get me wrong I'm happy for people especially those who go through a lot but I would have like to have been mentally prepared before having photos stuck in front of me, perhaps I'm just being stupid because I'm finding it hard! Any way my ivf drugs are being delivered on Monday! 
Hello to all the new joiners
I hope everyone is having good weekends x


----------



## Charlotte022

Lianne sorry I forgot to say good luck & keep us posted hopefully you will be our first BFP x


----------



## vintage_girl

Yay Charlotte, look forward to sharing the journey with you. What a horrible thing to happen on Friday, I think I would have made a face that looks like a smile but was really a gritted teeth grimace lol. Good on your sister for saving you.

Sammy what great news that would have been! And such a relief as you weren't as happy with the other donor. Good luck for tomorrow xx

Anrol, only one night to go, how are you getting on? Hope you've got something yummy planned for lunch tomorrow.

& good luck for tomorrow too Lianne! (wow, lots of appointment tomorrow girls!)

baby photos bombarded my ******** today, made me feel really angry & can't shake the feeling  now switched off ** for a while.


----------



## jo1984

Well.... Had my Laparascopy. The operation itself went really well, they removed the cyst I had and they did find some endometriosis which I really shocked about, although I had been telling myself for years that I thought I had it, with everyone telling me that they didnt think I had it I was quite shocked to be told that I did have it!!! Hope that makes sense!!! I found the nurses at the hospital really nice and it went really quickly, was there at 7.30, went down about 9.30 so was really quick. 

But there was one problem, not of anyones doing but my bladder decided to become tired and not want to work!!! You have to pee before you are able to leave the hospital which was a problem. So after hours of drinking and vomiting everything I did manage to drink, I was told that I would need to stay in overnight with a catheter and drip and try again to urinate in the morning. 

Thankfully the catheter was removed at 6am friday morning and I couldnt stop urinating so was allowed to go home about 11am Friday. Now im just tender and sore. Will probably end up having about 4-5 days off work but will be taking each day as they come.

So all done now and just got to wait for my next appointment at the clinic on the 18th december where they will discuss the mediation I will be on and then the ball will be rolling!!

On a really positive note, a friend called me a couple of days ago to let me know that her friend at work has just been called to say that her IVF worked, which is fantastic news and good to hear some good news and that it does work!!!

Also, although I was completely knackered I had to face a baby shower yesterday afternoon, I did think about not going but it was a really close friend and she was gutted when I said I might not be able to make it!!! It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but then followed a cousins 21st baby shower who is also pregnant but only lasted an hour before I had to get out of there!!! Two pregnant women in the same day was just taking its till on me!!! 

Hope everyone's treatments ate going well, I see lot of people are in the mid swing if treatment and hope all goes well with you all

Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Jo1984 2 pregnant women in one day! That's a toughy!! Glad things went well for you at the hospital, 

vintage girl I don't know what expression I had on my face but it certainly wasn't a smile! 
Having drugs delivered tomorrow. When are you having yours? 

I hope everyone else is well x


----------



## babybiggles73

Hello, this is my first post, I will be starting a long protocol treatment on december 16th... I'm nervous but excited at the same time. Will anyone else be starting around the same time?


----------



## Lianne

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you know my egg collection went well today. I was sedated and basically slept through the whole thing. One min i was putting legs up etc then the next i was coming round in the recovery room. I've read so many times that this is what would happen but didn't really believe it!! So it was all good and something should i need to do again i wouldn't worry about doing. Hope that helps to put anyones mind at ease thats worrying about it like i was!!

They mangaged to collect 9 eggs which i'm really pleased with as was only expecting 5 today so some more must of grown larger over the weekend. Now just got to wait for the call tomorrow to find out how many fertilised. Fingers crossed we get some. Another hurdle completed!!

Anrol - how did you get on with your appointment today?

Hope everyone having appointments and starting everything is going ok. 

Lots of baby dust to all x x 

Lianne


----------



## EmJ82

Hi all,

Hope your all well.

Thanks *Lianne* for putting my mind at rest about egg collection.That and the injections had been playing on my mind. Sound like everything went well for you. Hope you get a good number to fertilise, keep us informed.

Started my DR'ing yesterday, so far everything is going well.

Hope everything is going well for everyone
Baby dust to all xx  ^


----------



## sammyjoe

Liana that's great news. Fingers crossed a good number fertilise over night. You've out my mind t ease too! So thank you!

Babybiggles73 I start treatment on 14 dec, long proticle too, so we'll b cycling together    got my treatment schedule today, it all feels real now!

Hope everyone else who had appointments today went well xx


----------



## hevaroo

That's great news lianne, hoping for very good news for you tomorrow! x


----------



## babybiggles73

Hello everyone, I would like to join your post, I'm starting my DR on the 16th december with my baseline scan booked for 31st december. I'm a bit scared but also excited.... my consultant has told be he would be happy to transfer 1 emmy rather than 2, as with 2 i would have an increased chance of cystic fibrosis... has anyone else been told this? Neither myself or my hubby have ever been tested for cf.


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Fingers crossed THE phone call brings good news this morning Lianne x


----------



## Lianne

Hi Ladies

Just had my call from the clinic. I have 3 fertilised!! yey!! Low numbers but my biggest fear was none so am pleased to have some fertilised. Out of my 9 eggs 2 were immature, 4 fertilised but one was abnormal so then there were 3. Now have to wait till Thursday to see if 3 day or 5 day transfer. The nurse said we have to wait and see but as low numbers would be more likely to be 3 day. 

Lets hope the next couple of days go quickly!! Want to know how they get on x 

Will update again later in week. Hope everyone has a good week. 
Lianne x


----------



## hevaroo

That's great lianne, 3's a good number, my favourite number for some reason! I hope they keep growing nice and strong for you   x


----------



## twinklingstar

Congrats Lianne! Fab news! I've not been on here for a week or so and wow so much has happened  

I'm off to read all the updates .....hope everyone is doing ok. I start DR a week today - excited and scared!! 

Good luck to all who have EC/transfer soon xx


----------



## Anrol

Morning everyone,

Lianne - good news for you, well done! fingers crossed.

My apt went well and I'm starting the short protocol on January's cycle.

Yay!

NorthSouth - awesome tip for the boxer thing. I got down 5lbs in 2 days to the exact weight for the treatment. Phew!

Anyways, got to go, I'd better do some work..............been a bit distracted lately.

       to you all.

Anrol.


----------



## Hoping L

Hi I am new to this sight and not really sure ofmy way around but I will give this a go!! I am starting icsi process, start down reg injections on 7/12/12, so 2 days time!!! This is our first and only shot due to cost!! 

We have a gorgeous little 5yr old concieved naturally but nowmy husband has very low sperm count for unknown reason   we have been through a tough 18mths finding out this, he didnt deal with it too well obviously. So I am all ok which is good and AMH is 21.2 which I am told is very good. They have given us 50% chance which we are holding onto. We are hoping for egg collection first week of January, cannot wait for this all to start.......

To have people to discuss this hard process with wouldbe great but as I saidI am still unsure how to use this site so bare with me or private message me so I can definately read replies (hope I have some) xx


----------



## twinklingstar

Hi Hoping L ... welcome!  You'll get used to it very quickly and everyone is just lovely - so supportive!  It's so nice to chat to people that are going through the same journey.

Anrol .... congrats on the weight loss  And I totally understand and am with you on the 'distraction' thing!  I've been terrible lately at work - doing the minimal as my head is soooo full of other (baby) stuff!!!

x x x


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all doing well! And welcome HopingL  

Lianne, hope those little embies are growing nice and strong  is it ET day today? Good luck if it is! X 

Is anyone else Down regging atm? I'm finding the injections so much easier than I thought I would, but I'm getting terrible headaches, literally from the moment I get up till I go to bed  no other side effects, just these damn headaches. I'm constantly drinking water (so constantly seeing) but it doest really make much difference.

Anyone else suffering? 

E x


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Ps I meant peeing not seeing lol


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hey lianne, hope everything is well with your embryos.

Well I'm pupo ladies, out of my 10 embryos taken to blast, only 1 made it!!! So yesterday I had transfer & my blast baby is now on board.

I'm over the moon 1 held on for me, lesson learnt though! I'll fully think it through if I ever get the choice to go to blast in future. I lost 90% of my embryos in 2 days. I have none frozen now.

But 1 made it & I don't need a back up plan xx


----------



## hevaroo

Ivfmamma, that one made it for a reason   hope the next 2 weeks go fast for you and you get a lovely bfp in time for Christmas! x


----------



## Northsouth

Hey Anrol - glad it worked and well done, it's not easy!  Fingers crossed for Jan then!  

I'm STILL waiting for AF!  Def not preggers but think stress of moving house has scared it off as now 3 weeks overdue - booo.  Need it to get a move on as picking drugs up from info day on 19th!!


----------



## karusia90

Afternoon everyone,
I'm Karina, 22 yo, originally from Poland. I'm starting my 1st IVF cycle this January due to premature ovarian failure and plan to freeze embryos or eggs (depending if they can get something from my bfriend's semen who has very bad teratoasthenozoospermia (?sp)). I'm on long agonist protocol. I'm getting my treatment at The Lister London. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

IVFMamma congratulations getting this far! Brilliant news. So so hope it makes you its home for the next 9 months! X


----------



## Katykate

Hi all, I'm currently mid way through my first cycle at The Lister. Due to have EC on Monday if everything is all ok tmrw at the final scan. We're going to be using ICSI as far as I know my husband has low numbers and poor morphology. I'm kind of sick of the headaches and general aches (particularly in my back) caused by DR drugs so wanted to know if anyone know any reason why it wouldn't be ok to have a massage between EC and ET (hopefully next Saturday)?


----------



## vintage_girl

Great news Lianne! Any updates?

Hi to all the newcomers 

Quick question, do we need to use protection during a treatment cycle? I haven't been put on the pill & it says nothing in my notes. I should ovulate the day before I start DR'ing


----------



## twinklingstar

*Vintagegirl* I was wondering that too! One of those things I remembered AFTER I had left the clinic! I really should start keeping a note of questions!

*Ivfmamma* CONGRATS on your blast .... That's awesome!! can't wait to hear about your BFP'S in 2 weeks!! What an amazing Christmas present it'll be 

Lots of love to ya all x x x


----------



## twinklingstar

*Ivfmamma* not sure why I made BFP plural? I'm thinking it was the predictive text!! x x


----------



## Twinklett

Hello!
I'm new here, we've not told anyone about our IVF journey so thought it would be a good idea to join a little support group  I'm waiting for CD1 to receive my drugs then start DRing 20 days after that (whenever that may be!!). I was just lurking but have an answer for *vintagegirl* and *twinkling star* .....I did ask that question during my consultation!!! They said chances are I won't be getting pregnant anyway (nice!) but to be on the safe side we should use protection. People do get pregnant but some of them have miscarriages and they don't know if it's due to the drugs used during DR. They said if you don't get the withdrawal bleed during DR the first thing they do is a pg test. Hope that's helpful!
Good luck to everyone who's already started! Can't wait to get to know you all during this exciting (but terrifying!) time xxx

PS. It won't let me preview so I'm not sure what this will look like!! xx


----------



## Lianne

Hi everyone

Quick update from me, we went for et yesterday. We had 3eggs left but one was highly fragmented I think that was the phrase they used so it was not good enough. The other 2 
were grade B which had slight fragmentation but still viable. They recommended we had them both transferred so I am now finally pupo! Two little ones on board, hopefully they get stronger. Feels surreal after 3 years of nothing. Dr did say she was disappointed by the number of eggs that fertilised so if this cycle doesn't work next time would recommend icsi. Hopefully won't be needed x 

So we ended up with 3 day transfer, and was so relieved to get this far, et was fine and I've got a scan of them placed in uterus lol. 

Otd is the 20th so my feet are up, hoping the 2ww doesn't drag.

Good luck to all waiting for AF to arrive so you can get started, to those of you injecting, and starting x 

Ivfmama congrats on being pupo as well, baby dust to you x


----------



## Hoping L

Hi everyone.....We can do it I started down reg today-1st injection this morning!! Wasn`t as bad as I thought but see if I say that after a few more!! 

Good luck to everyone, I am new to this so getting to grips with it   I just want these next few weeks, xmas and new yr to fly by so fingers crossed we get to that stage.......scary but exciting times ahead for us all xx


----------



## Twinklett

Congratulations *Lianne*!! That is such great news! Must be amazing to finally be pupo (I had to look up what that meant after your post!). I am sending lots of lovely sticky thoughts your way xx


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

Just a question for you all, what are you all doing about alcohol this Christmas, I should be starting our round of treatment in January but they havent said anything about not having any? Our next appointment with our clinic is on the 18th December so I will be bringing this up then but for now I have two Xmas parties next week so would like to know if I should be avoiding alcohol completely or not?

Hope those currently on there cycles are doing well xx


----------



## karusia90

I'll be still on pills during Xmas, so will party as usual.


----------



## Katykate

Egg collection confirmed for Monday but have been asked to do one more Fostimon jab on along with my Ovritrelle tmrw night. Scan showed 11 larger follicles the largest of which was 23.5 and smallest was 12. In addition have another 5 tiny ones but my E2 level was below what the nurse expected so now she has worried me that they will be empty on Monday when it's time for egg retrieval


----------



## Ivfmamma

Katykate - if you look back on all my posts youll see I wasn't expecting many eggs as I responded poor to stims anyway I got 15 eggs   so you'll probably very surprised on collection   x


----------



## Hoping L

Jo1984......I was thinking the same thing! I have started down reg injections today and have my xmas party next weekend so think I may call clinic to check about alcohol. Unless anyone knows the answer?? xx


----------



## sammyjoe

I guess on the alcohol front it's personal preference. I start DR next Friday which is the day I my work Christmas party, typical!!! I'm not a massive drinker but il b drinking over the festive period as EC won't be till end if Jan.

To be sure maybe ring your clinic see what they suggest

Sam xx


----------



## Katykate

Ivf mamma thanks for your encouraging words. Fingers crossed! 

On the drinking over Xmas period I personally would advise against it. We were told at our consultation to stop alcohol and caffeine so neither me or my husband have touched a drop since 1 October. We were told that if we absolutely had to, we should chose red wine over beer, spirits or fizz. Might sound like a bore but if you are going through all this giving up alcohol for one Christmas is worth it surely? It gets easier after first few weeks I promise! Xx


----------



## Katykate

Karusia90 - who are you under at The Lister? How are you finding everything with the clinic so far? We are with Dr Jaya Parikh. She specialises in low AMH and elevated FSH which is perfect for me although we were just allocated her by chance x


----------



## Hoping L

I am the same sammy jo, egg collection first week of january hopefully if all goes to plan. 2nd injection done today for down reg, much less stressful then yesterday  

I am not a big drinker at all nor is my dh but xmas works do`s tend to be an exception but I will contact our clinic monday to see if one night will make much of a difference. Then the rest of xmas and new yr, going without is not a problem. Will let you know guys x


----------



## karusia90

Katykate said:


> Karusia90 - who are you under at The Lister? How are you finding everything with the clinic so far? We are with Dr Jaya Parikh. She specialises in low AMH and elevated FSH which is perfect for me although we were just allocated her by chance x


I'm under the care of Dr Thum and I'm very happy. He's very nice and smart (answered all my questions, average consultant can answers correctly around 50% of my questions - I'm student doctor, so a kind of the worst patient ever  ). General impressions with the clinic are good but it's extra hard to reach them by phone. I e-mailed IVF nurses on Tuesday and still haven't heard back, so will try calling them tomorrow. I was very surprised with payments there, in Poland you have to pay in advance, when you check-in and I when I asked about it receptionist looked at me strangely 
When do you start FSH injections? I plan to start them on Jan 14th.


----------



## Katykate

I completely agree with you re contacting the clinic by phone - it's a nightmare! I emailed the nurses about a repeat prescription at the start of my treatment and it took 2 days and a chaser email before I got a response. It's a bit odd that you get the same person scanning you each time but a different nurse each time. I would have liked more contact with my consultant but Adele and Maria (both nurses) have been my favourite and most helpful so far. The clinic itself has great results and everyone has been really nice.

We found the payment system a bit odd too. Even though the paperwork says to be ready to pay at your first scan most patients don't get given the invoice until scan number two or three whilst stimming just in case the cycle doesn't go ahead.

I took my last DR, FSH and HcG last night, egg collection is booked in for 11.00 tomorrow.

Have you already ordered your drugs? If not, might be worth checking out Central Homecare as they are much cheaper for almost everything. I think Fostimon was the exception x


----------



## Lucina

Just joining this thread, as I've just made the decision to have IVF straight away after discovering my ovarian reserve is low (AMH 4.9). I'm due to have the egg collection around about 28th December in Copenhagen. Very new to this and pretty terrified.


----------



## AlanaS

Hi Ladies, I had my planning appointment on Thursday and they said that absolutely no alcohol should be taken during treatment, I'm not starting treatment until Jan as my clinic is closed over Christmas, and they said it was fine to drink over Christmas and New Year, but defo nothing from when i start down reg.

Hope this helps

xx


----------



## Hoping L

Oh really.....I`m not a big drinker at all, never do but xmas do next weekend and obviously would have drunk a few then!! I have started down reg though, started Friday just gone. Was going to ring my clinic tomorrow first thing to ask!! I will start stimming  over xmas too if down reg goes to plan, got a scan on 21/12. 

Good luck for January.....we are having icsi whats your plan?? xx


----------



## jo1984

Great thank you. That helps loads, I have two Xmas dos next week and really didn't want to have to try and come up with a reason for not having a drink as not everyone knows our IVF plans.  

Thanks again and good luck to all those who have already started there cycles 
Xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi all

This is our first icsi cycle, dr on the 24th dec and baseline scan 10th jan.

Fingers crossed for us all on our cycle.

Cx


----------



## AlanaS

Hi Hoping L, we are having our first ICSI as well, depending on when my period arrives hoping to start down reg about 13/14 Jan. Have all the drugs etc in fridge, everytime i open it get something just look at them and think i can't wait to get started  - never thought i would feel that way about injections!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## kellyloup

Hi ladies,

We've got our first appointment (signing consents, discussing treatment etc) Jan 8th. Very excited but VERY scared too!

Good luck to you all too   x


----------



## vintage_girl

I seem to be the only one that doesn't have my drugs yet  all I've got is my nasal spray. I think I get them at the end of DR'ing when I learn how to do the injections.

How is everyone going with mixing? & is it easy to draw the Gonal in with a syringe? I don't think I'm getting the pen. This stuff worries me more than the actual injections.

I'll have to start thinking of excuses as to why I'm not drinking, another one here who thought it was ok during DR. Not that I was planning more than a couple at my Xmas do.

Good luck everyone, sorry for no personals. Getting busy in here! xxx

And thank you Twinklett for replying x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi.  Vintage 

Don't worry about the drugs I don't have mine either, I'm told it depends on your protocol too.  I get my prostap on Xmas eve and scan on the 10th jan, I won't get my drugs until then.

X


----------



## Sarahuk

Hi ladies I am starting my first IVF cycle on the 15th. I received my medications on the 7th of dec. I am so happy to find this forum so that I can share my feelings with you ladies and my experience. I wish you best of luck with ur treatment.


----------



## karusia90

Katykate,
I haven't gotten my meds yet, excepting BCP. I'll start DR and have initial scan on Jan 14th. I plan to order meds from HaH, but only those which I can't buy in Poland (Cyclogest and Nafarelin).
Oh yeah, getting in touch with the Lister is a real nightmare! I feel sick I'll have to call them today. 
Good luck with your retrieval today! I keep my fingers crossed for you! Will it be done by the same consultant you saw for initial visit? 

Ladies,
don't worry about injections. If you're sensitive buy Emla cream and apply it before doing injections and if you don't feel comfortable with doing injections yourself ask your clinic or GP nurse if they can give you shots.


----------



## sammyjoe

*vintage girl*bi haven't got my drugs yet and u start DR Friday! They are being delivered to me wednesday.

Il be having a few drinks at my Christmas party, our clinic hasn't mentioned alcohol consumption to us. Not that I'm a big drinker but il have one or two.

*sarahuk*, we'll be cycle buddies. I start my meds on the 14th! This is our first IVF too. Are you doing long or short proticlal? Im doing long. Nurse said my EC would hopefully be w/c 21st Jan


----------



## Sarahuk

Sammyjoe, yeah we are cycle buddies. Are u scared of injections? I am a bit confused abut my dates yet. My clinic still not sure when is my EC but hopefully it will b around 11 december. Iv got my appointment with the nurse on 12th to teach me abt injections   . Have u been to ur appointment where thy tell us how to inject ?


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi havent been on here for while. Hope you are all well? 
Hi sarahuk I start on the same day as you


----------



## Sarahuk

Hi tinkerbel, wow u are on same day! I am on long protocol what abt u Thank u for shareing...
Xxxx best of luck


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi Im on the long too. good luck too you to xx


----------



## Katykate

Egg collection went ok today - 10 retrieved out of 11 follicles and 9 of those were able to be injected for purpose of ICSI.  Await the call from the clinic tomorrow to find out how many have fertilised. Slightly disappointed with the numbers but I guess it only takes one! 

Anyone know the fertilisation rate for ICSI by chance? 

Good luck to all those starting stimming this week. It gets easier! Xx


----------



## Sarahuk

Katykate, dont worry hopefully ul hear some awsome news tomrw. 
I am looking forward to hear from u. Best wishes to u and others who r going through this hard phase
Xx


----------



## EmJ82

Hope everyone is well x 

Got a call from the hospital today my baseline scan is on the 20th with looking to start stimming on the 22nd.


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry not to have been on & for lack of personals, have been at hospital as I fell a few days ago but woke up in awful pain this morning turns out I have fractured my jaw on my right side & the swelling hasn't been enough until today to cause me some serious concern. I am on meds for it now till 4 days before my DR injections. 

Hope the 2ww isn't too awful for those of you lucky to be pupo at present! 

KateKate good luck we are doing ICSI too & the success rates are a bit higher but our clinic said that their rates of success are mainly based on what day transfer you have & personal cercumstances.

Hello to all the newbies who have recently joined I wish you all the best of luck.

We could do with a page with a list of DR dates, Protocol, clinic & estimated EC dates or days past transfer.

So here goes:
DR 22nd December
Long protocol
Clinic: CRGW
Estimated EC 21st January


----------



## Katykate

Karusia90 - we had James Nicopoullos for egg collection. You don't necessarily get your consultant for collection or transfer unfortunately.

Sarahuk - just received the call - WE GOT 8 FERTILISED!!! Please hold on to day 5 plsssss!!!  

Will find out Thursday morning if we come in Thursday or Saturday (hopefully). Makes it difficult to book in my acupuncture appointments before and after because I won't know whether or not it will be Thursday/Saturday until 9.00 Thursday.... Maybe I should go for an extra one Thursday morning anyway Xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*Sarahuk*, although this is our first IVF we have been through 3 IUI's. Which had to inject with those, so on the injection front kinda know what to expect. They aren't too bad. My DH did my injections! I'm a wimp!!! But these injections are different to what we had to do with IUI.

*Charlotte*, hope you're ok after your fall. My estimated EC is also w/c 21 Jan and I'm doing long protical. I start DR friday. Is that when you're starting, or there abouts?

*Katykate* that's great news  like you said it only takes 1!


----------



## Charlotte022

Sammyjo I start DR injections on 22nd December. It's getting close now! X


----------



## Sarahuk

katykate : thats a great news! Lets hope for the best 

Sammyjo : hm thats ok Atleast u have an idea what to expect. I am gona practise tonrw with nurse. My DH said he wont be able to inject me so im gona have to do it myself   . U ladies are lucky if ur DH help u with the injections....


----------



## Katykate

Sarahuk - much easier in your thigh if tummy too much to do yourself xx


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Hi All,

hope everyone is well & welcome newbies. This thread is getting busy now, its hard to keep track of where everyone is!! So sorry for the lack of personals!

I really hope those in the tww are managing to keep sane & spoiling themselves lots! Fingers crossed those little embies are snuggling in nice and tight x

katyKate - great news about the fertilisation. Lets hope they keep dividing!

I went and had my baseline scan today & trial embryo transfer - where you need a full bladder. Think I took it too literally, and was told that next time it doesn't need to be that full (apparently something they don't say very often) I was literally BURSTING for a wee when they had finished! Its certainly put my mind at ease for the actual transfer & was nice to see the theatre room for the first time.

Only problem is I seem to have developed a cyst on my right ovary (bloody thing!) they have upped my drugs and I and need to keep down regging for another week in the hope it goes away. Next scan a week tomorrow, so please keep your fingers crossed it has shrunk and I can carry on with the stimm phase as planned. I'll be gutted if it delays us loads 

*EMJ* - if all goes to plan though, it does look like we will be cycling at the same time 

*Charlotte*, great idea about the summary page. Not sure how to set one up... but this is me 

DR Started 27th November (looking to start stimms 21st Dec if cyst shrinks)
Long protocol
Clinic: Care, Northampton
Estimated EC Hopefully 4th Jan

Despite the set back today, I'm feeling in a much happier place today (probably because the god awful headaches seem to have stopped!)

Lots of good luck vibes to everyone

E xxx


----------



## EmJ82

Hi *wecandoit* so far DR is going ok. No major side effects. Hope everything is going well for you x

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Clareycat

Hi everyone, I'm another newbie to this thread!

We have been given the go ahead this week with our first cycle of IVF and they have managed to squeeze us in this cycle rather than waiting until January. So I am off to see the nurse on Friday to collect all the drugs and get a more detailed schedule but have been told so far that I need to start DR on Tues 18th Dec and Egg Collection will be 14th Jan (although I'm sure that date must be flexible depending on how I respond). I am getting a bit nervous now, especially about the injections!

I am still catching up with the thread but best wishes to you all going through this


----------



## karusia90

Clareycat,

I'm worried about injections, too! I plan to have mine done at the clinic


----------



## stacey87

hi ladies, i posted right at the very start, been reading everybodys posts but just not had time to reply! and now there is so many of us on here, it is all very excited and sending lots of luck to you all!! sorry but think i'll struggle to do personals! 
i had to take provera to make af arrive, just starting spotting so think i'll be starting the first injection (prostap) on Friday, bizarrely i am feeling very excited about the injections, i am a veterinary nurse so inject animal's on a daily basis so we will see friday how i actually feel when i have to do it to myself!! 
another main reason i've wanted to post is that i found out today my sister in law is 13 weeks pregnant, i am over the moon for them as they have had 2 miscarriages earlier this year, but as soon as i came off the phone to my brother i just burst in to tears   feel awful for doing so but just feel so alone sometimes, i have great support and friends and family who i can talk to but it's just not the same as speaking to someone who is going through the same...i also have a cousin who is due in June, plus a close friend who went in today to have hers plus another girl at work is pregnant too, just feel like its my face all of the time but at the same time feel awful for feeling this way!!
anyway, sorry for the long, moany thread, but must say i feel a little better already  

hope you are all ok


----------



## Charlotte022

Stacey its so hard, it feels like the world wants us to suffer! I hope it gets easier for u! When are you due to go in for your baseline scan? Have you got an estimated egg collection date? I find that it helps to focus on that   x


----------



## stacey87

Thanks Charlotte, I'm in on 28 th for scan and estimated egg collection is around 7 th jan. I am focusing on that really and I do feel positive, but I do also think if it doesn't work it's going to be all the more harder knowing my sister in law and brother and all the family still have their baby to look forward to. There's just no way of getting away from it all sometimes. Do feel like I'm being selfish but there's only you ladies who fully understand how it could possibly feel. 
Where are you up to? Sorry, prob does say somewhere on this thread but I've read about 13 pages of posts tonight! And thank you


----------



## Hoping L

Hi everyone, I postedon here once or twice as a newbie last week but havent had much time to come back to it. I started DR last Friday....injections aren`t too bad I have to say. I am a nurse but doing them to yourselfis alot different! Was excited to start and only 1 or 2 have been a tiny bit sore. But no pain no gain hey!!

My short story is that we started DR on friday last week as I said for our icsi journey   We are with London Womens Clinic who we are finding great I have to say!!   So we have first scan on 21/12 and hopefully the plan is to start stimming that evening!! Scan then on 28/12 and 31/12 is the plan as it stands if all goes well then egg collection first week of January but exact dates are obviously depending!! I have had a few side effects on DR injections, spots appearing on face which I am hating as I have never had any! Headache on and off. Today....well yesterday now looking at the time I started the bleed they say you are to expect and the normal period pain associated is worse I am finding   

I did read abotu drinking and down reg, well I have xmas do on Saturday so I rang clinic and they told me no alcohol......!! So driving and making excuses why for me to party but all worth it hey ladies.

I am getting to grips woth personal replies, so many of us but I think I am at similar stage as a few of you so to stay in touch would be great xx Good luck to every single one too


----------



## stacey87

Hi Hoping L, nice to hear from you. I won't be far behind you as I start down regging tomorrow and my first scan is 28/12/12, hoping to egg collect around 7/01/12 but like you say exact dates all depend on what happens from now til then. Did you do your injection in the morning? I'm just wondering whether to do it in the morning or after work, or if it really doesn't matter when? 
I had my works Christmas party last weekend, definitely went all out given I had decided it may be my last blow out for a long while,but prior to that I had gone teetotal 3 week before (do normally have the odd glass of wine during the week) it just makes sense to give up completely prior to down regging to prepare your body 
And get it as healthy as it can be, I'm abit confused as to why people even question whether to drink or not once they start down regging?! Everybody is different though I suppose.

It's lovely to have other ladies on the same journey. Good luck   x


----------



## Charlotte022

Stacey I start DR on 22nd dec 7th Jan baseline 21st Jan estimated EC we are doing icsi
Its so hard when there is another pregnancy to deal with especially so close to the family, no one understands fully except women who actually go through this, people claim to understand but in reality they don't have any idea what so ever! X


----------



## babybiggles73

Hello Stacey, I'm starting Dr on sunday, baseline scan on 31st and looking at EC on the 14th depending on how I respond to drugs...... Hoping Christmas will be a distraction from all the waiting. Is it wrong to want a fastforward button so it can all be done, and we know the outcome?


----------



## Hoping L

Hi stacey, yes alcohol over xmas is a no go!! They toldme to do dr injections in the morning, around the same time each day. I`m on day 6 today, started bleed yesterday (sorry if too much info  ) but all going to go through it hey! They said to do dr in morning as stimming one will be in evening but different clinics may say different. Got baseline scan after 2 weeks of dr on 21st Dec, hopefully that will go as planned and start stimming that evening........so excited that our ICSI ball is rolling. 

You are just behind me.....how fab!!! Also charlotte and babybiggles      

Good luck to all of us hey and I so want to fast forward time to January too xxx


----------



## Katykate

So got a call from the clinic today to say that out of 8 eggs that fertilised we still have 7 day 3 embies and ET has been confirmed for Saturday morning with acupuncture scheduled for both before and after. It's going to be a lot of running around between our home in Essex, the acupuncturist in Blackheath and our clinic in Chelsea. After the second appointment I plan to rest up and have bought the new Michael McIntyre DVD to watch   xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Great news katykate! LOVE Michael McIntyre, his DVD's on my Chrissy list 

Hope everyone is doing ok & looking forward to Christmas & maybe a little holiday from work for some of you.

I'm so excited, only 1 week to go before I start DR. Time has gone quickly thankfully, though I do feel I'm flying blind. Haven't got any dates yet for baseline or estimated egg collection but I'll just go by the other ladies dates on this thread that are starting the same time. 

Decided I'm going to have a throat infection over Chrissy to avoid the questions from family & friends.


----------



## Hoping L

Great news katykate.....good luck with et!! So exciting and lots of rest after. I cannot wait to be at that stage, fingerscrossed we get to that stage   finger, toe, everything crossed!! Can I ask, is acupuncture recommended?? Are you having ICSI, we are. 

Vintage girl.....good luck for starting DR next week. I am the same, will have baseline scan after 2 weeks of DR on 21st Dec so all being well will start stimming that evening. So will be happening all over xmas and new yr time so will be finding excuses if unwell etc. Got my xmas party Saturday so not drinking obviously.....antibiotics will be my excuse I think   xx


----------



## Katykate

*Hoping L* acupuncture is recommended. I've been having it once a week since August and now twice a week from the start of DRing to EC. Normally have a healing session after EC and I had another one today then before and after ET (same day) as it helps prepare the womb and aids implantation. I love it! The only time it was uncomfortable was during stimming. My husband also went twice a week for 8 weeks and his sperm count went from 1.5 - 24 million in that time!! Unfortunately due to a varicocele the motility was still poor and we chose to have ICSI to ensure fertilisation. If you do decide to try it be sure to use a fertility specialist rather than just a generalist.

DR was fine for me except for headaches. Be sure to drink 2+ litres of water each day. Makes a huge difference  xx


----------



## Charlotte022

If you are saying antibiotics over Xmas ear infection is best excuse as you can't get tripped up over it like you can with other infections as no one can tell the symptoms! X


----------



## vintage_girl

^^^ good one! Change of plan for me


----------



## avmac

Hi, this is my first time posting on the forum.  I'm just about to start IVF at the GCRM (private clinic) in Glasgow.  I had my consultant appointment today which was really nerve racking but feel so much more positive now.  I'm being put on a non-programmed cycle of ivf as my AMH is on the high side so I am at risk of over stimulation.  Is anyone else in the same situation?  I have started metformin and I am now waiting on my period before I start my FSH injections should get it in 14 days and start my injections on day 2 or 3 of my cycle! Good luck to you all and any advice is much appreciated!  xx


----------



## Hoping L

Katykate.....thanks so much for advice!!!It may be too late now to start but I suppose never too late. Also for DH, as ecwill be in may 2 and a half weeks so not sure how much difference it could make, wish we knew this info before!!! I can start I guess though next week.......all through stimming and ec, et etc. DH sperm is very low, lower than yours started off so only wish we would have known     

I have been drinking lots of water (I do anyway) so not too difficult   Just want time to fly by now xxx


----------



## sammyjoe

I'm with you ladies on the fast forward button over christmas! As much as i love it, just want to get cracking. I started DR today, everything happens in Jan for us, EC end of Jan. Just reading everyone's post, we are all doing different DRing, stimming and everyone's dates are totally different yet we're all in it to achieve a BFP!   Funny how different clinics do it so differently.

By the look of it a few of us are starting DR in the next few days

Good luck everyone   xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Sooo little update, i did post at the beginning of this thread but have been waiting on appts etc... 

Hope everybody is well, So.... all set now for next appt which is Wed 16th Jan and they have confirmed I can start down regging on my day 21 of january cycle. AF is due first Jan 4th, this will be the first time I will be glad to see AF....!!!

Gonna go in for bloods next saturday so we can be sure these results are back in time for my appt....

Looking forward to cycling with you all and just praying these next few weeks go quickly for us all... Cant wait to start seeing some BFPs!!!


----------



## Hoping L

Hey Sammyjo.....it is funny all different dates but not that far apart and yes all aiming for the same thing!!!   

Hope DR goes ok for, I`m a week into it today. Scan next Friday and if all ok start stimming.....another step on our icsi journey!!

Is this your first shot? It is ours     x


----------



## tinkerbell78

hi ladies cant remember if ive posted on this thread before? Havent been so in so long. The day is finally here well nearly. I start dr tomorrow night ouch. scared or excited I can really make my mind up a bit of both maybe? 
I want to wish you ladies all the best of luck xx


----------



## babybiggles73

Hi Tinkerbell78, your going to be a day ahead of me.... I start dr on sunday evening. When is your baseline scan booked for?


----------



## tinkerbell78

hiya babybiggles its the 28th.


----------



## babybiggles73

Hi tinkerbell78, my scan is the 31st so you will be stimming 2 days ahead of me....my progress scans are booked for the 7th 9th and 11th jan with the hope of ec on the 14th. They have recommended we go for the 5 day transfer, and only 1 put back, but in my heart I would like them to put 2 back (if we are lucky enough to have the choice)


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi they said to me once thieve taken my eggs they will decide from there to do 2 day or 5. Ive heard 5 day is better but like you think I want my eggs back were they belong lol I think if its going to work it will do. if not its not meant to be. Its awful all this ivf and i haven't even started yet lol one minute I feel is positive its going to work next I'm so negative. Is that how everyone feels? or just me?


----------



## Katykate

Hi ladies, 

Good luck to all you ladies just starting your cycles

I had a 5dt today. They advise only 1 being transferred if reaches this stage but we chose to transfer 2. I had one 5BA and another early blastocyst which won't be ready for grading until tomorrow. The others will be left to develop until Monday and then I will be asked what I want to do in regards to freezing them once they have been graded. I have my ET acupuncture session at 18.00 and then will be glad to get snuggled up with the duvet on the sofa and control of the remote! Nothing planned for tmrw except a lovely Chinese lunch with my ILs and then more resting. I read somewhere that Chinese food can aid implantation so ill give it a go, can't hurt.

Now officially PUPO so let the 2WW commence!    Xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

good luck and my fingers are crossed for you katykate x

I cant wait to get the far even thou I know the 2ww will drive me bonkers ha


----------



## Charlotte022

Good luck katekate

Tinkerbell78 I feel exactly the same way & I feel like no one understands unless they are going through this themselves x


----------



## twinklingstar

Morning everyone!  Oh my goodness, I haven't been on here for a week or so and I've missed soooo much!  Lots happening ..... I am mega excited for all you guys who have had EC and ET!  Yippeeeeee!!  Hope you are all relaxing and looking forward to BFP! I can't wait until it is our turn!  I started DR last week and Prostap and injections start just after xmas.  

Good luck everyone  

x x x


----------



## Sarahuk

Yay !!! Yesterday was my first injection. It is not bad at all. I just wana tell u ladies be strong and feell positive abt it its not hard at all. Best of luck to all the ladies and specialy my time buddies. Xxx be strong and good


----------



## babybiggles73

Well thats the first injection done..... the start of my DR... it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Fingers crossed the rest is just as easy. Good luck to everyone on this amazing, but scary journey.


----------



## Twinklett

Hello! I posted in the beginning but have been waiting for my dates to post again. So I officially start DR on 1st January! Am very nervous/excited. Is there anyone else who will be starting around this time? I know I'll be one of the later starters in this group and would be lovely to have some people who are starting around the same time 

I hope those who have already started are doing well, I have my fingers crossed for all of you. Big hugs   xx


----------



## Hoping L

Hey everyone, babybiggles.....one done thats fab!! Ive done a week andthe odd one has a tiny bit painful and have had few side effects but just keep thinking it is allllll worth it hey!! So I have scan on 21st Dec, this coming friday and then if lining all thin start stimming that evening......excited, nervous......  

Icsi journey I just want the days to fly by. Good luck to everyone   xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

well done ladies my first one was saturday. Didnt hurt dont know what I was so scared of. No side affects as yet.


----------



## cazbo

Hi everyone, Im currently on birth control pill and have my deregulation appt on 2.1.13 which is my birthday as well, so hopefully its a good sign.  Ive found this board really helpful so far, very supportive.  Good luck to everyone.  This is my first IVF and Im nervous but strangely excited as well.


----------



## sammyjoe

*Hoping L*, have you had any symptoms yet? This is our first IVF go yes but we've have 3 IUI's. So I kinda know what to expect with symptoms! I tend to suffer with headaches, hot flushes, night time sweats. As soon as start stimming its all fine again! Just really hope this will be the last time we'll be going through this  Are you DRing with injections? I'm using nasal spray. Good luck with scan Friday.

*cazbo* good luck with your upcoming cycle. I know what you mean about the nerves, its the unknown! You'll be fine and we're all here too 

*tinkerbell78* well done on starting injections

*babybiggles*well done! It's not that bad is it, fingers crossed it stays that way for you

AFM started my nasal spray yesterday, when i did my first 'sniff' i thought here we go, this is it now till the end of this IVF cycle. That thought scared me a bit!

xXx


----------



## Hoping L

Hi sammyjoe, yesI am using suprecur injections. Going ok so far. Symptoms have been headaches, night sweats and hot flushes....not nice! Spots too which is also not good. I am also aching, by the end of the day I feel like a pensioner   haha, apart from that all good! 

Can`t wait for Friday.....hope all is as it should be and then stimming will start. Been reading what to expect etc, any advice?? It is going to be all over xmas so hope it goes ok. Planned ec and et week of new year......if all goes as planned to get that far. We are doing icsi, you are ivf?? Good luck with this shot       xx


----------



## sammyjoe

Hoping, all this we're putting ourselves through, really hope we get that BFP at the end of it all! Wow, EC and ET soon hopefully then. My EC will be w/c 21st Jan hopefully depending how my body reacts to drugs. I have 2 friends that have been through ICSI recently, bot got BFP at the end of it   yes, we're doing IVF for the first time. As for the stimming, for me i saw that as the last hurdle! All the DR symptons go, yay! Christmas and new year will defiantly keep you occupied throughout stimming! Does your clinic not shut over christmas then? Will be thinking of you Friday     my clinic dont scan you till 7 days into stimming. They do a blood test and if all ok then start stimming. Ive got my blood test 7 Jan start stim 9 Jan xXx


----------



## Hoping L

Wow sammyjoe, not long then to start really!! Same goes for you, xmas and new year will keep your mind ticking over and then Jan will be here before you know it!!!   

I have scan Friday as I said, then plan is to have another one 7 days later 28th Dec then 31st-NYE....then from there will hopefully be at a good stage for ec and et etc.......excited but so hope and pray we get to that stage. To fall at any hurdle will kill us, doesnt bare thinking about does it as you know already from iui`s   but this time is your turn hopefully!!

Wow 2 friends of your have had icsi and it has worked first time for both!!!! Bit of hope then   what were there circumstances if you don`t mind me asking? Any children already? Male or female issue? 

Sending big postive hugs your way.....2013 IS YOUR YEAR...........OURS TOO HOPEFULLY   XX


----------



## Lianne

Hi ladies, not been on here for a week or so so trying to catch up! Lots of you seem to be starting I hope its all going OK x 

I'm on my 2ww and its doing my head in. Had two 6 cells put back after day 3 which was on the 6th Dec. Otd is Thurs I've been good and not tested. Don't think I can face the disappointment of a negative. Haven't had any symptoms so just keep thinking it can't of worked. Am praying I am going to be proved wrong on Thursday. To top it off I found out last week one of my good friends is expecting number 2 which I handled well!!! Then I've had text from another friend today expecting number 3! Agh I'm the only one she has told as early days. So out of the four of us 2 are pregnant please please let it be me too on Thursday. 

Good luck to you all injecting and waiting for scans, sorry about the negative post I need to sort myself out!! Lol. Be warned the 2ww sends you round the bend x 

Lianne


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh lianne, hold on for just 2 more days and i am sure it will also be ur turn! i cant believe you have managed to not test yet, i know i will be a nightmare! are you having a blood test or just a hpt?
I am keeping everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Lianne

Hi bambibaby

Just a hpt on Thursday morning!! Going to be so nervous. Think this 2ww has been the worst as this time I've actually had something put back in. I've done 2 iuis before and knew far less chance of them getting together.

Its a weird feeling I want to know but I also like being in my pupo bubble where I can dream of a positive result and not have to face the  potential negative.

Crazy times lol!!!! Roll on the next two days

Lianne x


----------



## Hoping L

Aww not too long to go now Lianne.....can`t imagine how the 2ww feels.....hope we get to that stage with icsi. Been injecting for down reg for just over a week, scan on Friday and hopefully start stimming that eve. Aiming for ec and et week of 31ST December!!

Having headaches on down reg, flushes at night and by the evening I am aching....feel like an old woman   Any advice for me?? 

Good luck for Thursday xx


----------



## Katykate

Good luck Lianne. Any advice on how to stay sane during the 2WW? I'm going crazy already and only 3dp5dt. How am I going to survive another 7 days?!   xx


----------



## Lianne

hoping L - I only did the short protocol so didn't do the down rigging bit. Lots of people say to drink lots of water hopefully that might help.

Katykate - tell me about it I've been driving myself potty!! Guess the OK only thing you can do is keep busy, hopefully with Xmas coming it might help x. We have been decorating our bedroom and shower room! Slightly extreme lol. Been doing it slowly for last couple of months, had to rip it all out build a new wall etc which is why its taken so long. Finally nearly there now, plumber fitted shower yesterday carpet fitted today and sliding cupboard now in! Yet determined to finish by Xmas. So that's how I've been keeping busy lol. 

Been having lots of down days where I feel really sad which is very unlike me so will be glad to know now and can move on to trying again or hoping for a good pregnancy lol. 

Good luck with starting and trying to stay sane in 2ww. X


----------



## Charlotte022

Lianne let us know how you get on rely hope you get   

I start down reg on Saturday! It's getting rather real right now! X


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies I'm off the other thread but have posted on here a few times.

I started my ivf on 5th November 2012

Had problems stimming, cycle was nearly abandoned at 1 point! Eventually I did get 15 eggs collected, 10 fertilised & all 10 taken to blast. Only 1 made it, that 1 perfect little blast has given me a bfp & I've had my pregnancy confirmed at Leeds ivf clinic today. 

My 7 week scan is in 13 days on new years eve! I've had a bit of spotting & bleeding this week but I'm hoping that's normal as I've had 2 ectopics previously & have no tubes so i want this little angel to stick!

Honestly ladies I've had such utter hell the 10 years I've been ttc & sometimes you think how possibly could there be a light at the end of this tunnel? 

Only 11 weeks ago I had my only remaining fallopian tube removed. My fertility absolutely crushed in one operation but I knew I had to do that to get to this.

We will all get what we deserve one day, good things come to those that wait.

Don't give up hope xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Ivfmamma - awe that's good news, congratulations its good to hear you have a positive story after all you have been through.

Liane - fingers crossed for Thursday, can't believe you have been so patient and not tested yet.

Welcome everyone hope you are all organised for Christmas.  I start dr Christmas Eve, very excited and nervous.

Cx


----------



## Charlotte022

Cardall you are only 2 days behind me! You will be cycle buddies with me & vintage girl & any others starting between now & Xmas! It's all beginning to seem so really now! 

Ivf mamma your story is so inspirational I really hope that this is your time! 

Good luck to all x


----------



## PixieMcG

Charlotte - that's great news.  Are you prostap and daily injections?


----------



## Daisy13

Hi there. It will be my first IVF.  I am starting my injection of suprecur on 22nd December. I thought that I will take the injections  for 3 weeks but it seems it will be 4 weeks until the first blood test and scan. Why is 4 weeks?  How long usually women do have the injections of suprecur? I am really worry that I will not feel well during the treatment and that will affect my relationship with my partner and my work.


----------



## Charlotte022

I'm on supercure injections, daisy we are starting on the same day, I have my baseline scan on the 7th of January & I am down regulating for 17 days I think the length of down regulation depends on your individual needs, I produce little or no estrogen or proestrogen & I don't have periods unless they are medicated so that maybe a reason why, good luck. I'm doing my injections at 8-30 every morning as I know that it won't interfear with my work, I'm a shareholder of the company I work for so I tend to over run in the evenings sometimes & can't garantee I'm going to be home by say 7pm, I have taken a month off on sick leave from baseline scan but will still be working at home, when are you all doing/ planning on doing your injections? X


----------



## babybiggles73

Daisy13, I started my DR on sunday, I'm taking buseralin injections every evening between 7-8pm until my baseline scan New Years eve. So far I've had no side effects from the drugs, and hope it will stay that way...as for affecting your relationship with your partner, make sure you involve him in some way... maybe measuring out the meds for you. As long as you both communicate, I'm sure you will be fine.x x x Good luck


----------



## Hoping L

Hi daisy, I started suprecur injections over a week ago, will be 2 weeks this coming Friday and that is when I have my baseline scan. Hopefully if all is ok I will start stimming injection that day too!! I have to say I have had few side effects....dull headache, quite painful on times, spots (not nice) and also byt the end of the day I am tred this week and aching, hips and legs mostly oh and the joy of overheating during the night haha!! But I keep telling myself it is all worth it  

This is our first icsi shot and sameas everyone else we so hope it works.....one shot!!     

Hoping for ec and et week of new year.....still doesn`t seem real. Good luck to you and everyone else     xx


----------



## Lianne

Hi ladies

Was hoping to start this thread of with good news but I'm afraid it was otd and its a negative result for me. Hope you all have a wonderful Xmas and scans, injection, etc etc all go well. We will save a bit more and try again in a couple of months. Down and gutted but not out x 

Here's hoping for a lottery win lol.

Lianne


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh lianne.... I'm so sorry  , I can't imagine how you are feelin hunny & I just hope the next few weeks will take your mind off it. Just think positive & remember that your next cycle, your docs are going to know much more about u and how you response. It's another hurdle that we ladies are so used to but it isn't the end of the road. Big hugs and stay strong, 2013 is your year


----------



## Charlotte022

Oh no Lianne I'm sorry to hear about your BFN, I hope you are ok   x


----------



## EmJ82

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is ok, not been on for a bit trying to get ready for Christmas etc.

Had my baseline scan today, all ok to start stimms on Saturday.

Lianne sorry to hear about your bfn   

Em x


----------



## vintage_girl

So sorry Lianne to read your news  

First day of DR nasal spray today & feeling a bit spaced out if I'm honest. Maybe I'm just hungry & need my tea. 

Hope everyone is well, will come back later for personals. It's always hard to write from my phone. xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

So sorry lianne sending you a big hug xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Liane so sorry my heart goes out to you. X


----------



## Charlotte022

Started DR this morning, I thought it was tomorrow but I looked at my notes last night & it says 21st December so just as well I looked! I'm defiantly blonde. Got to say that for those of you worried about the injections don't be they don't hurt & you can't really feel them the most it feels like is a scratch! Good luck to every one x


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Hello everyone!

I'm having treatment at the LWC in cardiff.  I'm on long protocol or whatever it's called! AF is due on Christmas Day , lucky me!   so I'm due to start my suprecur injections 21 days later, which I think is about January 13th, then I think I start my Gonal f for 10 days. (I'm still quite confused about when it all happens!). I think they're looking at egg collection at the beginning of feb. 
I'm so excited!

Katie


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Katie & welcome!!
Poor you having AF on Xmas day, but I'm sure this will be the one time you are looking forward to seeing AF, I know I am. I'm the same as you, I'm due the week after, then can start on day 21. 
Least it gives us something to look forward to and focus on during what I normally believe is the worst month of the year ;-))

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Hello Katie, I am the same as you, same protocol etc. I have been on 2 weeks of suprecur and had first scan yesterday and all was fine and as it should be     

Started gonel f yesterday for stimming, can`t quite believe it!!!! So another scan on 28th and 31st. Then ec due on 2nd Jan or if few more days needed then will be on 5th Jan. I can`t quite believe our icsi ball is really rolling now     

So good luck for af xmas day and good luck on journey!! Anyone else out there, any advice for stimming Nurse told me 2.5 ltrs of water and lots of protein. Also vitamin D. 

So sorry Lianne   Have a relaxing xmas and pray for that lottery win for you too xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hoping, plenty of water & protein (eggs, chicken etc..)

Hot water bottle on lower stomach for at least an hour a day & milk lots of it! 

This worked wonders for me & instead of getting 6 or 7 eggs as expected as my follicles weren't growing, I ended up getting 15 beautiful eggs & I know the above helped me!

Good luck hun x


----------



## bambibaby12

Ivfmamma & hoping - I'm storing all these tips & advice so thank you very much. Fingers crossed this all works for me too as I'm worried about the number of eggs I'm going to get. Got a low AMH so really hoping I get plenty of good quality eggs so we can freeze some too.

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ps ivfmamma a huge huge congrats on your BFP & wishing you lots and lots of luck on for your pregnancy, I know you have been waiting do long for this & you really deserve it!!


----------



## Katykate

Ladies just to let you know that it is not advised to apply heat directly to your stomach during stimming - it can slow follicle growth.

I got my BFP today but an having cramps particularly in my left side similar to cyst pain. Don't want to raise hopes too high just in case turns out to be chemical xx


----------



## babybiggles73

7 days DR done, only another 9 days until my baseline scan and hopefully stimming that night.... I'm hoping christmas flies by. Good luck everyone x x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Keeping everything crossed for you katykate!! Hope your lil bean is sticky xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Katy Kate - that's not the info regarding heat Leeds ivf unit told me Hun, a few nurses told me heat helps them grow.. Lots of women on fertility friends have used same approach with great results.

My follicles weren't growing as quick as they should, few days of hot water bottle & upping protein & my follies grew & I got 15 good eggs collected xx 

Seems everyone is told different x 

Well done on bfp, try not to freak with cramps (should take my own advice lol) I have had too Hun x


----------



## Hoping L

Ivfmamma, thanks for the advice   I have read a few times on here,different threads that heat works so I may give it a shot!! I was told lots of water and protein, didnt know about the milk but I will be doing that too hun so thanks!!! Congrats on your bfp too, amazing news   Did you have ivf or icsi? We are having icsi xx

All the luck in the world katiekate xx


----------



## Charlotte022

So happy for u katekate I really hope this one sticks! X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Regarding the heat thing, i agree with IVFMamma, obviously not burning hot, my experience was day 7 scan no measurable follicles i used heat from day 7 to day 10/11 and i was ready for EC am sure it was the heat 

Each to their own though, research and discuss with your clinic if unsure 

Donna


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Hi everyone!

I've never been so excited for AF to arrive! I started spotting yesterday, but I don't think I will start properly til tomorrow.  As Soon as it arrives I can officially say I'm starting treatment, even though the drugs won't be used until day 21.  

We had our counselling session on Thursday which was fine, they don't seem to have ny problems with us and I ordered my drugs on Friday.  Managed to get everything for £966.  Is that good?? I had 2 x 5.5ml vials if suprecur, 3x 900iu Gonal f, ovitrelle and 3 boxes of pessaries (nice!).


----------



## Ivfmamma

I think the cost of the drugs is just shocking ! 

I am nhs so no fee pay (luckily) but a few occasions when I needed topping up I had to pay, think in total I paid around £100 for all the charges during my cycle (that sent my blood boiling! When my pct had already paid the 4 grand fee for my treatment) then there was £150 a week travelling on the train for the ivf so the costs soon rack up! 

god only knows how you stomach paying that amount as well as your treatment costs.

To me it should be included in your treatment not an extra expense!

Saying that though you'd pay it 10 times over to get your baby so it had better chuffing work for all you non nhs'ers or ill visiting your clinics & getting you all a refund    



xx


----------



## Hoping L

Hahaha, will hold you too that!!  We had to pay for same as you katielou....£1350, alot hey but worth it if our icsi journey works xx


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Oh yes *ivfmamma* and *hoping* it will be worth it if it works! I've got everything crossed and am praying for a little miracle!

If it doesn't work, I'll be sending ou down to get my refund!

Oooooh, big congrats on your BFP *ivfmamma* can't wait to hear how the scan goes on 31st, bet you can't wait for Christmas to be done with!


----------



## Charlotte022

IVFMAMMA if it doesn't work I will be sending you down for my refund! You have made my day! Hope your scan goes well! 

My drugs were £557 for 2 x 5.5 supercur, 3 x 600iu menopur, 1 x ovitril (trigger shot), 84 estrogen tablets & 50 cyclogest pesseries from healthcare at home which is a welsh company I think, they told me at the clinic it would be at least £600 to £800 for my meds but when I had the bill it was all there but priced differently x


----------



## gucciqueen

Hi Ladies,
I started my long protocol on 16th Dec, so have been having the Buserlin injections daily. Today is day 9 and feeling twinges and very bloated. Has anyone had these feelings? My husband and I are keeping positive and taking each day as it comes.


----------



## Hoping L

Gucciqueen.....good luck onyour down reg. I did feel a little bloated, aching and tired by the end of the day!! I am day 4 of stimming, had scan Friday and was good to go that day. Got scan on Friday this week now and new yrs eve then hoping to econ 2nd Jan, aslong as all goes to plan   Are you having ivf, icsi?? We are having icsi, first go at it. How about you?? 

Good luck and to everyone else and a very merry christmas xx


----------



## babybiggles73

Gucciqueen, your on the same day as me. I also started my dr on the 16th. So far I'm just suffering from tiredness, and awaiting my af to appear. I'm having my baseline scan on the 31st, hopefully stimming the same day. Scan's also booked for the 7th 9th and 11th with the hope of ec on the 14th


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Just popping in to wish you a happy Christmas

May your dreams come true for the year ahead



Donna


----------



## vintage_girl

Thanks Donna, and a Merry Christmas to you and the others on this thread. I hope by this time next year you are all holding a little wriggling bundle & enjoying your first 'family' Christmas.

Day 5 of DR today & baseline booked for the 10th Jan. I too am bloated but not sure if it's from the drugs or just a little too much indulgence in pre Christmas chocolates conveniently left on the lunch room table!


----------



## sammyjoe

Hi ladies, I've been away from here for just over a week. Was soooooo busy at work last week, was all. Was all very inconvenient!!!! I'm really suffering with DR symptoms now, headaches & night sweats. Hot flushes yet to come! Start stimming 2 weeks today

Hope everyone is having a lovely Christmas which is passing the time for us on our fertility journey

xXx


----------



## Charlotte022

Day 8 of down reg: awful headache has set in. No sign of AF so a little bit concerned, bruises have started to apear where I have done injections DH said he will get pencil out & do dot to dot, I think he's trying to help easy my moods with his sence of humour! Fingers swollen up over Xmas but having slept with them elevated they have now gone back to normal, I was having a few flushes but now absolutely frozen! Anyone else been experiencing DR symptoms? X


----------



## gucciqueen

Hi All,

I hope everyone had a good Xmas? Mine was very busy, I was helping my mum out, and both Xmas day and boxing day got very hectic.  I was suffering from hot flushes on boxing day, and was very tired.

BabyBiggles73 - Good luck with the baseline scan on the 31st 

Hoping L - Sounds like my symptoms, also get mood swings.  We are having our first cycle of IVF, and have our suppression scan on the 3rd Jan.  How did your scan go?

I am nervous about the stimms injections? How does it feel, having to inject the Busererlin and the FSH?  I've also started to get a few bruises. 

I've started to do yoga exercises before going to sleep, breathing exercises, called pranayam, this helps to relax, try it out ladies.

Best of luck and keep positive.


----------



## vintage_girl

Charlotte - no AF here either, was told it may be delayed because of buserelin. I've got no symptoms besides a little bloating and irritability, it worries me that I should be getting more. I've still got another 13 days till baseline and it feels like a lifetime away.


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl - I'm worried too, I'm sure I should have had AF by now, I know my periods the few medicated ones I have had have always been on the light side but surly something should have happened by now, I'm 1 day behind you on DR I think. I started 21st of Dec, when's your baseline scan? Mines 7th January & it can't come quick enough! I just hope that AF turns up so we are not delayed any longer, this is torture! 

Babybiggles73 I hope ur scan goes well!


----------



## stacey87

Hi ladies, sorry not posted for a while, been hectic with work, Xmas etc. hope you all had a great Xmas and got through the no drinking, I must say it is hard when you are use to having the odd glass of wine etc but hopefully will all be worth it! 

Congrats to those that have BFPs, sorry to those that haven't   

Has anyone down regged with the one off prostap inj? I know we will all do things a little differently but I haven't noticed anyone else that has done it this way....I went for my pre stimms scan this morn, all is looking good so start menopur inj tonight and go back for another scan next wed, started with night sweats and feel tired all of the time but other than that feel great, it doesn't feel right that everything is going to plan, feel like I'm just waiting for something to go wrong.... 

Any way, apart from the stress of what we are going through, hope you ladies are well. Love and luck to you all x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Stacey87

I am not cycling now, but i did down reg with a one off injection similar to prostap

I also had menopur, hope the first jab goes ok

               


Donna


----------



## sammyjoe

Charlotte I'm on day 12 of DR and I've still got no sign of AF either. Feeling very bloated & had few cramps, I'm normally so regular but not this month, typical the one time I actually want it to arrive!!! I've got blood test 7 jan and start stimming 9 jan.

My sister told me yesterday she's 7 weeks pregnant   I'm happy but gutted. So focusing on the next few weeks for us now. Really hoping we can be pregnant together

Hope everyone is doing ok and had lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## stacey87

Thanks Donna Marie, just had 1st menopur, stung a little bit more than the prostap I thought but that might just have been me being a little more apprehensive this time?! It's a little scary thinking I'm going to have to do this every day for god knows how many days! seems to have taken so long to get to this stage but now it's just going so quick.

Sammyjoe, I found out two weeks ago my sis in law is 13 weeks pregnant, after her having two miscarriages I can't explain to you just how happy I am for her and my brother that all is ok and I'm so excited at becoming an Auntie for the first time......but.. I must say i did burst in to tears once I come off the phone to my brother, felt awful for doing so but it's just so bloomin hard, and makes it even harder if our treatment doesn't work. But we must stay positive and concentrate on our own little journeys.x


----------



## notgivingup

Hi All, 
hope everyone has had a good xmas.  i started DR on 7th dec via a 1 off injection - gonapeptyl and after a few nail biting days, AF arrived on day 14.  Got baseline scan due on 31st dec and hope to start stimming on 1st jan.  i can't say i've really had any symptoms - a bit tired perhaps but arent we all at this time of year?  No cramps, occasional warm flush at night where i wake up hot but soon passes and not as bad as when i took clomid - and according to DH, mood is soooooooo much better than when i was taking clomid! Still got a pea size lump under skin on tummy from injection - thought that might have gone by now but it hasn't. 

I've been prescribed menopur for stimming - 375 dosage which seems REALLY high to me - just wondered if anyone else knows what is considered high?
Sammy joe - hope you are starting to feel a bit better about your sister - it takes a while - particularly when its such a sensitive time for us.  But being an Aunty is an honour and whatever the outcome of your journey through this cycle, your niece/nephew will bring you lots of fun and joy.

big hugs to everyone  

xx


----------



## stacey87

Notgivingup- hi to you. I started menopur this evening, my nurse started me on 150 which she said is the normal dose, yours does seem abit high but i'm sure they will have started you on that for a reason? I have polycystic ovaries so I've been started on the normal dose then will see how my ovaries have responded on day 6...think they go off your age, weight, whether you have cysts etc, so this dosage you have been given might be the right one for you x


----------



## Hoping L

Gucciqueen.....had scan today and all good   last week they counted 9 and 5 follicles but they had 20 this time. But 14 good size (nurses words) and 6 smaller ones so have to see what happens if anything to those. Scan next Monday now, new yrs eve then if all as it should be we go for EC on the Wednesday, 2nd January so keeping all crossed for that date!!! Still can`t believe it, that we are at this stage!! I do feel very bloated now, swollen and sharp pains but not too bad so been told all expected.......Oh I had a few mood swings too....blame the meds haha!!! 

To everyone else good luck at all stages, any BFP`S!! Flying visit as on my phone so sorry not many personals XXX


----------



## bambibaby12

Notgivingup - my menopur will be 300 dosage & that's cos my AMH is only 6.2, so was told I would need a higher dose to stimulate my ovaries...
I'm sure they believe this is right for ou. Do u know what ur AMH level is?? xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Hoping L good news that you have got a good number of follies, I hope they all keep growing for you! 

Sammyjo & Stacey its so hard when other people announce their pregnancy but hopefully you will make fab aunties! 

Sammyjo are you just having bloods? I have a scan on 7th of January, bloods haven't been mentioned to me.

Sorry if I have missed anyone I'm just on my phone before going to work x


----------



## gucciqueen

Hi Hoping L - That's great news regarding the follicles.  I feel the same symptoms, so it must be the norm to be expected.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that the follicles keep growing for you.   Good luck for the 31st.

I started my AF yesterday, day 13.  I have had severe cramps and abdominal pains all night.

Sammyjoe - I'm feeling the same symptoms, bloating, and very tired.  Appreciate how you must be feeling regarding your sisters pregnancy announcement, be positive, I'm sure 2013 will be a good year for you.

I hope everyone else is ok, big hugs to everyone, and keep being positive.


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks *gucciqueen* and *charlotte*.....anymore I could do I would do but don`t think there is so just a waiting game now I guess. Hope they carrying on growing etc. Hows things with you?? As for stimms injections, I think they feel easier than DR ones!! I am on Gonel F for stimms 200iu, and they have dropped buserlin (sorry about the spelling) down to 20 from 50 during stimms. I get some local reaction for a short time with DR one but not with stimms. Tummy is tender though and as days have gone on I am swollen, few pains and aching. But clinic and on here have been reassured this is all normal...... good luck for scan next week!!! 

*Sammyjo*....so natural to feel the way you do. Keep smiling and think 2013 will be your year  

Sorry a quick message, on my phone out and about, keeping busy ish xxx


----------



## sammyjoe

Awww, thank you ladies for all your kind words & support, your all fab  slowly getting my head around it now. Had a good cry & long talk with hubby last night, feel a lot better for it! And I am very excited about becoming an auntie!

Anyways......... *charlotte* yes my clinic just do bloods to test hormone level with DR and then if all ok start stimming. For me if all ok (which I've never had a prob) start stimming 9 jan with first scan 16 jan. funny how every clinic does it different.

*gucciqueen* do you start stimming soon? AF finally arrived today so hoping my bloating will now go down!

xXx


----------



## notgivingup

Stacey87 and bambibaby12, thanks for your info. My AMH is 8.2 so maybe that's why I'm starting on a superhigh dose of menopur. They'll be doing loads of bloods so can adjust dosage if necessary but scared about ohss   I trust them to make the right decision cause they've been great up to now, but will ask out of curiosity at next visit tomorrow. Feel like I'm a bit weird- I'm actually looking forward to starting stimming!!! It's taken so long to get to this point! 

Hope everyone else's Down Reging and stimming is going ok

X


----------



## gucciqueen

Hi Sammyjoe, my supressed scan is on the 3rd Jan, so if everything is ok and my body has been responding to the Buserlin, hopefully start the stim Injections on the 4th.
Suffering with left side pains today, and felt a bit emotional at work.

Is everyone working whilst on the treatment? 

Thanks Hoping L, hope your scan went well today?

Sorry a short message, as on the train.

Happy New Year to everyone, hope 2013 is a great year for us all.


----------



## Hoping L

Gucciqueen.....scan went well   Follicles have grown slightly, some of them and are looking as they should. Some little ones too. So no more daily injections for me.....hooray!! Trigger injection this evening at 9.30pm and then EC on Wednesday, have to be at the clinic at 8am. Apart from obv excitement, nerves are setting in!! Any advice after trigger? 

Glad DR is going well and fingers crossed you start stimming as planned. I worked through DR and most of stimming until I called in to work sick last friday after swelling and pains got too much x

Good luck to everyone at their stages xx


----------



## stacey87

Hope you all have a great New Years Eve, we are just having a quiet one and will be seeing the New Year in with a nice cold glass of lemonade haha.
Good luck to you all for 2013, each and every one of us deserve the new year to be our year xxxxxx


----------



## EmJ82

Hi all,

EC is booked for 9.30 2nd Jan, trigger shot at 11.30 tonight.

Nerves are setting in now.

Hope you all have a great night tonight what ever you are doing and that 2013 is good to us all.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE x


----------



## Charlotte022

EmJ82 & Hoping L - good luck for egg collection 

AFM - bit of spotting last 2 days but today have had full day of AF
Baseline is scheduled for Monday at 5-30 so this time next week I'm hoping to know if I can start stimms the following day 

Happy New Year x


----------



## empedia

Hello, hope this is the right place to be - I have just started long protocol with my first buseralin injection yesterday. First scan for that on Jan 17 and EC hopefully at the end of Jan so am I in the right forum?

Really cycling through terror and fear and vague hope at the moment. I haven't been through the hideous journey some of you have obviously had - just TTC for 2 years, unexplained infertility, although I have this thyroid enzyme that the TABLET study is looking into (anyone else on that?) which suggests a reason for some of those odd periods I had in that time. I have had the probe scans and blood tests but not really used to being messed around with in these respects, which is proving hard. 

Anyway, if anyone else is wobbly it would be good to know as I feel a bit silly at the moment. On the plus side I'm managing the injections OK and I was concerned about that.  

Good luck to all the other first-timers. 

Liz


----------



## U892910

Hi all

I'm completely new to all this, but a friend has recommended this site.

I'm waiting for my next cycle which is due within the next 10 days to begin IVF and ICSI

Any advice would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## AlanaS

Happy New Year to everyone - hopefully 2013 will hold great things for us all!

Welcome U892910 and Empedia. I am starting my DR on 9 Jan and already feeling very nervous and emotional, so who knows what i will be like next week, think it is only natural to feel wobbly, its all very overwelming, think the best thing is just to take things a day at a time.

A


----------



## sammyjoe

Welcome *U892910* & *Empedia* this thread is brilliant for support, your in the right place! Good luck with the start of your journey's.

*Empedia* are you having at side effects yet from DR?

*Emj82* & *Hoping* how did egg collection go?

AFM got my DR blood test next Monday 7 Jan, if all ok start stimming next Wednesday 9 Jan, can't wait to get hormones back into my body! Really suffering with side effects, all part and parcel I guess!

Hope everyone had a lovely NYE. Here's hoping 2013 brings us all our dreams

xXx


----------



## empedia

Thank you, Alana. I was thinking the nervousness would stop when I started the DR, I think that's the problem. 

By the way, if you are doing injections and at all worried about them, it is strangely fine, just the moment before you do the first one is a bit scary, then you grit your teeth and do it and then you're like, "Oh, what was I worried about?"

A friend has just reminded me that I used to like doing cross-stitch and that has cheered me up, as other things I like are tea, hard exercise and baths, and all of those are vanishing from my life for a bit!

Good luck!


----------



## empedia

Sammyjoe thanks for the welcome. And yes - I had my first ever hot flush today - most peculiar. Also had an ovary pain and some acne (oh, joy) then OH was reading our Zita West book and apparently buseralin stimulates it all then shuts it off, so presumably I think I'm ovulating and confusing myself. I'm surprised I got some sidies so soon but at least no headache ... yet. How are you doing?


----------



## Hoping L

SammyJo....eg collection is tomorrow morning, have to be at the clinic at 8am!! Nerves are setting in now I have to say!! 

EmJ82....good luck for tomorrow.....I`m nervous to I have to say. Did trigger shot at 9.30pm yesterday. 

Thanks Charlotte xx


----------



## empedia

Best of luck, Hoping L. All the reports I've seen have said it's better than they've expected - you've probably seen them too. At least you're getting it over with nice and early!


----------



## Hoping L

Yes empedia, nice early slot   We are having ICSI, sooooo nervous!!!!! But excited too xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck today Hoping!! wow, thats so exciting!!

Looking forward to hearing how it went later!!! xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hoping good luck for today. Can't wait to hear how you got on?

I was doing well on the DR with no symptoms, last night the bleed arrived that we were asked to track, however didn't realise it would be so heavy.  Is this normal? Three times as heavy as my normal af and a lot more cramping.

Cx


----------



## Hoping L

Hey cardell, bambibaby, emj82 and anyone else wishing us well. EC went all to plan, 19 follicles emptied and 13 eggs collected, I am told this is a good amount?? My DH did sample, was very low as expected but enough for ICSI to continue so just have to wait for the call tomorrow now I guess. I am sore, a bit and tired and hurt ike hell weeing   but all expected x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Hoping!! Thats brilliant!! 13 little eggies!!

Now get your feet up and rest, Ive everything crossed your eggs and swimmers have a good evening  

Do you know what time you will get that call tomorrow? Gosh, I wouldnt be able to sleep tonight!xx


----------



## EmJ82

Thanks hoping l and everyone else. My EC also went to plan 22 eggs collected. 

I think the next  few hours are going to be the longest ever x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Good amount hoping, I got 15 follicles & 15 eggs, they were really pleased with that so sounds like you did great.

Good luck for your fertilisation call tomorrow, you may want to ask questions too - sometimes they'll only tell you how many fertilise, but be sure to ask what the problem was with the ones that didn't (here's hoping you get a full house tho so you might not need to ask the questions) I had 15 & 10 fertilised with no icsi just ivf. The 5 that didn't fertilise, 1 was immature, 3 abnormally fertilised (like 2 sperm entering 1 egg etc..) also 1 of my eggs had DNA fragmentation. 

Yet had I not asked for the information I wouldn't of been told it. x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi EmJ82- Another amazing number! Try and relax tonight hun, youve done the hard work now xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Em - great for the 22 eggs, (make sure you drink plenty of water & keep on your protein as your risking ohss with that amount of eggs) sure you know all this, sorry don't mean to frighten you but if you drink plenty, keep ur protein up then you could avoid it.

Good luck with call tomorrow x


----------



## EmJ82

Thanks everyone. 
IVF mamma yeah was worked by the hospital about ohss, but thanks for the advise x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi hopingl well done with egg collection, hope you are being well looked after today.

Emj wow that's amazing numbers, you may have enough to freeze too.

Cx


----------



## vintage_girl

Congrats Hoping & Emj on today's results! What fantastic news, keeping my fingers crossed for good fertilisation rates for you both.

Welcome empedia & U89. Empedia, I think we all go through periods of 'wobbliness'. We're all here if you just need to vent. 

I've got my baseline on the 10th (same as you cardall) & still no sign of AF. I've got signs that tell me it's on it's way though. I've got really sore boobs (sorry TMI) which I am surprised by, I thought the buserelin would have stopped the progesterone rise that causes it. Can't wait to move onto stimming, just need the bleed


----------



## empedia

*VintageGirl* my DP read in our book that the buseralin stimulates then stops the cycle, so I guess we get the normal symptoms. I'm certainly getting the acne I get with my ovulation and have the bosoms from hell, too. SO ATTRACTIVE and v glad I've been with DP for so long and we've seen every aspect of each other and are too ancient to care now!


----------



## Hoping L

IVF Mamma, thanks for the advice!! I wouldnt have thought to be honest, will have a pen and paper at the ready now. Very nervous about the call but done all we can do now! Hope ICSI gives us more of a chance but no one can tell hey. Just read your bit at the bottom ,must have missed your miscarriage, I am so so sorry to read that   I really am hun.....Life can be so cruel and our bodies, not doing what we want them to do!!! Hugs to you       

Thanks everyone for your lovely wishes, hope tomorrows call is a good one


----------



## Hoping L

Bambibaby...sorry I missed the question, no idea about time of call, they just said morning! I know I wont be able to sleep, couldnt last night either waiting for ec today. My husband is just making me chill on sofa, making the most of that haha x


----------



## bambibaby12

Yes exactly!! Anytime DH shows an ounce of sympathy we have to lap it up ;-)

Lots of baby dust for you tonight!!!xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Haha, exactly!!!! Thanks, will be wishing them all the luck in the world to be doing their stuff tonight......scary steps all the time isnt it x


----------



## Charlotte022

Hoping L & EmJ glad to hear you egg collections went well, welcome newbies its a great place to vent x


----------



## babybiggles73

Hoping L and Emj conrats on the egg collection... hope you both get a good number tomorrow.

I'm now on day 2 of stimming. Got my next scans booked for Monday Wednesday and Friday, and hoping for the trigger a week on Saturday. The time is going so fast I can't get my head around how soon it will all be happening.


----------



## PixieMcG

vintage_girl said:


> I've got my baseline on the 10th (same as you cardall) & still no sign of AF. I've got signs that tell me it's on it's way though. I've got really sore boobs (sorry TMI) which I am surprised by, I thought the buserelin would have stopped the progesterone rise that causes it. Can't wait to move onto stimming, just need the bleed


Vintage girl - not sure if you saw my previous post, I had a pretty bad bleed early, wasn't expecting AF until tomorrow, mine started yesterday. I had really sore boobs and cramps before hand also. Don't panic too much, i was reading other posts and a lot of ladies are later than normal after DR.

We can keep each other company through the process.

Hoping l quite right, lap up as much attention as you can while you can. You deserve it after all you have been through.

Cx


----------



## vintage_girl

Thanks cardall, I'm sure it'll show eventually, just feels odd to be wanting it so much lol. It's 5 days late now   I might POAS tomorrow just to make start, usually works lol


----------



## Ivfmamma

vintage, were white trousers & go out with no tampons, she will be here like no tomorrow 

My Period was over a week late when waiting to down reg, that's usually how it works. Tut! It'll turn up eventually, & although you want it here now, when she comes you'll panic probably, I did! I though ****e here goes on the ivf train. x


----------



## vintage_girl

^^ haha  

& the nerves are already kicking in, just scared they won't get any eggs


----------



## Ivfmamma

I think each step of the way you worry, it's only normal when your going through this.

For me I was quite bad worrying (read back on all my posts when I was cycling, I had a new question on here every half hour)  

My concerns were things like

Will I down reg properly?
Will I stim properly?
Will I get any eggs?
Will any fertilise?
Will any survive in culture?
Will I get a bfp?

Then when you get a bfp, you worry if baby is ok etc etc.. 

I don't think it ever stops in all honesty, but you'll be surprised at how quick treatment goes, soon enough you'll be on here saying you've had collection, then your transfer, then telling us all your result. It's like your 2 week wait, it feels like an absolute eternity waiting for that to pass but unbelievably mine feels like it was a lifetime ago now, I'm like woahh were has this time gone?!

x


----------



## vintage_girl

Thanks ivfmamma, it's nice to know my 'crazyness' as my husband calls it is quite normal. You are a pillar of strength you know, to be on here supporting us all after everything you have gone through xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Ivfmamma I agree with vintage girl below.  It's great to have the support.

Vintage girl it will show up, our bodies all react different to these crazy drugs so its only expected that they don't know what to do.


----------



## mamasmurf13

Hi, my name is Sara, I introduced myself on a separate thread this morning (SMC, first IVF with ICSI, following 5 unsuccessful DI's, 3 with clomid and 2 different donors) and then was looking at different protocols, have been on the pill finished on the 31st Dec but have not been taking any drugs to down regulate..... not sure what to make of that..... start stims tomorrow, so hoping the missing down reg wont be an issue!!!!

wishing you all much luck 

Sara

PS anyone know how I get my history underneath a post?


----------



## Hoping L

Hey guys....quick EC update. Clinic rang at 8am this morning. Out of the 13 they collected, 6 were a tad immature. 7 were mature and they proceeded with ICSI. *5 fertilized*....please someone tell me that number is good They will call again tomorrow to update us. If all going ok, ET will be Saturday or Monday. Waiting game though hey...........   x


----------



## bambibaby12

Thats great Hoping.... as I am sure others will say, "It only takes one"....

Is it better if they are transferred saturday or Monday?? whats the best result? xx


----------



## Jdean11

Hi everyone

I am new to this and have just done my signature. Been through the mill a little bit and I am just waiting for Monday  for my next blood test and I have all my fingers and toes crossed. I am not feeling very positive today as I'm still bleeding and with my HCG levels being so low it is very worrying. Has anyone else had Spotting or bleeding??


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi jdean - we sound more or less the same (not often I meet people in the same kind of boat as me) for me I didn't get a happy ending, praying you do though. If you need to chat I'm always on here x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hoping - I just replied to you on the other post you posted on x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thanks vintage girl & cardall for your kind words. 

I hope no one thinks I'm interfering being on here as technically I'm not having treatment so don't belong here, but I've been through a fair bit these last few years & researched ivf until my brain was ready to explode, so thought maybe I could help people through the same situation, I'm no ivf expert but I think talking to someone who has experienced it & could maybe answer questions would be good for you all x


----------



## empedia

Sigh ... wondered if the up mood I had this morning would cast me down. Only 4 days of buseralin done and I'm seriously worried about whether I can hack it. I can do the injections and I can kind of imagine doing two a day, but I am freaking myself out about the probe scans (even though I have had one, it was kind of a surprise, as I thought we were at the hosp for a chat and maybe some blood tests, had my emlar on my elbows, but no, up you go and in we go) and even more about those blessed pessaries. Sorry if that's TMI. 

I'm not great with doctors, and I have had serious phobia problems in the past - I've discovered now that I'm phobic about having blood tests taken from the insides of my elbows but am OK with a vein just outside (wierdo!) and I had my last one with no fuss. I can manage smears OK with just a bit of fear ... I mean no one LIKES this stuff, I know, and I'm aware I'm a massive wuss, friends have swallowed (etc!) cameras for investigations of their digestive systems, friends have had chemo, but this being an elective thing seems to make it different. 

I'm rambling. Is anyone else worried about all of that aspect? Like I said, injections always fine, blood tests now OK and appreciate there will be more and worse if I actually conceive, but this is making me fearful and wanting to stop ... I will ask in cycle buddies too but I know there are some who are a bit further ahead of me on here and might be able to help.

Not sure if I'm more fearful of the stuff or annoyed at being such a wuss. I am going to have a gentle gym trip and a nice bath later on to try to keep calm. Just all seems so daunting!

Liz


----------



## Jdean11

Thanks ivf mamma 

The nurses don't seem too concerned and I have jus got a 2week sick note which is a big relief. Can't get excited about it but people who know are and I finding it really hard wish I could be at the hospital everyday for tests, Monday seems so long away.  I'm sorry you had to go through what you did, life can be very cruel. Are you having another go?


----------



## Hoping L

Jdean11, I do hope monday comes really quickly for you!! I hate waiting too. I`m not sure if you seen me on here, last posted on here earlier on. Did you have day 3 embryos put back? Was it 2? I had ec yesterday and out of 13 collected, 6 were immature   but 7 were mature and went for ICSI...!! 5 FERTILIZED.....they called this morning. So I guess its the wait now for tomorrows call. Day 3 transfer will be saturday for me and 5 will be monday but as ivf mamma said, best place for them is in my tummy   x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi liz, it's totally understandable what your going through to feel as you do. 

I thought at the time of starting all would be a breeze, why not? I'd had 2 Fallopian tubes surgically removed & been through countless tests & painful procedures over the years, so to me ivf 'would' be a stroll in the park.

Then I had it & I will admit I was wrong. It's not an easy process, but I think with this get a calendar & each day tick it off as one day down, one day closer. 

Break it into small bits rather than thinking of it all at once.

For example - today I have my 5th injections, I won't think about tomorrow's until tomorrow comes, nor will I spend 2 more weeks googling about my egg collection scaring myself stupid.

Take one day at a time & the best thing to do is breathe (into a paper bag if your anything like me) lol

I'm lucky were injections don't really bother me as such (ok it's not something I enjoy, but it's not something that would give me a sleepless night) but I think for me it was the fear of the unknown, like for example egg collection - all I knew about it was what I'd read, I'd never experienced it before so I was absolutely terrified of it, I'm now thinking back to the fuss I made & thinking it actually wasn't all that bad & I'd do it time & time again if need be (morning of my collection I told my husband my eggs were staying in & no one was taking them out, i was so serious that ivf wasnt going any further than that point, i cried & dug my heels in i wasnt budging that morning, then i give myself a quick slap round the face & did end up leaving for the clinic) 

Half way through I said to my husband - I'm not doing this again, not ever (more so because of my hormones I was speaking irrationally) 

Now though - I'm looking forwards to getting going again (few months away yet) but I've something to focus on. 

Ivf is a rollercoaster, makes you sick & scared while your on it, but so happy & relieved when your off it (expect we will all be stepping off it with a baby!) 

x


----------



## Jdean11

Hoping L. Only 4 of my 15 eggs fertilised but like they say, it only takes 1. I was very stubborn and insisted 2 were put back in (lots of tears) but also my egg quality wasn't great so I had 2 3 day embryos put back on the 18th Dec and had no snow babies   i was soo disappointed with jus 4and also the quality of them because like IVF mamma said I thought i couldn't get pregnant because I had no Fallopian tubes and that was it. I read nothing about IVF and knew nothing when going through it all. At times it paid off but others (e.g when the Stims didn't work 1st time round and they had to up the dosage)it didn't. It is such a roller coaster and everyone is so didn't different. Try and stay positive which I know is easier said than done!

Praying and hope that everything turns out well


----------



## Hoping L

Jdean11-thanks for that. We did ask about 2 going back in, my DH really insisted but they kept saying only 1 will be go back in if excellent quality and 2 if only good quality so we thought we just have to go with them, what they say etc but then we are paying a hell of alot of money for this ICSI so surely the decision partly lies with us. We know the risks but having 2 in there, theres more chance we think as you obviously thought the same!! 

When the embryologist calls tomorrow....does she make the decision What day, how many etc?? I do hope your little one is doing well xx


----------



## Jdean11

They asked us straight after EC what we would want and we said 2, not because we want twins but for the chance of at least one to stick. It so difficult. My friend only had 1 put back because it was excellent quality but she also had snow babies. That also seemed to make a difference. They will talk to you about quality and how many cells they Have divided into and if any will last to blast stage. The final decision for me was made when I was sat waiting for them to be put back in. It's nerve wracking but I made it clear I wasn't looking for twins just a chance to have a baby. So with my egg quality, the fact I had no snow babies and no Fallopian tubes so could never conceive naturally and a few tears they put 2 back in. I hope you get the response you are looking for and that no matter how many they decide to transfer that little embie is a fighter like mine









Fingers n toes crossed!!


----------



## empedia

We managed to have a big "discussion" in our consent signing session about how many to agree to put in. I thought DP was ranting about my ability to cope with twins in the real world once they were born, he was panicking about the health effects for me and babies, esp as obviously one can divide and give you triplets. We signed for "up to two", with me crossly saying "we have no twins in our family, that wouldn't happen grr". Then within a week, I found out that 2 of my cousins had twins!! 

They didn't tell us all the decisions we had to have made by our consent session, but that one we did know about, we just each assumed the other was saying something different!


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks both. We did state about having 2 for the chance of 1 working, as you both said not looking for twins!!! On the consent form there was a part and us and nurse put 1 to 2 embryos so guess its just to wait and see now. Thanks for the fab advice. Will ask more when they call tomorrow x


----------



## babybiggles73

empedia, my clinic has said they would only put in 1 blastocyst, and if I really wanted two it would be against their medical advice, they have even written to my GP stating they only want to put one back.  My head says as this is our only chance, that with two at least one of them may stick (providing we get to that stage) Does anyone know if I will have a fight on my hands to get what I want, or will they just agree?  Any advice is welcome


----------



## empedia

I'm not entirely up on this yet (as I have gone through all of this believing I have no womanly inside-bits, no hormones, no follicles, no fsh levels (I have all of these fine!), DP had entirely blank sperm (he's fine), now being disproved on my "I will not react at all to the drugs" assumption, I am nowhere near believing we will make any embies!!) if you have 2 good ones you can freeze one and have another go the next month when they have adjusted your meds having seen how your first go went (and it's cheaper if you're paying as you don't need to be harvested). So I'm hanging on to that idea.


----------



## EmJ82

Hi all, 

Feeling a little deflated at the moment. Out of 22 eggs 6 went for icsi but only 4 fertilised, so I'm booked in for ET tomorrow.


----------



## Jdean11

It only takes 1!! Fingers and toes crossed 4 u!!!


----------



## Charlotte022

EmJ it only takes one! I hope that they thrive better in your nice snugly womb & that transfer & the dreaded 2ww goes quickly for you, are you doing a 2 or 3 day transfer? 

My clinic CRGW have said that they will only put one back in as I'm 22 but I'm hoping we get some snow babies as I can't see us affording another round now we have moved house & I can't have the treatment on the NHS due to my own genetic condition as you have to be of 'optimum health' I really don't understand that though as there are loads of bad parents having babies, when married couples with their own home & business who pay taxes are not entitled to anything! & there is no evidence that my condition can be passed on as I am not a carrier as I actually have the condition. If you ask me its another blasted savings cut!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Charlotte - it's disgusting, when I had lost both my tubes I didn't qualify on the nhs either apparently! As I'd conceived twice naturally (2x ectopics resulting in loss of tubes) no living children from my pregnancys, I was like whaaatttt?? I rang the pct absolutely fuming & the dr who ill informed had made a mistake, (yes a massive mistake) I did get my funding eventually but took a while as had to go back see different dr get referal form again etc... baring in mind I'd been under a fertility specialist for over 5 years by my referal! sometimes the nhs can be despicable.

Some were now the nhs will be spending thousands caring for a heroin addict because he's took another overdose or some were else right now a poor baby will be in having thousands spent on care because the 'mother' was drug happy while pregnant & baby needs specialist care whilst withdrawing.

Yet you & others can't have a baby through no fault of your own & you get no help from the nhs at all? 

Words fail me everyday in this world x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Em - I know your disappointed as you think 22 eggs... wow fab number so all or most will fertilise.. surely?

then things don't quite go to plan & naturally your annoyed. 

I can understand, as even when 5 of my 15 failed to fertilise I was a bit gutted ill be honest, I wanted to be fertyl mertyl & have all fertilise.

But then you just got to tell yourself, you have 4 chances there. There your special 4   x


----------



## bambibaby12

Completely feel for you Charlotte! It really does beggar belief the way the systems work in this country. i too cant get funded as i am 28... Oxfordshire PCT you only get funded 30-34years old, yet again, like you said, (and i really hate to stereotype and tar everyone with the same brush)... then there are ppl who pop babies out time after time and the government will happily pick up the bill for them and the families and what are the chances of them going onto work and pax taxes. yet myself and hubs, happily married for nearly 4 years and are struggling and we get told to swivel... nice!! luckily for us we are in a position where we can use savings, (which were for our children and pensions but obviously these will need topping back up),. It makes me so angry!!!  pheewww anyway RANT over!!
I hope you can take some strength from what IVFmamma said and try and argue your case. you never know, perhaps a different GP may have a different answer??

IVFMamma - again, completely agree with you! really wish someone could wave a magic wand for all you ladies who just get the rough end of the stick... 2013 is here and i just hope this brings you all the happiness you deserve!!     xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

And STILL no AF for me which really isnt helping my mood!! my day 21 is getting further away


----------



## EmJ82

Thanks everyone.  I should be greatfull that we got this far  . As you have all said it only needs one. Could just do with a glass of wine now.

Will let you know how tomorrow goes x


----------



## gucciqueen

Hoping L - feels like i've been away for ages from this thread!  So happy that Ec went well, keep positive about the call tomorrow. Let them know that you want 2 put back in if they do give you the chance.  My clinic hasn't discussed that yet with us, however my husband and I want them to transfer 2 if all goes well.  I guess, we will have to be quite transparent to the team at the hospital.

I had my supressed scan today and will be starting Gonal F on Monday. Feel quite nervous re starting the pen injections.  Fingers crossed it all goes well.

EMJ,.good luck, fingers crossed at least 1 implants, keep positive! I know how you feel about needing a glass of vino! 

Welcome the new joiners, its so nice to have everyone here to talk too.
Positive thoughts to everyone. Xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bambibaby I know what you mean about the age thing - I was 16 when me & hubby started ttc (I know I can hear the gasps) I wasn't a typical 16 year old though, I worked 2 jobs & had moved into our own house with my partner who is now my husband, he also had a full time job, obviously I didn't go for any fertility investigations as they'd of laughed me out of the building being that young, but i kid you not on my 18th birthday the very day i turned 18 i went to my gp who said i was too young but did do bloods & hubby a semen test as he was actually 21 being 3 years older than me. 

So we tried naturally for a bit again with no luck, i then had an ectopic so that did get the ball rolling with tests etc.. It's actually only after my 2nd ectopic last year & being diagnosed with hydrosalpinx & losing my only remaining tube that they were willing me to go for ivf, I am so greatful for being funded but if I had my tubes I'd get no funding (even though 10 years this summer we have been ttc) I only got referred for ivf 8 months ago, one of the hospital appointments just before I was refered I see a locum dr who was obviously just standing in, he said to me your 25 why do you want ivf your very young, he told me to ttc naturally. Einstein he was when I have no tubes, some drs haven't a clue!

It's all very wrong with the post code crap!

I got 3 cycles funded - they have taken a cycle from me as criteria for my district has changed? & I've used 1 go so only 1 go left. (I'm appealing about the go they have taken though as I was given it & it's been snatched back, & I can prove I haven't my own fertility, so chances are I will win the appeal) 

Hope we all get what we deserve x


----------



## BMDM

Hi all,

I'm hoping that I can join this conversation.  

I started my medication a few days ago for our first round of IVF with ICSI, and it would be great to talk to other people who are going through the same thing. First scan is next week. We are with Lister, so am hoping that people have had some good experiences with this clinic.

Any advice on how to keep myself calm would be greatly appreciated as I'm a little bit nervous!

Look forward to chatting to you all.

Bridget


----------



## Hoping L

Welcome BMDM, I am currently having ICSI. Had egg collection yesterday, 13 collected, 7 mature enough for ICSI and had the call this morning 5 fertilized. We are hoping and praying out little ones are all snug and cosy and growing stronger     

Hello Gucciqueen......I do hope 5 is good and they are doing well, so scary that our 5 little ones are doing their best to get bigger and stronger. I can hardly sleep in nights, just waiting for the next day all the time!!! We did say we wanted 2 out back. The consultant said 1 if excellent and 2 if good but we wanted 2 for the greater chance of success you know (twins would be amazing though hey) 

Guys I soooo agree with you about NHS, disgusting springs to mind!! I am a nurse and work for the NHS, theres so much money that could be better spent. I do agree, we are private too!! 

We are with LWC, anyone else been with these or are?? xx


----------



## AlanaS

Ivfmamma, you have many wise words and great advise for being so young - the saying 'wise beyond your years' is an understatement, I have found your advice very helpful and comforting, as I think others have as well, all the more amazing considering what you have gone through yourself the last few days. Your positive attitude is an inspiration.


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma-I agree with all of the other ladies you really are an inspiration, sending you all the luck in the world for your upcoming journey. I'm 25 (26 this month) and been ttc for nearly 4 years, up until we were referred for IVF all I ever heard was 'well you are young there's plenty of time' well actually, no there isn't, there's a reason why we have to go for IVF at such a young age so why/how is there plenty of time?! If you haven't noticed, it really gets my back up! Haha. 
There is far too many of us on here (great that it is) to do personals, but I've read each and everyone's post and really hope you are all doing ok and managing best you can and good luck to you all.

I started stimming 6 days ago and went for a scan yesterday, Uterus is about 7mm (which I think is good) but my ovaries aren't doing much, there's some tiny follicles but nothing exciting, which i really felt deflated about given I'd stayed so positive...so I've had to increase the dose of my injections and to go back Saturday for another scan..really really hope my ovaries have responded. Anybody else had this but then their ovaries have responded fine after a few more days and an increase in dose? Also, is there anything I can do to help my ovaries ( I know that sounds daft but looking to try anything that will make this work) Ive been drinking pineapple juice, more water, had more protein etc but not sure why, its just tips/advice I've read from this forum...any help or advice would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Alana - thank you very much   xx

Stacey - I had the same as you! If you go back to all my posts between November 16th & November 28th my ovaries were playing silly bugger too! I was on menopur 150iu low dose bcos of my pcos, then after about 8 or 9 days of the lower dose it had to be upped to 225iu per day, I had a scan every 2 days to check growth & 1 day the nurse even said my cycle could get abandoned. 

I drank loads of milk, ate lots of eggs & chicken & anything protein related, & hot water bottle on my stomach for at least an hour a time 3 times a day. All of that & an increased dose sorted my ovaries out & I did good on collection thankfully.

If you do go back & read my posts you'll see what an absolute flap I was in, my posts contain all my follicle measurements etc.. I can remember at each scan asking & writing it all down & writing it on here for advice.

Hth xx


----------



## Jdean11

Hi Stacey87. I had the exact same thing. Was on the 1st lot of injections for 2 1/2 weeks and then started on the Stims (2 injections a day). I had an ultra sound at 5 days past starting them and they saw nothing, my ovaries didn't wake up   they doubled my dosage and in the end had 15 eggs retrieved. I no exactly how you are feeling. At that point my clinic signed me off work( they are fantastic!!!) as I am a PE teacher and a head of year ( very stressful) and did have a mini melt down. You will be fine.  I think the 1 st ivf cycle is def the hardest because no1 knows how you will respond to the drugs.

I didn't do anything different except rest. Fingers crossed those ovaries wake up!!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey - I've blown you some bubbles for luck   x


----------



## bambibaby12

Ivf mamma- gotta say I was shocked when u told me ur age, I honestly thought you must have been at least 35+, (pls take that as a compliment). Sounds like you have ur feet firmly on the ground & it makes me so sad that ppl like u dont get the help they deserve.  
I've just made a rare appearance on ******** & immediately faced with a friend, same age as me, whom now has 5 kids & is moaning cos the council won't give her a 5 bed house  
I really hope u win your appeal as I'm sure everyone here will agree, I and every other taxpayer would rather pay 10 goes for ppl in your situation than for a loaf of bread for some of these "the world owes me a living dossers".... Harsh I know but it really gets me sometimes!!
Hope I get to cycle with you Hun, some of your strength may then rub off on me    


STILL no AF for me... Why is she torturing me like this??


----------



## empedia

Morning everyone, hope you're all doing well. It's good to hear other people have anxious days and meltdowns - I was all ready to stop this bloomin' rollercoaster yesterday but then I'm glad I said what my particular worries were and people very kindly reassured me. 

I tried injecting in my thigh today after 4 times tummy and it was FINE - didn't hurt AT ALL and didn't itch like crazy afterwards. What a relief!

I also did a little gym trip and worked out what I can do comfortably with my bloated middle (sitting up exercise bike not recumbent, gently, and walking on the treadmill so gently I was able to read!!! plus some arm weights standing up not sitting on a ball as I usually do) and felt a heck of a lot better for it (note: I'm a very regular gym-goer so was going a  bit mad with no exercise). 

Today for me it's work this morning, then a walk with a good friend this afternoon - no ivf chat (right, that's going to happen). DP is back to work on Monday so I'll get all the pampering I can ... 

Have a good calm day, everyone!


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello All,

It's so interesting to read everyone's experiences, it's amazing how common IVF and having fertility difficulties is! I did my first injection last night after successful down-reg (although they had to do a blood test to check, was amazed when they said I was ready!). As I sat at the kitchen table last night with the injection package finally out of the fridge I started to wonder if I could actually inject, I've never been worried about needles but started to give myself the fear. As my husband read through all the instructions I did all the various prep bits and bobs, I knew that eventually the instruction would be to inject. Well, I decided to shut off the negative voice in my head (which will come in handy in the weeks to come) and just got on with it and was surprised to find it was all fine, my only mistake was not waiting until the whole shot was empty so ended up having to do it twice! Strangely now I can't wait for tonight as I suppose every injection is another step closer. 

For anyone who is feeling stressed I can really recommend reflexology and acupuncture (yet more needles!). I have had both tubes removed and have a low egg count but after either reflexology or acupuncture every two weeks my Dr was amazed to see how many eggs I'd produced, she said it was the same amount as someone with normal (sorry to use that word) ovaries! It also helps relax and de-stress and has helped my keep my head on when all has felt lost.

Positive thoughts and best of luck/science to you!

J x


----------



## Hoping L

So guys.......clinic called today. The 5 embryos grew nicely and as expected yesterday and overnight, have booked us in for transfer 11.30am Monday! That will be day 5......I said about day 3 tomorrow, she said they will check and if still growing well then they will go to day 5. I said about 2 going back in,we are only having 1 shot at this.....she said if tomorrow they arent looking strong then they will call us in and put 2 but if they go to blastocyst then 1 would probably go back but they will discuss the embryos on Monday with us etc and they will advise us and we can either take their afvice or go with our thoughts!!

So hard, feel like they are saying this is what we are doing and thats that!! So scared as she said they dont expect all 5 to make blastocyst, they usually dont  

We are obviously soooo happy   they are still growing strong but just dont want to risk by day 5, I guess they know what they are doing x


----------



## TippyToes

Hi all! Im on day 3 of injections and have scan week today. I'm so excited about the whole thing, though I'm petrified at same time if it doesn't work. I'm 40 end of Jan, so only get 1 shot at this. I had adhesions on both tubes since age 16, when my gp at time mis diagnosed appendicitis, which subsquently burst.....  Pain for many yrs and had both tubes removed in may 2012. So many emotions going on, on top of side affects from injections and sniffing


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi Lisa - a lot of ladies go through ivf tubeless, me included,  I think when there is a problem with your tubes the best thing to do is to get rid. Good luck with your ivf x


----------



## vintage_girl

Hurrah! AF arrived today, that's one step closer now. Hope to start Gonal F on Thursday.

Good news Hoping, such a hard decision to make though. Maybe just wait & see on the day as to how strong your embies are. If you get 1/2 transferred tomorrow will they still take the rest to blast before freezing? My thinking is they will so they have a better chance for FET

Any news Emj? How did ET go?


----------



## EmJ82

Hi all, ET went well one top grade 2 day embryo back on board, 2 frozen with possibility of a 3rd got to call them tomorrow. 

Just at home chilling out now.


----------



## Hoping L

Hooray vintage girl.....good luck with stimming.

I guess the wait is just killing me today and yes nature has to take its course, fingers crossed for good result tomorrow or monday x

Well done Emj82.....hope you are feeling ok.....fingers crossed!!!   I had call today, day 2 the 5 are growing as expected so will be checked tomorrow for day 3 but they are planning day 5 transfer which is Monday 11am. This wait is killing me now I have to say, feel quite sick!! Nuture that little one now


----------



## EmJ82

Thanks hoping l, I feel good at the min. Just going to be a long to week wait. Hope your little ones keep growing for you


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks and so do we   All this waiting has got to me today but lots of         

Put your feet up now and relax.....be thinking of you xx


----------



## bambibaby12

awwwh well done EmJ82... how are you feeling?

You've done it.... PUPO!! Whens your OTD? xxx


----------



## EmJ82

Thanks bambibaby12,

Feeling ok, nervous, worried , excited, just trying to relax now. 

My OTD is the 20th jan.


----------



## bambibaby12

I can well imagine... its so exciting. Bet you cant believe you are finally at this stage! Get your feet up and relax hun!!

Ive blown you some bubbles for luck... roll on 20th xxx


----------



## stacey87

Thanks ivfmama and jdean11 taken your advice on board, feel a little more positive in that the same happened with you both but you still ended up with a good amount of eggs! feeling really bloated and so tired at min, I'm guessing this is only normal. I had some twinges in my left ovary on wednesday but nothing from either since, so in my head i feel nothings happening at all, hoping this isnt the case and need to stop looking out for any slight twinge, ache, pain etc! Also started Dalacin last night, anybody else using this? I must say, I'm not liking it at all! Return to the clinic tomorrow for another scan, given my ovaries a talking to so fingers crossed they are playing the game! 

Well done Emj82! Will keep fingers and toes crossed for you!

Hoping L good luck to you also 

.    .  .


----------



## TippyToes

thanks ivfmamma. Im new to all this and though my partner is supportive, i kind of feel quite alone.


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Hi Ladies,

I posted a few times at the beginning of this thread - but have had a bit of a rough ride and decided not to post on it for a while (so you didn't all think I was a right whingebag!) I have been following it all though to keep up to date with how you have all been getting on. 

Had a bit of a nightmare with the DR, been doing it for 6 weeks, everything nearly got cancelled at one point - however finally got the go ahead (Hip hip hooray!) to start stimming today. I don't think I've ever been so excited about giving myself an injection before!

I'm so pleased to be getting to this next stage of the treatment, it really is a roller coaster ride! Next scan a week today!

Hoping and Emj - well done you guys  will be keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you both.

Ivfmamma - I'm amazed after all you've been through you're still on here helping us all through it. Bless you x 

I really hope everyone else is getting on OK.

E xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey - dalacin is disgusting!!   the whole wet feeling down below made me not able to get to sleep. x


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi ladies haven't posted on here for a while this thread is moving very fast hard to keep up. Hope you are all well? Haven't had chance to read everyone's posts. I went for my day 7 stims scan today I've got 28 follies some 10mm some smaller ones go back again Sunday for another scan. Does anyone know if this is a good result at this stage? Nurse said its going well but I can't make my mind up. Im such a worry bag lol 
Wishing all you ladies luck with your treatment what ever stage you are at x


----------



## Hoping L

Sounds fine tinkerbell......good luck for your next scan!! x

Well done wecandoit......stimming time!!! Good luck and hope all goes well for you, sending you lots of luck  

Thanks Stacey, good luck with scan


----------



## stacey87

Been for scan this am, there are some follicles, a few at 11mm rest are 10 mm and below,do they have to be at least 15mm before they do egg collection?? So got to go back on Monday for another scan, bit sad that things are moving very slow but better to be slow than not at all hey? And I'm happy that my follicles have done this much in 3 days to say there wasn't much at all 3 days ago....fingers crossed mondays scan might show they have gotten bigger and can book egg collection! x


----------



## mercers

Hi Stacey

Well done on your scan today hope everything goes ok for Monday, Ive also got my first scan on Monday - started taking GonalF last night. So hopefully mine are growing, be interesting to see what the sizes are compared to how yours went. Do you have an egg collection date booked? We aiming for the 16th for mine, but I understand that all depends on the sizes etc....is quite exciting in one aspect but also worrying. Im trying to stay positive, as its all new and maybe this first session will just be a learning curve.

This is my first post and I wasn't too sure if you write anything or not...would like to have a buddy if poss.
35yrs
From Sussex
First IVF
Blocked and removed fallopian tubes after numerous Lapo+dye tests
Currently been taking buserelin for one week, started GonalF last night
Am having a course of acupuncture as heard this can help with fertility treatment, and it did help me sleep afterwards. As suffering with hot flushes and sleeping problems.

Anyway, thats me.... 

newbie

xx



stacey87 said:


> Been for scan this am, there are some follicles, a few at 11mm rest are 10 mm and below,do they have to be at least 15mm before they do egg collection?? So got to go back on Monday for another scan, bit sad that things are moving very slow but better to be slow than not at all hey? And I'm happy that my follicles have done this much in 3 days to say there wasn't much at all 3 days ago....fingers crossed mondays scan might show they have gotten bigger and can book egg collection! x


----------



## empedia

Welcome [Mercers] and ah yes, the sleeping problems - Thirsty - wee - thirsty - wee all blinking night! I have had one hot flush and one thing which was probably a night sweat, went all hot but didn't sweat as such! You must be on short protocol if you've only got a week of Buseralin? I have 18 days of it before my first scan for my womb lining then the stimming drugs.

Good luck!

Liz


----------



## stacey87

Hi mercers and welcome. This is my first time IVF also. I'm currently on Day 9 stimming, we originally estimated egg collection would about the 7 th (monday) but because I'm responding really slowly it's more likely going to be Thursday/Friday instead, will definitely be interesting to see what your follicles are doing when you go for your scan on Monday! Everything's gone straight forward for us upto now, just hoping its going to continue that way and it's just going slower than anticipated, can cope with that though than nothing happening at all. Will be nice to have a cycle buddy, if my eggs are collected around the 11th you won't be too far behind hopefully. 
I've heard acupuncture is good aswell, wasn't sure if I'd left it too late for mine, so been looking into reiki instead,  that's suppose to be good also.
Good luck for your journey, any questions or advice needed, this is definitely the place to be, the girls are great x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey follicles grow 1-2mm a day, I was supposed to have my egg collection on Monday 26th November instead I was postponed to Friday 30th November as follies were being dopey & growing slow.

I swear to you they will grow, on one scan they were 11 / 12mm next time I went back they were 14 / 15 / 16mm they just have a sudden growth spurt! 

Do you know what on day 9 of stims for me mine were 10mm biggest I think was 11mm, by day 12 I was ready to trigger, I bet by Monday you'll be a day or 2 away from triggering 

xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi I am new to this. I have previously had 4 children but due to remarriage we are now going for IVF as my tubes are clipped and I am 44.  I am due to start the injections on 16th January. Excited but nervous about any side affects.  We live in Germany and have a top fertility clinic so hoping for good result. Everything crossed.  Good luck to those starting now xx


----------



## Paris1

Hi ivfmamma
I'm new to this site I'm waiting to start my second cycle soon may I ask how many cycles you have had x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi Paris, I've had 1 round at ivf & hopefully i will be going for round 2 march / April, just have to give my body a rest after missed miscarraige, clinics orders xx


----------



## Paris1

our ivf failed at the implantation stage a year ago we are hopefully starting our second cycle in the next couple of months I have started to go acupuncture as I have heard so much about it x


----------



## Ivfmamma

My friend Donna had 3 failed ivf cycles & I give her my reflexology ladies number. She then had a successful 4th cycle & had twin boys after 3 goes at reflexology while cycling so I do take some credit for that  

I've just tracked a zita west affiliate down in Lincoln for accupuncture, it's an hour each way on the train but I'm desperate so I'm going to go once a fortnight to see him, we have to pin our every hope eh? x


----------



## Paris1

defo im willing to try anything I'm doing acupuncture and yoga with the same person I started today it was really good she was really supportive I also do 10 mins of relaxation a day x


----------



## stacey87

Oooooooh ivfmamma, this has given me more hope and made me feel more positive, thanks for that. 

Hello to the newbies and good luck


----------



## EmJ82

Hi all sorry for no personals, hope your all doing well.

Hubby just made a nice curry for tea and done the cleaning up after   

Could get used to this being weighted on while I relax and enjoy being pupo. X


----------



## Hoping L

Welcome all new guys   

I had day 3 call from clinic this morning.....our 5 little day 3 embryos are continuing to grow and are all fine......I`m less stressed today than yesterday. Out of our hands now really, so glad they are doing good today though we are   We are defo booked in for transfer on Monday, day 5!! 

Hope everyone is well........xx


----------



## EmJ82

That's good news hoping. May they continue to grow and do well till Monday x


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks emj82, hope you are feeling fine


----------



## empedia

*EMJ82* have to say DP has been fab this week, really looking after me. He's back to work on Monday but has instructed some of our friends to keep an eye on me. Bless. He does normally cook at weekends but I've seen a whole new side of him after 11 years together!!

AFM chest is exploding, tummy hurts, not been this eager for AF since I was a student worrying about getting caught out!! Do they say the DR AF comes later than your normal one??

Liz


----------



## EmJ82

*empedia* DH is normally good aswell, can't really moan about him to much.

*hoping l* I'm feeling good thanks. Just trying to keep busy.


----------



## Paris1

hey ladies
how are you finding your first cycles x


----------



## sammyjoe

Hi Paris, excited, nervous, scared! Start stimming Wednesday, looking forward to that, but I'd be lieing if i said I wasn't scared!


----------



## Paris1

Im waiting for my second cycle stay strong  it's hard I know but just keep focused x


----------



## Norma12

Hi everyone, hope its ok to join in. Been down regging on buserelin since 20th Dec, baseline scan Monday. 1st week of it felt fine, apart from hot sweats at night & lighter sleep. But this week had stinking headaches, that just don't go. Is this normal ?


----------



## empedia

Hi *ClaireB12* I have seen some ladies reporting vile headaches. Was kind of hoping you got them or not, so it's handy to know you got them in the 2nd week as you are 11 days ahead of me! Has your AF come yet?

Good luck with your first scan!

Liz


----------



## vintage_girl

Empedia- mine came 6 days late and with a vengeance. Like someone else mentioned, a lot heavier than normal.

To my cycle buddies- not long now till baseline, let's hope we are all nicely shut down & ready to start stimms. How you doing Charlotte?

Hoping & Emj- glad everything is going well & you are being looked after

Gotta love my DH too, he's my rock & so incredibly supportive. & honestly, he listens to a load of crap from me lol. Just now he's getting daily updates on my AF... Gross

Hi everyone else, there's so many now it's hard to keep up xx


----------



## empedia

Thanks *Vintagegirl* mine have always seemed pretty bad anyway, so dreading this rather!! Surely there's only a certain degree of horrendousness it can have, there's only so much ... oh, it's just gross, I won't go on! At least I'm warned and have stocked up on the heavy artillery, so glad I work from home!

Liz


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl - hi I'm doing ok AF was a long longer & heavier than normal but stoped & started constantly, I have had no idea whether I am coming or going! Sorry for TMI! How are you doing? My baseline is on Monday & my lovely mother in law is taking me as I don't drive & DH is working.

EmJ & Hoping L I hope that you are coping well & that the 2ww isn't too bad for you! 

We went to put a deposit down tonight on a miniture bichon frisée dog, the mother was so cute but as puppies are not born yet we won't have it home until first week of June but it is something to take my mind off the ivf/ icsi journey when its driving me crazy, I spent about an hour & a half with the dogs & they were really well looked after & all the papers & kennel club papers seemed to be in order.

Ivf mamma its so good to see you on here helping others when you have had such a tough time yourself, you are an inspiration to us all! 

Welcome newbies & good luck to everyone where ever you are on your own personal journeys x


----------



## Norma12

Empedia- my AF came 2 days later than normal. Was heavy, but not as heavy as the month before as I had a scratch done then. Its all finished now, so hoping that i'm ok at scan tomorrow x


----------



## vintage_girl

Charlotte- a puppy! So jealous. And gosh, baseline tomorrow! At this end of it it really has gone quickly. Hope you get to start stimming tomorrow.

Good luck for tomorrow too ClaireB12 & welcome

Is it ok to still have AF at baseline? Don't see mine letting up before Thursday


----------



## empedia

*ClaireB12* Thank you SO MUCH! I'm thinking there must be degrees of "bad" before you are actually severely unwell ... trouble is we never normally compare them, so you have no idea what "bad" is - like when they ask you about your cycle at the beginning!

*Vintage_Girl* Is the Baseline Scan the first one where they check your womb lining is thin enough before deciding when to start stimming? If so, our clinic have told us all multiple times that "It doesn't matter if you're still bleeding" and "don't worry, we've seen it all before", so I guess it's OK. And they have seen it all before.

Hope that helps.

AFM: panic in the night about pessaries; I did allow DP until this morning to go and open the box and actually look, and he reported they are smaller than we both imagined. PHEW! I did sleep a bit better, though - I had a cup of (real) tea and a cup of peppermint tea before bed and didn't wake up in the night so parched.

Liz


----------



## Norma12

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Empedia- I guess you only have yourself to compare with. But the month before I had 3 days of everytime I stood up I had to go to the loo & change. Bit embarrassing when your on hols at the in-laws! A few biggish clots aswell. But i only had 1 day of that this month. Periods normally nothing like that. But that was because the scratch disrupts the lining so much. 

Dont worry about still having period at baseline, they said thats normal, in fact I was worried if mine had finished too early!!!


----------



## Charlotte022

Liz I know how you feel about the tea! I'm banned off my favourite welsh tea as it contains more caffeine than 4 cans of diet coke, although right now I would settle for a diet coke, but I don't mind giving it up if its all going to be worth it in the end!

Vintage girl my clinic said they would do baseline even if I was still on AF but would also take a blood test if they couldn't determine if down reg had happened, so I wouldn't worry to much they must be used to it by now. When is your baseline booked for? 
I can't wait to see the little fur baby, my husband loves Toby carvery's so he's adamant we are going to call the dog Toby! We both do shift work which means that our house is only ever empty for 3 hours at the most so it won't be spending too much time by itself.

ClaireB12 good luck for your scan & I hope we can start stimms, my scan isn't until 5-30pm x


----------



## Norma12

Charlotte022- good luck with your scan too. Mines at 8.15am. Weirdly after my last update, feels like periods coming again, some spotting. It finished on Thursday with light spotting. Confused!


----------



## Hoping L

Good luck with everyones scans tomorrow.......!!!!   

Empedia, I am doing twice a day pesseries now. Wasn`t up for it at all to begin with but had to man up and do it!! Now after a few days they are fine (can be a bit messy on times) so sorry for the extra info but we all go through with it hey!!

AFM.....I want today to be over with and tomorrow day 5 to be here!!!! We just hope and pray that our 5 little embryos are doing well and are waiting patiently for us to get there tomorrow xx

Any advice guys, still have nerves?? xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hoping - I'm with you on the nerves love, I'm going in for ultrasound at 11.30am tomorrow to confirm my miscarraige & find out what happens next. Feel so sick & shakey about it all, I was given a 5% chance of viability so husband keeps saying we will have a little miracle tomorrow but I know we won't, it's so hard & he isn't accepting what's happened which makes things worse  I know miracles do happen & ill never moan about anything again in my life if somehow things are ok, but when all your life bad things have happened its too hard to be positive. 

I'm sure your 5 embryos have made it, I was told first 2 days of cell division is driven by the egg, from then on its the energy from the sperm, my husband was quite unhealthy before our ivf so I always think maybe 9 of my eggs arrested because he was a bit unhealthy, but no point driving myself mad over it & suppose I'm just looking for excuses. 

I think with ivf, what will be will be. I won't say don't stress about it as if I did I should take my own advice.

Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Jdean11

I'm back at the hospital tomorrow for another blood test but I'm not holding out much hope. Did a clear blue conception test today and its still only saying 1-2   I did one last tues and it said the same. To get to 2-3 your hcg levels should be over 200 which means mine haven't risen. Gutted. Like ivf mamma says- what will be will be but I hope non of you have to go through this. 

Good luck to you all for tomorrow especially ivf mamma.


----------



## empedia

*HopingL* thanks SO MUCH for the report from the pessary front! They are not as big as I feared, at least! And best of luck for tomorrow.

*ivfmamma* so sorry you have to go through this, there were 2 ladies on my over 40s thread convinced all was lost and it wasn't ... I think it must be harder for the boys to be practical about all this as they probably feel bad it's us going through all the stuff. I keep saying I know it won't work this time round, it's just a test run, cos in my mind it's easier to cope that way, but he's all "yes, it will work" ...

Take care everyone! I'm off to the cafe for a cup of caffeine in a minute (just one!).

Liz


----------



## Hoping L

Ivfmamma   such a sad and difficult time for you guys. I can`t begin to imagine what you are feeling right now and yes with your husband wishing as I`m sure they all do its so tough for you. Miracles do happen but I know you won`t be thinking like that now. But hold onto the fact that it may happen for you guys as god knows you deserve it to be all ok       

Who knows whats has happened today, we hope to god all 5 have made it but if not that lucky then some at least!!!     

I`m in for transfer at 11.30am so I will for sure be thinking of you hun........what will be you are so right, I have got my head thinking like that too now. Any advice for after transfer? Please just say if you do not feel like saying etc today, I totally understand. 

Hugs to you   

Thanks empedia, fingers crossed. No probs for report, all helps hey x


----------



## EmJ82

Hoping L,  I see your doing pesserys twice a day. Mine is only one. Dose it depend on each individual? 

Fingers crossed they keeled growing over night for you x

Ivf mamma, thinking of you and sending you hugs x


----------



## Hoping L

Ummm emj82 I have no idea!!?? I am doing one in morning then 12 hrs later the second one. Progesterone yes? They are cyclogest ones 400mg.

I do hope they are growing today as they should, just keeping everything crossed for good news. Is transfer ok? Did DH go in with you, clinic said mine could to see it xx


----------



## EmJ82

Yeah that's what I've got, but just checked and it defiantly says once a day.

Transfer is quick easy and painless and yes DH came in with me.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hoping - transfer is a very special thing.

A little uncomfortable (mainly from full bladder! & having nurse push on stomach with a scanner whilst dr is putting catheter in) not painful though, your just thinking hurry up I need a wee!

For me when everything was in place, they called the embryologist & a little hatch window opened & what I can only describe as a spaceship appears (incubator but looks like its just landed from outer space) & your little bean is inside. They opened it up & it looked like steam was coming out of it, was quite funny actually, plus makes you feel weird like actually my baby is in there.

You see the embryo (little dot) on the screen, then in it goes, it's amazing x


----------



## Bearbones1

Hi all,

Can I join please?  I started stimms last weds and have first follie scan on weds this week.  EC booked for 16th but who knows if that will happen.  I'm really struggling emotionally this cycle  

Hoping good luck for tomorrow xx

IVF mama. You're so strong, hope tomorrow is ok  

Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## Hoping L

Welcome bearbones  

WOW...........Ivfmamma sound amazing     So special too as you stated. I hope they give me lots of advice for afterwards, what to do and not to do etc x

Emj82....I`m not sure about why you have 1 a day, I have 2, must be a reason or different clinics, what did others have? x


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma and jdean11- I have blown you some bubbles for good luck. Will be thinking about you tomorrow x


----------



## TippyToes

ivfmama, will be thinking of you both tomorrow


----------



## penguin16

Hi all, I'm currently on day 4 of daily injections. I'm feeling a bit weird- feel all sore and achey all over and in my joints. I feel so lethargic and can't be bothered doing anything which is not me. Is this normal?? What symptoms did you all have. 
Many thanks
Penguin xx


----------



## empedia

*Jdean* caring thoughts to you too x.

Welcome new people. This is my first cycle, started on the 31st Dec, and this is the first day I have been reasonably emotionally stable ALL DAY LONG (still time for a meltdown though). I have been to the gym and had a coffee with a friend, the usual Sunday routine, and I think that's helped ...

Happy evening and quiet night to all.

Liz


----------



## mamasmurf13

Hi all

I am doing the antagonist protocol, am on day 4 and don't really feel any different, although may have had some hot flushes  it is nice to feel warm for a change 

I don't find the injections as bad as I thought I would but am dreading the pessaries..... I asked the nurse at the clinic if I could do them rectally but she said NO  

Wishing everyone positive thoughts    and lots of  

xx


----------



## TippyToes

I'm on day 5 of stim injections. I'm feeling very tired too. Can't wait til scan on friday, just hope all is going well inside me!


----------



## Jdean11

Thank you for your thoughts. Dreading tomorrow


----------



## vintage_girl

Thinking of you today ivfmamma & Jdean xx

& good luck to baseliners


----------



## babybiggles73

Thinking of you today ivfmamma & Jdean


----------



## mercers

Hi all

This is my first time in posting, im currently on my second week of injections. Am doing long protocol ivf, started with Buserelin and now adding GonalF. 

Side effects ive experianced are hot flushes! Mainly at night time, and sleeping problems....not a great combo to have, but funnily enough ive not felt tired - first week back at work thou, so that might have an effect on things. 

Ive got my first scan/blood test on Wednesday to see how things are working, am trying not to worry and just hope that the injections are doing what they are suppose to....

Is anyone based in Sussex, using the Agora Clinic?
xx


----------



## cazbo

Hi everyone, Ive not posted for a while but have been on bcp for around a month and when I went for my deregulation appt they informed me I would be going on the short protocol (which Im actually pleased about).  Stop my bcp on saturday and then start my stimming injections when period starts.  Im sure Ill keep popping in to check how everyone is doing but just wanted to say good luck to everyone.


----------



## Hoping L

Hey everyone.....hope all cycles are going well. I had aching joints, tiredness, hot flushes at night etc and tender tummy on times.....all normal, oh the joys   

Welcome newbies   

Wish me luck......got 11.30am appt today for ET!!!!! So nervous guys............hope our 5 little embies are doing well as they were on day 3 xxxx


----------



## mercers

Hoping L - Good luck for your appt today!!!!!!  

    they have grown nicely


----------



## empedia

*Penguin* Yup, aching, knackered, miserable, spotty. It either goes off a bit or you get used - I am on Day 8 now. What I do is get up at 6 (which is my usual time), inject, then sit in bed reading while the ITCHING goes away and then go back to sleep for an hour. A good bit of sleep them!

*Mamasmurf* I am terrified of those too but everyone's saying they are OK and if you get someone to have a look at them for you they are not the size of a giant massive horse pill but smaller than you think. Also where we are told to put them is probably more comfortable and accommodating than one's behind - I could NOT cope with that, can just about cope with the idea of the other. Good luck!

Everyone having something, whether it's a scan, a check, a collection or a transfer, good luck today!

AFM a bit stressed about waiting waiting waiting, no AF yet (argh!) but have contacted my old hypnotherapist to book a session which should help.

Liz


----------



## avmac

Thinking of you today ivfmamma & Jdean xx

Good luck Hoping L! Lots of positive thoughts to you xx


----------



## vintage_girl

GOOD LUCK Hoping!! 

bbl


----------



## Jdean11

Sadly for me this cycle is over. Hcg came back at 21. Thank you for your kinds words and support and I will be praying you all get your BFPs. Blowing you all lots of bubbles.


----------



## empedia

*Jdean* So sorry to hear your news - sending lots of thoughts your way. Take care of yourself and take advantage of any counselling etc. your clinic offers x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Jdean -   ive got no words to say as I currently know how you feel. xx

Ladies - my scan today showed gestational sac too small, yolk sac too big, fetal pole too small, there was a heartbeat today (me & husband see it flickering away) very slow & definitely slower than it should have been, I've been told today that i should expect the heartbeat to give up anytime. So I'm currently sat at home on the couch wondering if my poor baby's heart is still going or not (absolute shocking that you should have to think this!!!) I tell you something I'm going to see that little flicker every time I close my eyes for the rest of my life 

I'm measuring 9 days behind too so I can't be normal & have 1 thing wrong, I've got a full book of abnormalities so were do I go from here? I'm scared of it happening again, I've lost 3 baby's now. Don't honestly think I could hack a 4th x


----------



## Hoping L

Hey everyone..................so we have 1 little gorgeous 4AA grade embryo all snug inside me now       

Out of the 5.......one stood out as the 4AA, consultant and embryologist said it it understandable terms was v.v.v.good!!! Is she right guys? I`m going to have a research now. There are 3AA embryos then which they are letting continue to grow until tomorrow to see if we can get a frostie......keeping everything crossed, not sure of the chances?!? 

Transfer was fine, exciting and nerving too. We saw the little one on the screen   So when we left I was starving so had some lunch, very chilled and home now on sofa. 

Thanks everyone for good luck wishes, means so so much. We have an OTD of 17/01/13 xx


----------



## Hoping L

IVFMamma, thanks so much the the message   I can`t say how reading your post just choked me completely.......I am so so sorry for your loss           

I have no real words to say as nothing will ease your pain right now........I do hope it will ease in time. Stay strong hun, anyone can say do it again but as you said the loss of 3 is huge and heartwrenching. Sending you such big hugs, hold your little one close xx


----------



## empedia

*ivfmamma* my goodness that sounds absolutely heartbreaking and so brutal - were they kind to you when they told you this? I hope they were. Oh gosh, I can't think of anything to say so just sending caring thoughts your way.

Liz


----------



## Bearbones1

Jdean sorry to hear ur news  

Ivfmamma, omg u poor thing, I wish I could say something to make it all better.  You really deserve some luck, be kind to yourself and take time to grieve.  Xxx


Hoping L.... Glad today was a success, great news, congrats on being pupo. Xx


----------



## Hoping L

So sorry jdean, big hugs     

Thanks bearbones.........pupo......doesn`t seem real yet!!!!


----------



## WeCanDoIt!

Blimy, what a happy / sad board today.

Firstly Hoping - congrats! Brilliant news!

jdean & ivfmamma - my heart goes out to you. Life can be so cruel sometimes. Take some time, be kind to yourselves, remember you did absolutely everything that you could possible do. Thinking of you both xxx

Ellie


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thanks ladies   ill be fine, tough as old boots me.

It's life (yes a very horrible one) but there's nothing I can do to change it, I either sit here sad feeling sorry for myself achieving absoloutley nothing, or get back with the game & plan round 2! The latter is what I'm doing! 

I've been down a similar road twice before with my 2 ectopics, expect for this time with my miscarraige I got a bit further down the road, but next time I intend on going the full distance right to the very end of the road with an actual live healthy little baby in tow! 

I'll have to die before I give in. Quit & you get no were.

Hoping - lovely, good luck x 

Everyone else - hope your well x


----------



## stacey87

Jdean11 so sorry to hear your news, thinking about you. 

Ivfmamma, sorry to hear your awful news too, what a thing to have to go through, life is just bloomin so unfair, Your such a strong person and so inspiring, really really hope it happens for you one day.  

Hoping L well done!

Well I went for my day 11 scan today, I have 45 follicles altogether, biggest is about 13.5mm and there's some free fluid. Nurse had to consult the doctor and then she rang me this aft, I have to stay at the same dose of menopur and go back Wednesday, but she said there's a high chance the cycle will get cancelled as it seems I'm heading towards hyper stimulation   can only keep my fingers crossed but it absolutely kills me to think this journey could be over soon before we even get as far as EC and ET


----------



## notgivingup

Stacey 87 - really hope your cycle doesnt get cancelled - that is my biggest fear too (up to now!)  

JDean11 & IVFmamma - absolutley gutted for you - sending you huge hugs  .  take time to look after yourselves.  My motto so far has been 'everything will be ok in the end - if its not ok, its not the end'.  Its got me through some tough times in the past.  i'm sure no words help at the moment but thought i'd throw it in there for future reference.  
xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Stacey 87   sorry to hear your follies are being naughty  . Hope you don't get cancelled. I did but a girl I met got to carry on so everyone is different. What dose are u on?


----------



## stacey87

Hi bearbones I'm on 225, which isn't particularly high. I feel awful wingeing on here when others are going through something so much worse and heartbreaking, but it's hard to not feel like a failure when you only get to this stage and your body won't go further   just hoping and praying things look ok on Wednesday but I think I know the answer. We'll see. What dose was you on?


----------



## Bearbones1

I totally understand. I have my day 7 scan on weds and am already worried it will happen again.  I was only on 150, you just never know how it's going to be. Have they suggested doing bloods next time? Xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Ivfmamma & Jdean my heart goes out to you both. It's just so unfair! It is lovely to hear your positive attitude ivfmamma, I only hope I can be as strong in the same situation.

Great news Hoping L & praying those other embies catch up tomorrow to be frozen.

Oh Stacey, what a pain. I really hope you don't get cancelled. Look after yourself & drink lots of milk x


----------



## empedia

Oh *Stacey* that's really rubbish, can they not "coast" you? I don't know what that is but I heard our lot say they do that if it's too follicly - I assume they cut down the meds so your body coasts for a bit. Is this your first cycle? Sorry, getting confused between everyone! I guess it's not failure as much as too much success. They don't know how your body will react, I suppose. I am expecting to get that if I get any follies at all - I am well-renowned for over-reacting to any drug I get near ...

Good luck, fingers crossed for you!

Liz


----------



## stacey87

Thanks guys.this is my first go, I suppose it's just a hit n miss go this time round but it's so frustrating! They haven't mentioned anything about coasting, just left me on 225 of menopur, 150 didn't seem to do anything at all, but 225 seems to be doing too much. They havent mentioned bloods or anything, but suppose will know more wednesday. I may well just be worrying over nothing, just keeping my fingers crossed. Been drinking milk, water, pineapple juice, eating protein...I guess time will tell. x


----------



## vintage_girl

Whose watching BBC4? There's an IVF program on. I've only just started watching it but looks good


----------



## empedia

We're Sky Plussing the programme - I do want to see it but will get DP to watch first in case it's upsetting at all!! I am a bit freaked out that all my friends will watch it and know what's being done to me!!! 

night night all,I am off to bed with book and big mug of (non caffeinated) tea - trying one big mug rather than a tea and a peppermint tea in DP's constant fight to stop me using all the mugs in the house!


----------



## notgivingup

BBC4 prog called 'baby makers:the fertility clinic' is repeated on wed at 11.20pm if anyone missed it tonight.
x


----------



## Lomosso

Hello!

This is my first time on a chat forum and have no idea how they work, so apologies if I am 'posting' this message in the wrong place.  I am about to start my first cycle of IVF (after period starts and first scan) and am worried about injecting myself and wonder if anyone has any useful tips - do I numb the area / Put the needle in at a 90 or 45 degree area etc? I had a very practical lesson by a nurse but want to know about putting the needle into the skin......


----------



## sammyjoe

We watched the fertility prog on BBC4, what did you think of it? I kinda wish I hadn't watched it. For me I felt it was a bit close to home. Nice clinic though!!!


----------



## sammyjoe

*Lomosso* once you've done the first one hopefully you'll relax a bit about it. No there's no need to numb the area, the needle is small. Aim for the needle to enter your skin at 90 degrees. I think everyone worries about the injecting (me included!) I'm on my 4th cycle and start injecting Wednesday. I prefer to do my in my belly but it's personal choice, some people prefer to inject into their thigh. Wishing you all the luck, but injecting isn't that bad!


----------



## PixieMcG

Ivfmamma I'm so sorry to read your post, I am feeling emotional at all you have been through.  Blowing some bubbles for luck. Cx


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks everyone for well done wishes, means alot guys!!! Too many to thank each one   

Ivfmamma, hope you are ok, silly question I know. You are so strong, you will do it again and I hope that time as you said it goes allllllll theway, you so so deserve it!! As does everyone else, we all do but you do not need anymore bad times, only good ones ahead xx 

Notgivingup.....I missed programme and can`t see it this wednesday on sky on bbc4?? Wanted to just sky plus it I think and watch when I feel strong too. 

Lomosso....welcome   I used to inject in tummy too and it does get easier, you will be an expert after a few. Good luck x

Stacey.....I do really hope all is not lost yet, have some hope and fingers crossed they can do something etc.....be thinking of you x

AFM.......So transfer yesterday, waiting for call from clinic to see if any of the ones have grown more and can be frozen. We do hope so!! I am finding it tough not doing much, such a busy bee everyday. Our 6 yr old son has gone back to school today, DH is in work so sofa day for me. Any advice for now guys, sorry if I have asked this all ready x


----------



## EmJ82

Hi hoping L, congrats on being pupo and anyone else who had transfer yesterday. Sending you  
And sticky vibes  


Hope everyone is ok. 

I missed the programme to but will sky+ on wed.


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks emj82, hope you are doing well x

I can`t find the programme on sky bbc4 on wed?? Would have sky + it too!


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

I've stayed off here for a while - I've been trying to enjoy the festivities before having to think about what's coming next.

I've just had a little catch up read of the last few posts, and I have to say IVFMamma that you brought tears to my eyes. I remember when I lost our baby, I was completely and utterly heartbroken. Nothing could make me feel better or make the feelings go away. I admire your strength and I really really hope that you get the positive outcome that you deserve.

AFM - I'm just waiting on AF arriving. My drugs are already here and so it's the baseline scan then off we go. I think I have about another week to wait. 

Lomosso - throughout IUI I had to inject myself, 5 months worth in all. The first one and the actual thought of the injections were far worse than actually doing it. Once I'd broken down the mental barrier of injecting myself it was a doddle. Can't say it's nice but it really doesn't hurt!

HopingL - The program is reapeated on BBcHD at 11.20 - although I don't have HD so I won't be watching it. I'm hoping that it may be repeated on a non HD station soon.

    for us all!


----------



## Hoping L

Aww thanks....I don`t have HD either, shame x


----------



## empedia

*Lomosso* Once you are over that first hurdle of looking at your hand about to inject your tummy or thigh, and have just got on with it, it's fine. And I am a right old wuss. I have been doing tum and thighs, thighs are easiest if you pinch across the leg rather than up and down it. Have discovered one of mine has more fat than the other, though!

And don't rush it - slide don't jab, push the plunger down slowly, slide out, don't worry if there's a bead of blood (I have had that on about 3/8 of mine so far) or a bead of the drugs (about half of mine) on the surface afterwards.

It becomes second nature - I am now out of bed, washed hands, everything prepared and laid out, injection done, pill I need to take taken and back in bed in 8 minutes now!

Good luck!

Liz


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies If you click on my name & see my most recent posts & read what's happened today. I've wrote it on another thread I started.

Really Sorry I haven't got time to write it out again, it's very long & I'm at work (get told off for using my phone whilst at work) 

Gives you a little update! x


----------



## Hoping L

Ivfmamma............oh goodness me!!!!! Talk about mixed messages............! Ok well alot to take in for you guys but have to go with it I guess and just hope and pray that the little one is a fighter and I am sure they are so take each day as it comes. 

Not sure what to say hun, I have to say! You must be in a bit of a mess but.............there is a little heartbeat so hold on to that fact and wait for scan next week. Can`t believe you had to demand one, are they having a laugh x

Wishing you all the luck in the world x x


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry for lack of personals I'm on my phone, went for baseline yesterday & they said that my linking was just a little bit too thick do I'm on some pills now & keeping on the injections for down regulation for another week, I have informed work that I will be off for another week which isn't a problem as I'm a shareholder they can't sack me so I'm going to just relax now although I have had work posted to me which I can just do on my pc when I get 5 minutes, hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Hoping L

Good luck charlotte x

AFM...............Clinic just called, sadly no frosties  The 3 grade 3AA ones left did grow some more but not enough to freeze. I was a bit gutted so didnt ask too many question-just said thanks. They would have been good enough to transfer if we had not had the good 4AA one we did have (luckily) but not to freeze. Not sure of ins and outs of why?! So.........now we have to even more so look after our little one on board as they are the only one we have!! So it has to work............just has to!!!!


----------



## Norma12

Hoping L- Fingers crossed for you  

AFM- basline went ok yesterday, started stimming tonight, eating lots of protein & drinking lots of water. Hope the headaches ease off now & my cold goes soon


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hoping you only need one   x

Stacey - good luck for scan tomorrow x 

Hope everyone else is ok? x

Jdean - how are you? x 

I'm just holding out now for next tuesday until scan, staying off google & saying lots of prayers, what will be will be & I can't change anything, just hope god is nice for once (well twice as he answered my prayer when I asked for my ivf to work) x


----------



## babybiggles73

Fingers crossed for you ivf mamma. Lets hope you have a fighter and proves everyone wrong x x x


----------



## Lomosso

I have enjoyed reading the posts on this forum, and like the fact that I am not alone in trying so desperately hard to get pregnant.

Thank you so much for your encouragement with injections and helpful hints.  A huge box of drugs arrived at work today, so I am ready to go once the clinic gives me the go ahead.


----------



## Jdean11

Hi ivf mamma. I'm ok ish   it's a very weird feeling. I have read your posts and I am praying you get your results and little been is a fighter!! If its anything like its mum it will be!!  All my fingers and toes are crossed for you and please keep us updated. Didn't want to post on such a happy thread as I know how it feels to read a sad story


----------



## PixieMcG

Ivfmamma I just can't believe the mixed messages you are getting and I can see why you don't want to tell dh, I don't know what I would do if that was me.  I bet next week can't come quick enough, I hope you gets good news you definitely deserve some.  

Lomosso you are definitely not alone, and I have also found you laces a tremendous support.

Claireb good news about your baseline, hope you manage well with the drugs.

Hopingl sorry to hear no frosties, we will pray for your little one too.

Charlotte the next few days will hopefully fly in or you.

Cx


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks guys and yes ivfmamma, we only need one!! Hope you are staying as strong as possible, I hope god is listening too!! Everything crossed for you x

Hope everyone is doing well. Claireb.......the headaches were awful for me too, hated it! But tried to just drink lots and take each day. Hope they ease off x

AFM.....Had a bit of a tearful night, not sure why, just got a bit much. My sister also gave birth to my gorgeous nephew last night...........fab but hard. Feel selfish saying that too!!!!!! Just trying to chill which I am doing and just doing few bits you know, not too much at all but just keep thinking of the little one and hoping its ok. Please tell me feeling like this is normal? Still having odd aches and twinges, clinic said all fine and expected xx


----------



## empedia

*HopingL* hang on in there, bab! I seem to be the only person TTC who isn't that bothered by other babies, but everyone I see all over here and elsewhere is. I feel a bit of a fraud as it's a family I am desperate for and will try to adopt whether we have a biological one or not (I feel v strongly about this as had a vile childhood myself), but that might be how I manage that. But these feelings are completely natural and you mustn't be upset with yourself for them.

AFM the only thing I haven't got (apart from an AF!!!) is the headaches - how odd. Keeping rehydrated though, got a good system going. No AF today but mood a bit better even though injection went a bit wonky today (it's OK, I did a not so good attempt but managed to salvage it before it got important and calmly re-do it - NEVER thought I'd manage that). I'm going outdoors today and everything (lunch with a friend in the local park as it's a nice day ... was a nice day ... )

Hope all are OK and have a good, calm day.


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks empedia, you have such a fab way of thinking hun. Everyone is different you are right, no right or wrong way to feel, act etc. Just hoping as days go on the nerves ease x

Headaches arent nice so glad you havent got them! Not every injection happens perfectly but good saving  
Enjoy your day out x


----------



## empedia

Adding to my previous post as I fear I've misrepresented myself there and you might all think I'm awful or something ... 

I'm completely committed to trying the biological way, and I would love to have our own baby, grown in me if we can. But I've always kind of assumed that won't work, and I have always had it in my mind to adopt anyway, whatever happens, so I have a sibling for bio baby and bring light to someone's life who's already on the planet, or none of my "own" and some kids who need looking after. Having had the background I had (and the years of counselling I've had), that has always been something I've wanted to do. 

But I'm not going into the IVF process lightly; I'm not taking away anyone else's chances (we're self-funded, I spose I have a clinic place, but in a big clinic); and I am in no way at all critical of anyone for whom having their genetic baby, or a part or even full donation baby, or a genetic baby grown in someone else, is what they need to do for themselves and their families. 

Hope that explains things better!


----------



## empedia

Thanks *HopingL*, yours appeared while I was writing mine - glad it came out OK. Yes, very glad of the no headaches, as I work at a screen all day and it would badly affect things.

Oh, I cooked my sweet and sour sauces in the end, maybe the pineapple will help bring on Ms AF!


----------



## Hoping L

Empedia, what you said came across fine to me, I totally understood your point! I now a few couples that have adopted and the kids are amazing, they are perfectly happy families and yes to give kids a fab life who deserve it is an amazing thing to do!! But fingers crossed ivf works for you and then adoption wont have to be an option xx


----------



## empedia

Thanks *HopingL* we will adopt anyway afterwards even if the IVF works - unless we get twins, might have to rethink slightly then, and just foster or something!!


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma- what a roller coaster of a journey you are on! You are in my prayers and wishes and really hope this whole thing turns around for the best, your little bean seems a little fighter already that's for sure. I've read on another thread you are actually at Seacroft.....so am I.

I went for another scan this morn, day 13 now, after being told pretty much this first go will prob be abandoned I was pleasantly shocked this am. Got one follicle at 17mm, some at 16 and some at 15, and because I'm feeling well the nurse thinks we should be fine for egg collection on Saturday    there's still a high chance of hyper stimulation and a high possibility (if we get to this stage) that my embryo(s) will need to be frozen and not transferred until my ovaries have calmed down. This is better news than I thought, just waiting on the nurse to ring back after she has spoken with the consultant, so not raising my hopes too much for now until she's rang back. For now I'm sat waiting for the phone to ring then I'm off to work x


----------



## empedia

*Stacey* that sounds like great news, obviously they are being very careful about looking after you, too, and that has to be good. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey yes I'm at seacroft, what do you think of them?

Egg collection there is quick, I went in at 10.15am was in recovery by 10.50am, they sedate you too, I'd never had that so was quite scared but it was fine, I had egg collection on a Friday & was the only one in, They don't usually do collections on saturdays either so bet your only one in. 

Do you live in Leeds? I don't, I have to travel 3 hours each way when I go, bores me!

Are you nhs funded? If so how many cycles did you get awarded?

x


----------



## Hoping L

Great news stacey....good luck for saturday x


----------



## mamasmurf13

Hi all

Not having such a good day today   - estradiol has dropped from 975 to 932 after adding in the Orgalutran, which according to the clinic nurse is not supposed to happen  

So am going for a blood test and U/S tomorrow morning and just carrying on with same doses (Menopur 150 iu, Orgalutran 250 mcg and Gonal F 300iu).

Hoping for good news     

Hope everyone is having a better day  

Xx


----------



## empedia

*mamasmurf* sorry to hear you're having a bad one. Take care of yourself.

I'm still stuck on DR waiting for AF which will basically never come!

Sleep well, everyone!


----------



## Bearbones1

Hi Girls,

went for my first follie scan today and have more follies than i did last time at this stage!!  so the lower dose has made no difference.  I have 2 over 18mm and a few at 15/16 the other 40 odd are around 13.  Weve decided to go for EC on Friday to avoid another cancelled cycle.  Did my trigger tonight - eeek!  Fingers crossed xx

Stacey - good news fr you today, really pleased 

Hugs to everyone, catch up rpoperly tomorrow - gotta sleep xxx


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma- I have found seacroft fine upto now, my first appointment there was in August, seemed ages to get that appointment then seemed ages to get my appointment for the nurse but it seems once you are in there it all goes very quick. No I don't live in Leeds, takes us just sort of 2 hours drive each way, sometimes less depending on traffic, but my OH comes with me every time so not all that boring. We are both fortunate enough we can get the time off work without any complaints! I've got two go's, what about yourself? 

The nurse rang me yesterday afternoon and I'm booked in for Friday   so had the trigger last night (got called in to work so had to take the injection with me, doing it in the toilet wasn't what I had in mind haha). Very nervous, scared, etc but also excited, it purely is a roller coaster of emotion. 

Forgot to ask the nurse, is it egg collection you need a full bladder for or just ET? I'm guessing it needs to be empty, but just checking....also with the sedation do you feel anything, are you sort of awake?


----------



## empedia

*Bearbones* good news - exciting!
*Stacey* exciting, too - sorry you had to take the injection to work, though! I think if you look back there are some good descriptions of how EC has gone for people - HopingL went through it fairly recently of course and I think made notes for us in here.

Hope everyone has a good day today.

AFM - AF is in the building and I'm so relieved. Started very late last night, so far not too bad and not too many cramps, in fact I feel a bit better in myself and my skin has dried up, too. Now all I need to concentrate on is shedding my lining and making it nice and thin or whatever it is we need to do. Also, my injection this morning went OK again, even though I'd made myself a bit nervous.
I've contacted my TABLET study people because when I'm not having a hot flush I'm REALLY COLD even before this cold snap came in. I checked my blood pressure yesterday and it's normal but I haven't managed to get it when I'm shivering with cold. As now on buseralin, (maybe) thyroxin and my BP meds, there are lots of interactions that could be happening. 
I've got a load of different work projects to do today so hope you all have a good day and will catch up with you all tonight!


----------



## Norma12

Expedia- glad AF has arrived for you  

AFM- still got a stinking head cold & upset tum now. As it started before I started stimming they don't think that it is a side-effect. So, not going as I had planned, carrying on as normal, having the distraction of work etc, instead been told to rest & drink lots of fluid. I start to get anxious when I have too much time on my hands, so trying to keep positive & not panic


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey - I live In cleethorpes, not sure we're you are? I spoke to a lady for a few months on here then found out she lived literally round the corner from me bizarre!

No you don't need full bladder for collection, just for transfer.

My first appointment was first week of August so took a few months but during that time I had an operation too (tube removal) so actually it all went quite quickly, I don't have complaints as such, just sometimes I think staff are a bit rude.

When collection is over they tell you how many eggs they got, I got 15 but they tell you when your still a bit   from sedation, so I repeatedly asked if they'd said 5 or 15 lol in the end the dr went 15 danielle ONE FIVE 15 
think I annoyed him a bit lol 

I was allowed home after half hour of waking up, only thing with seacroft is your otd is quite long, 18 days after collection were as most clinics do it 13 or 14 days after. x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Times dragging for me at the minute, my next scan is not until next tuesday when i should be nearly 9 weeks pregnant, yet as i dont know whats going on with pregnancy i refuse to believe i am pregnant. 

tuesday Feels like a life time away! 

5 more days   x


----------



## Hoping L

Ivfmamma.....bet you are feeling low but hang on in there for next Tuesday.....I do hope the news you get is the news you are hoping for and your little one is a strong one!! Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## mamasmurf13

first follie scan this morning and after yesterdays estradiol drop am trying hard to stay positive


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma- I live in good old burnley! Thanks for the info, I'll be sure to listen properly when they tell me how many eggs! Do they not write it down in your booklet anyway? I've had GA's before but never sedative, are you actually aware or more sort of sleepy? I'm a vet nurse and sedate animals all the time but wasn't sure how it goes for humans...! I can only guess its the same. Ive never had a bad experience at seacroft, all the nurses seem fine but there's just the odd one that doesn't crack a smile and sort of gets you in and out, I guess when they are so busy though they don't have time to be sat chatting. I'm feeling really bloated and felt some weird twinges this morn, Im guessing this is normal after the trigger shot last night? Sorry for all of the questions....
I bet your time is going really slow, is your next scan at Leeds or at your own hosp? x


Bearbones1- good luck for your egg collection also tomorrow    let us know how you get on. How are you feeling? 

Mamasmurf13- how did today go? Fingers crossed.


Hope everyone else is getting on ok!


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies

Bearbones good luck for ec, fingers crossed all goes well.  Hope your managing to get some sleep tonight.

Mamassmurf how did your scan go?

Ivfmamma can't imagine what your going through while waiting for your scan.

Afm - Apologies for not posting sooner and thank you all for your well wishes for my baseline scan today.  Scan went well, lining is nice and thin got two follies on left and three on right so got the go ahead to start Stimms.

For those of you worried about the injections, they are fine I promise, I sat on the sofa with pen in hand worrying so much I needed to pee but got a little brave and just went for it ha ha.

I'm on gonal f pen 300 twice a day until sat and then up to 375 until next Friday. Start nasal spray on the 18th 4 times a day.  Booked in for another scan next week to check growth of follies.


----------



## mamasmurf13

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for your kind words  

Not good news  

My oestrogen was up today 1033 but so was my progesterone 5, the US this am showed a cyst on the right ovary which the dr thinks was post ovulation........ My cycle was cancelled and couldn't even try DI as dr felt I had missed ovulation all together, am only at day 6 (post AF, day 8 stims).....

Am feeling low and wondering if I can do all this again, how those of you who have had completed cycles fail cope is awe inspiring, hoping to be back in March

Wishing you all much love and luck          

Sara xx


----------



## Hoping L

Hey everyone, 

Hope you are all well. Good luck to everyone having scans or EC   

Stacey, I was sedated during EC and even though I was nervous prior I can hardly remember a thing so that has to be good!! You will be fine I am sure  

Good luck for next tues ivfmamma.....will be thinking of you  x

AFM....I am still waiting!!! Had transfer 5 days ago now....just want next week to be here! I`m not the most patient person anyway so with this you can imagine   I`m trying to not worry about odd little twinges etc, was driving myself mad. I`m sure whatever is going on in there has to be all over the place hey!?! 

I watched that baby makers fertility programme.........few tears as its so close to home isn`t it but very clever x


----------



## Anrol

Hey everyone,

Just a quick note for me as I'm snowed under with work - wanted to let you know that the baby makers IVF program is on Iplayer at the moment. Watched it this morning, same as HopingL a few tears, especially for the couples that were unsuccessfull and I'm not sure that I'm glad I watched it or not butit is very very clever.

AFM, waiting on AF for all systems go!

IVFMamma - try and keep your chin up, my heart goes out to you but i'm hoping that you have God on your side - or anyone else that could bring you luck.


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi all, just a quick update from me as I'm on my phone.

Had baseline yesterday & was given the go ahead to start stimms tonight yay! So I'm on Gonal F 225 once a day until wed when I have an early day 6 follie scan.

So sorry your cycle was cancelled mamasmurf x

Hope AF comes soon for those waiting & good luck for any scans, EC.... And testing!!! Hope all your dreams come true xx


----------



## Hoping L

Yay for stimming vintage girl  

I felt the same anrol, wasn`t sure if I should watch it or not but actually glad I did x


----------



## empedia

Hi girls, I'm having a terrible day and wanting to give up. Not sure I can take it and upset because I've made a mistake about my thyroid issue and being cold isn't a side effect of the meds I may be or may not be on, am embarassed and annoyed about that and just sick of the ups and downs. Don't want to say on the other group where everyone has been through it before, and I know so many of you have had such a long journey and so much pain and so many things happen, and really I've had nothing and can't cope. 

Going to throw myself into work and ignore myself for a bit. Might go and see the counsellor if I can, as really not sure I can go on with this. 

Hope everyone else is OK, so wish you well on your journeys. xx


----------



## babybiggles73

Empedia, don't give up. I have an under active thyroid and have done since I was 28. I really feel the cold, and if I don't wrap up warm I feel frozen to the bone. It's not nice, but not the end of the world. Speak to the counsellor and maybe you will feel better. It is an emotional rollercoaster that we are on, and only those that have been through it before will be able to relate to us. We aren't strange or weird, sometimes the thoughts that pop into our heads can't be explained. But it always helps to talk.
Good luck x x x


----------



## empedia

*Babybiggles* thank you and sorry, didn't explain myself well there. No thyroid issues as such but discovered during treatment investigations for a side research study that I have a thyroid antibody implicated in infertility (well, in early loss). So am on either thyroxine or a placebo in a double blind clinical study (I may know which I was on at my 3 month re-test). I was all excited because was extra cold (I am on blood pressure pills that make me cold to start with; no coldness in real life off pills!) and thought that was a side effect of the thyroxine, i.e. I was on the real thing and protected by it. But realised I had mistaken that as a side effect, so no, I still dont' know if I'm on the pills. Feel stupid and as if I am definitely on the placebo now.

Does that make sense? And this journey is horrible and I don't think I can do it, even only 12 days in to DR!!!


----------



## Hoping L

Empedia........you poor thing. Try and keep going, take each day as it comes, thats all any of us can really do. Sounds very complicated what you are going through but think I got the gist of it. Try and re-focus and things will come back together again I am sure. 

The amount of times I have wanted to scream.....but wouldn`t give up and I hope you don`t either and you find some more strength xx


----------



## babybiggles73

I found the dr harder than when they put me on the stims. I'm pretty happy go lucky most of the time, but had horrible mood swings on the dr and found myself shouting for no reason and couldn't stop myself..... Once on the stims I feel happier in myself. So keep at it, it does get better. As for thyroxine, I don't get any side effects so maybe you are on it  how many days dr do you still have to go


----------



## Bearbones1

Empedia, please take each day as it comes, you are strong enough to carry on and it will be worth it.  Hope you're ok xxxxxxxxxxx

I had 12 eggs collected, 7 mature enough  Fingers crossed for the call tomorrow.  Xxx


----------



## stacey87

Well I had 39 eggs collected!! Wasn't told the maturity etc and was abit too dazed to be asking questions, so hoping and praying some fertilise, can't wait for the call tomorrow! Just got to be monitored closely now for OHSS, back for bloods on monday and then again Wednesday, also got to monitor and record fluid intake and output over the next few days and look out for water retention! Least they are monitoring me closely. If we get to embryo stage, all is ok with bloods and myself then egg transfer will be Wednesday (day 5). Starting on two injections tonight, one of which OH has to give...this should be interesting! For now I'm just drinking plenty of fluids and resting.

Bearbones well done and congrats on egg collection,  good luck for the call tomorrow! 

Empedia please don't give up, you have come so far. Speak with the counsellor, I'm sure this will help


----------



## babybiggles73

Wow Stacey... Good luck with everything and glad they are keeping a close eye on you x


----------



## stacey87

Thanks babybiggles x


----------



## Bearbones1

Omg Stacey that's a lot of eggs.  Drink drink drink, fingers crossed you don't get OHSS. Good luck for your call tomorrow too, take it easy hun xxx


----------



## empedia

*Stacey* so glad you got your millions of eggs safely collected in the end, and that's great they are keeping a close eye on you. Good luck!

*babybiggles* good news for you too - fingers crossed for you both

AFM feeling a bit better after chat with best friend and good solid working afternoon. A bit, not completely. I'll get there!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi Stacey don't be too disappointed if that number dwindles tomorrow, usually that many eggs mean a few immature ones (this is from my extensive research) sorry to be negative just want you too be pre warned (you probably know this anyway) but hey who knows! not everyone's the same! You'll still have a fab number tomorrow though whatever the weather  

Yes I'm sure they are monitoring you! lol they wanted me to come back for a blood test after only 15 eggs collected (makes me feel poor with only 15 now hehe) but I said no as its miles away to go for a blood test. In the end I was a bit bloated so my own hospital did bloods & scanned my ovaries & sent results to Leeds!

I just had to watch out for symptoms etc.. Thankfully I was ok though!

Are you on gestone & clexane? I'm still on these now! 

Ill warn you your bum will be sore as soon, it's horrid lumps & it hurts to sit down! I've been on these 7 weeks now. The injections there selfs are easy peasy & don't hurt it's just afterwards the lumps hurt some times.

Anyway hope eggs & sperm are getting jiggy & best of luck for tomorrow, the embryologist at leeds phoned me by 10am day after collection x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bearbones - I've already said well done on the other thread to you but well done again   x


----------



## jellybaby81

hi to all
wondering if I can join u started 1st ivf in november but was cancelled due to overstimm on 150iu gonal (darn pcos) (I see bearbones u had a similar situation?
anyway I am now starting again just took last bcp so baseline on tuesday prob start stimms wednesday all going well. I will be doing short protocol with only 87iu!!! then cetrotide. It is a really low dose but i am hoping for quality not quantity! Gosh this is so nerve wracking and i have not even begun yet. I am pumping myself with supplements every day (high dose folic, metformin, vit b, multi vit and iron) but kinda believe egg quality is fixed so not sure if these will help but worth a shot
best of luck to those currently stimming/ E collecting and pupo
Wishing us all the best of luck!!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hoping - I can't offer much advise about the 2ww as it was only a 5 day wait for me as I cracked & tested early & got a pathetic faint bfp but then drove myself INSANE thinking the bfp was fake from trigger!!! Then i got a couple of negatives on different brands, then positives again, It obviously did turn out to be a true bfp but I will never in my life test early again as it was horrible! 

Please hold out & don't cave in, I swore I wouldn't test early & on day 5 I walked to tesco in the rain & spent £40 on tests as I couldn't bare it any longer! lol 

I promise the time will fly by! 

You had any twinges? I got plenty of twinges & odd pains, little did I know at the time it was implantation! also I had implantation bleed on 2 occasions x


----------



## vintage_girl

Bearbones & Stacey- great news in the EC front

Empedia- glad you are feeling a little better. I think we all have those thoughts, I know I have. A week into DR and all I could think of was not trying IVF ever again if this doesnt work. I don't feel that way anymore though. These drugs really mess with your mind & it's hard to realise that it is the drugs, not your normal feelings.

A questions for those past EC that's been niggling at me. Does the baseline scan give any indication as to how many follies you had in the end?


----------



## Bearbones1

Vintage girl- in regards to baseline follies and end result I say no. I had loads of follies at baseline because of pco, these all grow when stimming but I also produce lots more new follies. Some people have none at baseline and produce lots during stimms xx

Jellybean... Sorry you were cancelled last time too. For me it made my second go far more nerve racking, I think because you are more aware of what could go wrong. I'm sure the low dose will work for you this time. Xxx

Hugs to everyone. Nighty night xx


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma I'm definitely expecting the number to dwindle tomorrow, don't care how many we have left will just be happy if some fertilise and we have embryos....even if it's just one! Excited and nervous for the call tomorrow, just happy to have got this far after the negativity and scare on Monday! Yes on clexane and gestone, just got OH to do the gestone, did you do your own or get your hubby to do yours? It were these ones that were worrying me the most but it wasn't half as bad as expected and he did very well! 
Hope the embryologist phones me as early as that tomorrow! 
Any way, silly question, but how are you feeling? 


Vintage girl- my baseline scan didn't give any indication, then my ovaries didn't want to play the game at all, then all of a sudden I had 48 follicles! But suppose everyone's different....


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi Stacey - hubby does mine usually but my nanas a nurse & sometimes I go to her & she does it if hubby is working late. it's just the lumps after that are sore, some days worse than others, not excruciating pain or anything didn't mean to sound like it was really painful as its more just uncomfortable than pain. Clexane bruises aswell my bellys a nice mixture of black & blue lol but this is more than worth it if things go our way! 

In fine just wishing Tuesday would hurry along for my scan. 

The embryologist should ring early, each time they rang me (day after collection & day of transfer) it was always early that they rung. 

Will look forward to your update tomorrow, your eggs will do fab x


----------



## stacey87

Well we have 22 that have fertilised   obviously I don't expect every single one to make it but least it's a good number to start with! Feeling very happy, i would have just been happy with just one or two...but 22 wow! 

Bearbones how have you got on? 

Ivfmamma will be thinking about you Tuesday! And you are right about these bum injections, it feels well bruised this morning! Not looking forward to the next how many days/weeks on them!

Those that have had egg collections...how did you feel the day after? I feel fine in myself but tummy just feels abit sore and abit bloated at the bottom. I'm forever looking for signs of OHSS so I'm hoping how things feel this morning are just from the egg collection yesterday!


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello All,

I'm on day 10 of stimming, had first scan yesterday got around 6 folicles (which I think is good as I have low egg production) but not ready yet, re-scan on Monday. Is anyone else absolutely knackered? I've been lucky and had no side effects until last Monday and am getting more and more tired each day no matter how much I rest. I don't want to be moaning as I'm lucky to have IVF as an option, just wondered if anyone else is feeling the same and if it gets better after collection?

Good luck to all the 2WW-ers, I guess there's no preparing for how you'll feel during this time.

xx


----------



## Hoping L

Well done stacey, fab news!!!!   

Welcome Jelly baby! Sorry your last cycle got cancelled, 2nd time lucky hopefully!! 

Ivfmamma, how you holding up?? Today I felt the same.....dying to test!!!! I am proud of myself though I didn`t. I have had lots of twinges and dull aches. Been very stressed on the quiet about it but after lots of reading online I have persuaded myself it could be implantation?!? This morning though it felt like I had a stitch, you know that feeling?? Its worn off now and was only short bursts for a little time. Got a bit of twinging on right ovary side now so hope to god its ok!!!! Yesterday morning and this morning had to wake for a wee too....not like me but again could be something of nothing as drinking lots! 

mrsb33.....it does get easier after collection I felt but then still stressful if I am honest as its still more hurdles to get over but all worth it. Good luck x

Sorry if I have missed anyones news, hard to keep up. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi everyone, 
thanks for the welcome. Thank god we have each other.
Ivf mamma praying for a good scan for u we were on the nov thread together. So many bfps on that thread it gives much hope to this one.
Stacey congrats on mega fertilisation!
Bear bones good luck with your report today! I think 12 eggs is great and am aiming for that myself. Can i ask did u do 150 then 75 then 150 etc till egg collection? Its alot considering ur response on 150 alone.... How many days did u stimm for? Sorry for all the qs .....
Hi to all others
jellybaby


----------



## Bearbones1

Wow Stacey that is amazing news, glad you are feeling well. Keep drinking lots of water. Xx

We have 6 viable embies today  . 

Jelly. That's exactly right we alternated 150/75.  I down regged this time round too as last time I did short protocol. I only stimmed for 8 days so its gone quicker than the original plan as EC was original booked for next weds.  My clinic cancel your cycle if they collect more than 20 eggs due to OHSS risks so I'm thrilled that didn't happen. 

Hoping, well done for not caving. I reckon i will really struggle to last to otd. These twinges sound positive xx

Lots of love ladies


----------



## Hoping L

Fab for the 6 viable embryos, hope they are growing well for you guys   

I am terrible, hate waiting for anything!!! But didn`t cave today, had day 5 blastocyst transferred on Monday just gone so days past transfer day 5 today, you don`t count the actual transfer day I guess?? Hope twinges are a good sign, all we can do. Did a bit of light cleaning today, take my mind of it more so x


----------



## jellybaby81

hey bearbones thats great news!!!!!!!!!!!! will you do 5 day or 3 day transfer? 1 embryo or 2? My clinic automatically transfers 2 regardless of age. 
thanks for answering my questions, I am a bit concerned 87iu will yield only a few eggs but am willing to risk that rather than be cancelled again. last time on 150iu i had around 50 eggs and high bloods like you.
hopingl just think how far u have come to get here and another few days wont seem like so long. better that than get a false negative....5 day blastocyst sounds great!
hope everyone else is having a nice relaxing saturday!!


----------



## Hoping L

Thansk jellybaby81 and you are right, on these journeys thats all we do is wait so you would think I would be an expert now!!   I am just so nervous xx


----------



## Bearbones1

My clinic will only transfer one on the first ET. I am booked in for day 3 at the moment but it could move to day 5 if they progress well. I think 87 sounds good, they can always put it up if needed xx 

Hoping your doing so well, can't wait to see it BFP announcement. PMA PMA

I start cyclogest tonight.  I feel like I got battered in the bum department since EC so not looking forward to a pessary going there. Lol. Xx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones how are you feeling today after egg collection? I feel like my insides are bruised and abit bloated...


----------



## Bearbones1

I feel really tender and full of air. I'm getting tummy cramps and feel sick when I eat. Feel like I have air trapped in my shoulder like I have felt after lap and dye. 

Hope you feel ok tomorrow and are keeping ohss at bay. Xxx


----------



## stacey87

Don't want to sound awful when I say this but I'm kinda glad you have just said you feel like that, I'm feeling exactly the same especially with the air under shoulders etc but was confused why I felt like this?! Didn't think they used any thing like they do with a lap+dye so was getting abit worried! Glad someone else is feeling the same. Hope you recover quick though, and good luck xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh good, I'm glad too. Weird huh! Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies who have just had egg collection - it's normal to feel like that, I felt pretty awful for 2/3 days after collection. I was achey, twingey, bloated, had a bit of a trapped wind feeling & felt ****e. 

x


----------



## Hoping L

I did too guys so totally normal. Had twinges still after ET, clinic said it can take a while for ovaries to settle etc after trauma. Another part done for you guys.......x

Thanks bearbones, I hope I can post that too! Everything crossed xx


----------



## Lomosso

First time having IVF....Had my very first scan today where they found 9 follicles on my left ovary but could see none on the right due to a 4cm cyst which I am glad to see was endometriocal (it's bizarre what you end up being pleased about) and so they have said I can start my injections.
Thank you so so much for your helpful hints on injecting and I am pleased to say that the first one tonight wasn't nearly as awful as i had thought. hopefully the others will be the same!! 

I feel very very lucky to have found this site. Before finding you all I spent ages thinking I was the only one with fertility problems, everyone tries to be supportive but it makes it 100% more manageable when you realise that others are going/have gone through the same thing.

Is there anywhere on this site that explains the acronyms that everyone is using?  I have no idea for example what BFN or ET means. Then i will be able to wish people well in their various stages of procedure but at the moment I'm afraid I have no idea sometimes what people are talking about.


----------



## Hoping L

Hey Lomosso, I was so the same......didnt have a clue!! Someone did do a list, I will see if I can find it and repost for you! ET is egg transfer, BFN is negative result, BFP is positive. EC egg collection.....hope this helps. OTD is official testing date, these are a few you will see alot. Glad scan went well too x


----------



## Lomosso

Hi Hoping L, you are a star that is a great help, Thank you.  If you do find that list it would be a great help but no worries if you can't..... I'll just guess the meanings!


----------



## Martha Moo

HI Ladies

this should help 

2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing)
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN / = Big Fat Negative 
BFP / = Big Fat Positive
BMS = Baby Making Sex
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Neice/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer 
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility  
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG  = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis  
TTC = Trying To Conceive  
TX = Treatment


----------



## Lomosso

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Xxx


----------



## stacey87

Well the embryologist just rang, provisionally booked in at 10.40 tomorrow for ET, providing on what my bloods show and my review, although she did say with the amount of eggs I have it will more than likely be Wednesday (consultant was adamant that it would be a day 5 transfer and no sooner so doubt very much it will be tomorrow) just keeping my fingers crossed I continue to stay well and my bloods are ok, I think if anything it will be this that sets us back more than anything, other than tenderness still (which I'm putting down to EC still) I feel really well. just hoping its not going to snow as bad as everyone says, its about a 90 mile all round trip, don't fancy doing this in bad weather! 

Lomosso- welcome and good luck with your upcoming journey x


----------



## babybiggles73

Good luck Stacey x x x will keep our fingers crossed for you


----------



## Hoping L

Good luck stacey x


----------



## Bearbones1

Welcome looms so.

Stacey I still feel really really tender too, I really doubt you will be in tomorrow with that many embies. I'm booked for 2pm, not sure how my embies are doing as to whether I have to go or move to weds.

Hope everyone has had a nice Sunday xx


----------



## empedia

Good luck with all the transfers - it's so good to see people going forward ahead of me (still bored on DR). I am also going to count my blessings - my hospital is a 20 minute bus ride away. I could walk there in an hour except the last bit has a million roads to cross. I see that I am VERY lucky!


----------



## Norma12

Good luck Stacey & bearbones. & Ivfmamma for Tuesday . 

I'm on day 6 of stimming, got some bloating today, twinges, & tender boobs. Is that good? Normal? Progress scan on Tuesday .


----------



## Bearbones1

Sounds good and normal Claire. I felt that at day 6 and was ready to go by day 8. Lots of luck xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies.

Can't believe how many of us are on this thread, an how quickly we are all progressing.

Bear bones, ivfmamma, Stacey hope your upcoming appointments turn out positive for you.

Claire your getting there too.

Hopingl I posted on another thread but want to say again how brave you are not testing early.

Empedia when do you start Stims?

AFM I'm on day 4 of Stims, dh treated me to a lovely late lunch, I am now stuffed and bloated. 

Cx


----------



## Norma12

Bearbones- might be TMI, but did you get cervical mucuswhile stimming? Ive had abit today, does that mean I could ovulate before the trigger shot? Confused.......


----------



## empedia

*cardall* no idea when I start stimms but I have baseline scan (and presumably bloods) on Thursday morning so might know more then.

AFM bored, bored of myself whining on about this, just getting on with it really. PMT gone now AF here. AF odder than normal - very patchy, heavy then nothing then heavy, but can cope. Have headache today - only drank what i normally drink which is probably it. Hypnotherapy booked for Weds avo (hopefully, they are a bit vague) so will be all sorted for baseline scan. Some clients now know I am having medical procedures as it's the only way to really explain odd random unavailability!

Hope all are well. I know I'll be antsy when back and forth for scans etc when stimming but a bit flat at the moment!


----------



## PixieMcG

Empedia hopefully you will find out on Thursday, I had my baseline on Thursday and they gave me first stim injection when I was in.  

DR AF was a nightmare bleed. So glad mine didn't last too long.  Your nearly there..

Cx


----------



## notgivingup

ClaireB12 - dont worry about the egg white cerv mucus - i had loads of it from about day 6 on stimms onwards and had the same fears, but my hospital told me its perfectly normal, so hopefully yours is too.  

Stacey87 - good luck for ET - i'm also worried about the snow - its been snowing here for a couple of hours and i have a 70 mile round trip to hospital, and often get snowed in at my house

hello to everyone else too.  there's so much going on here!


----------



## Bearbones1

Hi Claire, yes as above I had ewcm too but it's normal, you won't OV before xxx 

Hope the snow doesn't impact badly on anyone, it's just starting here x


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks cardell, I don`t feel brave.....nightmare wait if I am honest!! Just scared of negative..........!!!

Good luck to everyone having scans, starting different stages etc and for transfers   So many on here now which is very good x

Your symptoms sound normal clare......hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry I have t posted on here for about 5 days now but its getting really busy! 

Hoping L Good luck for Thursday I hope its a BFP for you!

Stacey Good luck for transfer.

I hope everyone is well & not snowed in when we all have appointments to get too, there are so many people on here its hard to do every personal!

AFM baseline last Monday showed I wasn't ready to start stimms as lining was too thick by 1.2mm! They have me norethistorone, still no sign of AF & she should have been here by now as I'm having another scan tomorrow, I hope its not delayed again or I won't be able to start stimms till Febuary as they are fully booked! Knowing this could happen & the fact we are paying you would think they would have room for allowances, plus my DH is a witness in a court case with his work so we have a problem with clashing with that & its the other side of the country as its in London & we live in Wales, so I'm praying tomorrow will go well & I can start stimms although I can't see it happening as Aunt Flow is yet to make an appearance!


----------



## Bearbones1

Aww Charlotte that's stressful, I hope the lining has thinned and you get the go ahead today xxxx

My clinic called to move ET to Wednesday so we are going for blasts. Keeping everything crossed xx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Bear bones - a blast that's fab! I can't see it thining out as I haven't had AF, had loads of twinges but nothing else so I'm really worried it hasn't worked! When will your official test date be? Good luck x


----------



## Bearbones1

Not sure yet, guess it will be confirmed on Wednesday.  What time is ur scan today


----------



## Charlotte022

My scan is 1-30pm tomorrow! I can just see it being delayed! I'm a bit annoyed to be honest as they only started me on 0.3 of suprecur when full does is 0.5 seeing as I'm not a skinny person I thought I would have at least needed more anyway! One of the nurses said to me "oh I didn't realise you were on the lower dose, that's unusual" I can only afford one go of this & NHS won't give me any goes due to my genetic condition as it means I'm not of "optimum health" I will be looking out for your result & praying you get that BFP! X


----------



## stacey87

Well ive been to the clinic for bloods and a review, everythings looking fine so far with regards to OHSS, back again Wednesday for the same again (bloods and review). Also we have a mixed variety of embies the embryologist said with 4 very very good ones that stand out, so we too are taking them to day 5   which is Wednesday, providing OHSS stays at bay we'll also have our transfer Wednesday. Still feeling very sore, worse today, but they said at the clinic due to how many follicle I had my ovaries are prob 5x bigger than normal, and will get worse before they get better! So relieved to hear this is the case and it's not signs of OHSS. 

Good luck bearbones for your transfer Wednesday! 

Good luck to you Charlotte also for your scan.

HopingL fingers crossed, will be keeping an eye out for your result! 

Hope every one is well, thankyou for any well wishes/good lucks etc, just too many of us on here to reply to but I read all posts and am grateful for any replies x


----------



## Charlotte022

Stacey so glad to hear your OHSS is at bay & that you have 4 good embies! Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Good luck to everyone.

My scan is tomorrow, feel sick as a dog at the results I will soon know. 

will update tomorrow x


----------



## Charlotte022

Ivf mamma - will be thinking of you & praying everything is ok for your little bean x


----------



## Bearbones1

IVFmamma will be thinking of you hun,  . Stay strong xx

Charlotte, that's not ideal hearing that from the nurse and it is rubbish that you can't have a funded treatment  . I hope tomorrow goes well, I think you should put your foot down about them " fitting you in" if you're not down regged they should keep going on the higher dose.  I can't remember how long ago you started DR.   

Stacey good news on your eggs and on the OHSS front.  I have 4 grade 1 embies too, fingers crossed for us both for Wednesday. Xxxxxx


----------



## empedia

I am slipping behind keeping up with you all. Very best wishes [ivfmamma] and good luck for all ECing and ETing this week ...


----------



## Charlotte022

I have told them that after hearing that remark that they pay for any subsequent drugs that are needed & for them to fit me in when I am ready, I was adamant with them that after paying them so much that they should fit me in when I'm ready not the other way around, the nurse co-ordinator I have now is a lovely woman & I do prefer her, I have been down regging since the 21st of December! It looks like things are going to be going on for at least another week though as no sign of AF! I'm beginning to lose hope & I haven't got any where yet! Sorry for going on a bit I'm just het up as I have had a day of no one understanding me or the horrible pains that I have been having, it gets worse when I pick something up so I'm going to mention it tomorrow at the scan.


----------



## babybiggles73

Good luck tomorrow ivfmamma x x x


----------



## vintage_girl

Big day for a lot of you tomorrow!

Charlotte, I really hope things look better tomorrow. I agree with bearbones, ask to be given the drug to kick start a bleed then demand to be fitted in. EDIT (we were writing at same time) you go girl! Sounds like they will let you continue. Hugs to you xx

All the best for tomorrow ivfmamma, praying they find a fetal pole.

Stacey- great news re the OHSS & day 5 transfer. Things are looking really good for you.

& also good luck Claire for tomorrows scan.

AFM day 4 of stimms & feeling ok. The bloating is the main symptom. I've got a progress scan on Wednesday so looking forward to that. I've got lots of PMA today & feeling really good, only hope that lasts through to transfer!


----------



## empedia

*Charlotte* really feel for you I was so panicky when mine was 6 or so days late. I got more and more period pain and boob pain (and massive boobs) whcih a lot of us had at the time - I can report that when you do finally get AF that goes off apart from one day which was like my normal heavy day. I am also having a not-too-bad AF (although now worrying I haven't shed enough, you can't win!). Best of luck!


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

I havent posted in a while as havent had much to report so have unfortunately lost track on all your progresses. Hope all of your cycles are going well.

We're having the short protocol of ICSI, my AF arrived on friday so made the call to the hospital who have told me to start taking "the pill" today. 
Was a little disappointed as was originally told that I would be on the pill for three weeks but because they are very busy they cant fit me in for the scan untill the 14th feb so on the pill for 4 and a half weeks instead!!!They havent given me any other information about the pill or when to take it so I was going to start tonight when I go to bed. Should I be taking  the pill in the morning or is the evening ok?

I also assume the symptoms you refer to is when we are on the injections not the pill? 

Good luck to all ladies currently have EC and ET 

xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Ivfmamma - I have everything crossed for you, will look out for a post from you tomorrow. Have everything crossed for and   for a positive outcome.

Cx


----------



## notgivingup

Ivfmamma, wishing you the very best of luck tomorrow. Can't imagine how u are feeling right now. U always have such wise words for everyone else. Will be thinking about u x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thank you ladies     x


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl how are you? I have had norethistrone as well as suprecur, already had 1 bleed on down regulation injections before the first baseline which I thought was enough as lasted longer than any other period I have had! She did say I might not get a bleed but my lining could thin out but should have AF light bleed, I don't think it has worked but praying that it has at the same time. 
Good luck for everyone who has scans, collections etc tomorrow x


----------



## PixieMcG

ivfmamma not sure what time your appointment was, but i really hope your okay.

cx


----------



## avmac

Ivfmamma just wanted to pass on my thoughts and I hope and pray you get good news! xx

I hope everyone else is good.  I am just back from egg collection we got 12! I was so scared we wouldn't get any now I am terrified none of them fertilise roll on tomorrow when I will hopefully hear good news!

Lots of luck, love and best wishes to you all! Xx


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma hoping and praying a miracle has happened and you get good news.   thinking about you.

avmac- well done on your 12 eggies, will keep my fingers crossed they do well overnight.

I am just currently waiting for the embryologist to phone to give us a time for ET transfer,eeeeeek! It's all becoming a bit real now! 

Best wishes to you all. xx


----------



## NowOrNever

First time IVFer - downreg injection scheduled for Thursday. Drugs being delivered tomorrow. 
Very very nervous. Drugs, needles, clinics... arrgghh...

All words of wisdom much appreciated. 

x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies - sorry for the bad news, don't want to bring negative energy onto here as I wish you all positive news.

Our baby's heartbeat has stopped, 8 weeks & 4 days. poor thing grew some more but only a small amount then gave up its fight sometime in the last 7 days, (I keep wondering what day, but I just don't know & that ill never know) 

I've got to think what I want to do, go for medical management (tablets & pessarys) or go for surgery. 

I'm not doing surgery after all the surgery I've had down there previously. 

So I think I've answered my own questions there, it will be tablets & pessarys I think.

Hospital have given me chance to make a desicion & ring back when I'm ready.

I can't get the picture out of my head of the minute when the sonographer said I'm so sorry but the baby doesn't have a heartbeat.   I expected this anyway but the thing is thinking that's what will happen & then hearing the actual words are so different. 

Anyway, good luck to you all, ill still stick around & see how you all are. Ill be starting my next go at ivf in march / april, just going to get my head round this for now. 

Take care ladies x


----------



## Ronnie3007

IVFmamma I am so gutted for you  .  It is so hard to be strong and think it was not meant to be, but we have to try. Focus on your next tx.  Am sending you lots of love and strength. Take care


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello

Ivfmamma

So utterly gutted to read your sad news honey
My thoughts are with you both, take time to come to terms, you have support of FF all around you 

  

Donna


----------



## empedia

*ivfmamma* so so sorry to hear your news and sending strength your way to deal with the next steps. I know I'm all "Oh it won't work I'll be fine" about my own journey, but I cannot imagine what it would be like to get to that stage and know I couldn't cope as well as I can. Grieve, yell, weep and wail as you need to and look after yourself. If it helps to come in here to see us along our stages, then do, if it's painful then don't - we will all understand.

Very best wishes,

Liz


----------



## stacey87

So sorry ivfmamma. There's no words I can say that will make things any better or easier, just want you to know that I am thinking of you, and I do believe in time your chance to be a mummy will come. You are a strong and very inspiring woman, your advice is fantastic and im sure alot of ladies on this thread wouldnt be getting through this journey without it. Try to not jump straight in to your next cycle too early, if you don't feel ready march/April, then take more time out til you are ready. stay strong and all the best, and I will continue to pray and keep my fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## babybiggles73

So sorry ivfmamma x x my heart goes out to you. Big hugs x x x x x x


----------



## PixieMcG

IVF Mamma i am heartbroken for you and cant imagine how you must be feeling, we are all thinking of you on here and sending you love and plently of hugs.


----------



## Jdean11

So sorry ivf mamma. Big hugs


----------



## Charlotte022

Ivf Mamma so sorry to hear about you little bean not having a heart beat, thinking of you 

Now or never welcome to this forum its good to talk to others, the ladies on here are fab!

Avmac - 12 eggs that's fab! Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow 

AFM - went for scan, everything is now ok & I can start my stimms tonight & I have got to go back next Tuesday! I can't believe it I had it in my mind it was going to be delayed or worse cancelled but its all good.

Good luck & baby dust to everyone x


----------



## Hoping L

Ivf mamma...........I have no words for such a loss as yours   I felt sick scrolling through to find your post. I didn`t come on here at all yesterday, needed a day off the computer you know so had loads to read but was thinking of you today. I hope you stay strong, easier said than done ofcourse. Hugs to you   xx

Sorry to many personals to catch up on, moves so fast!!! 

Hope everyone is feeling well   

AFM, still on the dreaded 2ww....roll on Thursday and lots of   x


----------



## empedia

*Charlotte* that's brilliant, you were convinced that wasn't going to happen, weren't you! Hooray! Let us know how the stimms go.


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks empedia I will let u know x


----------



## vintage_girl

Ivfmamma I am so so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you and your OH through this difficult time xxx

Charlotte- good news re stimms, have written on other thread. Hope your first needle goes ok, they are a lot easier than I thought. Are you on Gonal F?

Hoping- not long now, only 2 more sleeps

Avmac- 12 eggs is fab! Best of luck for fertilisation xx

AFM in tomorrow for my first stimm scan, hope to see some little follies! Quite anxious about it but DH is helping with the PMA


----------



## stacey87

Good news Charlotte glad things can progress and hope stimming goes well.

Well I'm booked in for 11.30 am tomorrow for 5 day transfer, just got to have bloods done and a review with the nurse first but fingers crossed it goes ahead. It's starting to feel abit real now. Feel better today as well post egg collection, tummys loads better, I've just got an/off dull ache quite low down as though af is due, it's only 4 days post egg collection (in a way ovulation) so I'm abit confused....probably just thinking too much in to things x


----------



## empedia

*Stacey* good luck with the ET whoo To be honest, thinking what they've been doing to your innards in the EC after making them make a million eggs, well, I'd be having a dull ache if I was your innards, if you see what I mean! I think HopingL was talking about loads of twinges for ages after EC. Best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## stacey87

Hahaha thanks Empedia, I'd booked this week off work so I'm doing nothing but thinking about things, glad I'm back in work at the weekend!


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl good luck for tomorrow, I'm on menopur 

Good luck for ET tomorrow Stacey

AFM no doubt I will be on here with plenty of questions regarding stimms x


----------



## Bearbones1

IVFmamma sending all the love and hugs I can, I'm so sorry. Be kind to yourself and look after each other xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Stacey I have the same dull ache very very low down like AF. It's freaked me out all day. Glad you have it too. Good luck for tomorrow.  

Avmac 12 eggs well done, fingers crossed for tomorrow's call.

Charlotte. Yay. I knew it would be ok. Whoop whoop. Xxx

I am booked in for ET tomorrow at 1030. I hope they have made it to blasts xxxx


----------



## AlanaS

Hi Ladies, 

I'm just hoping for a bit of advise, i am on day 7 of D/R but for the past 2 days i have had constant diarrhoea and stomach cramps i cant leave the vicinity of the bathroom, not sure if i have the noro virus or if it is a side of the Suprefact, not sure how much longer i can take it.

Good luck to all the ladies having EC & ET, that stage seems like a million miles away for me at the moment.

Thanks

A


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones maybe it's just normal then eh?? Ive been worrying all day and my boobs are getting abit sore, just keep telling myself its from the drugs. Good luck for tomorrow. 

Alana I know diarrhoea and cramps etc can be a symptom of OHSS is there any likely you are at risk? I'm at high risk and had some diarrhoea not long after I started stimming but it only lasted a day. Maybe it's just your body getting use to the new drugs? Consult one of the nurses if you have any worries. And your EC and ET will come round so quickly, I cannot believe how fast the last few Weeks have gone, I will definitely be pinching myself tomorrow if ET is successful and we have an embryo on board! 

Those that have had ET is your partner allowed in to watch also? Ive read somewhere that he is but nobody seems to mention it.....


----------



## EmJ82

Hi Stacey87,

Yeah your partner should be able to come with you for ET. Mine did and I know a lot of he others had partners there.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey - at Leeds your husband will gown up into theatre gear & wear a protective hat etc.. & then is allowed to come hold your hand & watch it all, It's all done very professional. 

Good luck tomorrow, embryo transfer is the best part of ivf x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bear bones - good luck for tomorrow. x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Avmac - good luck on fertilisation x


----------



## avmac

I am so sorry IVFMamma it's just heartbreaking my thoughts are with you! Take care.   Xx

Thanks everyone for your good wishes I'm just waiting on the phone to ring to hear my fate and if I'm lucky enough still to be on my ivf journey! 

Love and luck to you all! Huge hugs IVFMamma!  xx


----------



## AlanaS

I haven't started stimming yet, so i don't think so, but i gave the nurse a call to just to check and she said i probably just have the noro virus that has been going around but i didn't think the toilet troubles could last this long but she says up to 7 days and to phone back on Mon if it hasn't stopped.

Thanks for the advise.

Good luck with ET and EC today girls xx   

A


----------



## empedia

Good luck to everyone for whatever you're doing or having done to you today. I have lost track a bit, esp as was in miasma of fear and panic yesterday. 

Thanks to everyone who was kind and sent me messages yesterday here and on the other cycle buddies thread.

My injection went fine today, textbook one. I have a headache today but I think it's partly relief from that.  

I have hypnotherapy today - a chat and then a session. I had a long bath yesterday with an easy book, and thought up the mantra things I would like my hypnotherapist to put into my mind in the session today (I have a chat with him first then a session):
You will remain calm and relaxed while giving yourself injections and any other medication.
You will remain calm and relaxed while having scans, blood tests and any other investigations.
You will remain calm and relaxed while at the hospital and having the procedures that are part of the process.
You will remain calm and relaxed throughout the process. 
If you get worried, you will be able to calm down quickly.
You will not be anxious about anything you do, see, feel, hear or touch.
You will remain calm about anything you do, see, feel, hear or touch.

I'm hoping these will do - nice and general but covering all the bases (oh - what about - you will not slip on the ice and fall on your bottom outside the hospital and if you do, well, it's next to the big hospital with the A&E dept so you'll be OK). 

Hope everyone does OK today with injecting / waiting / doing things / having things done 

Liz x


----------



## sammyjoe

Just got back from my first stimming scan, all the bloatedness over the last few days were worth it! I am ready for EC Friday   but yesterday i had alot of pain in my right side. It turns out my right ovary has over stimulated, so higher risk of OHSS after EC. They took bloods to check estrogen levels. If they are too high i will have to coast till the level comes down, they will ring me later to let me know whats happening. So nervous, i want to be excited for EC but i can't


----------



## lilacheva

hey girls 

ive just got back from my bloods should be bloods and scans on fri so what i dont want today is a phone call !!! 

my bloatedness has calmed down now but my skin is awful !! 

oh it all feels so real now !! 

i am keeping everything crossed for ec next week 

good luck everyone ! xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks everyone, one more sleep until D.Day!! Send me lots of luck   

Good luck for ET tomorrow stacey, my DH came in with me, it was a special time x

Good luck bearbones too. They are there waiting for you x


----------



## stacey87

Sammyjoe- try not to worry too much, both my ovaries were huge and I ended up having 39 eggs retrieved, they told me 4 days before EC that this cycle may get cancelled, I was so upset but in the end I stayed positive and they did EC, they then told me my embryos may get frozen until my ovaries had calmed down and not do ET...I just continued to drink plenty of water, milk and pineapple juice, try to drink at least 2L a day and ate plenty of protein each day......AND..


....I had my ET today and I am now pupo wahoooooo!      My ovaries are starting to calm down but they are still big but my bloods are ok. I am having to go for bloods every couple of days and a review with the nurse and I also have to continue measuring fluid input/output..I feel very well in myself and think a positive mental attitude is helping...

...we had 22 eggs altogether, 21 taken from day 3 to day 5 (today), 20 were lagging behind abit today, one was 'ok' but then we had one very special one, with a good grading and everything perfect in it..so this little fighter we had put back in today where hopefully it will stay snug as a bug. 

Cannot believe me...yes me..has gotten to this stage, we have never been this close before and I just can't believe it, feel very lucky. Here's to the 2ww and hopefully not much symptom spotting, worrying...! 

Hope everybody else is well...sorry for the essay but as you can tell I'm a little excited...xx


----------



## stacey87

Thanks hopingL had transfer today eeeeek! Was definitely a very special moment, it's truly magical. Good luck for testing tomorrow...sending lots of good luck and positivity through....  x


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks stacey and well done to you for today!! We had a few collected, then few fertilzed after icsi then some were good but we had one grade 4aa so that little one was put back. Stay rested for 2ww and lots of luck to you too!!!! Roll on tomorrow for us xx


----------



## empedia

*Stacey* that's brilliant. Are they freezing any of the others? Well done and good luck.

*HopingL* massive good luck for a good sleep tonight and a good result tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

AFM Hypnotherapy this avo was excellent, he worked in all the phrases I asked him to and recorded the session for me - so pleased. Feel nice and calm now!


----------



## sammyjoe

Yay, just had a call from the hospital, all ok and booked in for EC Friday morning. Now I'm excited!!

*Hoping* good luck for tomorrow. A massive well done for holding out till OTD!


----------



## stacey87

Thankyou.

Empedia, she said they are giving the rest til tomorrow to see if any others catch up and are freezable, obviously would be great if there was but I'm very happy with the one we have had put back today! Hypnotherapy sounds very interesting! 

HopingL thankyou, I'm going back to work at the weekend (had booked this week off) so will just try and take it easy there, not do anything too strenuous etc and least it will stop me thinking about it 24.7! Plus it's my birthday next Wednesday so have that to break the two weeks up and look forward to! I'm excited for you, hope you manage to get some sleep. Any tips for the next couple of weeks? xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi ladies, it's all very exciting in here!

*Hoping*- good luck for OTD tomorrow! Do you think you'll be able to hold out till morning or be testing at 12.01 am?

*EmJ*- can't be long till your test day either, how are you feeling?

*Liz*- love your mantra, it calms me just by reading it

*Sammyjoe*- great news about EC, hope it all goes smoothly. How many follicles did you see today?

*Stacey*- congrats on being PUPO, I hope the 2WW goes quickly for you.

Good luck to anyone I've missed for scans, EC & ET xxx

AFM had my first follie scan today & saw 9 follies ranging from 11-13 plus 6 <10 so I'm very happy with that given my AMH. My lining measured 7.1... Is this ok? I have no idea


----------



## EmJ82

Hi vintage girl, my OTD is the 20th so this Sunday.  
Feeling ok, apart from the odd wave of nausea. Only once a day though. 

Glad to hear your follies are growing well


----------



## empedia

*Vintage-girl* thank you re the mantra - I have it printed out now on my bedside table so I can look at it if I feel wobbly. He said it a good few times in the session / on tape so I think that will really help!


----------



## Bearbones1

Hi ladies,

Well I'm officially PUPO  . All four embies made it to blast, we have one grade 4AA on board and three grade 4AB frozen.  Can't believe I've made it to pupo, now praying for some sticky vibes. 

Off to catch up with personals  xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Well done Stacey    xx

Hoping I can't wait to hear of your BFP in the morning   xx

Empedia, that hypno sounds good, I hope it works for you, you sound better today  

Sammy. Yay for EC on Friday.  Great news, trigger tonight  

Vintage great news on your scan, your lining is perfect for your first scan  

Emj82' not long to wait now xx

Lilcheva hope the loads are ok xxx


----------



## Norma12

Such exciting news today on updates, well done everyone. Fingers crossed xxxx

How long did your DH abstain before his sample on the day of egg collection
Hoping the snow holds off for our second scan on Friday


----------



## mercers

Hey congrats on Et... Amazing honey. Let's hope that one keeps fighting and does snuggle down am thrilled for you and excited. 
I've just done my trigger injection and have cabergoline tablets to take... Did you have these at all? My hormone readings have been high so stimulation meds reduced, but this one is new for tonight.
Have EC booked for Friday, am so worried now can feel myself building up with worry and emotion.
Is it ok? I've read your posts about bloating afterwards and discomfort. Any tips....
I'm drinking loads, and constantly p'ing... Fun! 
Your 2wks will fly bye.....   xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hey Hun. Great news you will be absolutely fine. I was prescribed cab... Last time but nvr actually took hit. It should help you though. Keep drinking.  My bloating was at its worst yesterday and today the nurse said my ovaries a massive and to keep in contact of I feel unwell but I feel fine. Your trigger is done eek. Try to stay relax and don't worry everything will be fine and you won't feel a thing. Xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hoping - i just wanted to pop on to wish you the best luck for tomorrow. Hope that little pee stick changes your life forever, good luck   x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Vintage girl, your scan results sound great x


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks to each and every one of you lovely ladies for your good luck wishes.........they all mean so so much!!! I hope I have good news to post in the morning     

Congrats bearbones, fab news!! I have a grade 4AA on board too but sadly none were able to be frozen.....we were disappointed but hoping this little strong one is the one!!! Good luck x

Haha vintage girl.....I didnt even think of that, a minute past midnight.....good plan!! x

Stacey.....umm tips for the dreaded 2ww.....take it easy. Rest when you need to and when you can! Put your feet up and chill. Things around house can wait. But I did do after a few days of hardly nothing, I did do light cleaning, washing etc. Just really took my time. No stretching! No lifting! You know all this though. I did have and still have a few twinges and day and dull aches.....nothing too bad at all but I was aware. I did stress a bit about them, lots of asking on here and googling answers which I found out that this almost always happens and is quite normal. Pains can be good sign so held on to that and still am   I think I concentrated on them more so being off work but I am actually glad I was for these 2 weeks. Still drink lots and just pray everything will be ok. Good luck, I`m sure all will be fine x 

I hope I have fab news for you all in the morning!!!!!


----------



## Hoping L

Morning everyone, so..................it was a very dark and clear    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are in total shock................Just cannot believe we have done it x


----------



## sammyjoe

*Hoping* sooooooooooooo pleased for you      thats amazing news. Congratulations

*Vintage* your lining is fine, they told me yesterday they are looking for lining to be over 7mm so your 7.1 is perfect  we saw quite a few follies, the big ones were 3 x 17, 2 x 16 & 2 x 15, there were 15-20 on my right ovary! Have you got another scan tomorrow?

*Bearbones* that's great news, glad ET went ok. Keeping everything crossed for you for the longest 2 weeks!

*mercers* i'm also booked in for EC Friday morning, 9:30. I'm looking forward to it! All we have to do is sleep 

*Claire* sorry can't help on your DH abstain front. We're using donor sperm


----------



## Ivfmamma

Great news hoping, I told you 1 was all you need.   take care x


----------



## Bearbones1

Waaaaahoooooooooo. Congratulations hoping. Yippeeee, fabulous news. Well worth the wait. Xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Well worth the wait!!! Thanks for all your lovely congrats messages. Still in shock, we just sat staring at the test! Think my DH went to work in a daze this morning. We have a 6 week scan on 7th February now, so another exciting 2ww   

We aren`t telling anyone at all until after 12 weeks. More so for our son as he will be over the moon, we need to be sure all is as ok as we can expect. He can tell everyone the news then x


----------



## Charlotte022

Hoping L big congratulations xxx


----------



## stacey87

Congratulations HopingL!!!!! Wahoooooo. Knew when I woke up this morning it would be a positive for you. It's fantastic news and well done waiting til the exact test date!! xx


----------



## holiday_girl

congratulations hoping l on your bfp! hope there are lots more to come on the group.
had a call from the clinic after ec yesterday and 5 out of 7 eggs fertilised so et will be sat or Mon. I'm relieved to have made it to this stage after all we've been through.

good luck to all today x


----------



## Norma12

Congratulations hoping!!!


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks charlotte, claireb12, stacey   Still in shock!! 

Thanks mrsb33.......and well done on EC and fertilisations, amazing news x


----------



## PixieMcG

hoping l that is the best news ever, i only logged on during my break because i wanted to know how you got on.

Congtatulations huni.


----------



## Hoping L

Aww thanks cardell, glad to have been able to post some amazing news!! Our first ICSI cycle and the best ever result!!!! x


----------



## vintage_girl

Been itching to log on all day & this is the first chance I've got. So so so happy for you Hoping, congratulations!!! Can't stop grinning 

Thanks for the reassurances on my lining ladies, I knew what figures to expect for follies but had no idea on lining. *Sammyjoe* yep I've got another scan tomorrow, am secretly hoping for EC on Monday but think it will be later in the week. Good luck for tommorrow!


----------



## empedia

Well done *Mrs B* that's great news. *HopingL* have you peeled yourself off the ceiling yet? How is everyone else doing?

Sorry to cross post same info to this as the other cycle buddies but have lots of work to get on with. I have told some of my clients that I'm having some medical procedures and got them all worried - had to sy something to explain the odd and unpredictable times not available.

Anyway, thanks for the good wishes for my baseline scan today. I have passed my scan with flying colours and am now Stimming!

I can't quite believe it, as in my usual way of not looking for it to work, I assumed it hadn't worked. The scan took a matter of minutes, the nurse was so nice and let me take my book with me! I did freak a tiny bit at the sight of the Wand of Doom, but hey it worked and so I know it will work next time too (had one before but hadn't seen it).

Anyway, lining is "lovely" (under 4 somethings, what the somethings are I'm not sure!), no cysts and have some follicles (yay). No blood test involved oddly - looks like every hosp is different. This is a massive department with a big research element so I'm going to assume they know what they're doing.

She showed me how to do the Menopur and we did the first one. It's OK if fiddly, drawing up from the little tablets in a bottle four times. I use the same needles as the Buseralin (so that's odd as lots here have said they have a different one). I did the injection in front of her, which freaked me out a bit but I did my mantras and was fine. Turns out I've been doing too far up my thigh, which apparently hurts (it doesn't) and I am to do the middle, which won't (it did). Oh well! And pinch down the leg not across (cellulite!!). Anyway that was done and I have all needles and stuff for the next however long.

I have to do these two in the morning at the same time until the 25th when I am in for a scan to see how I'm developing. Nothing till then. Which is a relief, given the snow warning!

Phew. Next stage completed and I feel OK if a bit shaky and high from it all.

What am I meant to do now apart from feel a bit sick and swell up? Lots of protein wasn't it?

Good luck to anyone nervous about the scan - it was more stressful getting there on the no buses!

Liz x


----------



## stacey87

mrsb33...well done to your 5 fertilised eggies...doesnt it feel great to get to these sort of stages, almost starts to feel a little real! 

Vintage girl...good luck with your scan tomorrow, if EC isn't Monday it won't be much longer after that. 


Well I've just booked my self in for some Reiki healing tomorrow, I've read quite a few websites that it's suppose to be good for fertility/IVF around the implantation stage so going to give it a whirl, can't do any harm so thought why not its worth a try. Think this 2ww is going to kill my partner more than me! It's all he can think about.xx


----------



## Hoping L

Empedia, thanks and nope, still up there!!! Justs feels unreal but amazing!   

Well done on starting stimming.....hope you don`t have too many side effects. Lots of protein and fluids x


----------



## AlanaS

Congratulations Hoping L - that is the best news ever!!!!   

Also congrats to all the ladies whos eggs fertilised and to Empedia on starting Stimming.

Lots of great news on this thread today it has really given me a big lift!

Axx


----------



## stacey87

Oh and Bearbones....congrats on being PUPO, it's unreal isn't it! And wow! on your 3 frozen embies as well, that's brill news! xx


----------



## Wookster

Hi

Hope you all don't mind me joining in. I am currently on day 8 of gonal f injections and have 2nd scan booked in tomorrow. I feel so stressed out with all of this .... And we elected not to tell friends/family so have no one to chat to and them stumbled across this forum!

Hope to chat to others soon

Wookster x


----------



## stacey87

Wookster  welcome! this forum is great and the ladies on this thread are fantastic and will be more than welcome to offer any advice/answer questions etc, I've found it's really helped me in my journey, fingers crossed it helps you too. Try to not get stressed with it all, but it's not surprising if you are keeping it to yourself, Im sure your partner is supportive but they don't fully understand just what our bodies are going through and how exactly we feel. Good luck for your journey xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hello 

im on my first ivf attempt - i started taking buserelin 9 days ago....

im new to this website so not sure if ive posted in the right place....

just wanted to chat to somebody that is going through the same

thank you x x


----------



## empedia

Hello *wookster* and *pinkfairysnow* and welcome. This is a great place to share info and be scared and rant and rave in and everything! I just started stimming today so not far on my own journey.

If you are stressed I highly recommend hypnotherapy - I went to a normal one not a fancy ivf one (though I had used him before; he has the qualifications etc.) and told him what I wanted him to say (look back through my posts and you'll see my mantras) and I am SO MUCH CALMER today!

Good luck both!

Liz x


----------



## lilacheva

evening ladies 


how is every one ??

well i have my first scan tomorrow the day 8 scan very nervous :/ am i right in thinking they are looking for how thick my womb lining is and how my follicles have progressed ?? 

also i am not looking forward to my bloods one teeny tiny bit my arm is purple after day 6 bloods my vein collapsed half way thru and they had to them again ooouchy !! 

how is every one ?? xxx


----------



## empedia

*lilacheva* that's the impression I've got, they will count and measure follicles. My nurse said a doc will do it and then make a decision on what to do next. I am at the start of that process at the moment, they are seeing me in 8 days' time for that bit. Good luck, hope it's not too snowy where you are!


----------



## stacey87

lilacheva....I have just read you are from barrowford on another thread....I'm just down the road in Burnley


----------



## gucciqueen

Sorry all, I havent been on the thread for a while. Trying to keep up with everyone.
Ivf mama, so sorry to hear of your sad news, keep positive, i know you will be lucky in your next cycle. Xxx

Hoping! Wow, congrats, thats great news, you must be over joyed? 

Good luck to everyone else who having EC & ET.

Welcome newbies! 

Just an update on me, been for two scans this week, folicles are growing slowly. Got another scan tomorrow morning, fingers crossed EC is getting closer. I feel really exhausted as have had the gonal F does increased.

Have a great evening. Xxx


----------



## lilacheva

hello 

thanks for the info thats what i thinks going to happen i am sure ill be able to tell u more tomorrow  ! snow has just started i am just hoping that its not as bad as predicted as travelling to manchester for 0730 is not going to be the best !!! 


stacy87 !!! woo hoo where abouts chicken im by the college in barrowford !!! small world  !

so looking forward to ec im hoping all is well so i can go in next week for it ! 

xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey did you get any blasts to freeze? 

That's what guts me, I have none from my blasts frozen, so I have to do the whole start to finish again. x


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma no I didn't  so this one on board is very special and can't help but feel attached to it already (silly I know). So from 22 altogether we have just one that's really made it, I said to my OH that if it wasn't for this site I would have been shocked and extremely gutted that only one made it, but because I had read plenty I was prepared for this happening. So feel disappointed, but not upset, I'm very happy just for the fact that we made 22 embryos in the first place and I am more than grateful for the one that's currently hopefully nestling inside. 
How are you feeling today? Sorry....silly question I know xx


----------



## Bearbones1

IVFmamma   it's unfair, but you will get a whole fresh batch with a really sticky one xx

Welcome pink and wookster xxx

B33 great news on fertilisation









Lilacheva yes at ur first follie scan they check your lining and count and measure follies simples. . Good luck xx

Hi everyone, I've had a bad afternoon at work and feel all stressy, need to do something to chill and relax me, maybe I will google reiki nearby too Stacey xxx


----------



## avmac

Congratulations Hoping L on your BFP!!

I got 12 EC and 9 fertilised 5 of which are doing well, 3 are average and 1 dividing too quickly and tomorrow I get the call to confirm my ET for Sunday all being well!  I just keep hoping and praying every day I get good news.  I don't actually think I've slept properly all week for thinking about the phone call from the embryologist each day!

Good luck everyone!! Welcome all the newbies!!

Xx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones yes have a look, it can't do us any harm, anythings worth a try to help. Stressy days for me use to consist of a glass of wine at the end, now I just go for a relaxing bath and try to not think about things that have gone on through the day ( must say though wine works better!) hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.whens your OTD? xx


----------



## jellybaby81

hi guys 
just checked in for first time in a few days and saw hopingl's news yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! let the bfp's begin!!!! massive congrats.
bearbones and stacey congrats on your transfers, you have come so far...
as for me day one stimms done, all u guys are so far ahead of me, anyone stimming at the mo? or starting stimms? empedia have u just started?
I have my first scan on monday to see how things are progressing?
quick question; is anyone taking luveris as part of their meds? it is a form of LH.....


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby I'm on day 3 of stimms & I have my next scan on Tuesday so we are at similar stages x


----------



## empedia

*Jellybaby* and *Charlotte* Stimm buddies - I just did Day 2. I don't get any scans now until Friday 25th, at which they might decide whether I'm ready to go. I have a leaflet about OHSS and they are brilliant if you need to phone them; I quite like the idea they're just letting me and me follies get on with it.

Man, that's fiddly with the breaking the phial and the little bottles, though. I'm SO GLAD I've been injecting for a while before being let loose on this! The Buseralin was like an old friend after that palaver!

Hope all are OK in the snow!


----------



## Charlotte022

Empedia yes cycle buddies! How fab! I'm snowed in but it is possible to walk to the main road if you can get through the foot & a half of snow in my garden x


----------



## empedia

Charlotte, my estimated egg collection is 28th / 30th / 1st (they do them Mon Wed and Fri. I quite like the way it's all so routine!) so we might well be doing things at the same time.

I am so lucky that I work from home! DP has made it into work on the bus (he usually walks) and hopefully will get sent home again soon...

Hope all are OK this morning!


----------



## Charlotte022

They do them everyday at my clinic, most are done on a Monday though, our dates match up so hopefully we will be about the same time my DH works on the railway so he still had to get in to work but the road outside our garden is gritted as there is a haulage company at the end of that road so he can park there & walk back through the garden, I wish he could come home early! Are you feeling a bit uncomfortable since having your stimms? I am x


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi ladies, just a quick update. Pretty certain I'll be having EC on Monday, just waiting on a call from the embryologist. Had my day 8 scan today & I have 16 follicles at good sizes plus several small ones. 13 of these are on my left so looks like I have a sleepy ovary on the right. Unfortunately I'm now at risk of OHSS & the nurse informed me that the clinic practise means that if they retrieve more than 20 eggs they will automatically be frozen & it will be 3 months before a FET. So really hoping that doesn't happen.

Avmac- hope you get that ET call soon xx


----------



## empedia

*Charlotte* Yeah re discomfort - a bit bloaty and windy in my tum (as opposed to womanly bits which will bloat up later). Also a lot more profoundly physically tired. Luckily managing to work OK and have some fairly simple stuff to do!


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl I hope that they get the number right for u, 3 months for a FET sounds an awfully long time! 

Empedia I am absolutely shattered & I haven't done anything x


----------



## lilacheva

hiya 

just got back from st marys been for first scan today!!! 

is 5 on each side good ?? i have to go back on suday for 10 day scan and she said probs tues for ec ! eeeeek !!! how are u all today ? xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Yay charlotte and empedia cycle buddies! What meds are u guys on? I am only on 100iu gonal f due to risk of OHSS had a cancelled cycle in nov on 150iu ovaries going bananas.... Charlotte u have pcos also? I am on short protocol.
Lilacheva 10 sounds great! Thats what i am aiming for
vintage girl not long now then.....
Anyone taking anything special while stimming?


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby I'm on menopur 150iu lowes dose, yes I have pcos its awful, I'm on the long protocol at CRGW in Wales, where is your clinic? X


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey charlotte menopur 150 is same as gonal 100 iu i think because there is 2 drugs in menopur and only 1 in gonal so we are taking around the same. When is ur first scan? I am in on mon but tgey wont be able to tell much i dont think.... It will be day 5 stimms. EC should be jan 30th but i have a feeling it will be after this cos i think pcos people take longer....
I am in belfast
x


----------



## jellybaby81

Ps i am taking metformin too! I have been on it only ten weeks though. How much do u take charlotte? Ps can i ask how old u are? Cheeky!!!


----------



## avmac

Thanks vintage_girl, got  the call ET booked for Sunday morning.  Good luck with your EC on Monday.  I was high risk OHSS, try and drink loads of fluids and take it easy! Take care xx


----------



## sammyjoe

Hi ladies, just a quick post from me. Just got home from EC, few issues cuz of snow! But there was no way we weren't getting there!!! All went ok, in a bit of pain in my belly! At home now resting. Got 12 eggs, really pleased with that. The clinic are ringing us Sunday morning to let us know progress xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Sammy - well done on 12 that's great, I'm surprised they aren't ringing you tomorrow to let you know fertilisation / maturity?

maybe give them a call tomorrow to see how many fertilised hun. 

take some paracetamols for your belly & get some rest x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies.

I'm super annoyed today, a lady I have worked with for many years has been slagging me off to my boss (my boss is my nana!!!) saying I should be sacked as I've been leaving work an hour or two early a few days last week & this week (she knows all about ivf & miscarraige) 

My nana said keep your mouth shut she's going through hell at the minute. 

I wouldn't be bothered but twice when I've left is because of scans, what was I meant to do... not go?

I'm fuming as the said woman has got 3 kids herself & has no effin idea about infertility / ivf / miscarraige ect.. 

I see her today & couldn't even bring myself to speak to her, shameful behaviour!

Yes my nana is my boss but I get treat just the same as any other staff there, no special privalidges, so I don't see why she's getting her head in? horrible cow!

My other job is boring me too, I've got to work 20 hours this weekend, with no car... in the snow & while I'm having a miscarraige! 

Makes you wonder why you bother with work doesn't it... oh yeah i remember to pay for ivf! grrrrr 

Some people don't realise they are born x


----------



## mercers

Hi ivfmama

I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage, you must rest and try not to let work collegues stress you out. I read somewhere points about going through off, one of them said don't expect anyone to understand. I've found that so true, particularly with work people. Having time off, leaving early. We go through enough stress an emotion we don't need extra ****e from people at work. I ended up getting signed off... These women who have children will never understand, I'm not bitter but they just won't get it.
I'm currently recovering from egg collection today, 20taken, 10 they will use. However recieved a call saying icsi procedure will be used. Worried now with results and hubby not taken it well. Hope my eggs make it through the next 24hrs's.


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma no wonder you are fuming I would be too! Some people, and I'm  ashamed to say it, but mostly women, just have no thought or consideration to what others are going through, women can be so *****y at times, it's got nothing to do with her what time you have off. And as for your other job can you not take paid leave for abit? Least til you have got through this hard time? You don't want to run yourself in to the ground.xx


Anybody got any ideas or advice.....I normally do my injections at night time, between 9-10pm, one of them my OH gives in to my bottom...on Tuesday we are going to see a band at a local pub, the band starts about 8pm ish, we will prob go 7ish, I can't do them before 7 because that's too soon, and I doubt very much i'll be home before 10pm....really not sure what to do. The pub is local but I didnt really want to come back home and disturb the dogs, and leave the father in law on his own in the pub for half hour....do you think the injections will be fine to leave til I get back??


----------



## sammyjoe

*ivfmamma* I did think that too. I may ring them tomorrow. I'm not surprised ur fuming, I would be too. I had issues with my work yesterday too about all the time off I need. Especially today for EC. But I am 1 of 2 females out of 40 people so they would never understand!

*stacey* re injections, what's the earliest injection you've done? My clinic told me to do them within in a 4 hour time slot, we aimed to do injection around 7pm every night but went out one night so did it at 5:30 therefore we could do it right up to 9:30 if we needed too


----------



## PixieMcG

ivfmamma what a horrible thing for her to say.  its none of her business.  thing you are doing great being at work at all with what you are going through right now.  x

AFM - i had my day 9 stims scan and was very surprised to be told that i have 3*17, 2*16, 1*14 & 3*13, plus a few smaller ones about 11.  Given we were told that due to my low AMH levels i may not even respond to drugs at all, we are now going for EC on monday. OMG.

We can show these hospitals that low amh doesnt mean you wont respond, lets just keep our fingers crossed we have eggs in these follies.


----------



## Charlotte022

Ivf mamma I work for my nan too! I have been given the time off from actual work but I am working at home, anyone who knows I have told her what our company business advisors told me that for ivf/ icsi treatment you are allowed the same time off as if you were pregnant & were going to antenatal appointments or scans & that you can legally be allowed to be signed off with fertility treatment after egg collection until test date as it can be too stressful to focus so that's precisely what I have done but I have taken extra leave as well as sick pay. The men have been really understand & have even text me to see how I'm feeling, the women however cannot understand why I am off but seeing as I pay their wages as I part own my grans company from buying my uncle out I have told them to shut up! 

Sammy 12 that's fab!

Cardall - wonderful news, it sounds perfect to get that many! 

Jelly baby - I'm 22 & DH is 26, we have been together over 5 years now. I have been on Metaformin for a couple of years now but for insulin resistance not pcos specifically, pcos doesn't always mean that it will be longer, some women I have read about when I was researching were ready earlier due to quick responce so I think it depends on your individual cercumstances. 

AFM due to a business meeting which can't be put off I'm off to London on Tuesday for the day so scan has been moved to Monday which clinc has said is not a problem but they might expect me to have another scan on Wednesday if needed.


----------



## holiday_girl

Hey, just a quick one to see if anyone has a successful method to sort post ec bloating? don't want to take meds in case they have a bad effect on stuff. have tried going for short snow walks but am still a giant wind balloon!

x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thanks girls. Ive worked 39 hours this week (with what the hospital told me tuesday I don't think I did bad there!) I only work 10 hours a week for my nana (as my auntys carer as she has spinal cancer, she has a carer 50 hours a week which is split between me & 2 others, 1 of the others being the cow!) but the boss is my nan as she pays the wages, then the rest of my hours are with another job caring, then I do part time nails & spray tanning too which to be honest im not that busy with as all my energy has gone on ivf so i havent bothered with my little business for a while  

I need all these hours though for treatment as we have 1 nhs go left, we need to save £500 for travel for during the next nhs ivf & then I need some money put aside in the bank for if this go fails! So at the moment me & OH are just working like mad. 

I just think though one day all this would have been worth it!

Stacey - don't worry about jabs, I did mine late sometimes when working, i actually rang the nurse advice line & checked this & she said no problem as we can't always keep the same schedule everyday x


----------



## notgivingup

IVF mamma - people are really cruel and have no idea what we go through.  I've had someone think she knows what i'm going through cause it took her 3 months to concieve!!?!? 
 to you - like you'vee not got enough to be stressed with?!?

Stacey, i dont know what injections you are on - i was taking menopur and my clinic drilled it into me i had a half hour time slot to do it each day and to not go beyond this - it felt a bit OTT to me but was too scared to not follow their orders!  check with you clinic if in doubt.  

MrsB33 - i too had massive bloating (after EC - not sure where you are up to) and then realised mine is actually water retention from mild ohss - but it felt like wind!  couldnt really shift it apart from keeping legs elevated (good excuse to get DH to wait on me hand and foot!) and flush it out with water - which i the last thing you want to do.  If in your case its wind  , gentle exercise is usually the way to go!  Dont cause an avalanche of snow if you are out and the wind escapes though!!!  

Sammy, well done on your 12 - brill!  hard work is done for now!

Cardall - brill!


----------



## holiday_girl

thanks notgivingup I'm defo an avalanche warning, the least charming side effect! possible et tomorrow if not Monday, will get a call in the morning to see how my 5 embies have got on, exciting!

ivfmamma try and block out the stuff that doesn't matter, hard advice to follow I know but you need to concentrate on yourself and recover head, body and heart. Think of the advice you'd give someone else in your situation.

hugs x


----------



## PixieMcG

Ladies I need some advice.

Do i take my gonal f Stims injection the same day as my trigger?  The nurse didn't say not too so I assumed I had and have a drug free day on Sunday but others have been told not too.  I tried calling the emergency number and can't get through.

I don't know what to do.


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi Cardall, I have EC on Monday too & tonight was my last Gonal injection. Have to continue with the seprecur/buserelin tomorrow & trigger at 10.15pm Saturday. Drug free Sunday


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks vintage girl.

I have been taking mine at 7 am and wasn't sure if I was to take the am injection and then the trigger at 7.30pm tomorrow night. Drug free on Sunday too.


----------



## Bearbones1

Mrsb33 keep drinking water. I looked 5 months pregnant a few days ago i was so bloated, its subsided alot now though. 
Good Luck for tomorrow's call xx

Stacey my otd is 27th, when is yours?  My pain has pretty much gone now, how about you?  

Avmac, everything crossed for your ET on Sunday xx

Vintage, great news on EC being Monday, try not to worry about getting 20 eggs, my clinic automatically cancel at that stage too so I was worried but all ended fine and i had over 45 follies Xx

Sammyjoe, well done today on your 12 eggies. Hope you ae resting and not too uncomfy. Defo call tomorrow to check on them xx

Mercers well done on your EC too, I'm sure your call will be positive tomorrow. Try not to be worried, bless you hubs xx

Cardall, wow great results.  Good luck for Monday xx. Ps. I took my gonal at 9 am and did trigger at 9pm so yes ( clinic told me to do this) xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Bearbones I don't feel so bad now, at least I know it can be done that way, I tried calling again bit no Luck.

If I wait until they open then I will be an hour late for the gonal f if I am to take it.


----------



## Bearbones1

That will be fine, I normally took it at 8am but needed to wait or scan result that day so did it just after scan at around 9,930. Wait till hey open xxxxx. Exciting x


----------



## stacey87

Thanks for your replies, I think I'll just ask the clinic on Monday about the timings, don't want to be doing anything wrong, I'm sure I was told half hour each way as well, might end up in the car with my bum in the air yet...that will be a sight haha. 

Bearbones, my OTD is 29th.....sooooo going to want to test early now I know you are testing earlier! There's no way I'll be able to hold on another two days!! And I feel great now, had some aches low down on day of ET but other than that felt fine, a few twinges every now again but sonographer at ET made a comment at how large my ovaries still were so hopefully they are just settling down. x


----------



## Wookster

well had 2nd stimm scan yesterday

had about 9 on one side ranging from 10mm to 17mm
and 4 on the other side ranging from 10mm - 15mm i think?

so...have got to stay on injections for another 3 nights and back first thing monday morning for another scan and then hopefully EC on Wednesday.

Is anyone else worried about the snow ...? I am so worried about it preventing me from getting to hosp to be checked and then getting to clinic for EC - I just wish it would go away!!


----------



## holiday_girl

Morning all, just had a call from the clinic and transfer is booked for Monday morning and all 5 embies are still going strong! I'm so excited xxx


----------



## Lomosso

Hello!

As a first timer I have lots of questions I hope you don't mind answering:

I have heard mention of Stims/stimming and wonder what that is.

If all goes to plan they hope to 'trigger' me on Monday then do egg collection on Wednesday...... Is sex allowed before egg collection? Looked at other websites and they seem to say yes so long as you abstain for 48 hours prior. Then what about after egg collection before embryo transfer.

Lastly how long is the wait between egg collection and egg transfer?

Hope I'm not getting ahead of myself asking all this.


----------



## Bearbones1

Morning,

Cardall how did you get on?

B33 yay great news, clever little embies. 

Wookster your follies are doing well, I know what you mean about the snow. I had visions of me camping outside the hospital to make sure I got there.  I'm sure you will be ok 

Stacey oh two extra days, ahhh.  I will struggle to wait till 27th as my bday is 26th so I know I will be tempted to test then  . I feel a bit of an ache low down on my left side this morning, it's only 3dpt I hope this week goes quickly although I'm betting it won't.  My husband went to Austria skiing on weds night and isn't back until Monday night so I'm really doing this 2ww on my own. Usually I'd go to my friends and drink wine but not this time xxx

Lomosso are you taking drugs to stimulate your ovaries ready for egg collection?  That's what we mean by stimming.  I don't think sex is allowed between EC and ET but you are fine after that if you wish.  Good luck for Monday.


----------



## Lomosso

Thanks for replying. Yes, I'm taking Gonal to stimulate the follicles and a different injection in the morning to stop growing follicles getting bigger.


----------



## Wookster

Lomosso

You sound on exactly same time period as me - aiming for trigger monday if scan is good with ec on weds!

I am not sure about the sex thing either?

Wookster x


----------



## Hoping L

Hey guys, thanks for the congrats messages, so so kind of you all. I am still on cloud 9 I think and my DH still doesn`t believe it, even after 3 very clear and dark lined HPT   Mind you secretly  think I can`t still believe we got a BFP!!!! Crazy. 

I have missed a few days on here so had pages to read through, hope everyone is keeping well?? Sorry for lack of personals, way too much exciting stuff to have caught up on but I have read every post and wish everyone so so much luck. It can happen first time and only does take one, look at us guys   

Ivfmamma..........some people are just damn cruel. She wouldn`t dream of having that way of bloody thinking if she had fertility issues or a m/c. Some people wind me up but don`t let the likes of them bother you....not worth worrying about at all. Good for your nana telling her to shut it!!!!   I love nana`s, miss mine every day x Hope you are keeping well and postive thoughts, easy for me to say I know but your happy happy time will come I am sure, us who wait deserve it so much I believe xx

AFM.....No symptoms yet, early days but almost want some to belive its real. I started awful morning sickness, well 24/7 when i was 6-7 weeks on our son. I do have a very swollen tummy by the evening, I look a few mths pregnant, I did research online and they said this is very normal.....I do hope it is x


----------



## lilacheva

hiya guys 

i am scared of not being able to get to hosp im in in the morning for 10 day scan !! nurse said yesterday she thinks ill be ready for ec on tues i am soooooo flipping excited for that !! 

hope everybody is well take care in this cold weather xxx


----------



## Norma12

I'm worried about snow too!!!

Did trigger shot tonight, EC Monday, just hoping snow isn't too bad!


----------



## Wookster

How r people finding the trigger shot side effect wise....?
Wookster x


----------



## Maverick28

Hi ladies
Can I join you? I joined the February thread but things all moved really quickly!
I am doing my first ivf, me and dh have been TTC for 6.5 years. I had a lap in march where endo was diagnosed, I also have pcos and an under active thyroid.
I am on the short protocol, day 5 of my cycle and day 4 of stims. Dreading the cetrotide starting tomorrow.
I am worrying about the dose of gonal being too low? I am on 150. I have my first scan on Wednesday and it cannot come quick enough. 
I also started acupuncture today which was bizarre but definitely felt like it was a positive!
Hope you are all having lovely weekends Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies.

Wooster - I did trigger tonight at 7.30 and so far okay. How are you feeling? When is your ec?

Claire - I'm also in for ec on Monday, very excited.

Maverick- welcome chick.  Good luck.

C


----------



## Maverick28

Thanks card all!
Exciting about your trigger, woop to ec on Monday!


----------



## jellybaby81

Evening all just popping in to see how everyone is...
Maverick welcome. I am at the same stage as u but have scan on monday... And am only on 100iu due to pcos so am sure 150iu is fine. I have also taken cetrotide once before and dont remember it being bad at all. I am on short protocol too!
Good.luck to claire and cardall.with ur trigger shots and EC Monday
afm in bed with a hot water bottle on tummy, i heard its good for follicle growth
x


----------



## Hoping L

Jelly baby81, I used to use a hot water bottle on my tummy twice a day during stimms too! Hope you are well? 

I didn`t have any side effects from trigger shot. Good luck to you all for EC.....exciting times!!!! Seems like such a long time ago now.....time does fly x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi, hope everyone is ok 

I'm going in tomorrow for first part of medical managment for miscarraige, (tablet tomorrow to drop hormones)

Then back Tuesday for pessarys to open cervix & contract uterus. (I'm absolutely dreading it!!) 

I've hung on for natural miscarraige for as long as I could, nothing's happened so hospital said I need a helping hand. 

The nurse said that on Tuesday I would basically - give birth into the bedpan then she would inspect the products.

I cant believe this is how she put it.

I feel physically sick.

I lost my purse today too, with all my money, cards, driving license everything in!!! Me & hubby have been out retraced all steps, rang everywhere & nothing!

God seriously has issues with me at the minute doesn't he x


----------



## Bearbones1

IVFmamma you poor thing.  I have no words to make it any better for you.  Will hubby be with you?  . You are certainly due a lot of luck babe. Xxx

Hi hoping xx

Jellybean ... All fine here, 2ww dragging!!

Well done to the trigger shot girls, I had no side effects from mine either.  A drug free day for you   

Maverick I was on 150/75 alternate days as I over stimulated on 150 so I am sure it will be enough for you, the cetrotide was fine too. 


1 week til OTD ..... This is going so slowly xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

*Emj* OTD today!! Good luck xx

*Bearbones* JUST one more week... Think how quickly all your treatment seems to have gone. I hope time flies by

*Ivfmamma* that's horrible what the nurse said! Some ppl have no tact. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this

Triggered last night, EC is at 8.15 tomorrow. Is it weird to be so excited?  good luck to the others in for EC tomorrow xx


----------



## vintage_girl

PS. Did anyone else have sore breasts before EC?


----------



## EmJ82

Hi all,

Hope your all doing ok. 

This morning I got a . We are still in total shock. 

Good luck for EC vintage girl.


----------



## mercers

Mrsb33 Good luck for Monday, hope the ET goes well.
I'm waiting for a call Monday to confirm if I go in for ET Monday or wait till Wednesday. 
Have 7fertilized, but that could of dropped to 2or 3 come tomo.
How many embryos are you having put back? 
Thinking of you xx


----------



## Maverick28

thanks for the welcome ladies.
i did the first injection today of what i was saying was cetrotide but it is orgalutran, it wasn't great, i did it in my leg and it really hurt. will go in my tummy tomorrow. 
i will also get going with water bottles on my tummy. 
@emj- congratulations hun! 
@ivf mumma- so sorry you are having to go through this, massive hugs to you. 
to everyone triggering or in the 2ww, thinking of you and sending lots of love and luck xxxxx


----------



## Maverick28

@mercers- everything crossed all your embies keep thriving. how many are you having back? i am only allowed 1. xx


----------



## Wookster

I started on 150 dose  gonal f every day and at my 1st scan they decided not enough so upped to 225  but I don't have pcos . 
When I asked about the dose of 150 the nurse told me its a pretty average dose.
Wookster c


----------



## PixieMcG

Wookster I think I have saw a lot of ladies on the 150, trust your nurses they know what to do and it's better to start lower and increase because if its too high from the start and you over stimulate then they may have to cancel.

I have low amh issues so started on the max dosage (for our clinic anyway) which was 375. But I have some nice follies and as you know booked in tomorrow.

Good luck with the Stims increase hopefully your follies are getting fatter.

Cx


----------



## holiday_girl

congrats emj82 that's fantastic!

mercers I think I'll be having one if they've all been getting along nicely. we've talked briefly about whether one or two but are going to go with whatever the clinic recommend as they know what they're doing and I'd rather have one success than a risky multiple (even though twins would be fab). we're really hoping for some that can also be frozen but that might be wishful thinking. good luck for your call!

happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Congratulation EmJ, you must be thrilled to bits.   xx

Vintage I know you are right, good luck for tomorrow. Tender boobs is normal even before trigger x


----------



## stacey87

Congratulations EmJ!! So chuffed for you. 

Good luck to all who are having EC and ET this coming week! 

My 2ww is dragging like mad, I'ts my birthday on Wednesday so hoping this takes my mind off it but it definitely does drag, just at the point where we just want to know now regardless of the outcome. My boobs have been hurting since EC, but I'm putting it down to the progesterone or clexane injections, I can't get comfy at night because of them though! 

Ivfmamma, sorry to hear the ordeal continues, bet you just want to close your and it all be over. Hope your hubby is giving you plen of support and I continue to think about you. You really are due some luck.  

Hope everyone else is ok. I've got to go for bloods and a review with the nurse again in the morning, to make sure OHSS is still at bay....I can fully see why they are monitoring this and feel grateful I'm not just being left but surely given the fact I live 2 hrs away and the weather they should just let me monitor myself and if I've worries then i'll go and see them?! It's such a blag having to go all that way when I feel well and just for bloods, grrrrr xx


----------



## avmac

Good luck Claire and Cardall for your EC tomorrow.

I just got back from my transfer what should of been very straight forward was a bt traumatic as they couldn't find my cervix.  All over now just hoping and praying my 1 grade 5AA blastocyst does the job and I'm blessed with a positive outcome.   

Good luck everyone with whatever stage your at!! Xx


----------



## Norma12

Congrats EmJ82 xx 

Ivfmamma- sorry to hear about everything, will be thinking about u this difficult week.

Good luck to everyone this week for EC,ET, testing & scans.

AFM- panicking a bit about the snow, it hasn't stopped all day here. We ventured out this am & it was ok but more snow has fallen. We'll be setting off very early & hoping the consultants get there too! Xx


----------



## EmJ82

Thanks for you wishes everyone. Still doesn't seem real.

Hope everyone's appointments go well tomorrow or next week.


----------



## lilacheva

hi all 

had some great news today i have 6 follies all above 18mm so ................... tuesday is ec day my nest is ready  

i am staying up till midnight to take my pregnol !!! 

has anyone ever broken the viles im petrifried of this bit mixing the liquid with the powder incase i do it wrong :/

good luck everyone at whatever stage you are at cant believe it 5 years and im here !!! 

xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

Congratulations Emj!!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

lilacheva - do you have the ampoule snappers? Little plastic snapper things? I went ages without using these then one day decided to use one & couldn't understand how I managed before, they break the top off the bottle so easy with no accidents. 

Your trigger is just exactly like menopur if that's what you stim on? it's so easy to do trigger, but yes very nerving as its in effect your most important injection.

You'll be pleased as punch when it's done. (Dont worry about losing a couple of drops, we lost a few expelling the air from syringe & I worried it wouldn't have worked, but 14 of my 15 eggs collected were usuable so I must have done it right!) good luck x


----------



## jellybaby81

Evening all
hows.everyone? Ivf mamma sorry to hear about what lies ahead next wk for u thinking of u.
Emj congrats roll on more bfps!!
Bearbones how is the tww treatin ya?!?!? Our situations are similar so am following u closely (stalking hee hee) charlotte good luck at ur scan tomorrow! I have one too!
Quick qs for any girls who take gonal or follitism...do u take any LH alongside that like luveris?? I will be taking it for a couple of days app it matures eggs better...anyone else taking this or just straight gonal? Anyone?
Good luck to the egg collecters tomorrow


----------



## lilacheva

hi ivfmama 

3.5 hours and counting until trigger !! just sat watching ivf stories on youtube they have helped ill be ok 

hope your ok xx


----------



## stacey87

lilacheva glad it's good news re follies! Good luck with trigger but I'm sure you will be fine, you can't go wrong mixing the vials! Gets exciting now hehe xx


----------



## lilacheva

hey stace

yep i know !!! and i have just had a mooch thru my hospital bag they gave me full of goodies and found a plastic snapper for the ampuoles !! i am shattered tho gonna be tough keeping awake till midnight !! 

its like waiting for nye im excited tho !! 

how are u getting on ?

hope every one else is ok


----------



## Hoping L

Ivfmamma..........words escape me, I can`t even begin to imagine what you have gone through and are still going through. I can`t believe that nurse said products.........surely she should put it better!!!!!! You poor thing, will be thinking of you. You do deserve luck and lots of it. You will get everything you long for soon I am sure x

Had a few to catch up on on here, so good luck to all for EC and ET and ofcourse the dreaded 2ww!!! 

Afm.....it is now sinking in but just a little that we are BFP   Just want to wish the next few weeks away until 7 week scan x


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl good luck for EC
Jelly baby good luck for your scan also 

Sorry for lack if personals I'm on my phone, good luck everyone where ever you are on your own journeys & congrats to those with BFP's hopefully many more to come on this thread! X


----------



## vintage_girl

Thanks Charlotte, hope the stimming is going ok. When's your scan?


----------



## Bearbones1

Morning ladies,

Avmac congrats on being PUPO, sorry to hear ET was a little traumatic though, hope you have had some rest xx

Lilcheva, wow that's late to stay up to do your trigger, I'd have probably had to go to sleep and set an alarm, did you get on ok?? Xxx

Loads going on today, goodluck for all the EC and scans and calls and possible ET, send lots of positive vibes xxxx

Jelly ... Haha my two is dragging and dragging and dragging.  I've had really heavy dull ache feeling low down on my left side on Saturday and Sunday but its gone now. 

Xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Well theres not a chance in hell I'm going on a 2 hour journey just for some bloods so snow day for me  

Here's a question that's been on my mind.....I'm on progesterone and clexane, if I don't get a BFP will my period just start as it should? Or would it not start until these drugs are stopped?? Anybody know? 

Lilacheva I'm doing good, working and getting on with things just want the 29 th to come round very fast!! Hate waiting for a boiling kettle never mind for something as exciting as this!! Good luck for EC! 

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey - your period doesn't start on gestone. It holds it back, so if you test & it's negative Leeds will tell you to stop all medication & your bleed will be with you in a few days.

I had 2 bleeds during gestone (obviously wasn't period) but at the time I didn't know that. & when I rang Leeds she said its probably implantation bleed as gestone with helds your period. 

She was right it was implantation bleed x


----------



## stacey87

Thanks for that ivfmamma, I haven't had any bleed (trying to not think its a bad thing as I know implantation bleed/spotting doesn't happen in everyone) but was just wondering whether I should be expecting a period or not. Thanks for answering my question xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey - my bleeds were on 7dp 5dt & 12dp 5dt 

Looking at your signature you aren't that many days past yet so you still have time to have a little implantation bleed.

Also like you say not everyone has them anyway  

I bet the 2ww is driving you mad? it was one of the worst things I had to endure, I only made it up to the 1ww before I cracked & tested! x


----------



## stacey87

Oh I thought implantation happened earlier than that...on day 4 or 5 past transfer..suppose not every single woman will be the same though...I'll stop thinking about it prob best way haha or I'll drive myself crazy xx


----------



## Wookster

I made it to the hospital for my scan !!!! Driving 20mph for 30miles - scary! SNOW GO AWAY!,,
Good news though I have about 6 follies that are above 18mm and another 9 or so a bit smaller.
Had bloods and now waiting for call to tell me when to inject trigger shot, I think they aiming for ec on weds, so guessing shot will be tonight sometime! So I will then be worried about driving to clinic for that 50 miles away aaaaahhhhhh too much stress.
Stay safe everyone
Wookster x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Wookster - The weather is the reason ill never do ivf in the winter again. I had mine in November (when we had all the floods) & I lost count the times the trains were cancelled because of the weather, stress ill try & avoid in future. Good luck for trigger x

Afm - I've booked a failed cycle review at ivf clinic, & have that in 4 weeks time, hoping march comes round quick so I can get back with cycle 2. 

I'm trying to sort myself out now, dyed my hair today (haven't done it for a few months as I can't be bothered to make myself look pretty with all what's been going on) looked in the mirror last night & I look like an absoloute tramp lol!

so I'm sat with a dye on & I'm off in the bath soon to shave my legs as I look like a bloke! 

I'm cooking casserole for tea, plenty of veg & good food! I really want to make sure my second cycle works!

I've started bleeding a bit now so hopefully by tomorrow most of this will be over, I'm at hospital at 8am tomorrow for miscarraige treatment.

Anyway I'm waffling, husband is at work all day so I get lonely & bore everyone on here   x


----------



## Wookster

Ivf mamma
Yes I agree this is too much stress without having to worry about the weather too!
I really feel for your situation when I had my ectopic I had to wait at home for a week whilst they did blood counts to double check what was happening and I was bleeding more and more before they took me into to hospital to operate. It was awful just waiting - sending u hugs to help u through this difficult period.
I have a snow day so will be bored and lonely too!  
Wookster xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hey wookster - when I had my 2 ectopics they did exactly the same making me wait at home & keep going back every 2 days. I think the waiting around is what makes the whole situation even worse. x

enjoy your day off x


----------



## holiday_girl

Morning! had et this morning although slight false start as I hadn't drank enough! good news also is that we have 2 for the freezer and the final 2 are being cultured another day then will be frozen if they make the grade. on to the 2ww or 11 day wait in my case, fingers toes legs and eyes crossed!

happy Monday all x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Good luck mrs b x


----------



## sammyjoe

Hi ladies,

Wow its busy on here! I've not been on here for 2 days and feel like I've missed loads!!!!!

Ivfmamma, love the positivity for March! I'm sorry for all the heart ache this week will bring for you.

Good luck to everyone with EC & ET today. And everyone who has scans, hope your follies are growing nicely!

AFM this morning we only have 3 out of the original 12 eggs collected left. Lost 1 last night & 2 the night before   the other 6 were not mature enough or abnormal. So ET is booked for tomorrow afternoon, 4 day transfer.


----------



## PixieMcG

Well done wooster.

Mrsb33 good luck.

Quick update from me, I'm currently awaiting to be sent home. They collected 7 eggs and all 7 are good quality and can all be used.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Sammy - we started with 15, 10 fertilised & we then lost 9 out of 10, only 1 made the correct cell stage for blastocyst but we got our bfp so don't worry too much. Think quality over quantity x

Cardall - lucky number 7   x


----------



## sammyjoe

*Cardall* that's great   you get a good choice off eggs to choose from and you get to blastoyst

*Ivfmamma* really. Thank you that's given me hope. As my DH keeps telling me, it only takes 1!


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks I mamma and sammyjoe.

Sammyjoe be positive 3 left is still good, as ivfmamma says you only need one to transfer.  Good luck.

Cx


----------



## Wookster

uh-oh just had the call from the clinic gotta inject at 11.30 tonight!!! late night for me then.....

In all the panic I forgot to ask where to inject I am assuming in the stomach like the gonal injections?

It is Ovitrelle I am injecting..

Wookster x


----------



## notgivingup

Wookster, i had ovitrelle - think you can do tummy or thigh, but i did tummy - in same way as all the others previously.  Mine was an autopen so i didnt have to mix anything.  My only advice would be to allow yourself time to read instructions a couple of times - its easy,  but after mixing the other drugs for 10 days, the autopen seems too easy!  I had no side effects, so enjoy a drug free day tomorrow!  Good luck staying awake - that was the hardest bit for me!!


----------



## Wookster

oh and ec weds morn - another hurdle jumped.
notgivingup- thanks -yes this is autopen type and I have a drug free day tomorrow too - nice

wookster x


----------



## Charlotte022

Wookster good luck for EC 

I hope all of you who have had your eggs collected today are being looked after.

Ivf mamma I hope that the hospital treats you right tomorrow.

AFM first follicle scan today, they said that I had a good number on both side but they were under 10mm so they have increased my dose to 225 from 150 of menopur but she said its likely to only be for 2 days to give them a boost as they don't want to risk OHSS, my linning was perfect which is surprising as I have only stopped bleeding on Friday! My 3rd scan is booked in for Wednesday to see how I'm getting on x


----------



## Bearbones1

Goodluck for tomorrow sammyjoe xx

Cardall great news on your good eggies. Fingers crossed for the call tomorrow. Xx

Wookster goodluck with the trigger, it is really easy you will be fine xxx

Congrats on being PUPO b33, the 11 day wait is not fun. Lol xxx

Stacey glad to hear you didn't risk the drive today, best to stay safe and warm.  Please can you fast forward this week. Lol xx

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones if only we could!! Glad I've got my birthday on Wednesday to break the week up, did you say yours is Saturday? Really really don't want to test early but it's going to be hard by the time the weekend comes! Are you sticking to your OTD? Do you have to go to clinic or are you just doing it at home? x


----------



## Maverick28

wow it moves fast in here, sorry for not doing personal messages as on phone.
lots of great news in here today ladies.
good luck with the trigger tonight wookster xx


----------



## AlanaS

Hey Ladies

Hope everyone is well.

I have my baseline scan booked for first thing wednesday morning, but AF hasn't shown her ugly face as yet and she was due on Wednesday past so it is very late and i am normally fairly regular. Should i still go for the scan as planned or should i phone the clinic to let them know.

I have been D/R for 13 days so far on 0.5ml Suprefact injection, anyone else had the same thing?

Thanks

A


----------



## jellybaby81

Wow busy busythread!!
Alana  welcome and i would ring clinic and double check.
Charlotte total snap over here!!! Lots under 10 great lining and dose was increased for 2 days. Weird huh??
Best of luck to any egg collectors tomorrow congrats to everyone who is pup so many hurdles aggghhhhhhh!
On.couch with hot water bottle again this eve plus ate an avocado earlier they are supposed to be good! 
X


----------



## joe1977

Hi Everyone
I have been reading all your posts and there seems to be a great amount of positivity radiating from this topic.
It is a real comfort to see that everyone is experiencing similar feelings to me.
We went for our final scan today and took the Ovitrelle auto pen injection at precisely 7:15 - I have to be at the hospital 6:30am on Wednesday  
Nurses are really upbeat about my 11 follies although I also have a couple that are smaller than the rest. I have at least 5 over 19mm!!
Trying not to be too optimistic but it's hard not to be plus I suppose there is the old positive mental attitude.
Keeping with being positive and optimistic and will deal with the bad if it happens - hopefully not....
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby how spooky! When is ur next scan? Mines Wednesday morning x


----------



## Bearbones1

Alana I would still go for your scan, fx all will be ok xx

Jelly and Charlotte. Ooh your both upping the dose  . Keep the heat on and eat lts of protein and bazil nuts. 

Hi joe, that's good news, goodluck for weds xx

Stacey I just have to call my clinic with the result, do you have to go in for bloods or anything?  My birthday is 26th which is Saturday, I'm going to try not to cave then.  I don't feel any symptoms do you?  My boobs kill but that will be the progesterone. I'm out for my bil bday tomorrow eve for dinner so that's one evening that will pass quicker. Lol. Funny our bdays are the same week too, I hope you have a lovely day and hopefully the last one without bambino xxx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones yes you too! We are off to the pub tomorrow night with the father in law to watch a band, Wednesday OH is cooking a nice meal, Friday we are going shopping then I'm having an Indian head massage then going out for a meal....so got plenty to take my mind off things but it's when I'm led in bed at night I can't stop thinking about it. I have to go in to the clinic but they are only testing urine! I'm kinda glad though because I've done so many hpt's over the years and they've been nothing but disappointment and bad luck....so I'm glad I don't have to do one at home (it's just the way I think about things) my boobs are killing and look abit bigger but I do think that's due to the progesterone also, had some minor dull aches but nothing else. Have a lovely week, let me know if you get any other signs  xx


----------



## mercers

Thought id just do an update. ET is booked in for Wednesday, 1pm. Have 6 eggs survived and going to blastocyst, trying to stay positive and cope with tender belly, bloated and waves of nausea from these peseries (up it bum tablets) hee hee hee 

Am starting to plan things to do whilst on my 2ww 

Have acupuncture after ET

Hope everyones next steps go well, lots of baby dust sprinkled

Xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Evening.

Thank you and yes I have been well looked after today.  Poor hubby has been running around making sure I'm okay.

Mercers well done on 6 eggs, good luck for ET on Wednesday.  I'm looking at Thursday if our embies make it.

Stacey & bear bones, you ate doing great on 2ww, you can both do it and its great you ave each other for support.  I'm planning ongoing ack t work as normal day after transfer, bit worried about that but don't have much choice.

Charlotte & jelly baby good luck for scans, I used a hot water bottle every other night and my follicles grew, we had 7 eggs today and that's me wit low amh and told its likely I won't respond.

Joe stay positive, I definitely believe it works, as mentioned above we got some good results from our 9 follicles.

Cx


----------



## cuteloveangel

hi ladies, been stalking you for a while now but it seems that you all got to know each other so didn't want to intrude. i recognise a few from the oct/noc thread like ivf mama and jellybaby. hope you girls are ok. sorry to hear about your sad news ivf mama. just don't give up on you hope. it will happen for you one day x

afm....this is my first icsi attempt, however i had my previous cycle cancelled due to a reoccurring cyst on long protocol so now I'm on the short one and its sooooooo much better!!! i never gotten this far before but I'm going for my ec tom, i got 10 follies on my left and 10 on my right ranging from 10 - 21mm so hope they can find my eggies in there. really nerves about tom but i know I'm heading in the right direction. 

congrats to hoping and em47 on your BFP!! we hope we will all be joining you on your journey. 

anyone else doing acupuncture, esp the girl that got your BFP? do you think it really helps. I've only had it once to try and it was ok. very relaxing but I'm planning on going before et and straight after as they say that the best time....anyone else had any other experiences with it.


----------



## holiday_girl

so much to catch up on since I looked yesterday! good luck everyone with your various stages, it's amazing how quickly it all happens in the last couple of weeks. I'm on day one of 2ww and had a really restless night and just trying to send sticky vibes to the embryo. have also been using the friends song to lighten the mood; are you in there little foetus in nine months will you come greet us, I will buy you some Addidas!

I've got reflexology booked for Thursday this week and next so hopefully that will help. I couldn't get an appointment with my acupuncturist until 4th Feb as he's so popular (he used to work in an ivf clinic) but hoping that the sessions I've had before have already done their jobs!

xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Welcome cuteloveangel - sorry to hear your last cycle got cancelled. It's a busy thread but just keep popping on when you can.  I had EC yesterday so were not far apart, this is my first icsi cycle also.  With low amh we didn't know if we would get this far either and got 7 eggs.

Mrsb33 I hope your two week wait flies in, I'm potentially booked for ET on Thursday if my embies make it.  Dreading the 2ww.  My reflexologist won't treat me now until after my 12wk.


----------



## holiday_girl

hi Cardall is that because she's booked up or because she doesn't think you should have treatment during 2ww?


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi mrsb33 - she doesn't feel comfortable doing reflexology due our circumstances and doesn't want to treat me until after the 12wks.

I just got the call, out of our 7 eggs only 4 fertilised normally.  I was shocked to have lost almost half overnight, I pray the rest make it until transfer on Thursday.

Cx


----------



## joe1977

Thoughts are with you Cardall - I am getting anxious about EC tomorrow and not knowing if there will be any eggs to fertilize


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks joe, it's one hurdle after another isn't it.  You think once you have eggs all is good but now they need to grow to a certain size before et.

Good luck be positive.

Cx


----------



## lilacheva

afternoon 

well just got back from ec !! in a bit of pain well not pain just uncomfy tummy cramps  

they managed to find 6 is that good ?? 

i was origionally supposed to be just having the sperm in a dish for natural selection but as the quality of partners sperm was slow we have had to change to icsi urgently does that improve chances or not?? 
!! i am bag of mixed emotions now 

to any one about to have ec its really nothing to worry about i was so so scared but its not bad at all !! 

i am just terrified of the results now !!! 
 xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi everyone
this place is getting busier by the minute. Wowzer so weird us all going through same thing at same time. Its good to get the benefit of ithers ahead of me. Hope u are all doing ok in your various stages..... I am getting nervous just thinking bout getting there
welcome cute love angel and best of luck for tomorrow...
Charlotte next scan tomorrow like u.... I am now on 125 gonal which is low but am nervous as my ovarues go bananas on drugs so will.see tomorrow if ut was right to up my dose... I do not want 20+ eggs as my clinic will freeze if that happens....
Bearbones eating brazils ev day but bad on protein cos am veggie but drinking loads of milk.
Went to see THe impossible today. Wow.


----------



## holiday_girl

hi lilacheva, 6 eggs is good my clinic told me 7 is average so you're not far off. I can't comment about icsi, sorry. try not to stress, all you need is one and any more is a bonus. my reflexologyst was telling me about another of her clients who only had one, that one fertilized and is now a baby boy so there is always hope.

good luck x


----------



## Wookster

Hi 

Wow busy on here...it's great to be surrounded by those who understand. 
I had my trigger injection at 11.30pm last night - struggled to stay awake!
EC - I have to be there at 9.30 tomorrow morning. I am having it under local anaesthetic.
AND the weather looks ok out there for tomorrow icy, but ok!
I am nervous but also excited for getting this far. 
Lets keep going girls we can do this!
Wookster x


----------



## Wookster

I have a question about sex. Are you supposed to have intercourse once you have injected ovitrelle? 
Wookster x


----------



## Norma12

Hi,

Wookster I would so no to sex after trigger, you don't want anything to interfere with the ivf & if hubby is doing a fresh sperm sample on EC day  he needs to have abstained for 2 days ( no more than 4)  before egg collection day. 

AFM- still a bit sore & twinges after EC yest. We got 5 eggs, 3 fertilised normally, just got to wait for call tomorrow to see if ET is Wednesday or if taking them to blastocyst, embryologist didn't mention 3 day transfer   hoping & praying we get to the next stage


----------



## Wookster

Thanks but just read somewhere that you should....however I am not risking anything interfering with the process.
Hoping and praying for your successful egg transfer
X


----------



## Norma12

Wookster-ooooh where did you read that? has he abstained for the right amount of time?  Does Anybody else know?  Xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

No sex  . It doesn't make sense if he is providing his bit tomorrow.  

Hiya girls, lots going on.

Well done lilcheva. 6 is a good number xx

Cardall fingers crossed for the next update on your embabies xx

Goodluck tomorrow cute loveangel and mercers. 

Jelly and charlotte hope the scan goes a well.

Stacey I know exactly what you mean about poas, the stress is taken away from you a teeny bit as you don't have to see it if its not positive. But it will be positive.  . My head is pounding and has been most of today, I was in the office all day today which I haven't been since last Tuesday so it may have been that. Bleurgh.


----------



## Bearbones1

I'm off out for dinner for bil bday. With my banging headache. Don't want to take paracetamol though.  

Have nice. Evenings catch you all tomorrow xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Wow, things are moving fast in here! Not long & we'll all be in the 2WW together. Glad everyone seems to be getting on fine, congrats to those who had EC yesterday, numbers sound great. 

Well I ended up with 10 eggs yesterday & got the call this morning that we have 6 fertilised & going to blast so I'm very happy  ET is booked for 8.30 Saturday. EC went well, I had an IV sedation & can't remember much, had a lazy afternoon with DH waiting on me & feel 100% today. Am now using crinone gel (ick!) till OTD

Good luck to tomorrows EC girls & scans

FWIW we were told to absolutely not have sex 2 days before EC up until ET.


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay great news vintage xx


----------



## Wookster

Read it On a website giving info about ovitrelle....


----------



## notgivingup

Evening ladies, 
Bearbones, if you are struggling with headaches, my clinic told me there is no harm in taking paracetamol - in fact i had to take quite a lot while struggling with ohss - just your bogstandard paracetamol - better to enjoy being pupo than struggling if you dont have to.  Not sure of your reasons not to take it and obviously wouldnt ask, but just thought i'd let you know ive been reassured its fine to take - i was scared of taking anything but was pretty miserable without it!

wookster - my clinic said sex was a definate no-no before ET - ovitrelle is used for other things, so maybe thats when sex is encouraged!  

congrats to all those who are at EC and ET stage.

AFM, the 2 ww goes on and on.  1 week down, 1 week to go...went back to work today which was a really good distraction and i survived another day.  Ordered HPT's online today so hopefully they will arrive over the weekend and i cant be tempted beforehand if there arent any in the house!


----------



## jellybaby81

evening all 
soooo much going on. congrats vintage girl on 10 eggs i would so love that nice even number. gives u alot to work with.
bearbones dreading scan in the am just in case overstimm again - did u have same fears this time around? were your bloods high this time around with 12 eggs? you sound very positive and in good form hope I am not a mess during the tww (hoping i get that far  ) enjoy your dinner out!!!
congrats to lilcheva and claireb on EC 
cardall hope you get news on your embies tomorrow!
sorry prob forgot loads of peeps but its a busy thread
x


----------



## Maverick28

great news on the egg collections and embies that are fighting ready for transfer. can't wait to see all the bfps in this thread!
afm- first scan tomorrow, really nervous!
good luck to all ladies with appts tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Thanks notgivingup. I took some and felt muh better xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Good luck maverick hope your scan goes well.

Jelly baby, bearbones, notgivingup, Wookster, vintage girl thank you all for the well wishes and good luck for my embryos.

I wasn't asked to call again tomorrow but think I will call and ask how they are doing.  Dh thinks I should wait until ET on Thursday as I may worry.

Notgivingup halfway there now. 

Vintage girl well done for 6 blasts that's amazing results.
Cx


----------



## sammyjoe

I'm officially PUPO! Had 1 egg transferred today with a 4 day transfer. Test date is next Sunday, eek!!!

But only 2 mad it to today out of the 12 they collected, fingers crossed this is the one!

Getting so busy on here now! Sorry for lack of personals, il read up and post personals tomorrow


----------



## PixieMcG

Sammyjoe joe fantastic news.  Can I ask how many of your 12 fertilised? If that's not too personal.


----------



## Bearbones1

Cardall  . I would give them a call too but then again no news is good news and they would call if they didnt think they would make it to ET so try ot to worry too much xx

Jelly, they didn't even do my bloods this time so I've no idea what level they were at.  . Goodluck xxx

I've woken up with that horrible headache. Feel like I have a hangover!!


----------



## joe1977

just come round and have 10 eggs woohoo, sat in my private room and just ordered lunch. lovely and the staff are so nice and caring


----------



## sammyjoe

*Cardall* no course its not to personal! 6 fertilised, lost 2 the first night, 1 the night after and then 1 stopped dividing well Monday night. So he's still there just not dividing as quickly so was out of the game for transfer yesterday. Waiting on a phone call this morning to see if he made it over night and we get frosties, they wont freeze just 1. So if he is still dividing he will be frozen with our good healthy one. The nurse rang us every morning for progress update from 2 days after EC.

*Joe1977* that's great , well done you


----------



## lilacheva

hi girls 

just had the call 


out of my 6 eggys 4 have made it !!! 


xxx


----------



## stacey87

Great news lilacheva! 

Sammyjoe..congrats on being pupo..so you had transfer yesterday and can test Sunday? As in the 27th? 

Congrats to others that have had EC and ET this week! 

It's my birthday today...and feel like utter ****e! Feel really down and like I just want to cry, my heads banging, im shattered and I feel like I've got a stinking hangover despite only having 2 lemonades last night   6 sleeps til OTD and it can't come quick enough....if I don't cave in beforehand....


----------



## stacey87

In addition to my last post I've just been to the toilet and I was bleeding a little....(sorry if too much info) not sure what to make of this..burst in to tears automatically and just presumed the worse but then the nurse said it may well be implantation if it's only light?! Now I don't know how to feel.....


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi Stacey - it's implantation bleed, I can assure you that that's what it will be, I had my implantation bleed (bright red blood) all day on 7dp 5dt & then again 5 days later (all day again) I thought it was too much blood for implantation but that's what it was. It was only there when I wiped but it was every time. x 


Afm - i had second part of miscarraige treatment yesterday, It didn't work!!!

**Wont go into to much detail as dont want to mentally scar anyone, so i will keep it short*** 

I passed the sac at home at 1am yesterday morning before i was due in to hospital, so i took the sac to the hospital in a little zip up food bag (all I could find at 1am in the morning) & they confirmed that it was exactly what I thought, but it didn't look like the whole product, i woke up at 1am with fairly bad cramps & my bed was flooded so i went down to the toilet & for 2 hours sat there passing stuff, sorry wont go into to much detail but it wasnt nice.

so when I got to the hospital & they'd checked what I'd brought in I was sent for an emergency scan (in a flaming pregnancy department!!! & made to wait 35 minutes with a room full of mums to be!!) it showed the whole sac & baby had gone  but the placental tissue was still intact so I had 4 pessarys & waited all day & nothing happened! not even one bloody cramp! Those pessarys work in 95% of patients but it didn't do anything to me!

I now have to sit tight for 13 more days for a scan & hope the last little retained products pass naturally or I have to have surgery! The senior nurse said that more than likely my body will let go of this last bit naturally as its quite small in conparison to what it was, she said id miscarried the actual sac/baby at home (which is what i wanted to do) so I'm praying that this quickly resolves because I can't put a lid on this horrid time until its sorted.

I'm sorry for lack of personals I will pop back on later. x


----------



## PixieMcG

Ivfmamma I have a lump in my throat now after reading your post, I'm sorry to hear your ordeal isn't over making things more difficult for you to process.  

Stacey87 sorry you are feeling unwell, especially on your birthday huni.

Lilacheva great news well done. 

Sammyjoe I hope your little one catches up and you get some frosties.

Afm I called the clinic today to get an update on eggs, all 4 have developed into embryos with 3 being good quality and I lagging behind.  Nurse said that the one lagging behind could catch up but at the sometime the good ones could drop off.

Nothing is ever simple eh.  Please be good for ET tomorrow.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey - I'm sorry I didn't say happy birthday  

Cardall - ivf is just one big gamble, nothing's ever guaranteed & I always think its in gods hands, once eggs are taken from your body you have no way at all to control the situation, all you can do is hope for the best, & if one of those is destined to be your baby it will make it through whatever happens. Good luck x


----------



## lilacheva

hi 

thanks for the well wishes im prod of my 4 embies  i just hope they make it now 

nurse said either fri or sun for et 

i am confused now tho can some one help ??

i should be due on on 1st !! so if i get my eggy back in friday and i come on my period does that mean its over ?? do i hope i dont come on ?? im so confused 

thanks and good luck xx x x


----------



## Bearbones1

Happy Birthday Stacey, sorry you feel like ****e too, I feel exactly the same, i could cry - but in a silly sort of way im glad you feel like this too    Im sure Ivfmamma is right - its implantaion bleeding, its the same time as she had it xxx

Ivfmamma - Im sorry,   what a horrible situation,  

Lilcheva - great news,  

Joe - yay 10 eggs, take it easy and enjoy your lunch xx

Good news cardall. xx

Lilcheva - you will start progesterone to delay your period - Have you not got it to start tonight?

I am at work feelinghorrendous and have to go to two client meetings this afternoon.  (to complaining customers!)


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks Ivfmamma.

Lilac hevea sorry I'm not sure this is our first cycle but I'm curious now, as I'm also due on next week and not sure what happens.


----------



## lilacheva

hiya bear bones 

i have the pessaries that i start tomorrow morning is that what they are for ?? how long to they delay it for ?? do they work as if its going to happen it will wont it !!! 

crikey i thought id know everything now but i guess its a learnings 

xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Bear bones I wasn't given anything either, since sat booster day I haven't taken anything at all?


----------



## Ivfmamma

lilacheva - dismiss when your period 'should' be due, it doesn't work like that with ivf/icsi, your natural cycle has been changed when you start treatment, so don't go by your dates of when your af would usually be due x


----------



## lilacheva

cardall are you at the same stage as me then ?? i had ec yest and they got 6 got the call and 4 of them are fertilised  just worried about my period now !! xxx


----------



## lilacheva

hi ivfmamma 

thanks ! that makes it more confusing now lol ! only cos i did come on thru treatment when i should have done :/ so the pessaries stop period then or delay it !! so i hope for non bleeds then im guessing !! ................... i should have listened more me thinks !! its hard to take it all in tho xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

lilacheva - they class ovulation as egg collection day, so technically - if your period would come this month (but hopefully you will get pregnant & it won't arrive at all) it would be due 'around 2 weeks' after your egg collection yesterday (so definitely not by the 1st of feb as you thought) x


----------



## lilacheva

ahhhhhh 

so thats why its 2 weeks wait then !! .......... thank you so much !! cant stop thinking about them in their dish , take care ivfmama xxxx


----------



## SuzyH

Hi all

I'm on the other thread having treatment Feb and March but I have been following your stories

This website is amazing for support and information. Thank you to all

IVFmamma, you are constantly in my thoughts and I have been folowing your story. You seem a very strong brave women. You are going through hell but you are still showing support to others.
Only rare special people can give others such support and hope when they themselves are going though hell.
I will hope and pray for good things for you.

Sue
x


----------



## PixieMcG

Ivfmamma you are so knowledgeable I'm glad we have you to keep us right.

Lilac hevea yes I had EC on Monday, 7 eggs, 4 fertilised with all 4 being embryos today but 1 lagging behind the other 3.

So we're cycle buddies.


----------



## Bearbones1

Ivfmamma is right ladies  xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*Stacey* my OTD is 3 Feb not 27 Jan!!!! They said 16 days from EC & i had a 4 day transfer so OTD is 2 days earlier than i expected  unfortunately none of them made it to freeze, absolutely gutted  from 12 eggs i did not expect only 1 to come through. Fingers crossed I've got the strongest fighter on board!

*Ivfmamma* wow, how do you do it. I can't start to think what you are going through. I'm keeping everything crossed your body does what it has to do and pass it naturally  your a very strong women.


----------



## mercers

Well ET happened today and amazing that hubby was able to be scrubbed up and come in with me.
2Embryo transfered... Now for the 2ww... Please go quick please go quick.


----------



## Norma12

Wow, its really fast moving on this board!


Ivfmamma- you're in my thoughts at the moment, such a tough time & you're still helping us lot out! 

AFM- had ET today, 2 put back, 4 day grade 2 & grade 3. The nurses were great & hubby was there with me. Still a bit tender from EC, getting a few cramps after ET but they said thats normal for today 😃 taking it easy for the rest of the day ...........OTD 6th Feb


----------



## Hoping L

Hey guys, hope you are all well. 

I had pages and pages to catch up on, moves so so fast!!!

Ivfmamma.......I have no real words, I had tears in my eyes reading your post. You are such a strong young lady, suppose you have had to be but you hold yourself so well. I do hope the rest of this heartbreaking time eases up soon for you. Been thinking of you lots xx  

Well done clareb12 and mercers.......now the dreaded 2ww!! Don` cave and test early, I nearly did a good few times but stopped myself and so glad I did. A week tomorrow we got our amazing BFP!!!!! Come on weeks fly by until scan, 2 ww for that too x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi everyone, mind if I join you? I used to chat on here but I struggled so much with the idea of ivf (very unsupportive parents) and found it all very hard. Now i'm actually on the way feel ok though! I'm mid ivf cycle. I just had my baseline scan yesterday and they said I have down reg'd "beautifully", thin uterus lining etc so got everything crossed. starting gonal f injections tomorrow and EC due 4th February all being well. Is this the right group or should I be in februarys group? Got my fingers crossed for all of you, going to have a little read of how everyone is getting on xx


----------



## stacey87

Sammyjoe sorry I thought you meant this Sunday, I was thinking wow that's early!! As everyone keeps saying it only takes one, it's nice to have some to freeze just incase you need another round but just concentrate on this one, hopefully you won't need another  I had 39 eggs, 22 fertilised and only ended up with one little blastocyst transferred and none to freeze.... My main concern was getting one beautiful one, any extra was just a bonus. 

Ivfmamma really don't know what to say other than I'm sorry for what you are still going through, you are constantly in my thoughts and I really hope this is the last bad luck you're given and next time round IT WILL happen with no complications and no bad outcomes. You are so strong, take it easy and don't be working too hard (if you're stil working!) xx


----------



## lilacheva

hi girls had my ec yesterday at st marys

got 6 and today i found 4 of them fertilised ! have to start taking the pessaries in the morning ! has any one every rang up to see how they are doing on day 2 ? she said either friday or sun for et but i was wondering if i could ring them tomorrow for an update on my teeny embryos ??

hope everyone is ok in there cycle is there anyone here at same stage as me ?

xxxx


----------



## joe1977

I have noticed many different comments on when the pessaries are to be used. I had ec this morning and have been told to start them tonight. Any ideas why this seems to be different for us all?


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay mercer and Claire congrats on becoming PUPO. 

Joe I don't know why, I had to start mine the evening of the day after EC. Weird huh hope ur feeling ok x

Hi 2ndtime. Glad you have started well and all is going to plan  

My head is still banging so badly. It is making me want to cry. I've been laying in bed since 7 in the dark and have drunk 5 pints of water incase it was dehydration.


----------



## Bearbones1

Lilacheva.  Cardall posted about checking yesterday, she called today and checked on them so yes why not


----------



## PixieMcG

Lilacheva I called them and just apologised for calling they were lovely.

Bearbones can't believe you still have a really sore head.  

2nd time around welcome.


----------



## Ivfmamma

cardall good luck for tomorrow x

Anyone else due for scans / collection / transfer / testing - good luck x

Night ladies x


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck cardall!! Let us know how it went.

My first jab day today....   cant wait!! Finally moving forward and taking control of my infertility!!


To everybody else, good luck and lots of   to you all xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

Good luck Cardall!

Must be close to EC for a few more ppl, best of luck xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bambibaby - i can't wait to hear all about your ivf, good luck with your injections   x


----------



## lilacheva

hi thanks for that girls 

i have just rang them the lady was lovely to me

she did say tho that they usually they dont check them on day 2 of ec as theres usually not much change in them  so really i just got advice not info on my embryos ! kinda put my mind at rest a little bit 

gotta wait for them to ring me tomorrow now to see if its a day 3 or 5 et !! 

used my first pessarie this morning ! yuk dont like them ! 

i was reading the whole thread last night its touching following everyone through their whole journey ! we started out asking questions barely knowing what the hecks going on now some of you guy are advising its lovely !! 

wish you all well with whatevers happening today !!! im going to have my hair cut all this stress has made me look like im wearing a permanent straw hat !!! 

xxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning all
good luck today cardall! Will be waiting to see your news.
Cant believe how many people are pupo! Not long before the bfps roll.in! Not long now bearbones and stacey!
Afm had second.follie scan yest day 7 notmuch growth from day 5 scan. Had 7 between 10 and 12 mm on left and 5 between 10 and 11mm on right. Plus loads smaller which i pray stay where they are. So anither scan tomorrow day 9 where they need to be at least 14 i should think..... Looks like i will be doing the full 12 days stimms is this normal? Then ec next wed.
Charlotte how did u get on??
Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

My clinic (Leeds) don't check on them on day 2 either x


----------



## joe1977

Hi Jellybaby81
I did everything according to the book.
DR from 22nd December then baseline scan and started stimming on 10th Jan for full 12 days.
Trigger shot on day 12 Monday 21st then EC yesterday.
Still a bit sore in my stomach today and started pessaries last night - delightful......
waiting on a phone call to tell me if and how many have fertilized -   for good news


----------



## Ivfmamma

Jelly baby I stimmed from the 16th November to 28th November then triggered & had collection on 30th November, so a full 13 nights worth of stims for me, my follicles behaved a bit slow because I was on a low dose, but all was well in the end x


----------



## lilacheva

joe 1977 

omg i got my call yesterday i got up super duper early ( only cos i could sleep ) kept pressing my phone to see if it was working luckily they rang me at 08:50 so i didnt have to endure the wait all morning !! 4 fertilised outta 6  

good luck hunny 

good luck cardall 

and thanks ivf mamma ! how u feeling this morning chick? xx


----------



## joe1977

that's great news lilacheva!!! OOh hope I get mine soon.....


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh joe I hope they call soon xxx

Cardall goodluck today   

Xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm fine thanks lilacheva, payday today so I've dragged myself up & dressed & have to go face the shops, i just haven't felt like going out up to now, husband hasn't had time either as he works 14 hours a day, so I need to go get some shopping.

Still dont feel like going out today but I have to, I have just run out of my pregnancy vitamin 2 days ago too (nice reminder) so I am going to boots to get my vitamins (pregnacare conception) 

did some online shopping last night on asda website, ordered some nice healthy food thats coming tomorrow, (fish & rice etc) Im not a fan of fish but will force myself to eat stuff like that because its good for you.

I'm joining the gym in 2 weeks (used to be a member but stopped when we started ivf, didn't really go anyway so was wasting my money) I'm joining not to lose weight but to get fit.

I think if I go into this next ivf cycle with a positive mind, knowing I've done everything possible to make it work, I will feel much better about it all x


----------



## joe1977

JUST GOT THE CALL......
So I had 10 eggs and 7 of them have fertilized perfectly!
The other 3 were abnormal - DH's little fellas were overly keen and 2 had gone into each looking for bunk beds methinks!
So pleased, one more hurdle out of the way


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay. Fabby joe!!!  Laughing at his sperm looking for bunk beds. Haha xxx


----------



## lilacheva

just a random question 

have any of you guys suffered from out of control mouth ulcers while being on treatment ? ive not had any injections since sunday night and they still keep coming ive got 4 at the min !!! i dunno if it the stimms or me being too tired to function ! 

thanks xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Joe - well done  

my husbands swimmers abnormally fertilised 4 of mine, i got pretty angry with my husband when they called.. i said sort your sperm out lol!

Then I remembered I had 10 that were good so I let him off, bless him i was a bit mean thinking about it xx


----------



## joe1977

TBH I found it highly amusing - we go from 15 years of trying with my last MC about 10 years ago to suddenly they all want to have a go!
Def would not have felt the same if the other 7 had been abnormal as well


----------



## lilacheva

ivfmamma seriously girl you are an inspiration !!! no matter what your still carrying on !! i dunno what i am going to do if it doesnt work for me ive been so positve all the way thru got good results yesterday but now the negagtivity has set in !!! and i dont know why !!! im not a strong person in any way shape or form  

joe !!! WELL BLOODY DONE  bet your really please !! i burst into tears yesterday when they told me lol !! 

awww  

xx


----------



## joe1977

Agreed, ivfmamma you are a true inspiration to us all and I am glad you can still get moments of light relief - even at the expense of my DH's over-excited sperm!!!!!

I am thrilled Lilacheva and can't stop smiling. Looks like all those weeks of zero alcohol / caffeine and an intense diet of vitamins / royal jelly / spinach / sweet potatoes and chilli may have paid off. Don't want to get over confident as lots of days to go but I am allowing myself at least one hour after every phone call or appointment to be superly confident of any good news I get


----------



## Ivfmamma

Joe - I read a story about a woman who had a bunch of eggs & only a small amount fertilised, she said the other eggs that didnt entertain were obviously the lesbians..... I've never laughed so much reading that! 

well here's to your 7 little babys  x


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby my scan showed that they were around 10mm but I'm staying on 225 menopur & scan tomorrow, I'm praying they grow a bit by then as they said my EC won't be until at least the end of next week or the beginning of the following week. It seems to be going on forever for me! I started down regging on 21st December & I have been stimming since the 15th of January, I had an extra week of DR now I'm on another week of stimming its driving me crazy!


----------



## joe1977

Love it ivfmamma - would not have thought about it like that LOL


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thanks ladies - I enjoy reading all your storys.

It's crazy that 3 months ago, this current thread didn't exist & I was on the old one posting all my info about my egg collection & stuff. Strange how quickly time moves on xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Joe & lilacheva well done on your fertilisation. Fantastic numbers.

Charlotte don't worry they will grow for you.

Ivfmamma I wish you all the luck and hugs in the world.

Thank you for all the well wishes today, transfer is booked for 2.45pm,  I'm going the fact that I haven't heard from hospital means its good news and my embryos are hanging in there.

Cx


----------



## Charlotte022

Cardall good luck for transfer. 

I hope they do grow thanks for the reasurance x


----------



## joe1977

thinking of you cardall


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi guys thanks for the info re stimming. You all rock. !!!
Well done joe 77 thats great news on the egg front.
Charlotte we are in same position again with slow growth but they did up my dose again yest now at 150.... Makes me nervous. But i dont see how ur egg collection could be so far away. I anticipate wed for me so triggr monday night. I think after 10mm they really take off so i would expect 14mm tomorrow and 18mm by monday (i did alot of iuis so this would be the trend...) heres hoping thats what happens for us both! 
I have zero appetite and am goingto the toilet Alot... Anyone else


----------



## Norma12

Good luck cardall xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby I haven't been going to the loo more than normal but I have lost my appetite & I'm really thirsty all of the time but it doesn't matter what I drink its still bad, although I have had problems with thirst before & it does tend to happen once I start any new medication but then subsides so I'm hoping this is the case, did your follicles really grow that much so quickly? The dr said earliest would be Wednesday for me but could be as late as the following week, that's what is driving me mad, they have now kept my dose at 225 of menopur & its a case of wait & see, she said when they get to about 12mm they then anticipate EC will be a week later, so here's hoping it will hurry up x


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey cahrlotte 
alot can happen over the week end so monday will be a real tell tale scan. I am praying for 14/15mm tomorrow dont want to stimm.too long. On most iuis i would have 13mm on a fri and then 18mm on the monday but maybe ivf different? 225 menopur is only 112 fsh so u are still on low dose  is good for your age but could take a bit longer. Slow and steady wins the race hopefully!! How many did u have at tenmm? I had 12 between 10mm and 12mm
x


----------



## PixieMcG

Ladies I wanted to say thank you for all your good wishes today.

I am officially pupo with some of you ladies.

We have 2 7 cell embryos on board anyone know if 7 cell is good?

OTD is 5th feb 

X


----------



## joe1977

well done Cardall, I think this is on track for a 3 day transfer.
Hopefully join your club on either Saturday for 3 day or Monday for blast


----------



## Ivfmamma

Cardall - just copied & pasted this for you. (congrats on being pupo) 

Grading of a day 3 embryo is based on the number of cells that make up the embryo, the amount of fragmentation, and the symmetry of each of the embryo's cells (blastomeres).

An embryo should be between 7-9 cells on day 3, with an ideal embryo being 8 cells. However, a 7-cell or 9-cell embryo can be perfectly fine and can and often does result in a successful pregnancy. In Arizona Center for Fertility Studies experience, embryos that are 5-cells or less, have a significantly lower chance of achieving a successful pregnancy.


----------



## Wookster

Hi 
Loads of info on here since I last logged on!
Update from me .....
EC went well yesterday, had some moderate bleeding but was all good in the end, they got 7 eggs.
Spoke to clinic today and I am back for day 2 transfer tomorrow as 4 have made it so far.    
X


----------



## joe1977

Hi ladies can I ask for opinions.
I am now between ec and et with et being earliest on Saturday.
Already on progesterone but having given up alcohol I wondered if it would hurt to have a couple of glasses of wine tonight as a celebratory treat for getting this far?


----------



## Wookster

I would have a glass of wine thought about it myself but had antibiotics yesterday so can't.
Personally I don't think it would any hard, but I know people have different opinions.
Go for it and have a little one for me too please x


----------



## Wookster

Harm not hard lol x


----------



## jellybaby81

Go for it joe 77 i plan on doing the same myself if i get that far!! I have heard of peoplr going out and eating big greasy pizzas and having a  few glasses to celebrate.. U deserve it!


----------



## joe1977

wookster and jellybaby81 I am now in possession of a glass of white wine.
Strange how strong alcohol tastes when you haven't had it for ages so might stick to just the one or maybe two glasses....


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby I really hope that's the case for me! I'm not sure but I have a photo of scan so I can count them later lol! 

Good luck to all those with EC or ET this weekend x


----------



## PixieMcG

Wooster brilliant hope the 4 hang in there, we had 4 fertilised and 2 embryos now on board.  Good luck.

Joe1977 quite right, enjoy your glass of wine.  

Thanks Ivfmamma sounds like mine are not too bad then, phew.


----------



## Bearbones1

Congratulations on being PUPO cardall.   my head is pounding today again, it must be hormones. X


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks bearbones, it could be tour hormones indeed with everything you have been through.


----------



## Wookster

Thanks card ell
Well done joe1977 am jealous! ESP as OH has just poured himself a glass of vino hhmmmpppfff!


----------



## joe1977

ah Wookster that's not fair   my oh had to give up everything with me as I think I would have gone mad


----------



## stacey87

Bloomin heck ladies don't come on here for 24 hrs and there's pages to read through, my word! 

Congrats on the EC and ET this week....Cardall congrats on being pupo  


Well I'm having a rubbish feel sorry for myself day, bled a little again this morning, feel really tired and sluggish, just don't feel positive at all and all I keep thinking about is testing early  in my heart of hearts I don't want to but I can't stop thinking about it and just want to put my thoughts at rest, just want to know now....


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey - I can't tell you what you should do, but I tell you what I'd do, I'd test (but that's me) its whatever makes you feel better. now I'm not saying take my advice, I would only test a day or 2 early, last time I had such a stress testing! Are you due to test in a couple of days anyway?

Your trigger will have gone by now, so any positive reading will be a true positive, if you get negative keep testing until it picks your positive up. 

Just keep thinking that bleeding is coming from the embryo attaching, my bleeds happened twice, days apart from each other which made me think nooooo this is not implantation, but it's only now I can look back & think it was actually implantation, but at the time the bleeding was NOT implantation & it WAS my period, I drove myself mad!  

good luck with whatever you decide.

You wouldn't be the first to test early, & you won't be the last.

Remember it's not called the 2 week wait, it's real name is the 2 week torture! x


----------



## stacey87

Oh ivfmamma it's definitely torture! I always told myself I will not test early and I will be strong enough to wait, I've waited all this time so once the weekend is out of the way there's nt long to wait at all...but then I tell myself what will be will be regarding of where I test!! Grrrrrrr my heads going crazy, then I just keep crying...all these symptoms keep telling me it's a positive thing but then equally it's a big thing to go through, is it just catching up on me and mentally draining...?! Thinking like this is not doing me any favours! How any days after transfer did you get a positive?


----------



## Maverick28

Hi ladies

Had my scan yesterday which showed left ovary has 3 follies on it which are measuring close to /16mm, the other has lots of smaller ones measuring 8/9mm. Doc has said we might need to cancel as they want 6 follies at 16mm or bigger. So worried,we have waited so long it will be devastating if they cancel. Another scan tomorrow at 9.15. Just hope its OK. It is an NHS cycle and we are only funded for one, our journey could already be over.


Congrats to all the pupo ladies and those with embies growing good. 
Good luck to those having et or etc tomorrow Xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey if I told you that you would test! (Because your past that point now) I tested at about 3 days past 5 day transfer & again at 4 days past - negative!

I thought I was just testing the trigger hcg out but deep down I knew what I was really doing lol

At 5 days past transfer I got a negative & cried like a baby lol

At 6 days past I got a faint line

Then each day it grew darker & darker by i think it was 8 days past they were strong, by 10 days past the lines were coming up within seconds of hitting the wee lol

By that weekend I got a 'pregnant' on clear blue digi.

I tell you what, if you want to have a laugh at how obsessed I was with testing - click on my previous posts between 5th December - 18th December I daren't even read now what I wrote as I was so ridiculous testing as often as I did 

xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Maverick I hope they don't cancel and our other follies shoot up by tomorrow. If they do cancel it will not be classed as one of our NHS funded ones though. They will start you again and tweak your drugs, which I know sounds rubbish right now soi will keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow's scan xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Stacey   other than these horrendous headaches I have no symptoms and I don't even know if the headaches are a symptom. I almost tested today but once I'd been for my first wee I realised there was no point.  I am testing on Saturday but now it's nearer I'm really scared to because I can't bear to see a blank test. Test if ou want to, it won't do any harm and won't change the end result xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma I remember reading those actually! Haha

Bearbones, I'll maybe see how I feel on Saturday when you are testing, I don't think Ill be able to wait another 3 days after you've done yours after having EC and ET with a 5 day transfer on the same days! Only feels right I test on Saturday too haha......eek it's so scary, I want to test but yet I'm scared of the result! Feel sick just thinking about it..

xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

me too.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bearbones & Stacey - me & a lady called irishflower had just the same as you two on the thread before this started.

We both had egg collection on the same day, both had 5 day blasts put back on the same day, irishflower was due to test around 3 days before me. We both got positives. 

Good luck to you both x


----------



## Maverick28

thanks bear. i was worried the nhs would count it as a cycle, is that not the case? 
good luck with testing ladies xxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Maverick - nhs ivf is only counted as 1 cycle if you got to egg collection (ie if you get to collection & none fertilise, or if you have nothing to transfer back) 

When I had problems stimming, nurse said it could get cancelled to which I asked consultant if it would class as a cycle, & no it doesn't x


----------



## Maverick28

Thanks ivfmamma. I can get my head around them needing to tweak my meds and do another cycle but was worried that we would lose our NHS cycle. Thanks for reassuring me Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

I woke up at 3am and thought AF had arrived!! Then couldn't sleep with worry.  On a positive to my headache is not here this morning. 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## lilacheva

good morning girls 

omgomg i am sat waiting for hospital to call to see if i can go for et today !! then ill be PUPO with most of you i cannot believe how far we have all come and on this thread we are all on the same journey 

stacey if you are going to test early i wish you so much luck !! i wouldnt be able to do it id be too scared 
bearbones good luck with your testing too  
ivfmamma how are u this morning ? 

good luck to everyone whos having things poked prodded injected today 
xxxx

ps pessaries are gross :/


----------



## sammyjoe

*Stacey & Bearbones* will be thinking of you both at the weekend   I feel ok at the mo, pretty calm, but this time next week im sure i will be in the exact same position as you! I'm due to test 3 Feb.

Good luck to everyone waiting for phone calls, EC, ET, scans


----------



## Bearbones1

I feel like AF is on route. Losing any positivity and scared ****less of a bfn  




Good luck lilacheva xxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bearbones - if it's any help, that feeling is normal. 

I was 1 billion % convinced mine was going to show up because of the cramps & exact feeling I get before af x


----------



## Ivfmamma

lilacheva - I'm fine thanks, just waiting for my asda shopping to be delivered, then well I have no idea what I'm doing today, husband is at work until 6 & I get terribly bored, he works days & I work nights! I go to work 5pm-10pm & when I get home he is asleep. what a married life hey! 

Good luck today x


----------



## Bearbones1

I think I'm losing it. I'm at work in tears and wish today was over. 

Thanks IVFmamma. Enjoy your delivery,   you'll have to hang out on hear if u get bored. Must be tough working every evening missing hubs.   xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bearbones - would you test today? or are you waiting for tomorrow? x


----------



## Bearbones1

I don't know, I want to but now it's not fmu.


----------



## Bearbones1

See all those smilies show I'm an emotional loonatic. Lol. X


----------



## Ivfmamma

well test today & see & then use tomorrows fmu.

They only say fmu because you've held your wee in a few hours overnight, all I use to do was hold my wee in for 3/4 hours & not drink anything during that time then do it in the afternoon/evening x

I honestly don't think less than 24 hours would make a difference hun   put yourself out your misery x


----------



## joe1977

bearbones1 I feel for you and think I would be just the same.
Perhaps you should test to put your mind at rest, either way I am praying for you xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bearbones - you are most definetly entitled to be an emotional lunatic xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

oh god I remember when I weed on one for the first time during the ivf, i couldn't hit the pee pot I was shaking that much lol the wait for that result to show up is agony! xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Ahhh. Well I have not weed since 7 so if I can hold another hour I will. I have drank a decaf coffee and water though.

Thanks girls.


----------



## joe1977

hospital phoned and all 7 have divided!!!
A couple look slightly slower but the lead ones are perfect woohoo!
Booked in for 3dt tomorrow but will find out when I get there if they want to push it back to 5 day.
One more day down phew


----------



## lilacheva

hey again 

well i had the call all 4 of them have made it and are in tip top cond so they are taking them to day 5 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones Its all good signs..! But if you can't hold on til tomorrow then test today, but make sure its definately what you want to do, if it comes back negative don't be kicking yourself or blamin yourself its because you tested today and didnt wait. I know fully how you feel, im in two minds whether to test in the morning or not, im bleeding again this morning, definately convinced myself its all over now so why put myself through emotional distress for another 4 days just to find out what i'm fearing anyway....heads all over the place and don't know what to think! Good luck for today or tomorrow....i have a positive feeling about you xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Lilacheva thats very exciting!!!!! So is ET sunday??x


----------



## vintage_girl

Bearbones- sending you lots of PMA     if you're still at work maybe just hold on one more day. OR pee in a container & save it for when you get home  

Stacey87- wishing you all the best, I have heard of loads of ppl bleeding before a BFP. 

Great news on all the embies developing for lots of you / being PUPO / EC & ET

I've got a day 5 ET tomorrow! I have no idea how many of my 6 eggs are still around as clinic doesn't call unless they need me in earlier. I suppose I could have called them but to be honest, what will be will be & I'd only worry if they weren't developing. Can't believe I'm going to be PUPO! Will it be 14 days from tomorrow until OTD?


----------



## Bearbones1

It's a bloody BFN. Now I'm even more miserable, but at least I know now rather than finding out tomorrow on my birthday.  How god damn depressing  All that work and feeling like crap for nothing.  I had a top grade embie and that hasn't worked so why would my frozen ones. Ahh god I hate this.


----------



## stacey87

Ahhhh bearbones no way sorry sorry sorry....my OH has gone to get me a test...can't wait much longer...it just concerns me that it's too soon and I'll still be holding on to some hope that's it not right...?! Plus it's not first urine of the day etc etc.... .   maybe it's too soon to get a BFP? xx


----------



## Lomosso

ohh Bearbones I am so sorry to hear your news..... I have just been reading all your posts and hoping that the last one would be good news. 

I am sitting here having had EC yesterday with a tummy ache..... which I see from all notes is normal.

Can someone please remind me what PUPO means.

Lots of love to a wonderful bunch of ladies who are incredibly supportive.

xxxx


----------



## lilacheva

ahh bear bones i am so so sorry hunny ! can it not be that u have actually tested too early ? and it wasnt your first pee ? so sorry 


i dont know how i will feel when it comes to me testing weather i can wait or not till the 2 weeks is up 

stay strong !!!! 

lomosso it means pregnant util proven otherwise , tummy pains completely normal i am still havin a bit mainly lower back now and i had my ec on tues 

xxx


----------



## stacey87

Ladies I caved in and tested early too, BFN for me also...  

Holding on to a little bit of hope that Tuesday's appointment may say otherwise but going off this bleeding I'm not convinced one bit that it can be a BFP...oh well


----------



## lilacheva

oh stacey !!  how do u feel hunny ? i am so sorry !! i thought today was gonna be a good day for everyone !! keep strong ! xxxx


----------



## stacey87

I'm gutted lilacheva, but holding on to small hope that it was too early to test...angry with myself that I've tested but I knew I would be anyway! Just want Tuesday out of the way, confirm that it's definitely a negative and then we can decide where we go from here...x


----------



## Lomosso

Stacey - I am so so sorry you got a negative too.  Can you go out and buy yourself a little treat...... crisps, chocolate, new pair of earrings.  A little something just for you.

I strongly believe that life is made of little treats.... they don't have to cost much, just something nice for us while going through all this turmoil.

xx


----------



## stacey87

Lomosso it was my birthday Wednesday and haven't had chance to go shopping yet so I plan on doing that and treating myself...then going to go for a meal. Feel like a nice bottle of red but not going to just in case, I'll save this for Tuesday after my appointment when it's confirmed! 


Life's a ***** at times x


----------



## mercers

Oh Stacey... Let's hope its because youve tested too early.... Stay strong honey 
My clinic also advised if it was first time negative, to test two days later, so even think of testing again.

bearbones massive hug to you also   

I'm having stomach cramps, can't work out if its still from EC, period starting or what?? Has anyone started getting bad skin?, I seem to be getting spotty on my face which isn't something that happens am putting it down to the hormones.....

The joys this 2WW is bringing to us all.. Lots of fairy dust xx


----------



## jellybaby81

hi guys
Stacey and bearbones,Not going to say sorry cos it aint over by a long shot yet. I know how you must be feeling, we all do as so much goes into this, but FMU is really the best this early so fingers crossed that will change for u both. hugs.
Just got call re my day 9 scan this morn follicles are growing but still not quite there yet, have 20 eggs over 11mm but only 5 at 15mm or over largest is 16mm. Nurse who rang was a bit negative saying things are progressing slower than they would have hoped and am going back in the morn. To be honest I am thrilled with results so far and did not care for her negativity... if people can stimm for 12 days total That means I have 4 more days of injections so things should be fine by then Aghhhhhhhhhhhh too many thoughts going on in my head
Hope all others are well


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bearbones & Stacey - im so sorry for your bfn girls       (really hope the result turns around for you both) xxxxxxxxx 

Jellybaby - I want to give your nurse a dead arm or leg or something! lol

I hate it when nurses say bad things & make you worry!!! because your follicles are absolutely FINE! On my day 9 stimming scan I had none at 15mm - NONE! even on trigger day I only had 1 follicle at 16mm the rest were all 13,14 & a couple of 15mm & I got 15 eggs from 15 follicles with 14 eggs usable so tell you nurse to eff off   your doing great! xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Thanks ladies    

Stacey - no way - there is no way we can both get BFNs after this,    Im holding on to a teeny bit of hope but I also now feel that it hasnt worked.  I cant imagine how it will change in two days - you have longer than that though so hopefully it will for you.  I am dreading calling the clinic on Monday to tell them a BFN.  I havent told my hubby ive tested - and now I dont think I will, will tell him we should wait till sunday and he can be part of  it.  I could drink a bottle of wine now too  
I hope it changes for you, I really do - Im sorry    

Lilacheva - great news on your call today  

Jelly - dont worry your follies will get there - I know someone who stimmed for 18 days to get there and she is now pregnant from that cycle xxx

Lomosso - crampinHope your not too bloated.

Vintage - yay for tomorrow - enjoy it babe.  I didnt hear how mine were doing on day 4 and was really nervous going in for transfer incase they hadnt made it!!  I think no news is good news! xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies - im not sure what tests you used but the ones you want a first response early response. They are awesome at picking up hcg xxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

yeah thats what I used.  It should pick up from 25iu which I should be at 9dp5dt.


----------



## Charlotte022

So sorry Stacey & Bearbones   I hope that its just a case that you have tested too early.

Jelly baby I haven't had a negative nurse but my follicles are all around 12mm but I'm due back on Monday & I have been instructed to up my protein & milk, DH is trying to force feed me milk which I hate but she said I can have milkshakes but try supermarkets own brands as fend to have less sugar etc! I have been Stimming for 11 days now so don't let negativity put you off! I'm with Ivfmamma on this one & I'm not violent either!


----------



## Wookster

Hi ladies

Stacey and bearbones - maybe u both tested too early for it to show up? Plus my nurse has just given me two tests one to do on the actual day they suggest plus one for a week later, so as hard as it is you could try in a few days don't give up hope.

Afm, I have just returned from ET and it was I felt such a tense but magical moment!

One top grade day 2 embie transferred, 2 embies frozen and 1 not so good.

I can test on 10th feb now on the countdown .....

Good luck everyone whichever stage u r at, I can't believe I have got this far so many hurdles to jump....


----------



## joe1977

not sure if this helps barebones and stacey but found this on another site:

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/673-The-IVF-Two-Week-Wait-(2WW)-If-and-When-to-Do-a-Home-Pregnancy-Test

it seems you may be too early testing xxx   

/links


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've read a story on here of a lady who tested 2 days before otd & it was negative, then re tested on otd & she was actually a bfp! I pray for you both       xxxxxxx 

Afm - I've just booked my failed cycle review (failed cycle? I got pregnant & miscarried) but they still call it a failed cycle, anyway that's in 4 weeks time, she tried to get me in next week, that's far too soon, so 4 weeks time it is. It's with the consultant, who will go over everything & see what they will do with my next cycle.

I'm just off to lay in a hot bath as I'm a bit achey down below (sorry tmi) not sure what's going on but hope everything is ok. 

xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

IVFmamma.  Take the next four weeks to get your head and body in a better place  . 

Joe I've read that somewhere too, my trigger was 16 days ago anyway.  Goodluck for tomorrow, glad all is going strong xxx


----------



## joe1977

keeping positive for you bearbones    
Hospital have me booked in for 3dt tomorrow at 8:15am......
They did say that if they want to go to 5 day I will be told when I get there - kinda hope I get a 3dt as the hospital is about an hour away.
Full bladder on the motorway what joy but worth it I hope


----------



## Jdean11

Hi ladies

I really wanted to post as I have been reading all your comments everyday. I tested early at 8dp3dt and it was negative. Did the same till otd and that morning it was negative. In the end I had a bfp!! It didn't last very long but that was for different reasons. Please stay positive and rest. 

Love to you all!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Bearbones1

Aw jdean thanks for posting, I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work out   I hope you are recovering an taking care of yourself and that you get a sticky BFP soon xxxx


----------



## Jdean11

Thank you bearbones. Really praying for you. I'm on a health kick!!   use the 1st response tests. They are the best! 

Thinking of you.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Jdean - I'm on a health kick too! A massive one! what are you doing? xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Joe - start drinking water a few mins before you get there, they faff about at hospital getting you gowned up & checked etc.. so don't have a full bladder on the motorway you'll end up pis$ing your self lol xxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks guys for support i was already wording my rant to u guys while she prattled on... She is a cow tbh and she hates the fact that i ask a lot of qs..... Sorry who would not ask questions on something this impt and its costing me 6k?!?!? Grrrrrrrr

love it ivf mamma dead arm/leg   put a smile on my face. 
They want me back in tomorrow at 8am
charlotte i am only on stimm day 9 i thought we were same?
Bearbones and stCey thinking of u
good luck joe with transfer tomorrow
wicked night out there 
x


----------



## joe1977

ivfmamma I do love you and your take on life - much like mine  
Defo don't want to have any puddles in the truck on the way to hospital!
Gradual sipping here we go and thanks for the support bearbones and jellybaby xx


----------



## Jdean11

Ivf mamma I am worried about my egg quality which sadly you can't change but I'm on a diet to loose a stone, excercise, plenty of veg and fruit, reduce alcohol intake. It's my 30 th In a month so want to look good 4 that after putting weight on during IVF and over Xmas and need to be healthy for the next go.  Any other suggestions?? 

Have they told you when you can have another go? I'm in on the 4 th but I think it will be June. We might be cycle buddies!!


----------



## jellybaby81

Me again, just a quick one for you guys! 
Were any of u given ur percentage chance of success from your clinic based on age, reason for ivf etc? Mine didnt and i wanted to ask but was too ashamed
just wondering...could be interesting


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby when did you start stimms? I started on 15th Jan, was meant to have been the 7th but my lining wasn't right. With regards to chances they told me it depends on what day transfer & what eggs look like but I'm not that fussed on that as what might have or might not have worked for someone else might or might not work for you, every one is different x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Jelly baby - my clinic gave me a 56% chance of success with a blast & 33% with a 3 day transfer, obviously they are not set in stone, thats just an estimate based on statistics xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Jdean - I'm eating loads of fruit & veg, eating pumpkin seeds, cut out fizzy pop, bought all decaf tea & coffee, joined the gym, started acupuncture, taking wellmans conception for me & male version for hubby. 

I'm literally throwing everything including the kitchen sink at it this time xx


----------



## Jdean11

Wow!! Indeed to do more!!   have they told you when your next go can be?


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm looking at April, how about you? xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Charlotte first injection was the 17th jan. Af started the 15th.
Bet lots will happen over wk end for u. I have scan tomorrow 8am which surprised me but am happy to go. Could be my last one.....


----------



## Jdean11

I wish April but I reckon may/June. My clinic say 6 months between cycles


----------



## PixieMcG

Bearbones and Stacey I'm sorry to hear you got BFN.  I hope you may ave tested to early.


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby I hope they say you are ready tomorrow, it looks like next Friday for my EC, I'm hoping they will have grown bigger by Monday x


----------



## Bearbones1

On the drinking milk but hating it thing, I'm the same but have been drinking organic whole milk with a tiny drop of crusha milkshake syrup in it. It makes it bearable and also means you know it's not full of loads of extra sugars. 

Xxx


----------



## notgivingup

Bearbones and stacey - hope your BFNs turn to BFPs on OTD. I dont blame you for testing early - i feel  like you bearbones - really upset at work and mini meltdown when i got home and feel like i'm on a downward spiral of negative thoughts at the moment and no idea why - is this normal?  just have this sinking feeling its all over yet have been pretty positive all this time till today.  OTD isnt till tues for me so still too early to test and plan to hold onto a little bit hope for a few more days.  Really wish i could find some PMA from somewhere.  Had no pains, twinges, spotting, nothing.  just feel like AF is going to start at any minute but being held off by pessaries  - someone tell me something i can hold onto. 

IVF mamma, you are so strong and supportive of everyone - your positive posts make me smile everyday.

congrats to everyone at Ec stage and pupo - the long wait continues...


----------



## Charlotte022

Bearbones thanks for that tip I will try it, I can tolerate asdas own chocolate milkshake which nurse said does the same thing but I will try some of the crusha when I go to the shops & pick some up, I'm off to bed got a massive headache & I haven't had one this bad in a long time! X


----------



## joe1977

off to the hospital shortly for et, hoping it all goes ok


----------



## vintage_girl

I'm so sorry to read your news bearbones & Stacey. Praying that it was just too early to test xx

Notgivingup - hope you are feeling a little better today. This journey really is a rollercoaster of emotions.

Joe1977 - good luck for today


----------



## Norma12

Good luck for ET today joe1977


----------



## Wookster

Good luck joe1977


----------



## Bearbones1

Notgivingup   I hope you can hold off and am sure you will get a BFP. This thread is due some luck now.

Tested with fmu and defo bfn. 

Goodluck joe xxxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Good luck Joe1977


----------



## holiday_girl

hi all, it's getting hard to keep up with all the posts but I'm hoping for bfp s for you bearbones and Stacey! this time next week I'll know either way, that feels scary as there's comfort in the 2ww limbo where there's lots of hope. good luck to all the ecs and ets going on this weekend, make sure you get lots of rest after.

AFM I've just received a letter from the clinic, I expected it to be a confirmation of embryo freezing but instead it's an invoice for £700! I'm lucky to be nhs funded for our cycle and did wonder about freezing and storage but no one has mentioned this to us at all, I'm a bit shocked, the letter says please settle this as soon as possible!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Good luck Joe1977!

Mrsb they should have told you that before. We were told that we have to pay £709 to freeze embryos then I think £140 per year and any frozen cycles won't be funded in the nhs  

Afm currently doing my gonal f injections. Hated the first one but getting used to them now. EC hopefully Monday 4rh Feb, DH has taken week off work so hope not delayed!!


----------



## holiday_girl

Thanks 2ndtimearound that's really helpful, I had wondered about frozen cycles and funding. Good luck with you ec, be prepared for feeling really windy for a few days plus having medicine to put up your bum, ivf is not a glamorous process! best of luck for eggs and embiess !x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Not sure if its true for all nhs but definitely our pct. But they should have made it clear before you started.

Oh my you made me chuckle re the windiness!! Thanks for the heads up. I was going to work between ec and et but made decsion yesterday to take week off as hubby as, so now I can relax in privacy of own home


----------



## stacey87

Notgivingup-my OTD isnt til tuesday either....was silly to test yesterday really but after bleeding for a few days i felt so stressed yesterday so in a mad moment decided to test, wasnt even the first urine of the day, was a silly thing to do really. But we have it in our heads its negative so will go on tuesday with this frame of mind and if she tests and its positive well wow what a bonus that will be. If its not then we are ready to try again. Good luck for your OTD. 

Bearbones-will you try again?  

Good luck to those having EC and ET!


----------



## lilacheva

good luck joe1977

stacey and bearbones  how do u feel today honeys  ?? 

my turn for et tomorrow a day 5 blast all 4 of them are really good atm  feeling ok ish today not as many negative thoughts !! 

whats this about paying for frozen embryos ?? as far as i knew it was all  on nhs free ?? all i had was an invoice for £30 for the gonal f and buserelin ?? is that right if u want them freezing you have to pay ??

good luck everyone for any treatments today xxxx


----------



## gucciqueen

Hi All,
I haven't been on the thread for a while...... There are So many of you on here now. 
My EC was on Thur, they got 12 eggs but only 3 fertilised. Keepin positive for the day 3  call tomorrow.
Quick q? In regards to the pessary, not sure that i'm doing it right as there is always residue on the underwear. Does anyone know if this should happen? (sorry appreciate its a bit too detailed)

For the ladies in their 2ww i'm sure its driving you mad waiting to test, but hang in there. 
Have a good day!

Xxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi lileachvea I think i have to pay to freeze the embryos myself I got a letter saying £700 then £140 every year after that. I haven't got to that stage yet though so will clarify if have any embryos to freeze xx


----------



## holiday_girl

Don't worry gucciqueen that's totally normal!

lilacheva we weren't asked if we wanted any frozen they just went ahead, not that that's a bad thing but I'm just surprised by the invoice as all the information we've had all the way through has been really clear. Good luck for your et x


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi ladies! Well I now have one beautiful blast on board & we were lucky enough to get four frosties. Absolutely chuffed  now for the 2ww


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Vintage girl thats amazing congratulations and good luck!!!


----------



## stacey87

Well done vintage girl, amazing news! Welcome to the 2ww club  


Lilacheva I'm feeling ok today, just holding on to a little bit of hope that Tuesday's test may say different. With regards to freezing, at my clinic on the nhs you don't pay for them freezing for the first 12 months but after that it's £240 ish a year.


----------



## PixieMcG

Gucciqueen yes that's normal to have residue, our clinic told me they are messy and to wear panty liners.

Stacey and bearbones how are you both today? Have you retested?

2ndtimearound the wind is really bad oops, I'm glad I was at home this week.

Lilacheva that's really good news all went to blast. 

Mrsb33 really bad they haven't mentioned that to you at all. We didn't have any to freeze but thinking about it no one actually mentioned costs if we did.

Not giving up hope you are feeling better.

Joe good luck with ET.

Vintage girl well done welcome to the 2ww.  PUPO woo hoo.

Wookster how are you today?

AFM I had an early night as was feeling rather tired, this week had definitely caught up with me.  Really bad wind and tingly feeling due to the pressaries.


----------



## stacey87

Cardall thanks for asking, I'm not retesting til OTD on tuesday...and have to go to the clinic for that xx


----------



## lilacheva

thanks girls 

yes gucciqueen the pessaries are nasty and do leave residue !! i thought i needed to do another as i thought it had slipped out lol but i was told not to do another as the body absorbs what it needs right away !! 

cardall yep im really pleased with it too still very nervous about it tho as what happens if they are still at the same rate how does the embryologist decid which is the best one then ?? 

stacey and bearbones im thinking of you 2 !! xxx

yipppeee vintage girl !!! my turn tomorrow eeeeeppp !! 

and on an ever better note the sun is shining !!! to clear this nasty snow  

xxx


----------



## gucciqueen

Thanks mrsb33 and Cardall. X


----------



## joe1977

Hi All
Many thanks for all your kind wishes, I am back home now without my embies.
Got to the hospital this morning - after an hour drive - and they wanted to discuss progress.
At 8am this morning we had 5 x 8 cell grade 1-2, 1 x 7 cell grade 1-2 and 1 x 6 cell which seems to be dawdling a bit.
We had to make the decision whether to go for the transfer or try to blast.
They did not want to transfer more than 1 at this stage due to quality so we have decided to go to blast and risk not having anything.
We have been told that by going to blast we will have a 50% chance of success compared to the current 30% at day 3.
We figured that if they make it to day 5 then excellent and if they don't, then in theory they may not have made it inside me.
Not sure if this is the right approach but I am banking on this to get me through till Monday.
Hope everyone else is bearing up today xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Yep joe you've done the right thing, youve got some good embryos there.

I was also told the same thing regarding if they didn't make it to blast they wouldn't survive intrauterine if put back at day 3, how true that is I don't know as many ladies still get pregnant with day 3 transfers, but you have increased your success rate that's for sure.

Good luck for Monday x


----------



## joe1977

thanks ivfmamma, good to know we are not alone in our thinking.
Hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Joe - im ok thanks, other than the fact that ive got toothache, I've had it on & off since Xmas eve now 

I have 2 teeth at the back which are bad but I'm an absolute fanny with the dentist so hence why they've gone bad. 

I know they won't be able to be filled & will have to be removed but I need £400 to have them out privately with sedation! lol 

I was traumatised 2 years ago when the nhs dentist snapped my roots off & I had to go see a surgeon to have my gum cut deep & have them removed, I vowed then never to have dental work done while awake!

I said to my husband today I'm going to have to pay it & have it done with in the next month or two because this is driving me mad, I have just had a miscarriage which has caused me no pain really (mentally yes! but physically no) & here I am in more pain from my teeth grrrr  xx


----------



## joe1977

well mighty impressed and you go ivfmamma... personally I am terrified of the dentist and have not been in  17 years  ......
Im so glad you experienced little physical pain as I know it can be horrible - mental pain is just as bad xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Joe you are very right in your thinking and I have everything crossed for you.  We didn't get the option to go to blast, we had two embryos at day 3 but that was all we had left.

I think you should be proud of your decision huni.


----------



## joe1977

thanks cardall, it's amazing how many decisions we have to make in this process.
Hope you're doing ok and looking after your two little embies


----------



## jellybaby81

hey guys
wow you have all been busy!
Good decision Joe they say blast is best!
Welcome 2nd time round, I have seen you on another thread today in secondary inf!!!
congrats vintage girl fab results!
best of luck tomorrow lilacheva!
afm went for day 10 scan this am with same nasty nurse grrrrrr and follies are reaaaaaaaaaddddy!!! I have 10 between 15 and 18mm and 10 between 11 and 14mm. I am triggering tomorrrow and EC tuesday. Now I am officially bricking it have not thought about EC up to this point, now its real. Can I ask what u all triggered with? I am using suprefact?!?!?!?!?!
About theses pessaries - - - -Can u choose the entry point if ya know what I mean?


----------



## joe1977

Hi Jellybaby81 Thanks, there seems to be a consensus that this is the right decision!
I triggered on Ovidrel - another injection in the stomach!
The advise I was given on the pessaries was start the night of collection and they have to go up your bottom until transfer is done.
Then they can go up the front.
Lovely thoughts all round.... they're not that bad but I am looking forward to having the front option - get fed up with popping things up your bottom - nice!!! xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

thanks joe very informative! is an applicator used?? also do u know was your ovitrelle 6500iu or did u use more than one pen? there is 6500iu in one pen? I may be using that on top of suprefact trigger!


----------



## lilacheva

afternoon girls 

random question of the day from me is ...................... the cyclogest pessaries do they have to be inserted 12 hrs apart or can i do one slightly earlier ? i dont want to ruin my chances n want to everything by the book !!but surely an hour wont hurt will it ?

joe thats great news about the blasts 

jellybelly i was told up the front bum !! give u wind anyway so i dont think it matters lol it says on the instructions but id ring clinic if your unsure !!

ivf mamma - so glad to see your still positive same goes to bearbones and stacey i just hope they turn into BFP for you come OTD

xxx


----------



## joe1977

Mine was the standard click pen which reads 250 - not sure on any more detail than that but I did only use the one pen.
I used low doses all the way through, 50 of Buserelin and 150 of Menopur for standard 12 days then 250 Ovitrelle.
The pessaries I have are 400 and no you don't get an applicator...... They are fairly small and waxy - look like a bullet (enough to put anyone off!!!!)
If it's any consolation, they haven't hurt me and I've had no side effects  

I was told to use mine before I go to bed and on waking and leave an hour before doing a No 2 if needed.
They also said to only use the back until ET as the wax can affect the cervix


----------



## jellybaby81

thanks guys, dont know where I would be without this thread, honestly. the thoughts of going through this alon 
Yeah Joe my pen says 250 which is 6500iu Hcg. thanks. I am on low dose also 100iu gonal every night. Follies seem ready now so trigger tomorrow have no idea how many they will get anywhere from 10 to 20 from what the scan read....
are you using 2 400's a day for pessaries? One in morn and one in eve or 400 total?? i think mine are 200 and use twice a day?


----------



## joe1977

mine are 400 twice a day


----------



## lilacheva

hi 

yeah mine are 400 twice a day but how far apart should u take them i want to take mine slightly earlier that the recomended 12 hours do u think that would be ok to do ?? 

thanks xxx


----------



## joe1977

I think so, they were not specific with me and just said to use one before I go to bed and one in the morning.
I guess I am using them about 8 hours between night and morning but about 16 hours from morning to night.


----------



## lilacheva

hi thanks hun thats great 

so i should be ok i did it at 8.30 this morn so ill do the other in a min i just dont wanna ruin anything !!  

xxx


----------



## Norma12

It's ok to do a pessary early but still do the one after at 12 hours gap. I was advised the 12 hours is important, as you don't want progesterone to drop xx


----------



## joe1977

Hi claireB12, did they tell you this before et?


----------



## Norma12

Lilac hevea-will have to be up your bottom if you've got ET in the morning, as they don't want it to interfere with access to uterus. You can do the front after ET. 

Nurses said make sure 12hours apart & acupuncturist advised the same as you're body is ready for next dose at 12hours& keeps levels balanced.


----------



## notgivingup

Joe, I take 400 twice a day and was also told to keep 12 hours apart and not stray too far from 12 hour window. They recommended one at bedtime which I use front door(!) cause gravity means less leakage when lying down and then back door in the day 12 hours after cause less messy! I had to take them from the day after trigger injection all the way through except morning of ET.


----------



## lilacheva

hi clare 

really  ive just done it the other way round ? oh no ............ nurse told me always up front but then dont have any on day of et !! oh have a done it wrong ?? ............... !!! xx


----------



## joe1977

well they missed this with me  
best change schedule and plan for the 12 hours.
Thanks girls! xx


----------



## Norma12

Lilachdeva- it will have dissolved by the morning, so don't worry. They are dissolved after 20 mins.  I did one on morning of transfer but in bottom so it's didn't matter when they did ET.


----------



## sammyjoe

This is our 4th time using these pesseries. Twice we've been told insert 12hs apart and twice been told 1 in morning/when you get up & the other before you go to bed. And always been told using front door. This time I am doing 12hrs ish. Every clinic is different. But the are messy, so am wearing panty liners to 'catch' the residue!


----------



## PixieMcG

Sammyjoe definitely agree panty liners are a must.

We were also told 12 hours apart and I panicked one day when I was an hour late

Cx


----------



## Lomosso

I've been told 10-12 hours apart which suits me fine. When reading packet it says those with an irritable bowel disease (like me) to use the front. Nurse advised not to take morning of ET as would make transfer difficult but to take it once ET complete.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi I was told to take 12 hours apart, up the backfrom ec to et then up the front. thanks for the heads up re panty liners!! Feeling really sick today, not sure if thats from the injections or something else?

Hi jellybaby nice to see you on two different pages. Wishing you lots of luck for number 2 xxx


----------



## joe1977

good luck today lillacheva, hope you get some blasts for transfer


----------



## lilacheva

morning girls 

ET day ( gulp.......... ) 

thank you joe1977 just waiting for hosp to ring to confirm time !!! ive got butterflys in my tummtum !! how are you this morning ?? 

hope everyone is well 

xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

Good luck lilacheva xx


----------



## Norma12

Good luck lilac hevea xxx


----------



## Wookster

Good luck lilacheva


I have one day away and this boards has gone mad...!

I had a great relaxing day yesterday by order of my DH who suggested he take me shopping, lunch and to see les mis! One happy girl here.

I also found this is it of any help to you ladies....

Home » Treatment for Infertility » In Vitro Fertilization
What Happens After an Embryo Transfer?
Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt).

3-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development
One	The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two	The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six	Implantation continues
Seven	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  
Eleven	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 


5-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT)	Embryo Development
One	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four	Implantation continues
Five	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## vintage_girl

Wow! What an amazing process


----------



## holiday_girl

wookster thanks for posting, that's great info! Good luck to all with your various ivf pursuits today, afm the wait continues.... xxx


----------



## stacey87

Good luck lilacheva! 

Brearbones-happy birthday for yesterday! Hope you managed to enjoy your day xx


----------



## stacey87

ATM I am driving myself insane.....I had some light bleeding Wednesday/Thursday morn then on/off Friday all day, then nothing since....did a test Friday, not even fmu, come back negative...I don't know whether I'm just clutching at straws or what but my minds going overdrive, keep telling myself if it was implantation bleeding then it will have been too soon to test anyway as I've read it doesn't really pick up til 4 days after implantation....just holding out hope for OTD Tuesday, was so silly to test Friday....lesson definitely learnt x


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning every one
stacey bleeding and now.no bleeding does.sound promising....... And u are right it would take a few days after that for hcg to appear! Best of luck for tues!
Good luck today lilacheva!
Charlotte my cycle.buddy how are u doing?
Bearbones happy belated b day hope u are distracting yourself nicely.
Joe only one more sleep for u!!
Afm triggering at 9.30pm. Cant believe i am at ths stage. Qs for u all... Did.u get wax before EC?? Tomorrow will be my last chance... Whats the norm?


----------



## jellybaby81

Sorry that should say waxed hee hee as in bikini waxed!


----------



## stacey87

Jelly baby thankyou....on the waxing front....I didn't bother! Obviously made sure all was 'tidy' down there for both EC and ET but for the procedures themselves they are that busy doing their job I don't think they'd even notice! But if you would feel more comfortable getting a wax there's no harm in doing so, each to their own xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby I'm ok just got a scan tomorrow morning to see how they have grown & when my EC will be, I'm praying for Wednesday but I doubt its going to be much before Friday, all were around 12mm on Friday morning but I have been having pains but someone on another thread told me it could be the follicles grown so I'm holding on to some hope that it could be that. I was thinking of waxing too but when I have had surgery down there before they said it didn't matter as the whole area is stererlised so I think its how comfortable you feel, I have been thinking of getting my legs done too but then I think I might just shave them.

Stacey I hope OTD brings you good news & a   

Thanks for the info Wooster 

How is everyone else? Two minutes away from here & there is pages to catch up on! X


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks guys
defo only shaving legs wont waste money on that. Prib wont wax bikini either. Sure the nurses have been scanning me all week and might think it strange if i appear at EC drastically different. God the things i think of.
Charlotte you have had fri, sat and sun for growth so mindays scan should show loads. Excited for u.
X


----------



## jellybaby81

Stacey on the subject of ohss... Did u feel awful after 39 eggs collected? Did they know before retrieval u would get that many? Did u use hcg trigger? Sorry all the qs but might be a candidate for ohss myself 
x


----------



## PixieMcG

Morning ladies.  How are we all today? Cx


----------



## stacey87

Jellybaby no worries about the questions! My trigger shot was Gonasi...don't know if that means anything to you. I think they did have an idea they would get that many as I think on my last scan before EC there was around that many follicles...and the consultant who did it made a comment prior to EC that more than likely the embryos would need to be frozen and transferred at a later date as OHSS was very very high, luckily this wasn't the case. after EC, for up to 3 or 4 days I felt dreadful, I felt like I'd done about million sit ups, I couldn't walk properly, couldn't stand up straight, it was awful, I had to keep going back every other day for bloods and a review, I was so worried I had over stimulated but the registrar who saw me said my ovaries were prob 5 x bigger than normal ovaries and they could get up to 10 x bigger before they started going down...purely because I had so many eggs collected. After about 4 days I felt great, didn't know what all the worry was about! I had to measure my fluid intake and urine output and drink at least 2L a day, I drank so much milk Im surprised I've not turned in to a cow! And plenty of water and pineapple juice and ate lots of protein! All this seems to have helped! Fingers crossed you don't over stimulate, do all you can and try to not worry, plenty of rest after EC etc xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks Jelly baby I hope you are right! Gosh that's a lot of eggs Stacey! X


----------



## lilacheva

hi girls 

after waiting for 4 hours needing a pee so bad i am finally PUPO i am mixed bag of emotions now
i burst into tears afterwards the lovely nurse gave me a hug and also a scan picture for the teeny embie inside 
it doesnt hurt one bit feels like a smear 

     

hope everyone else is well 

xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Congrats lilacheva! Are u pupo with one or two?
Thanks stacey for the info! Did u do one vial of gonasi or 2 ie 5000 iu or 10000iu? Just wondering cos the more u get the higher the chance of ohss.
Also how much milk are we talking 1L?? I have been drinking 1 protein shake a day but its only 15g of protein 
hope ur all enjoying your sunday
x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Jelly - I had 10,000iu of gonasi, 2 powders with one vial of water, woke up the next morning after trigger with mega painful boobs, that sore I had to let them hang free, couldn't even manage to put a bra on x


----------



## lilacheva

hi jelly 
im pupo with just the one precious little blastocyst !! they will ring me tomorrow as the other 3 didnt progress as fast so they are going to monitor them over night and let me know if they can freeze them ! 
and as for the tidying and waxing i am gutted that no one said oooh i like ya hair lol i was immaculately tidy  they do it all day long dont fret about it !!! 

xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Lilacheva congrats on being pupo! X


----------



## PixieMcG

Lilac hevea well done, welcome t the 2 ww


----------



## joe1977

way to go lillacheva


----------



## Bearbones1

Hey girls,

I need to catch up sorry.... 

Dreading calling the clinic to tell them BFN in the morning, it's really crap.  

Back with personals in a mo xxx


----------



## stacey87

Congratulations to you lilacheva ...please don't go insane like I have in this 2ww! It's great that you got a little piccy, I'm jealous! 

Jellybaby.... I had two powders if I remember rightly, and my boobs only stopped hurting about 3 days ago, they got that bad in bed I couldn't even turn over! Sorry....all my replies to you are just negative info ha, it's not all as bad as it sounds. With regards to milk I just drank and drank and drank, and a lot of pineapple juice, chicken for tea, poached eggs or beans on toast for breakfast, I really really forced the lot down, I dot even drink 1L on a normal day so trying to drink over 2L was a challenge but it's obviously worked! x


----------



## vintage_girl

I just burst into tears for no reason at all!! hormones are terrible things  I really dont want to go back to work tomorrow (just had a week off) & i've still got a whopping bruise from my IV which i'll have to cover with makeup & i'll have to make conversation when all i want to do is hide away for 2 weeks. I suppose it will take my mind of things though...


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi vintage girl - I feel very much like you I'm back at work tomorrow and I'm really dreading it.  I wish I could just stay at home and relax with out worrying about what's going on at work.  Work matters do seem trivia with everything we are all going through.

Hope you feel better once you pr p and at work tomorrow. 

Cx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Congratulations   lilacheva, everything crossed for you!!

Are you ladies taking time off for 2ww? I'm taking week off for ec and et but dont think can take any more time off unless I just phone in sick...  Vintage girl, hope going back to work goes ok and makes the process faster xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning all,
Just a quick one from.me..... Took trigger last night at 9.30 pm. EC tomorrow at 9.30 am. Agggghhhhhhhh. Cant believe have.to go to work today but must sort things out before rest of week iff.
If they say 9.30am will it def be 9.30am? Does it have to be strictly 36 hrs later?
Pretty sure no-one else up.for EC tomorrow....2nd time round u on track for next week?
Happy.monday (not) to everyone else
x


----------



## joe1977

Hi Jellybaby81 - I am up and nervous about ET today.
Really hope some of my embies have made it to day 5 blasts....   
My consultant told me they aim to do ec 36 hours after but they can do it much later - up to another 30+ hours!!!


----------



## Bearbones1

Goodluck jelly   xxx

Goodluck for transfer Joe xx


----------



## joe1977

thanks bearbones, hope you're ok xx


----------



## lilacheva

morning 

ahhh joe good luck hunny !! xx

jellybelly , i was told to be at hospital for 7.30 am for ec as they have to book you in etc i didnt go in until 11am but they told me it would be 11 am they have to do it within the exact time span you took your trigger shot there was a girl next to me who took hers late so they had to wait to take her down to theatre for her ec 

xxx


----------



## joe1977

Feeling very sickly.
Phoned the hospital to find out how my little embies are doing and they can't tell me.
They said that they will only check them just before I get ther so as not to compromise them.
Not sure how I am going to cope as I don't leave till 11:30........


----------



## cuteloveangel

hey joe 77. i ve got my et today too. what time is yours. mines at 2pm but I'm going to get acupuncture done before i go as i heard its the best time. which hospital you at?


----------



## joe1977

1 - 1:15 at the Priory Birmingham. Good luck


----------



## cuteloveangel

woow I'm at birmingham womens.....just around the corner. k good luck. let me know how you get on. we can go thought this 2 ww together too. very twitch to report..lol


----------



## joe1977

wow very close!!! Not long to go now, will be updating when I get home


----------



## Charlotte022

Good luck to those with transfers today! 

My scan went ok, got 3 about 17mm then the rest range from 16mm to 14mm well the ones that were measured I think there were more smaller ones but they might be to small, another scan on Wednesday now & EC should be on Friday if all is well if not it might be Saturday! X


----------



## jellybaby81

Might be too late but good luck joe77!!!!
Well done charlotte that sounds great hopefully fri eh
Peeps, was.just thinking ti myself: what in gods name did i think about prior to ivf.... Its occupying my everythought!
Pupo gals do i need to bring anything to egg coll tomorrow (barr my loaded ovaries)? Spare clothes etc How long were u guys in clinic in total for? Will they give me pain killers to take home? Seriously getting nervous now!


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby good questions, good luck for tomorrow's EC! 
Knowing my luck it will be Saturday x


----------



## vintage_girl

Good luck today girls for EC, even though you're probably home by now. Hope it all went smoothly xx

Charlotte- great news! Won't be long now

Jellybaby- I took along a dressing gown & slippers but never even wore them. I was given a painkiller suppository & told to take paracetomol if needed. Nothing to be nervous about, the build up is far more nerve racking than the actual procedure and you'll be at home resting in no time. I was there for 4 hrs total

Before IVF, I kept my mind busy planning a nursery, I now have a whole wealth of knowledge when it comes to paint colours lol. Daren't buy anything though (wish lists are fab though). Before babies though.. I have no idea what I thought of, holidays maybe 

Thanks all for your kind words yesterday, had a bit of a sulk & am feeling a little better today. Work is ok, but as Cardall says, it all seems a little trivial.


----------



## avmac

I think I'm going insane on my 2WW.  I'm in the same situation as Bearbones and Stacey I used a clear blue digital this morning 8 days after my blastocyte transfer and got a BFN I'm gutted!  To be honest I don't feel anything so it wasn't a surprise but I still feel devastated.  It says you can use it 4 days before your period and my blood test should be Wednesday but I go away with work tomorrow so can't get bloods done until Monday.  Am I kidding myself that maybe I've just tested too soon?  I have had no symptoms except I'm extremely hormonal and can't focus on anything but I think that is a standard for anyone on the ivf journey!  Sorry just looking for some sanity 

I hope everyone else EC and ET have gone well - good luck!! Xx


----------



## joe1977

well back home now with my very precious little 4ab on board.
really pleased and we have 2 or 3 to freeze as well!


----------



## avmac

That's great Joe1977 good luck!  xx


----------



## joe1977

Thanks avmac   xx


----------



## Maverick28

Great news Joe, everything crossed for your bfp hun. Great that you have frosties too. 
Sorry to hear about the test av, it may be too early though hun. 
Afm- I had egg collection today, I took a bag with slippers and dressing gown but didn't get chance to use them lol. They put you in a gown and then you get dressed quite quickly afterwards if you feel OK.
I am gutted as we only got 3 eggs, now just the long wait until tomorrow to see if my eggs have turned into fighting embies.
Hope ladies in the 2ww are feeling OK and keeping busy. This journey is just wait wait wait!! Xxx


----------



## lilacheva

afternoon 


wahoooo joe welcome to the 2ww in my case 18 days wait which leads me to avmac 

im my opinion chick you have tested wayyyy too early 8 days ? i was told not to test before 18 days and i have just had my blast yesterday ! i know its extreame and i wished i had been told 2 weeks but the nurses wanted to make sure when i test its 100 % accurate ! i hope i am right and it is that you have just tested too early !! how do u know that your period is due i have no idea now about dates and time i should come on how do u work it out ??

hope everyone is ok ? xxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

On the old thread I did this thing were I said 

****right ladies no more bad news on this thread****

Everyone got good luck for a while after that..... so that's going to happen on here do you hear me!!!! 



Avmac - those tests by clearlblue (digi) are dangerous, you shouldn't test with those until you have had a positive on another brand at least, you need a bit higher hcg to register a 'pregnant' & at 8dp transfer your hcg is in it's teeny weeny stages, 

You need a first response early result test (FRER) they are the best ones, I was picking up lines on them at 6 dp transfer, I did use a clear blue digi but that was on 10 dp transfer & only got 'pregnant' 1-2 weeks, left it 3 more days & got 'pregnant' 2-3 weeks so my hcg had gone up quite a bit in 3 days. If I had of tested on clearblue digi at 8 dp transfer I'm almost certain it would of been negative xx 

Stacey - good luck for the morning hun xxx 

Bearbones - how are you? xx 

Joe - how was today? xx 

Anyone else I'm just on my way to work so will pop on later. xx


----------



## joe1977

Hi ivfmamma, all good thanks and finding it strange to know I have our little embie on board! Hope the teeth are ok today.
Lillacheva, glad to be in the wait although how come you otd is so far away? My hospital have me booked in for the 7th and I have to take an fmu sample with me for them to test.


----------



## stacey87

Congratulations to those who have had ET today, welcome to the 2ww! 

Bearbones how are you? 

Avmac...it's hard to not test early isn't it, something inside me just made me do it, really wish I hadn't though, I did it on the basis that I were bleeding.....but if this was implantation bleeding it would have been too soon test any way, silly me. And i used clear blue, dont think it was even an early one,think it was from the day of your period' and it  even fmu! Good luck and fingers crossed it was too early for you and you get a BFP  

I'm still bleeding on and off, starting to feel ratty and tummy ache low down....Just hoping and praying for a little miracle really for tomorrow, but in my heart of hearts I know the answer....got a bottle of red at the ready! I'd felt so positive as well up to last Wednesday  
Top of my bum is mega bruised and lumpy bumpy from the gestone injections, If I don't get a BFP one good thing out of it will be no more gestone injections!! They are starting to make me cry just thinking about doing them! Ivfmamma you will know how I feel!! Obviously I'd give anything to be doing them for another 6-8wk though  

Hope everyone else is well, well done to those who had EC today! One step closer xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Evening all
well done joe final hurdle done and now the wait begins..and frozens too yaaaaay
Stacey and av mac, i hate the clear blue and would only use early response ine. When i got my bfp 2 yrs ago it was at 12dp iui and it was with early response. Have def heard clear blue not that senstive.
Thanks vintage girl and everyone else for info about egg collection.
How soon after do they come and tell u about the eggs? Ie number etc do they say what quality they look how many mature etc


----------



## avmac

Thanks Maverick, jellybaby, IVFMamma, Stacey, joe1977,lilacheva I do hope your all right and I've just been a loony and tested too early!  

It's good to know everyone going through the 2WW feel the same about Losing your mind  

I will take all your advice keep my chin up and hope for the best on Monday  

I hope everyone is well! IVFMamma your a wee inspiration with your positivity after what you have been through - take care! 

Lots of love, luck and baby dust to you all!  Xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hi girls. 

My hubby is hogging the iPad so haven't read through the last 5 pages properly as its rubbish on my phone. 

Well done everyone who is pupo  And good luck for egg collections tomorrow xxxx

Stacey huge massive luck for tomorrow. Xxx

I'm ok thanks. Cried a lot again today but feeling a but better. Have follow up app on feb 5th and have been advised to see the counsilor (sp). I stopped all drugs on Sunday but Have not bled at all yet which makes me feel weird because my little embie must be just there somewhere but not implanted.  If I haven't bled by weds I have to call them back but I feel like I will have by then. Do you think I would be allowed two embies put back next time since I've failed a cycle ? 

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Maverick. Fingers crossed for tomorrow babe cx

Avmac that is way way way too early for a digital. Slapped wrists young lady. First response in a couple of days will show you a pretty line. Everything crossed xx


----------



## Maverick28

Thanks bear Xxx 

Sorry that your going through this, such a bloody rollercoaster. Am sure they would let you go for 2 next cycle Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

bearbones im sorry to hear your test was negative again today, i really pray for a miracle for you too huni.

stacey thoughts are with you too for tomorrow.

congrats on the new ladies in pupo, welcome to the 2ww, try not to symptom spot too much and enjoy being pupo, easier said than done i know,

good luck to everyone who is stimm and due for ec/et tomorrow.

cx


----------



## jellybaby81

On the way gals. In taxi. Long story. EC 9.30am.
See u on the other side
jellyb
x

ps best of luck stacey x


----------



## Norma12

Good luck jellybaby81, safe journey


----------



## joe1977

exciting! good luck jellybaby     xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Good luck ladies.

Stacey thinking of you today. 

I'm terribly late for work as I dozed off on my 20 min wait for pessaries to absorb..


----------



## Ivfmamma

Jelly baby on our embryo transfer day my train broke down half way there & no train could rescue us for 3 hours (no good when embryo had to go back in 2 hours) so we had to go 65 miles in a taxi with the driver breaking the speed limit the whole way!!! lol 

Nightmare!!!

Good luck x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey - good luck xxxxx


----------



## lilacheva

morning all 

2nd day of 18 day wait  

stacey and bearbones  praying for you today hope you get some good news   
good luck jellybelly  xxx
ivf mamma how are you today ok i hope ?? 

i have a whole day of relaxing to do today !! hope everyone else is taking it easy xxx


----------



## stacey87

Well it's definitely a bfn for me  absolutely gutted but go back on 18 th feb for a review and hoping to get back on that 2nd cycle as soon as possible. We will not be defeated and I will get what I want.......I always do eventually! So glass of wine for me tonight, relax and chill and for the next two weeks get all this out of my head. No point dwelling on why it hasn't worked, what went wrong etc, just going to concentrate on the next cycle now. Will probably hang around as I'm so excited to see the rest of your lady's journeys through and I'm praying you all get that BFP! This thread is due some luck! Thanks to you all for your advice, the support on here has been fantastic and without it I would have crumbled weeks ago. Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## notgivingup

Gutted for you Stacey - i had a BFN this morning too.  Like you, despite being upset i'll look forward to a glass of wine tonight after an unusually dry january, and keep focused on the next cycle.  Take care of yourself x


----------



## stacey87

Sorry to hear that , gutted for you too.  it's so unfair. Take care xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Stacey - i have my review that same week as you hun, after a failed cycle at Leeds you have to have this bleed when you stop medication then another bleed, then start on the next period. 

I have to go through the whole process again, egg collection etc.. Same as you i think? 

Sorry it was a bfn but it doesn't mean that's what you will get next time xxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

So sorry not giving up     xxxx


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma what happens if you don't have regular cycles? I'll definitely have a period once these injections have stopped but my next one after that might not be for another 6 month....this time I had to take provera to make my period come then I could start the process.....I'm hoping this is the case this next time round also xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi Stacey, it would just be the 2 months. 

I had the miscarriage on 22nd January & I've spoken to Suzy Nicholson the dr at Leeds & she said end of march would be fine for me xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Stacey and notgiving up, very sorry to hear about your BFNs.   hope you have lots of support around you and all the best as you look to the next cycle, everything crossed for you  

oh my gosh good luck jellybaby!!! hope EC goes well!!

AFM i feel i might be in the wrong group because i'm behind all of you? still stimming, got scan tomorrow and friday and EC hopefully monday if scans show all is going ok


----------



## stacey87

Well ivfmamma looks like we may end up back on this journey together march time....and yes have to start all over again with EC etc. it's going to seem strange not doing the injections any more, they've become a huge part of my life lately! Least these lumps and bumps can go for now xx


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time round my EC looks to be on Friday or Saturday so we are not that far apart, if you do decide to pop over to another thread please let me know, it looks like we are cycle buddies!

So sorry Stacy & not giving up   

Lilacheva I hope that your 2 week wait goes smoothly 

AFM I just want to get tomorrows scan over with now & find out what is actually happening, my DH has taken 2 days off work as we are not sure if it will be Friday or Saturday for EC his boss has been awful about it but I suppose she has to be as one of the women who used to work there claimed she had cancer when there was nothing wrong with her! Anyway I think there should be an ivf law which gives women a month off & their DH/DP a week of for the EC & transfer, perhaps we should all start a petition for IVF rights! X


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi Charlotte22, glad to find a cycle buddy yay!!! I know what you mean re: working, sorry your DH having a hard time. My DH has taken next week off so I am   we do have EC on the monday and then ET later that week. If it gets delayed more than that, his work have said he can have the day off to EC but not for ET (We have to travel an hour to our clinic). I know he doesn't *have* to be there for ET but i really want him to be. Otherwise would have to take MIL!!

How are you feeling? How you had many symptoms? I'm a bit tender in my abdo area, don't know if thats just because of injections, and got headaches but otherwise feel ok so hope the drugs are actually working!! 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow! Mines at 8.30am eek!


----------



## holiday_girl

So sorry to hear the news Stacey and notgivingup, stay positive xxx

AFM my test date is looming at the end of the week and I'm starting to get the fear. I'm still too tired to fully go back to work so can't throw myself into any distractions. still I can't help but feel lucky to be going through ivf whatever the outcome it's a chance to be pregnant that I've never had and hope is a beautiful thing.

Gentle squeezes to all who are having ec s and et s, finger crosses for the 2ww- ers and big squeezes to the ladies who need to keep hoping xxxx


----------



## sammyjoe

So sorry Stacey & notgivingup   take some well deserved time out for yourselves

*Charlotte* that sound like a great idea!!!! My hubbys work have a 'infertility policy' where your aloud up to 3 days off full paid every cycle. Our ET wasn't till 2pm and he was able to take the whole day off work, i wasn't'!!!!!

AFM Only 5 more sleeps for me now till i find out  I don't know what to think, my head is all over the place. Was having pains over the weekend, was/am hoping they were implantation pains? I want to test Saturday but DH isn't having any of it and is adamant we're testing Sunday. He's even not going to football Sunday morning  so we can be together what ever the result. We were told to test 16 days after EC, i am currently 7dy4dt.

Hope everyone is keeping as sane as can be!


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted for a while, although I have been intermittently reading up on how your all getting on.

For those of you that have had BFN's I feel for you. this whole journey is so hard to go through that it's a real kick in the teeth when it doesn't work.

*Charlotte22 and 2ndtimeround* Can I be cycle buddies with you both? I'm on my day 12 scan at 8.30 tomorrow morning with EC hopefully Friday or Saturday. ATM I have follies at 21,18,15,14,14,12,12,11,11 so hopefully tomorrow I'll be good to take the Ovitrelle. All sorts of emothions going on with me but I'm trying to be as realistic as I can, and keep myself grounded.2ndtimeround - I am having headaches too. I've never suffered with them before and they're really quite vicious. I wake up ion the morning with it and it doesn't leave me all day. I've been drinking about 3-4 litres of water a day and I've put a few pounds on in water retention. Other than that I feel fine. Still, not long to go now.
DH has got a very understanding boss and I work from home a lot so I can pretty much please myself. I don't know what I'd do if I had to explain everything to my boss. I work in a very male dominated environment so I think it would be an issue.

I'm sending lot's of  to everyone on this journey, as simply by having the guts to go through it I think that we're all hero's.


----------



## Charlotte022

Anrol of course you can be cycle buddies with us! My follies are similar sizes to yours & EC meant to be around the same time, fingers crossed it hurries up! 

Sammy joe your DH is really lucky then, my husband has changed to nights next week so he should be ae to make the transfer if we get that far but his work are not the most considerate! 

2ndtimeround I get on well with my MIL so I'm ok if my DH can't make transfer if its late afternoon & he's in work but I'm hoping we can go in the morning if we make it that far, if you can drive then you don't need to take anyone else for transfer unless you want to, although most clinics do say if you are driving then you have to stay with them an extra hour but perhaps you could take a book & ask for a picture for DH if he can't make it, symptom wise I have had a few twinges & abdominal discomfort but clinic said that's normal & good, i am also really thirsty even just after i have had a drink but it is easing off a bit now, my scan is at 10-45am but I want it to be here now so I can just get on with things!

I'm working from home but due back in next week but now I'm having to arrange more work at home, my grandmother has kindly stepped in to take charge & collect our stock but she can't use a computer or a mobile phone so I'm doing that side of things but I guess I'm lucky as I could still be working I'm the business & not able to take it easy for a bit x


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey gals
am back!!! 24 eggs retrieved. Not sure if all mature she said she wont know till tomorrow....anyway delighted with that number and they seemed to be also.
Charlotte and 2nd time round please dont abandon ship there r only a few days between us. As for EC itself it was dead easy i thought! The dentist is worse. And only lasted 15mins. So dont be nervous! Cant beliece its over.
Maverick how did urs go?


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby 24 that's fab! Yes I think we are a bit to advanced for feb/march forum as we don't have long till EC or at least I hope not! I'm glad to hear you say that the dentist is worse as I don't mind the dentist so I hopefully won't find it too bad! I hope they get lots of embies for you! X


----------



## PixieMcG

jelly baby thats fantastic news, glad all went well for you today.  

sammyjoe i hope you cant wait out your 18 days which seems crazy long, im only 15 days after ec but my clinic doesnt do pee sticks just blood tests.  i too wanted to test this weekend using pee stick but dh think its too early. i feel like im going 

welcome anrol


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby, thanks! and eek congratulations on the EC! Thanks for the ressurance  i'm so excited. wish they'd hurry up but my clinic don't do EC over the weekend unless they "really have to" so probably monday the nurse thinks, will see how scan goes tomorrow. How are you feeling now?! 24 is amazing!!! well done you!!! oh my gosh. when do they start to ring is it tomorrow?

Anrol yay another cycle buddy!! I've got my scan tomorrow at 8.30 as well!! So nice to be at the same stage as some others.   I've never had heardaches before and never been sympathetic towards people having headaches but now i understand how horrible they can be! taking paracetamol but not sure if can take anything else? i'm absoultly rubbish at drinking but trying my best to get down as much as i can.

Charlotte022- think i would like to have someone with me for transfer. I seem to be losing the plot recently and feel really tired so will take MIL or my sis if DH can't come. but hoping he can make it.

Great to be able to work at home! I work at the hospital but did 14 hour shift yesterday and another one on thursday so not working apart from those two and got next week off. wasn't sure i should have booked it but they were pressing me to arrange time off and needed notice.

Cardall- i think my clinic only does pee sticks and not blood tests which is annoying! hold on there, and good luck.

Good luck Jellybaby and everyone else


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks guys!
Charlotte it was nearly the same as all those scans u have just a needle attached to the probe and a bit of mild scracthing. A smear is worse as they use that speculum yoke to crank open the cervix. Yeoch!
Now the wait for the 1st phone call. 9am tomorrow.
X
just saw ur.post 2nd time round. Thanks. I feel.great. Cloud 9 no.pain.must be the valium. You would think with 24 taken i would feel worse but may thats to come later? 
Thanks for the support guys
x


----------



## joe1977

Hi Jellybaby, well done!
ET is supposed to be pain free but given your last post I will warn you mine hurt!
You hit the nail on the head with a smear as that is how they commence ET.
Problem I had was the speculum was too big and after causing pain with it for a few minutes my consultant decided to find a smaller one.
Had tears in my eyes but as soon as she swopped it didn't hurt phew!!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Ouch Joe1997- that sounds painful!

we been told we have to wait 16 days after transfer, even if its a blast! not sure i will be able to wait that long, given how many hundreds of pregnany tests i've done the past couple of years. maybe i should buy a pack off ebay and do one every day, or that would be just torturing myself!?


----------



## joe1977

2ndtimearound my hospital does pee tests so I have 5dt yesterday and my appointment with them is on the 7th Feb - only 10d after t.
Got to take an fmu sample with me, think I will probably do a HPT on the morning as well....


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time round - its probably best to have someone with you. I'm tired & going crazy too, I'm going with my nan or MIL if DH is in work, mainly with not being able to drive I have no choice but it is nice to have someone familiar there.

Jelly baby I hate those awful devics which open your cervix I always find those painful, joe I didn't know they did smaller ones but I will mention it to them when I go for EC now.


----------



## mercers

Stacey and not giving up, so sorry to hear your negatives... Big huggles to you both. Stay positive, put it down as a learning curve for the meds and your body, so next time round everyone knows what's what.
 
Enjoy those large glasses of wine tonight, you deserve it and I'm dead jealous... Still over s week to go for me, although I may crack and do one Friday as done websites say 11th day testing could work. 

Welcome newbies, its amazing how many women/couples are actually going through fertility treatment. I know when I first got told my tubes were blocked and would never conceive naturally I was heart broken and obviously thought I was the only one out there.... How things are different now, its quite special to have such loved response.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Mercers - I thought when both my tubes were removed I was the only one, or at least one of very few who had the same. It's only when i came on here did I realise there's plenty of women the same xxx


----------



## Anrol

Jellybaby that's sounds amazing. Did you have 24 follies to get 24 eggs? I'm not sure if its one follie,one egg, so to speak or if you can have more than one from each follie.

I wonder if any of you lovely ladies can help me with something, I,m not sure what blast is. So is it normally a 3 day transfer or a 5 day or does this "blast" thing get in there somewhere. I'm a tad confused...... I should have listened properly when it was explained to me  

Thanks for the welcome guys, looking forward to being cycle buddies as it starts to get hairy soon. Normally when the ovitrelle kicks in for me.....I get a bit hormonal.


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey anrol
Not sure re follicles vs eggs. Now am wondering did i get 24 follicles not eggs cant be sure...
Last scan before trigger i had ten follicles over 16mm and another 10 between 13 and 16mm
hope that helps.
Also day 3 = bundle of cells
day 5 = blastocyst which is better b cos it has survived
x


----------



## Wookster

Hey ladies

Hows it all going? So much going on..

Sorry to those who have had BFN news...I hope you have support around you and can find the strength to move forward in your journey.

AFM, I feel really negative today (4DP2DT), all day i have had cramping like period pains and have convinced myself period is coming. I had similar on Sunday but it settled yesterday and thought it was to do with all the messing around down there!

Has anyone else at my stage got cramping/had cramping? It's stressing me out!! I am on Crinone can that cause it?

Much Love Wookster


----------



## Anrol

Thanks Jellybaby, now it makes sense! 

Wookster, I'm afraid I haven't got to your stage yet but I gather the cramping is normal and could even mean your little bean is getting itself nice and comfy.

Fingers crossed x


----------



## joe1977

Hi Wookster
I am 1dp5dt so effectively the same stage I guess??
I do have on and off aches however mine seem to have started as soon as I began the progesterone.
Also, when I went for transfer yesterday she said my ovaries were still swollen so this is likely to cause some mild aches.
Tomorrow is when the little embies should begin implantation I think but not sure how fixed in stone that is xx


----------



## Lomosso

*Anrol* - You can have follicles with nothing in them (I had that), and I think you can only ever have 1 egg in a follicle but I'm not sure.


----------



## joe1977

Lomosso is right on maximum 1 egg per follicle x


----------



## Anrol

Thanks lomosso, I'm going for a scan in the morning I'll ask the nurse.

I'm hoping for a couple in each as I only have 9 follies. That doesn't seem much of a chance to me!

ET for you today? I hope that your little bean sticks for you. X


----------



## Anrol

Oh no Joe! That means I won't be having many.


----------



## Lomosso

You could have an egg in each follicle.... you never know. xxxxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi Anrol
Don't panic! I had 11 follicles and produced 10 mature eggs.
All of them fertilized but 3 had 2 swimmers in them so only 7 remained viable.
All 7 made it to blast however 2 of them were weaker and were allowed to perish.
The consultant and embryologist were thrilled with my numbers as they said this was perfectly normal.
Not too many and not too few and gave me a higher chance of having mature and viable specimens.
So far they have been right - here's hoping i lasts till otd 07.02.13....


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi wookster I am 7 days past 5 day transfer and have aches too, I was starting to worry but have been reading from the start of the January 2ww group to see what symptoms people who went on to have bfp s had and its made me feel much better as some said they had cramps. 

Positive thoughts for you x


----------



## Bearbones1

Hey girls,

Its so lovely to see so many of you so close to your BFP now.  Lots of PUPO - and all I can say is enjoy it, its much nicer than being stressed like I was and it wont change the result  

Goodluck to the follie growers - not too many of you left but nice you have each other stil   I was so thankful to have Stacey as my exact date buddy but its really really really crap that it didnt work for even one of us  

Stacey - im sorry    

Notgivivngup-    it is so unfair.  sorry sweetheart.

Im away with work, just had a lovely bath in my hotel room with a glass of wine.  I'm offered seeing the counsillor at my clinic on friday, not sure if it will make me feel better but we shall see.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Anrol - don't look too much into numbers, I only had 9 follicles worth counting on my last scan before collection, then i triggered & ended up with 15 eggs (15 follicles with an egg from each) it's also good to know when measuring follies they usually miss count as they are tiny tiny (mm) the nurse told me even the most experienced of drs miss follicles sometimes. Once you trigger, your smaller follies have 36 hours to catch up as they still continue to grow right up to the point of collection. Not all follicles have an egg in but there's not much you can do about that hun xx

Wookster - I had period pains & got a bfp, I had quite bad period pains a few days actually as can remember expecting blood every time I went to toilet xx 

Jelly baby - well done on 24, it would of been 24 eggs you got, if that's the number they said that's the amount of eggs they collected they wouldnt of told you that number if not (so dont panic thats not just how many follicles you had)  

hope your eggies are being a bit naughty tonight lol  xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Jelly - yay sorry I missed it earlier, 24 eggies


----------



## notgivingup

Thanks bearbones. Like you I had a bath and s glass of wine tonight. Have never dreaded drinking a glass of wine. Had looked forward to it all day and then when it was there i front of me it felt like it had 'BFN' written all over it. Maybe it was closure to our 1st attempt or maybe it was just the alcohol content, but I do feel a bit better than I did this morning. Hope you do too. Can't imagine how you are feeling being away from home today x 

Best of luck and sticky vibes to all those at the exciting stage if EC and ET. Enjoy it if you can! 
X


----------



## joe1977

bit of bleeding and sore today...   it's my little embie bedding in


----------



## cuteloveangel

hey peep, sorry i haven't posted for a while but i get so preoccupied i work and the hubby. anyway i had my et on monday with joe77, it was a blast but unfortunately i didn't have any left to freeze but she did say that i had a top grade embryo so i guess it quality over quantity. it was a grade 5ab but i don't actually know what that mean so if anyone could explain please if u know. 

hey joe...how u feeling. been getting on and off light cramps since yesterday.....you feeling the same. they told me otd is the 8th and i know urs is 7th so i guess ill be testing then too.are you planning on doing any earlier test. i think i might do one on sunday which is 6dp5dt cause i know a few ppl have had a bfp at that stage but I'm a bit scared. just got some early response test as i know ill get a better true response if i do it early...... well nerves....


----------



## joe1977

had mild cramping but they did say my ovaries were still swollen so kinda put it down to that.
bleeding a little this morning so hoping that its implantation starting.
not sure on early testing, may try Sunday if this stops   xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Joe sounds like implantation bleeding, lots of luck to you xx
Jellybaby how are you feeling today?

Anrol and charlotte good luck today! I'm sat in the waiting room for my scan


----------



## joe1977

I hope so 2ndtimeround       xx


----------



## lilacheva

morning girls 

hope everyone is well 

cute love angel i had my et done on sunday with a 5 day blast ! would u really test that soon reason i ask is i was given an 18 day wait ?

hope everyone is good !! 

xxxxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi guys
am positively sick waiting for this fert report.
Physically feel fine. Its like it was all a dream and it never happened!
Good luck 2nd time round! Oh and charlotte and anyone else scanning!
Will be back on in a while to report my news x


----------



## jellybaby81

OMG they just called. Out of 24, 2 were immature and 20 fertilised i am in shock. Cant believe it. Am paxing up and down kitchen like a wild animal!!!!!no one here but me. So relieved.what am i going to do with myself the next 48 hrs??


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby yayyyyy awesome news!!!! Well done you   will they phone again tomorrow to say how they are getting on??

Afm scan went really well!! Uterus lining nice and thick and I've got 17 follies in scan, 23mm, 18mm, 3 x 16 mm etc. I was supposed to have my ec on Monday but they ringing main clinic to find out if I can go Friday as I'm ready now!! Just hope it stays on track and all the follies have lovely ripe eggs in them


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks 2nd time riund. Am in shock. Well done on scan sounds similar to my last one. What was lining? 
They wont call me again till fri at 9am. They like to leave them alone from now till then. Makes sense. Yay for friday hopefully we will be pupo together!!!
Hi to all others in a daze so will do personals later
x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby you will have to distract yourself for next 48 hours, maybe go and see a film or something? Really pleased for you!!

Lining was 12.7. She said anything over 6 is good and seemed pleased. Just waiting for the call. DH worried his work won't be happy if its Friday as he taken next week off but no choice really...


----------



## Ivfmamma

Jelly - good news on 20 xx


Stacey - I have been thinking about Leeds you know, I want to know why Leeds always lose loads of blasts, & end up with none to freeze! it was 9 for me & I know a lot for you too, I've been researching & no other clinic suffers this, just seems to be Leeds? It's not just us, there's a lot of ladies on here who I've read about & sure as hell Leeds were there clinic.

Coincidence? or is it because they are just rubbish? Probably me just bitter because I have none frozen, but to be honest don't you agree it's strange? At first I thought I was paranoid, but then another new Leeds girl says the same about none frozen, so now I'm thinking there's something the clinic are doing wrong or have rubbish equipment or well who knows what the reason is.

I read about a lady (on here) who had no blasts make it to freeze with Leeds, when she changed to a care fertility clinic she got a bunch of frozen blasts both times! (Proof in the pudding do you think?)

I want answers at my follow up hun xxx


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma to be honest I haven't thought too much in to it....I did look last night though at Care Manchester, everything there seems sooo much better, the place looks fresher etc...I'm in limbo now as what to do, I'm currently on the nhs and have one go left, I was looking at Care to see how much it was privately incase the 2nd cycle fails, but can I change to there for my 2nd cycle (on the nhs) or is it best to stay with Leeds because as they say 'they learn from the first cycle' and they have done all the tests etc? I'm not sure. I originally picked Leeds because my consultant said they had a better success rate than St Mary's in Manchester which was the other option......Im presuming St Mary's and Care Manchester are two separate clinics?? 

Like you say though....I had 22 fertilised, 21 taken to blast and only one made it....does make you question what happened to the other 20, surely not only one out of the 20 made it and none to freeze...seems abit like they only transfer one so they only concentrated on one and doesn't matter about the rest.....


----------



## holiday_girl

Well done jelly on your giant haul! I hope you end up with a good amount for the freezer (if you do check about costs as I received a surprise 700 Bill for mine).

ivfmamma that's worrying thoughts about your clinic, definitely worth raising.

AFM I'm constantly thirsty, drinking a pint during the night and 3-4 during the day but no amount feels enough, I have a dry mouth all the time, anyone else finding this?

x


----------



## joe1977

Hi All, seems like freezing varies in price per clinic. My hospital charge £320 + £160 annual thereafter.
Think I would be horrifed to receive a £700 bill  
my mild bleed from this morning has passed - I have now got what feels like a sense of calm in my tum.
hope this is a good sign...


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks guys. 
It might be worth noting i am using donor sperm (hubby is sterile due to undescended testicle as a cild) and so cant help thinking that had a part to play in good fert as it should be excellent quality.
With regards to freezing cost i think its 900 for me will have to look into it. Also 900 if they go to blast...
Already paid 5k (private due to previous child from.same donor) so will be feeling the pinch.
Hope its worth it...
Joe77 hope embies are embedding nicely!!!!
Charlotte any news??
Stacey i was on metformin for 2 months prior due to possibility of overstimm and believe it helps egg quality too .... Time will tell...
Ivf mamma thanks and heres hoping the clinic u are with have answers for u
x


----------



## notgivingup

Hi ladies... I'm a bit stuck. The clinic has asked me if we want to do a frozen or fresh cycle next (as we are eligible for 2 fresh and 2 frozen). In my mind I had assumed we would just be offered the frozen cycle next but now I'm thinking we should go with another fresh in case funding is cut as at a push we could fund a frozen cycle ourselves but not a fresh. Am confused and have maybe confused you now!  What do you think? Frozen or bite the bullet and go for fresh cycle again?


----------



## joe1977

my NHS trust gives me two free goes so the hospital advised me that if this one does not work I should go for another fresh.
This way I would only use FET if I had to pay and not pay for all the drugs x


----------



## Pleasegod

Hi all I am new to post on this , forum however have been reading posts for many months.  I started down regulating on 04/01/13 and I had my baseline scan today.  They have found three large folicals in my left ovary.  Has anyone else had this? I a, waiting for them to call me back with my blood test results to inform me of the next course of action. 

I started investigations in 2010 after not getting pregnant for 2years
I had 2 failed iui in 2011 and the 3rd iui resulted in a pregnancy but it was ectopic in Jan 2012
After a year of complications following my ectopic I have started ivf this year.  But now this. 

Has anyone else been through this? If so could you please give me some information about what I should expect next please.


----------



## Charlotte022

I am on my phone so sorry for lack of personals at the moment!

Jelly baby that's amazing! 
2nd time round I hope that your hubby doesn't have any problems for work, but fab news for you!

AFM - dropped dose of menopur to 75 & another scan on Friday morning! Earliest EC for me is going to be Sunday at least! This is going on forever & driving me insane with it too! I'm beginning to think I'm never going to get there, I can't understand it on Monday they said I should be Saturday at latest! X


----------



## 2ndtimeround

hi charlotte, sorry its been delayed. Clinic just rang me and I'm to reduce my dose tonight and tomorrow, scan friday and ec Monday as they had orginally planned. DH relieved I think as doesnt have to take Friday off. So we might have our ec on the same day!


----------



## joe1977

been out of the office for the last two weeks and 1st day back tomorrow.
my colleague who is just turning 12 weeks has a rather rotund tummy - so depressing........


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry to hear that you are finding it hard Joe!

2nd time around I hope we can be in the same day although I have been praying for Sunday as DH is nights next week x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Sorry Joe, hope not long until youre sporting a beautiful bump.

Charlotte got everything crossed for you that its Sunday. My clinic refuses to do ec at weekends unless essential. Either way not long now   what are you taking in your hospital bag?


----------



## Anrol

Hey everyone,

IVFMamma, I asked the nurse this morning about the follicle thing and you are spot on. No more than one per follie but the amount of follies really depends on the age of the woman. The younger the woman the more eggs apparently. As I've just turned 40, 9 follies is apparently good. Here's hoping.

PleaseGod, welcome. It's hard writing your first post. I can't answer your question but I'm sure someone on here will be able to. There are a lot of very knowledgeable people on here who are very helpful.

Jellybaby, Wow! You stand such a good chance now, I've got everything crossed for you.

Charlotte and 2ndtimeround, waiting is such a pain. I find it impossible to make plans or to concentrate on anything.

For everyone PUPO - babydust to you all.

AFM - I had another scan this morning and I've just had the call telling me to go in Friday morning. Eek! it's all becoming real now and I'm pooping myself. I'm lucky that they're knocking me out but I'm dreading waiting for the phone calls. I think it's going to be a long weekend!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Anrol that's brilliant news!! You can let us know what to expect. How are you feeling? Unfortunately they rang me and said Monday although works out better for DH. So real now!! Is your OH going with you?


----------



## Anrol

Joe77 - meant to say that if I'm offered the chance to freeze then the choice of fresh v frozen, I'm going fresh. As you say funding could be withdrawn and also your body is more used to the drugs etc. I suppose it's personal choice but I'm going for the lot as soon as I can! 

2tomeround - I'll let you know every gorey detail. Lol. I've just been sitting here thinking about how I feel, and I've come to the conclusion that I'm actually really chilled. I had my blood pressure taken earlier and it's 110/60, so I guess I'm not really that worried, even though I joke that I am. I really think that this is going to work. Someone on here previously wrote "everything will be ok in the end, because if it's not ok, it's not the end" and it's really struck a chord with me. I can't be stressed over this as it's been such a long journey with Chlomid for 6 months and then 5 months of IUI, and a previous MC, now this that I think I've run out of worry now. 
DH is coming with me, He has to visit "the little room" at 08.30. I don't think he really likes it but he's very optimistic about this too. I hope our little bean picks up our PMA and get's going.
I'm sure your gutted about Monday, but if it's better for you and your chances then I'm glad for you that your going on Monday. x


----------



## Wookster

Thanks ladies feeling much better today partly because the pains have subsided a bit and also because I checked out the 2ww symptoms and cramping does seem to be a common theme.

Joe77 a little bleed seems like a good sign.

Welcome please god.

Charlotte feel so frustrated for you every time I read your posts! Fingers crossed for ec soon.

Hi to everyone else - question to those in PUPO how many of you are at work ? Or have you taken time off?

Wookster x


----------



## Pleasegod

Thanks you to everyone for making me feel welcome.  I got a call from the clinic earlier and they said although I have three large folicals my bloods came back with my estrogen considerably low. But I start my stimulation drugs tonight I feel nervous . 

Has anyone got any advice on the best type of diet? I remember Stacey saying high protein is good with lots of milk and water. Also does anyone else have any information on if pineapple is ok or not there are so many mixed messages. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## jellybaby81

welcome please god, i am just finished egg collection. during stimms i ate as normal but did drink milk and had one protein shake a day (got powder in health food store) also ate 2 brazil nuts a day (not sure why) and some pineapple but not much. had a glass of juice with vitamins in morn thats it i think!
well done on getting to start stimms!
charlotte and 2nd time round yay for monday!
anrol dont fret re friday i was quite nervous but it was truely fine. if u have been for iui its no worse!
hi to all others x


----------



## Pleasegod

Thanks jelly baby that's helpful.  I am going to try and he healthy and curb this cream obsession I have lol

Not looking to the injection tonight as the needle is bigger.  My DH has agreed to doing it for me.  Let see if this works out and he is confident to do that to me god bless him. 

X


----------



## Wookster

Please god you will be fine with the stimm injections, I think the thought of the first one is the worst, but it gets easier trust me....
What are you injecting as the gonal injections had such a fine needle it didn't hurt at all...?
W xx


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time around this is what I am thinking of taking -
Slippers/ socks (I have really cold feet) 
Night dress (long)
Face wipes/ flannel 
Antibacterial hand gel (I know they probably have some but I like my own)
Hand cream as I find that the needle they put in your hand for sedation makes the skin above it a bit wrinkly, I know I'm only in my 20's but I like to do what I can for my skin.
A book (on my kindle) in case of any waiting about

What are you thinking of taking? 

Anrol, Wooster & jelly baby thanks for you kind comments. I'm praying its Sunday or Monday I'm going mad now! 

Welcome please god - if you go for pineapple juice make sure it is NOT from concentrate as this has taken the goodness of it out & won't be of much use!


----------



## jellybaby81

Charlotte, i am amazed at your list! I brought nothing. Zilch. Just myself and my handbag which had nothing useful in it!!! U prob wont need.much but better have it if it makes u more comfortable.
Wookster i have taken 4 days off starting yest but thats it.
X


----------



## cuteloveangel

joe i can't belive you get 2 nhs cycle. they told me i could only have one but I'm allowed fet if i have any to freeze which unfortunately i don't. so if i don't get pregnant now I'm not sure what i would do as i can't afford 5k. thats so strange as out hospitals are just round the corner from each other and must be under the same pct?? i might get transferred there then and i might get another go i hope.


----------



## Lomosso

Pleasegod - I remember that bigger needle, looking at it very dauntingly! It really is OK, breathe slowly and pinch the skin so that you inject into a roll of fat (that is supposing you have some fat to inject into!)  Once the needle is in release the roll so that the needle is still in your body but the skin is now flat.  If it is the same injection I had, I was given an A3 sheet of paper with instructions which having followed carefully went well.  It really is the thought that is worse than anything.

Good Luck  xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Cute love angel - every pct is different - I get 3 full cycles & as many frozen cycles until embryos are used. So realistically speaking I could end up with a dozen cycles. First cycle used & no frozen, so I'm now onto my second cycle. 

I live in north east lincs, yet if you live 20 mins away in lincs you only get 2 cycles with no frozen included. 

So it really is 'postcode lottery'. I'm very fortunate for my funded cycles, they have strict criteria for referal though, for example with one tube left they said I probably wouldn't meet criteria as I still had a way to get pregnant! WTF I'd had 2 ectopics already, but as it happened I had hydrosalpinx in that tube so it had to come out. 

They never batted an eyelid then & I got full funding asap, yet before that op they weren't sure I'd qualify! 

Sorry you only get the one, if they were my rules we would all have unlimited ivf xxxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Charlotte- I love your list, excellent!! You're so organised. I'm adding hand cream to my list! I'm taking the same except not a book, just magazines. After my lap and dye last year (although that was under GA) i couldn't really concerntrate on anything, just wanted something to "flick" through.

Wookster- much to my MILs disgust, i'm not taking any time off after ET. I'm hoping i will get to blast stage which would be saturday if EC goes ahead on monday, so will have sunday off then back on Monday. I do shift work and on my feet all day so i'm going to see how it goes. However (and I'm probably setting myself up now) my problem is getting pregnant not mc'ing. I think if it works, it works and if it doesn't, it doesn't. I have had a baby before, 4 years ago now and never had a positive pregnancy test since. So i think if i had had a few mc's it would make me want to stay at home but i feel taking time off work won't help the embie to stick.

That said i don't want to over do it and i am going to go steady and might ask for time off.

Anrol- glad your OH is going in with you! My clinic won't let my DH come in but he will be just outside (presumbably producing his little swimmers at the same time as my EC!). looking forward to all the gory details!!   You sound really chilled which is great, lots and lots of luck to you  

cuteloveangel- we are now (very recently!!) entittled to 3 cycles on the nhs, even though i have a child because he is not my husbands biological son. This only changed last october so i am very very lucky. However i'm not (i don't think) entitled to any frozen cycles so any frozen embies will be self funded.

pleasegod- i work at the hospital and inject my patients regularly with fragmin at 6pm! However when it came to injecting myself I found it so hard. Agree with lomosso about pinching some fat (if you have any!) and pushing it into there. My DH stood next to me but couldn't hold my hand as I needed both of them! He was rubbing my back and i got more nervous so asked him to go and turn the radio on, as soon as he turned round I just pushed it in and then it was done! I'm finding it easier now i've got used to it.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning all
2nd time round my transfer is prob this sunday so they say but am due back to work monday. Wouyld that be complete madness to go back then. In my.heart i know it prob does.not make.a difference. If its going to stick it will stick. Up and about blood.flow might be good eh?
What do others think?


----------



## Lomosso

I had ET on Tuesday at 1.30 then went back to work yesterday (Wednesday).  The doctor told me to have 2 days where my heart rate did not go up or had any pressure on my tummy.  He said it was OK to go to work as would keep my mind busy.

As a first timer I don't have much wisdom but I am actually glad I went to work, as otherwise I would be analysing every ache and pain in depth..... as it is I mention them to my colleague then get on with work.  So far so good....... if I do start to feel ill I'll work from home.  You never know if there isn't a positive outcome I might think differently next time.


----------



## joe1977

pleasegod - we ate lots of sweet potato, spinach, chilli, honey and whole milk along with lean meats and fish. Tried to be as healthy as possible.

charlotte022 - wow you are organised. I had a private room at the hospital so took my kindle, dressing gown and slippers. DH and I watched tv etc but I couldn't concentrate on reading. I had a general so had to eat and drink etc. In hospital at 6:30 and out at 1:00.

cuteloveangel I am under Worcestershire PCT - I do know it is a postcode lottery like ivfmamma said but also depends on your situation I think.

jellybaby81 if your transfer is Sunday I personally would not go back till Tuesday just to give the embie a bit more chance to snuggle in.

I agree lomosso, being at work or even just working from home really does take your mind off things - hope everything is going ok for you.

AFM, Feeling more upbeat this morning as no more bleed since the tiny bit yesterday first thing  
Work is not so bad I have worked throughout the whole process but fortunately from home. Being back in the office is ok but would prefer to be at home with my cats!!! Feeling like my little embie has settled into his new home and really hope for a BFP


----------



## Charlotte022

My clinic let you ware your own night dress for EC as long as it isn't washed in any strong smells & just plain non bio stuff like tescos own or fairy liquid tabs, they recomend it as it can help you feel more comfortable. I'm normally a pj person but I do have a few long night dresses so I haven't had to go out & look for one. 
2nd time around you might have a point with the magazines instead of the kindle or a book, when I have been in hospital before I have found it hard to concentrate. 
AFM I'm hoping to do a bit of food shopping today & do some work from home, I want to be sorted by the time I have to go back for my scan tomorrow, if they drag it out any longer I think I'm going to scream! X


----------



## Pleasegod

Good morning everybody, thanks for all the sport and encouragement. BMW DH did the needle for me last night ans that allowed him to be apart of it all as well.  Bless him. 

Wookster I am on Menipur. 

Thanks all for the advice on pineapple I have a juicer so I will put fewsh in there or eat is straight. 

Thanks all so much. 

What side effects have you all been getting.  I was over heating all night.


----------



## joe1977

I was on menopur as well!
The needle is not too big but they are slightly blunt.
I mentioned to my hospital about them being hard to do the initial push and they told me it was due to being blunt.
Apparently the manufacturers know about it but will not do anything.
I did get a lot of over-heating and mood swings - poor dh  
Didn't suffer on them too bad however the last one I gave myself on the 21st gave me an awful bruise which still hasn't gone.
This was trigger night and my tummy was huge!!!

AFM, 3dp5dt had cold sweats overnight and my n's are particularly painful. Found it hard to keep my eyes open past 8pm last night and seem to be drinking / peeing more!!!   Hope these are all positive signs


----------



## jellybaby81

Good advice joe thanks. Ps ur situation sounds v v positive hoping a bfp is coming yr way soon! When do u test
Also anyone who has been through retrieval.did u do or eat anything in particular before transfer? I am feeling like i should be doing something to improve environment but not sure what? Its weird all those shots and now nothing? Anyone do the pineapple core?
Also did.people have any bowel issues after retrieval? Ie constipation?
Ta ladies!
Charlotte u must be driven demented at this stage!!!!


----------



## joe1977

fingers crossed - hospital appointment one week today for a pee test!!!
Morning of transfer I did nothing special - tbh, going to blast meant I would not know if or how many of my little embies had made it until I got there so I was too nauseous to eat!!!
Afterwards I loaded up on sweet potato and spinach - heard these were good to eat.
Pineapple core is supposedly good to chew on but I have an intolerance to pineapple!
No bowel problems for me! wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a while, just trying to keep busy in my 2WW. Sounds like there will be alot of us testing around the same time & praying we all get those 2 lines. Good to that the ladies that had to DR/stimm for longer are now ready for EC, wishing you lots of luck xx

I'm 5dp5dt today & just want the next 9 days to pass as quickly as possible. Its been pretty uneventful until today where I have a little amount of spotting so I'm hoping it's implantation or maybe the crinone gel (anyone else using this?) is irritating me. & my boobs are aching & massive!! Lol, think thats just the progesterone though.


----------



## joe1977

Hi vintagegirl
5dp5dt - you're getting there! Have you had any symptoms?
Does your hospital do blood tests only I had my et on 28.01 and have my test 07.02 so will only be 10dp5dt x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Joe - I wouldn't worry beta hcg blood tests measure anything +1 in the blood, I had my bloods took on 6dp 5dt because I had a bit of spotting & bleeding & my hcg was 11 so classes as positive, so by 10dp 5dt if it has worked you will have enough hcg in your blood to pick it up x


----------



## joe1977

thanks ivfmamma, they haven't mentioned bloods only FMU test at the hospital


----------



## Ivfmamma

Oh sorry joe, ignore me lol I thought I read you were having a blood test xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

My ivf clinic only does urine samples, I just had the blood test at my local hospital at 6dp 5dt because I had some spotting & bit of pain etc x


----------



## joe1977

ah ok, how long after transfer did you have the pee test? x


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi Joe, Mine is a urine test too. Doesn't really seem fair I have to wait so long but we have decided not to test early even though I know I'll get an answer at 10dpt. I've just been given a test to do at home & have to call with the results so I'm kinda glad it will be a saturday & I'm not working so DH & I can hopefully go out for lunch to celebrate. 

No symptoms I'm afraid, had a few twinges & the sore breasts but nothing new. How about you?


----------



## joe1977

test to do at home - I would crack and do it early probably  
I was given a sample bottle to collect an FMU and take it to the hospital with me.
odd twinges and a small amount of bloody discharge first thing yesterday morning but nothing since. Drinking and peeing lots and struggled to stay awake past 8pm last night. Still got sore boobs but had them for almost two weeks now - the painful nips are a new addition this morning


----------



## Anrol

Hey ladies,

There are so many of you now on 2WW - and I hope to be joining you very soon. EC booked for tomorrow morning! Positive thoughts to you all!

Can I please ask, do I need to be taking a nightie? or do I have to wear a gown? I'm having a general and I'm not really sure how long it takes to come round?
They told me that my Dh would have to go away and come back when I'm done but I'm not sure how long that would be. (apologise 2ndtimeround I misunderstood yesterday I didn't realise you meant in theatre)


----------



## joe1977

Hi Anrol
I had a general and was told to take a robe and slippers.
DH walked with me to surgery room and then left to do his bit... then met me after as I was coming round.
He came to my room with me and we had the TV on while I recovered.
They gave us both lunch and I could go home later.
I went under at just after 7:15 and came round about 7:45 give or take.
Had to pee, drink and eat before I could leave.
Had to be there at 6:30am and left at 1pm xx


----------



## joe1977

oh and good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Joe and vintage girl, good luck not long until your tests!! Joe1977 your symptoms all sound positive!

Anrol sorry didnt make it very clear. What time are you going? Ive got another scan tomorrow then they said they will give me a time for Monday. How are you feeling? Will be thinking of you!

Charlotte what time is your scan tomorrow? 

Afm I'm a bit tender today and shattered. Supposed to be doing a long day but doing two shirt shifts today and tomorrow instead. Scan at 8.30am and all being well ec on monday. I'm down to 75 goal f now!

xx


----------



## joe1977

thanks 2ndtimeround and     for you! xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby I would take Monday off if my et was on sunday too. Think you need a day to recover even if physically fine xx


----------



## Charlotte022

My scan is at 10-30am & I have been dropped to 75 menopur too! How weird! Do you know of a reason why they have dropped it? I think my clinic might have done it to fit me in next week when it suits them, but that's just my opinion! Have got same symptoms to so fingers crossed that is good news!

Anrol I was told to bring one so if they haven't mentioned it I would take one anyway & see what they say or give them a call if you can good luck x


----------



## Anrol

*Joe77* Thank you, that's very helpfull. I'll go and get my bag packed shortly.

*2ndtimeround* it was probably me honest, two reasons, I'm sure I need glasses and my concentration lately has been pretty poor! We've got to be there by 08.30 so it means leaving home at 06.30. Then they will get DH to do his "bit" at 08.30 and they admit me at 9am. Although I'm not sure what he'll be doing in the room for 30 mins 

It's strange to think that I'm just sitting here right now but tomorrow I'm having surgery. It doesn't seem real somehow.

*Jellybaby* I've got to go to an important meeting next wednesday that has already been postponed once due to the snow and that's day5pt so I'm not sure how I'm going to get out of that one! Other than that I've kept my whole week free. Just to be on the safe side. 

*Vintagegirl*, I hope I have your symptoms, they sound very positive to me.

Do they usually phone you the day after EC or 2 days later? my sheet says 2 days so it'll probably be Sunday if EC is tomorrow. Is that right do you think?


----------



## Anrol

*Charlotte* Thank you, I will. Popping out for a new one now as I usually only wear PJ's. I'll let you know how it goes when I'm home and compus mentis


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Charlotte, i think the same thing!!!! They said it might be Friday but put it off until Monday and just reduced my dose. I don't mind too much as works out better for DH etc but I do think its because it suits them rather than my readiness!! Good luck with the scan tonorrow, hope they decide Sunday for you xx

Anrol, so exciting and good to be nice and early. I know what you mean about the operation! I told my MIL i might do an extra shift on Sunday and she freaked out, said I can't work the day before my op!! But it would keep my mind busy.


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time around I would have been idea for Saturday according to the lady doing my scan so I honestly think that they are just putting me off! She told me last week it wouldn't be later than Saturday & she knows that DH took time off work & that he is a witness in a court case next week! I just want to go in for it now! X


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey anrol best of luck tomorrow!!!! I got a call the day after ec and now getting anither in the morn which is day 3 getting super nervous. This call will tell me alot more than the 1st call. Aggghhhh. So much waiting... If i do have transfer on sun i will.prob take to the bed for rest.of day but may have to work monday big things on and have missed all this wk but will be sure to stay off feet.
Good luck for scans tomorrow 2ndtime and charlotte!!!


----------



## Pleasegod

Joe1977 how come they are giving you general?


----------



## joe1977

not sure, it was what they told me they did.


----------



## Pleasegod

I would prefer general but I think my clinic don't do it. Joe1977 which clinic u with?


----------



## joe1977

the priory in birmingham


----------



## Lomosso

I didn't have a general, but after the "aperitif" as the anethetist called it I knew nothing, and woke up as they were wheeling me out of the room.  While I was under as well as collecting my eggs they drained my endometriocal cyst which was on my ovary..... I didn't know they were going to do that but glad they did.


----------



## holiday_girl

Morning all, it's my OTD today, I managed to hang on until 3am but was so desperate for the loo I had to test and it's a BFP! I had thought it might be but kept having flash backs to all the times it's been negative over the years. I can't believe it's finally happened, haven't managed to sleep since!

Good luck to everyone today, hope there's many more BFPs to come x x


----------



## joe1977

fantastic news mrsb, hope I get to join you on thursday xx


----------



## Anrol

Mrsb33 awesome news. Just the kind of positive news I wanted to hear!

Sorry for no personals but I'm in car on way to hospital and trying this on my phone.

Catch you after EC with all the gory details, have a good day all x


----------



## joe1977

good luck anrol


----------



## Anrol

Thanks Joe, hope you get some brilliant news today! X


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Anrol good luck!!!! Thinking of you and looking forward to hearing all the details! Wishing you lots of lovely eggs!!

MrsB CoNGRATULATIONS!!!!   absoultly wonderful news!!!! You must be walking on cloud 9!!!! How are you feeling? Are you telling others yet or waiting for the scan? How wonderful to know you have been through so much but it is so worth it!

Joe1977 not long until your turn for a BFP!!

Charlotte good luck today, hope no more delays for you. If they delay it again, i would be asking them a lot of questions!!

Jellybaby hope you get a good phone call today and your little embies make it to day five xx

Afm got my scan at 8.30am, hope for confirmation to have ec on Monday? The last in our group I think?


----------



## joe1977

hoping hoping hoping... 
good luck today 2ndtimeround xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

CONGRATS MRS B. that is wonderful news. we all hope that you have a happy and healthy 9 months. you said u kinda knew.....can you tell us what is was that made you think u were pregnant cause i have that feeling too but i keep thinking i can't b even though i feel it. I had cramping at 1dp5dt and thought it might be implantation but i have felt anything since then except light headache yesterday. i don't test till 8/01 but i think i may do it early....


----------



## jellybaby81

Mrs b wowza!!!!!.big congrats on your bfp thats amazing news for u and the thread! 
I am now considering accup before and after transfer sunday.... Do u think it helped
Congrats again.
Good luck anrol thinking of u.
Happy scanning 2nd time thanks for thinking bout my call this morn. They call at 9am on the dot!
X


----------



## joe1977

fingers and toes crossed for you jellybaby


----------



## holiday_girl

Thanks for the congrats!

Joe good luck for Thursday x
Anrol hope ec goes well, make sure you rest up and watch out for windy-pops!
2ndtimearound we're telling close family and the couple of friends who know as they've been part of the journey supporting us. Good luck for your scan x 
Cuteloveangel symptoms were/are spikey cramps, bit different to period pains, huge boobs (with tickley nipples) and an insatiable thirst, I'm drinking over a pint just over night. I also had a couple of headaches which is not like me. I resisted the temptation to test early as we went into this process with the advice to do whatever we were told, even with an early test there's still room for doubt so I don't think I'd have really gained anything.
Thanks jellybaby, I really think acupuncture helped me, plus it's nice and relaxing so enjoy x 

Sticky thoughts to all x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Mrsb i haven't had any accupuncture before, been having reflexology. Do you think it would be too late to book it between ec and et? Maybe will try it next time round, if there is a next one....


----------



## holiday_girl

2ndtimearound I've had both but reflexology can help make a nice thick lining too so either treatment will do the job x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Devastated...

They think i might be over ovulating.16 of my follicles are over 25mm. It all hinges on the blood test as to whether I have ec on monday or the whole cycle is cancelled. Falling apart already, sat in my car.


----------



## joe1977

oh no 2ndtimeround - thoughts and prayers are with you xxxxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Oh no 2ndtimearound, everything crossed for you x


----------



## PixieMcG

Congrats mrsb so pleased for you. Bet you can't wait for the scan now.

Arnol good luck for EC.

2ndtime I hope your cycle isn't cancelled, good luck for the call


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Thankyou everyone. DH trying to stsy positive. MIL takrn Ds out today so im at home putting my feet up as instructed and awaiting results...


----------



## Pleasegod

Congrats, congrats, congrats MRS B really happy for you. 

Good luck to everyone going for EC AND ET.


----------



## Pleasegod

2timeround I have everything crossed for you. Hope bloods come back fine xxxx


----------



## Pleasegod

Sorry me again lol 

Can anyone give me some more info on acupuncture and reflexology please. Ie what's the benifits ect


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi guys
2nd time.round saying a prayer for u have had a cancelled cycle in nov and i was devastated but time went real.quick after that.
Also praying for.my own embies! Call this morn revealed 18 divided but only 7 does she consider taking to blast ie at 8 cells or above. There are some behind but none at 7 or 6 cells so that says alot. Am freaking out! 7 out of 18?? Wtf that is some.drop off rate. She did say that all that remain are grade one but bow i am thinking will any of them.make it to blast? This has def been the worst part of this whole experience. Stressed to bits.
X


----------



## joe1977

keep thinking positive jellybaby, it only takes one special little embie to make everything right xxx


----------



## joe1977

cannot stop yawning - been like it for two days now and sure my boobs look bigger or am I imagining it!
6 more sleeps till test day....


----------



## empedia

Just a very quick update, EC happened on Wednesday 30th, got 8, 6 fertilised, 5 going onwards to hopeful blasties, ET booked for Mon now but might be Sat if they call me in urgently. 

Hope all are well. Oh, and I'm coping with the pessaries (yay).

Liz x


----------



## stacey87

Congratulations Mrsb   x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby, thinking of you, must be very hard. Praying they make it to day 5 for you.

Joe1977 can only be good signs!!

Afm the clinic rang and im ecing Monday morning!!!! I'm so happy. I have to be on bed rest etc all next week and they might have to freeze them and wait until my ovaries calm down but at least that's not wasted and so happy to be able to go ahead with at least egg collextion! I sobbed on the phone but the nurse was so lush


----------



## joe1977

yay 2ndtimeround!!!


----------



## stacey87

2ndtimeround great news! Get drinking lots of milk, eating lots of protein etc, this will help! I had 39 eggs collected and my ovaries were huge but I had lots of protein and drank lots of milk and water! This seemed to help x


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time around I'm in on Monday now too!!! Hubby is not impressed as they did say Sunday but I'm just glad to be going in! I have to be there for 9-15 & triggering at 10pm tomorrow! I'm so glad yours wasn't cancelled! Even if they do have to freeze them at least its not a completely wasted cycle but I hope that its all well for you, we will probably be testing on the same day or close together if we both get that far & neither of us need anything frozen!

Jelly baby I am thinking of you & sending you prayers &    

Liz good luck for ET 

Congrats Mrsb I wish you a healthy & happy pregnancy


----------



## 2ndtimeround

stacey87 thankyou so much, very reassuring and i shall get started on the milk! DH drinks protien shakes every day so might steal some of his!!

charlotte22 wonderful news!!!! how exciting, i'm going in at 8.30am so will be just minutes before you and i'm sure we will be testing the same day       sorry it's not sunday though, i know your DH is working nights this week, is someone else going to be around at home with you for the first couple of days and ET? i'm doing my injection at 7.30pm which is wierd if yours is at 10.30?

afm i'm just happy now. DH says that we are born with all the eggs we are ever going to have and i would have been so upset to have a cycle cancelled and lose 17 eggs (although i know it doesn't neccessarily mean i've got 17 eggs) but at least o have them collected will be wonderful. she said i need to be on bed rest but then move my legs a lot to keep the blood flowing, and any nausea or vomiting or reduced urine output i'm to go to a&e. but they happy for me to inject the hcg one tomorrow night.


----------



## Anrol

Hi ladies,

2ndtimeround, that's great news for you and also for you Charlotte22.

Jellybaby, It only takes one and I'm sure that you'll get it!

PleaseGod, I'm wondering about acupuncture too. When is the best time to have it etc. Can anyone let meh know?

AFM I had EC today. The nurses and doctors were very quick and efficient and also very nice. I'm glad that I had a general but I've been a bit sleepy since. My tummy is very tender but they got 6 so now it's just the wait on how many have fertilised. I was very surprised to ind out that we were having icsi and not IVF as we thought we were. At no point has anyone even mentioned IVF to us at any part of the journey. The hospital took it for granted that we knew. I don't really mind as any chance is better than none but it did surprise me.


----------



## Anrol

*os nobody ever mentioned icsi to us....... Said I was sleepy!


----------



## Lomosso

When clinics put the eggs and sperm together they check again to see I you will get a better response using ICSI.... We were told we might need to do that, but didn't. If you are doing it privately you might get an extra invoice as ICSI costs more. Look at it as the clinic looking at every option and doing the best they can for a positive result. Xx


----------



## joe1977

We were told they can decide on icsi on the day if they think it will be better. Well done today xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

joe i think my boobs are bigger too!!! not tender yet but def noticeably bigger. even my mum noticed. i hope that a good sign for us xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

evening ladies!
anrol well done another hurdle passed!!!!!!!!! waiting on the calls is hard so keep busy the next few days!
2nd time round thank god for EC monday! liking the sound of bed rest myself!
charlotte also well done on getting there too!
cutelove angle and Joe heres to 44DD'S ALL ROUND


----------



## joe1977

Hehehee mum came to dinner tonight and looked at me in shock, said i had obviously been moved to the front of the queue either that or my top had shrunk!!!


----------



## joe1977

Anybody know if it is all down to the progesterone that your boobs grow


----------



## jellybaby81

well my boobs never grow ever with pmt etc and 3 days into cyclogest they are def up a size. so there could be something to that.
when I was pregnant with DS my boobs only grew at the end but everyones different!


----------



## stacey87

Joe1977- I used the progesterone injections and my boobs grew, felt fuller and were so painful I couldn't turn over at night, about a week or so after being on them they went back to normal and were no longer painful...but then I got a bfn not long after....xx


----------



## joe1977

My dose tonight was my 19th and my boobs are much bigger, heavier and quite sore. N's are painful too! 
Hope you're ok stacey xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby laughing at your round 44DD's comment! I would love a nice chest I'm so flat chested if I lie on my back you could draw a perfectly straight line!!! 

2nd time round I hope both our EC goes well! So glad to have finally got here! 

Anrol I'm a nightmare waiting for a phone call! I would be scared to move! Good luck on waiting for them to ring! I think I might go crazy on the 2ww if we get that far! DH thinks I have gone crazy already! At least we can blame the hormones!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Joe1977, I have sore boobs at moment so may not be a sign but at same time shows your body is going something, really looking forward to hearing your good news on Thursday.

Jellybaby thinking of you and your phone calls!! So close now.

Anrol yipee well done you!!!! You sound very calm, I'm going nuts already! Hope you get a good phone call today with all 6 fertilised!

Charlotte yes hope it goes well for us both and so glad to be going throufh the 2ww with you and Anrol and jellybaby. I was an absolute nightmare yesterday waiting for my call to see if they were going to cancel the cycle, clutching my phone and sobbing. My SIS distracted me a little with a dvd but I was so tense!

Have a good day ladies. Mrsb when is your scan date? 

Where do we all chat after this forum?


----------



## cuteloveangel

been very naughty the last 2 days and tested....... . it was BFN but i wasn't really expecting anything different as I'm only 5dp5dt but i just heard of ppl having a BFP then so thought id try my luck. been using frer but gonna get some more today. i head super drug own brand are good. to be honest...i just have a feeling that I'm not preggers as i just don't feel a thing anymore and been through a bit a stress to the last week so i think they may have affected implantation but ill know if I'm not showing at 7dp5dt I'm pretty sure that gonna be a BFN as u would know by them going from my research (and i have done ALOT)


----------



## Anrol

Good morning everybody,

2timeround, yes I suppose I am pretty calm. It's usually DH that's the calm one but throughout this it's been me. Even the nurses yesterday pointed it out. Being pragmatic I think that worrying isn't really going to help us get through this. Quite the opposite. We have a nice life together and we will try everything for a family. But if we are not blessed with children we will still have a happy life with each other. I think we're lucky whatever happens.

Charlott22 I'm not pacing the floor, but I am going everywhere, including the loo, with my phone. Just in case! I was told that we wouldn't get a phone call until tomorrow by everyone we spoke to yesterday apart from the surgeon who told us it we could be called at any time but the latest between 9-10 tomorrow. 

Lomosso We are lucky we,re being funded. We even found out yesterday that if we're lucky to get frostiness they are taken care of free of charge under our funding too. I don't really mind which way they fertilised as long as they are!

I woke up last night and as I lay in bed thinking about our little embryos,wondering how they are doing. I started to feel that a little part of me was missing, strange I know. I'm looking forward to getting them back where they belong. Science is a wonderful thing, we all have a lot to thank it for.


----------



## Anrol

Cuteloveangel you've still got a week to go! We've all got our fingers crossed for you, but I do think it's a little early. There's still a chance. X


----------



## joe1977

Hi cuteloveangel I can sympathise! I did a test yesterday to make sure the trigger had gone.
HCG is not likely to be in my system from a bfp until wednesday so I may test tuesday now i know it won't be the trigger.
Keep positive xx


----------



## Anrol

Good morning again everyone,

I'm just wondering, does the 2ww start from EC or ET? I, trying to work out my test date!


----------



## cuteloveangel

yea at least we know the triggers gone i guess. theres always a positive to everything. i still think i will test everyday now till fri as it makes me feel better wen i do it even if its negative. i just feel a sense of relief. the hardest but is keeping yourself busy. i was fine last week..didnt even think about it but I'm finding these last few days the hardest. i think ill be ok if its a negative...but its just the not knowing that hard.


----------



## Lomosso

Testing date is counted from when the eggs fertilise in the dish. Clinics seem to have different ideas as to how long you have to wait til testing. I booked a blood test that'll cost us £50 (as self funding) to stop me testing early. I also have a pregnancy test that I have made my DH hide so hopefully I won't get tempted. 

6am this morning we had to call the police as someone was trying to break into our house which made my stress levels shoot up. Police were very quick to find a v v drunk man thinking he was trying to get into his own house!! 
2 years ago 2 men did get into our house to burgle and only stopped when they tried to get into a room where my friend was sleeping (luckily with a locked door) she came out the room shouting and luckily they ran off with the stuff they had - this was all at 9.30 in the morning.


----------



## joe1977

How awful Lomosso, try to keep you stress level down today  
Cuteloveangel, you and me both. I know I could test everyday and I may even do so. I completely agree it is better to be in charge of a situation rather than have someone else tell you - bit of a control freak me.    for us both xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi folks, sorry for the me post but awoke this morning to what appears to be AF. I'm only 7dp5dt & we are both devastated. Can't stop thinking about how useless my body is. The nurse says theres still hope so I'm clinging to that.


----------



## Anrol

Hey Lomosso,

How scary for you. At least you know it wasn't a "real" burglar, just a case of mistaken property.
Not what you needed, but try to stay calm.

Vintage girl. Have as many "me" posts as you like lovely. I'm sure we would all feel the same.  Is it is the dreaded AF (and I pray it's not) will you have another shot at it?


----------



## joe1977

Hey vintagegirl   for you, are you sure it is not implantation bleed? Also some people like my mum's fried had bleeding on and off all the way through their first 12 weeks!!


----------



## jellybaby81

omg guys so much happening!!!! 
anrol well done and keep busy till the call.
vintage girl thats unusual if it is af so early are u on progesterone? if so could well be implantation bleed saying   for you.
2nd time round you are always so good to include ,me in your posts praying for a good haul monday for u also!

Lomosso thats all you need at the moment, truly scary!
I really feel I am not going to test early. I have 1 test in the house but prefer to test @ least 10dp transfer to be sure better not to know im my mind!
anywho have not got to transfer yet and the wait is literally killing me, i feel sick with anxiety, just want those embabies back! what if none of them make it! ( apparently there is a 5% chance of this happening). I will get call tomorrow am at 9am to tell me the progression since yest and to give me time for transfer. all the way up to this point I have been calm and cool and am now losing it! also no one knows we are doing this so am suffering in silence.
Except for u guys that is! so thankful you are here 
x


----------



## jellybaby81

also just noticing most of u guys are only having one put back. I am having 2. its the clinics policy regardless of age. Anyone else?


----------



## joe1977

Hi Jellybaby when I was at the hospital on 3dt discussing whether to risk going to blast they had said I could have et that day. I told them I would want two and they told me that I would have to sign a declaration saying I was going against medical advice if I had two transferred. I think this was because of the quality and that I was making myself risk multiple births. xx


----------



## lilacheva

hi girlies 

how is everyone getting on ?? ,im getting more and more tempted to do a test too i had to also get DH to hide the tests im getting frantic now !! 6dp5dt i know its far to early but arnt my embabies 11 days old now ?? im cofuddled !! 

vintage girl   for you hunny 
lomosso crikey that sounds like a dramatic morning for you hope your ok now ?
cuteloveangel i know its so hard not to test but id not do it its playing to much on emotions but if you feel better doing it ?? keep positive no matter what
anrol i felt exactly the same like my little eggs needed me back 

goodluck to everyone expecting calls scans et ec today 
i am getting restless now !! google is my new best friend ive noticed by boobies have also got bigger and have lots of viens in them can the cyclogest be a cause of the viens !? im super duper tired all the time and waking up 3 times during the night for a wee !! i dunno if thats cause subconciuosly i wanna see if im bleeding yet or not but i do actually need a pee at the same time !! is anyone else wanting to be sectioned with me i am actually crazy i think ?? and i still have another 11 days till otd  
xxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Afternoon ladies,

Vintage girl I hope your okay today, it's so hard not to know and it's easy to think its all going to go wrong, I do agree with some of the other ladies and it may just be implantation bleed until you have that test on OTD there is still hope.

Notgivingup glad your cycle is going ahead good luck for EC.

Lossomo sorry to hear about break in, it happened to me a few years back when dh was working away. I woke up to find someone in my bedroom. Such a scary scary thing. Hope your taking it easy today. 

Cuteloveangel I am with you it's very hard not knowing, I'm 3 days from OTD and I just want to test now.  

Jellybaby I'm sure your embies are doing fine, I definitely found thE wait for transfer the hardest as you feel like you can't do a anything but wait. 

Joe I had 2 transferred back dh and I also had to sign declaration however not against medical advice, we were automatically offered two on ET, it is however due to my age DH is 32 and I'm 36. 

Lilacheva I do feel for you, your OTD is so far away, I had 2 3dt and I'm 9dpt, I also want to test. 

We had a lovely trip to London, phantom of the opera was fantastic. Today I really wanted to test but dh said its best to wait.  Really thinking about buying one for tomorrow morning just so that I have an idea for Tuesday if its negative would like to prepare myself. Not sure if 10dp3dt is too early.


----------



## Anrol

Hi Jellybaby, 

I've been told that I may be called in tomorrow for ET too! I was 40 just two weeks ago, and because f that I can have 3 put back. I had to "qualify" and we may also have assisted hatching. I'm sure we'll both get at least 1! Try not to panic, you can't change what will be. What's for you won't go by you.

Lilcheva, all your symptoms sound very positive. I'll be chuffed and very optimistic if I get your symptoms. Hang in there.

Joe, do you mind me asking how old you are? I'm just wondering if that has a lot to with how many they'll transfer?


----------



## joe1977

Hi Anrol
It's in my signature, 35 (and 2 months) at present. My consultant had said he would be putting two back but when it came to the time it was an insistence on 1. I had really hoped for two to double my chances rather than in search of multiples but only time will tell know whether my special little one has been successful. Just had a read and today I am 5dp5dt so "Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop"

Still to go:

6dp5dt  Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
7dp5dt  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
8dp5dt  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
9dp5dt  Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy
10dp5dt My official Test Day yikes!!!!


----------



## Anrol

Joe77, doh! Can you believe I never noticed that? Must be my hormones!,,  

This is such a minefield, there doesn't seem to be any consistency between the different clinics/ parts of the country.

Well 3 has been discussed for me but I haven't got to ET yet...........


----------



## joe1977

I do think a lot of the decisions made come down to the day and what is happening with your embies.
 keep thinking positive and good luck for et xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Thank you for all your support ladies. It seemed quite a lot more blood than just spotting but it's not so bad now. It may not be over yet. I am on progesterone so if it is my period so early, would that mean a hormonal problem? My breasts are no longer sore so that's another indication to me that AF has started.

I've got 4 frozen plus another NHS go so plenty more chances but you know what it's like, feels like we may be childless forever right now.


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl I hope its not bad news for you! 

Joe fab information

Anrol good luck for ET

Lomosso sorry to hear about your trauma

Sorry everyone else for lack of personals I'm on my phone x


----------



## cuteloveangel

vintage girl. I'm sure you cant get af on pessaries if thats wat your on. so it may even a good sign and i heard many many ppl having a bleed and still being pregnant. plus if your af is anything like mine, i get brown spotting first for a day or two before its comes properly. 

i just came back from super drug and stocked up on tests. there buy one get one free on the frer 6day early so really good deal and u get 2 test in each. i got 4 packets....


----------



## jellybaby81

Speaking of pessaries... Does anyone seem to lose a lot of the dissloved pessarie after about a half hr? I am worried i am not getting enough. Tmi? I am using front door. So gross.


----------



## joe1977

Hi jellybaby - it is usual, the hospital told me that the medicine is on the outside so after 30 mins that has already been absorbed xx


----------



## Anrol

Jellybaby, only started on the this morning but she told me back door then front door alternating.

I don't seem to lose any of it, but then my friend are doctors and they told me that when something goes in the back entrance it gets sucked up and can't come back down. They were actually telling stories about their days in A&E at the time but I think is the same principal.

And your right, very very gross!


----------



## Anrol

I'm so glad I'm anonymous on here.........


----------



## jellybaby81

Ha ha sooo funny anrol was just thinking the same. Although i was christened jellybaby!


----------



## jellybaby81

Anrol if u only started this morn and used back door wait for tonights surprise!
How u feeling tonight about tomorrows call?


----------



## Anrol

It crosses my mind every few minutes, but suprisingly calm. Whatever the outcome is I can't change it so I'm not going to get worked up over it. Ha ha I'm going to think that when I'm awake at 4am with it going over and over in my mind! I really really want 3 super duper ones but I'd settle for 1 if I'm honest.

Looking forward to tonight's surprise now......not!


----------



## jellybaby81

Evening!
Just wondering if pupo gals went to bed after transfer for the day or what is recommended?
Also anyone.do the pineapple thing?


----------



## joe1977

Hi Jellybaby, after transfer I went home and put my feet up until Wednesday morning when I went back to work.
I literally laid on the bed and worked on my laptop although I did walk around Waitrose getting some shopping 1hr after transfer...
Couldn't do the pineapple thing as I'm allergic but I did eat lots of sweet potato as I heard that can help xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks joe, did u get up at all like to cook or anything? Was ur transfer a monday then?


----------



## joe1977

yep transfer was on the Monday so DH made my dinner / breakfast / lunch / dinner / breakfast and lunch to take to work!


----------



## PixieMcG

Anrol you made me laugh. It does make it easier being anonymous.

Hi joe I was told to carry on as normal, we went to get something for dinner visited my parents but did take it easy no strenuous activities. It's all a personal choice huni and what your comfortable with.


----------



## joe1977

I know, that's what we were told but DH said he would take it on as I had done so much - was not going to turn that offer down  
How are you feeling cardall - any symptoms? xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Ha ha joe quite right huni, to be fair my dh has been looking after me too I just get so frustrated sometimes and was glad to go back to work.

I have had strange symptoms which for it being so early I'm assuming it can only be the pessaries.  I have the odd wave of nausea some cramping heavy boobs which dh commented today are massive. Bras are too tight but hanging off before buying a new one.


----------



## jo1984

Ladies help help help!!!!!! My last appointment at the hospital I had to have a swab and I think it brought on a bit of thrush!!!!! I used a canesten pessary a few days later. Its been two weeks and I have the symptoms again so went and bought a canesten oral tablet to try and get rid of it, that was wednesday and I still dont feel right!!!! What do I do now Do I buy another pessary? Would this affect our treatment cycle as appointment for first scan is booked for the 13th? Should I call the clinic and ask for their advice?

Xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Joe thrush is quite normal apparently as they keep scanning us.  I was told if i get thrush then to use the cream only, not the pessaries.

Anrol good luck today, and jellybaby.

Sorry will write. more soon. My parents rang last night to tell me they are separating but I'm trying not to think about it until after ec and et...crappy timing!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

On a lighter note... I dreamt last night was going for a walk with DH by a river. Needed a wee so went in the river. Then began to panic that i had wee'd my eggs out so got DH to scoop them out. A little while later gave birth to a wierd frogman baby and told dh he must have scooped up frogsporn instead of my eggs. 

Haha!!! When I woke up had to remind myself that eggs dont come out when you wee and the lab would probably notice if I gave them frogsporn!!


----------



## jellybaby81

Wow 2nd time.round, u are an early riser. Much like.me but i.have no.choice in the matter!
Thats awful.about your parents?  do they know.you are doing treatment bit harsh to land this on you...
How are u feeling with all those.eggs? Does it hurt to walk?
Hope this morning goes quickly.for.me x


----------



## Anrol

Morning guys, I'm an early riser too. 

2ndtimeround, that's one vivid imagination!  Perhaps your parents situation will blow over, maybe a row that's gotten a little out of hand. Positive thoughts x

Jelly baby wishing us both a good day today. My one dread is that none are viable. Not long now to find out x


----------



## cuteloveangel

morning ladies...well i done another test this morning and i swear i can see a squinter!!!. its so confusing cause i can only see it at a certain angle which is very frustrating. i can tell if my mind is playing tricks on me or not.......i guess i have to wait another 24hrs to find out but I'm convinced i saw it....i hoe i don't get let down x


----------



## cuteloveangel

im 6dp5dt btw. i only have enough pessaries to last me till wednesday my test is on friday...are you meant to just stop taking them after that or do u think i should call. i think i would know by them if i was preggers or not anyhow.


----------



## joe1977

Hi cutelove, mine run out on the morning of my otd. They said if i test + they will give me more. I thought you had to take them all the way through. Hope the squinter is a good sign xx


----------



## joe1977

Good luck today jellybaby and how awful 2ndtimeround. Keep positive girls xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby & anrol good luck for today!

2nd time around its terrible when that happens but hopefully it will be amicable & won't cause you any awkwardness.

Cute love angel I hope its a  for you!

Joe I hope the thrush goes for you, if you are worried contact your Gp 

Cardall have you tried bra hook extenders? It could save you a lot of money until you really have to buy bigger bras, the other alternative which will cost u £29.50 is to go in to Evans & buy their genius bra which is like a sports bra but really supportive & soft, they do most sizes down to a 14 but if you want to make it smaller or bigger you just insert or remove the padding which is so simple & easy to do 

AFM having a drug free day before EC x


----------



## joe1977

update for me today, odd moments of nausea and mild twinges. BB's are huge!!!!!! They also have very defined blue veins - most attractive!
peeing lots and have a constantly dry mouth. Slight headache and can't stop yawning.
Might test tomorrow - too late today as I was bursting for the loo when I woke up and I am only 6dp5dt. Hmmm maybe I will wait till Tuesday or Wednesday 8dp or 9dp..... what do you think? xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

joe i say go for it. if your anything like me...im a need to know girl...even ifs its negative, cause then i can plan what I'm gonna do next and not dwell on it. I'm planning on doing another test before bed and I'm hoping that i wasn't seeing things this morning and hoping to see a more definitive line or least one that i don't have to look at a million different angles just to see if its actually real. there is def a doubt as i think i was just wishing a could see something. but let us know if u do test.


----------



## sammyjoe

I haven't been on here for a day or 2 to try keep myself calm for OTD today. I didn't want to test i was happy in my PUPO bubble! But im glad i did........ I cannot believe I'm writing this I got a   this morning! Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks Charlotte I might have a look today, I don't mind buying bras of I'm pregnant but only two days left till blood tests. It going to kill me waiting for that call to see if I'm pregnant or not.  Have my appointment first thing but according to other ladies the call with the result it he afternoon.  Poor dh has to go back to work but I took the day off just incase.


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations sammyjoe!


----------



## sammyjoe

Thank you  

 & sticky vibes to you all waiting xxx


----------



## joe1977

fantastic news sammyjoe - let's keep those   coming!!!


----------



## Charlotte022

That's amazing news SammyJoe x


----------



## Charlotte022

Cardall are you not doing a hpt as well? I hope the wait doesn't take too long x


----------



## Pleasegod

Congrats Sammyjoe so happy for u. Please throw some good luck our way


----------



## Anrol

Newsflash***** 

6 eggs, 6 fertilised, all good quality!

Phew!!!

Congrats Sammyjoe.

On my phone, back later x


----------



## joe1977

well done Anrol! xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Congratulations Sammyjoe! Wishing you a happy & healthy 8 months xx & great result Anrol!

I'm out  AF is really heavy & painful. Will test tomorrow at 9dpt to make sure but I know in my heart that it's over.


----------



## jellybaby81

Sorry to read that vintage girl hoping things turn around for u and it not that lots of things were learned about your protocol in the process
xx


----------



## jellybaby81

As.for me...... Am PUPO with 2 grade 1 blastocysts!!!!! And 2 frozen!!!! Yipeee!!.
They rang at 9.40am (at this stage i was.nearly.vomiting). And then asked.could i be there in 20 mins Hello? So jumped.in car and am now home resting on couch. Cant believe it.
One thing which surprised me was they are doing beta blood test in ten days time. Thats really soon! Hoping i wont get af or cave and test myself before then.
Congrats sammyjoe!!


----------



## jellybaby81

Sorry just saw anrols.post also.
Yay thats brilliant! 100% fertilisation yay! Are u going to blast?


----------



## Maverick28

loving all the good news in here, congratulations ladies.
so sorry vintage, hugs xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl 
Congrats Jelly baby & Anrol what fab news!


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi Charlotte no wasn't asked to do pee stick but really want too.

Jellybaby enjoy being pupo well done 

Anrol fantastic 100% fertilisation. 

vintage girl I'm sorry af has arrived. 

I don't want to bring negativity to the thread after all the good news but all my symptoms have gone, I feel back to normal I was so positive it was going to be good news now I'm panicking.


----------



## Bearbones1

Hey ladies,

Congratulations sammyjoe  

Have I missed any other BFPs ??

Vintage   that really sucks,   I'm sorry, hope you are ok xxxx

Cardall   don't start freaking out, I know it's hard not to as I totally did, fingers crossed you get your BFP very soon, when are you testing?

Anrol, great news on your embies. Whoooop. 

Jelly, yay yay yay. Hope your blasts are getting comfy xxx

We have our follow up next week, already setting ourselves up to try and fight to have two put back next time, will see what they say.  Not sure when we will try again but will probably do a frozen cycle as it may be easier on my body since it will be the third round since September. If it doesn't work we will have to take a long break I think  xx


----------



## Anrol

Hey Lovely ladies,

Phew what a day! This morning DH and I were chatting and we decided that as long as we had 1 we would be happy. After the initial shock of 100% fertilisation the embriologist explained that as they are all optimum quality (woop woop) they have to wait for 3 to be obviously better than the others to go for ET. She also told me that I could go in anytime and that she'll call me back in the morning for an update.

Vintage Girl, I'm so sorry. I'm gutted for you.

Cardall, it may still not be over. It's not over til AF arrives. Hold on in there.

Jellybaby, I hope theyre all made of velcro and they're well and truly stuck in there.

Bearbones, What reason do they give for on ET'ing 1? I'm going for 3 but then I have just turned 40 which propbably makes a difference.

Charlotte, EC really isn't that bad. I was ko'd so I don't remember anything about it but the discomfort after the treatment was minimum, in fact I didn't even need pain relief or bleed. Good luck for the morning, I'm hoping for lots of nice eggs for you.

 to everyone else.


----------



## PixieMcG

Bearbones due to go to hospital for bloods on Tuesday, I'm 10dp3dt today so will only be 12dp3dt then.  Think that's still too early for pee stick. 

Anrol af hasn't arrived yet but I thought the pessaries kept it at bay anyway.


----------



## Bearbones1

Anrol, 3 eeek. As I'm under 35 they not transfer more than one - I'm NHS funded so cant argue it, if we were paying we would have two.  Because we have failed a cycle they may let us transfer two but then again I'm not sure if they will because they are blasts.


----------



## Bearbones1

Eeeek cardall fingers crossed, don't lose hope just yet xxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks bearbones anrol.cardall and everyone else!!
Sending out best of luck wishes to 2ndtime round and charlotte for tomorrow!! The last of our little grp i think! To me EC was really ok and i was not knocked out. Just valium and pethadene did not feel a thing. No bleeding after and no oain relief needed later on. Best if luck!
Bearbones when can u do FET do u think? If they r blasts they should have high success rate! My clinic.do 2 back for all ages. I did not argue. I am paying private but thats just their.policy.
This whole.journey has been crazy. Cant believe its down to me.and the embabies now
x


----------



## Bearbones1

Not sure when we will be able to do a FET, probably march/April time. 

Everything is crossed for you, take it easy and let hubs look after you xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Awwww Anrol fab news!! When's the next phone call?

Jellybaby how are you getting on?

Vintagegirl sorry to hear your news  

Charlotte its finality our turn! All the best for tomorrow!

Sorry for short message, lots going on but will update after ec tomorrow!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby I can't find your post have you got embies on board


----------



## jellybaby81

Yeeeeees!!!! Its 2 up.from.this.i think!!!!  2 blasts. Am so thrilled. And 2 to freeze.settling down for the long wait now. Good luck tomorrow. Blow them away with your super sized amazing eggs!!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

How did i miss that?? Yipeeeeeeee go you!!! Wonderful news!! When's your otd? Hope you're being thoroughly spoilt. Lots of luck to you!   

Thankyou for your support


----------



## Pleasegod

Big hugs to you Vintage_girl stay strong.


----------



## jellybaby81

Otd ie blood test at clinic is feb 13th although nurse said she would change it if i liked cos felt 13 was unlucy! Total weirdo me! Sleep tight tonight if ya can!
Quick qs for pupo gals if any are around.... Did a doc or a.nurse.do ET? Did they use ultrasound? Did u get to see embryos at all? I have heard of.people.getting photos and everything!


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time around good luck for tomorrow too!! X


----------



## PixieMcG

Jellybaby doctor did ours and no pics but we did see it on scan.


----------



## ameheath

hi ladies firstly can i say congrats to all the ladies that have had bfps?? and good luck to those who in pupo??

i am doing my first round of ivf (nhs) and have been following this page reading all your posts but have not commented until now as i am struggling to follow all the lingo.....i gather bfp is positive result and bfn is negative but what do the letters stand for same wiv pupo and a few others i have no clue what they mean.   

i am unsure if on long or short journey but started taking norathisterone in december and took it again week or so ago! (what a nasty tablet that is made me sooooo nasty and hormoanal i even annoyed myself a few times!! ) i am now taking injections (started on 30/01) 2 sets one suprecur and the other gonal f. i have a scan on friday (08/02) to check on the progress of folicles/eggs! with the hope to have EC??!?? on monday (11/02) and ET??!?? on wednesday (13/02) 


i fell so excited at times then other moments i am proper freakng out that if this does not work what will i do as there is no way we could afford to pay for treatment privately (unless i sell my husband!!   or robhis winning lottery ticket) how have you guys copd with this?


----------



## Lomosso

*Jellybaby* We got a photo, but to be honest it shows sod all! Looking at it now we have no idea what is what and can't make out which are the 2 balls of cells!

To stop me getting nervous my DH kept speaking throughout ET, even asking the doctor "so at what point to do you think is conception?"...... he thinks it'll be funny to tell our child (if this cycle is successful) that when they were conceived there were 2 other people in the room!!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby will you change it to the 14th? That eould be a nice day test on!  

Anrol wow 3. We only strongly advised to have 1, esp if it gets to blast. But i do have a 4 year old who I had naturally by some miracle so another singleton would be just fine by me. I'm 26, anyone over the age of 35 gets two at my clinic. How are you feeling?

Charlotte good luck!!!! Hope all goes well.

Afm woken up with stomach cramps but I hope just nerves. Leaving in about half an hour. so thrilled to get to egg collection even if they decide to freeze them while my ovaries calm down a bit! They normally charge £700 but said that if its due to OHSS they do it for free


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time round good luck! If they have to freeze ours then we have to pay for a FET! Which I don't mind as long as its in our best interests you are so lucky that you don't have to pay if they are frozen! 

I will be on once I am home - sorry for lack of personals I'm on my mobile x


----------



## Anrol

Charlotte, 2ndtimeround...... Bestest,bestest, luck for your EC today. Let us know how you get on later. thinking of you both this morning. X

Lomosso, I made a joke to a nurse that if my DH didn't come in for ET he wouldn't be with me at time of conception. She then pointed out that whatever happend neither of us would be there anyway. Shut me up!!!

Jellybaby I'm waiting on another call for an update this morning. With any luck I can go in later today and join you Pupo. Do you feel any different? I keep feeling that there's a little part of me missing with my 6 little embies not with me. I'll be glad to get them on board. It's weird but I miss them.

Card all I'm not sure about the pessaries keeping Af away, but I do know they make my (.)(.) so sore.

Ameheath, welcome. You'll learn a lot on here. Just to help you:
AF - aunts flo, otherwise known as time of the month
PUPO- pregnant until proven otherwise
DH - darling husband
EC - egg collection
ET - egg transfer

Hope this helps. Someone has done a full list on here somewhere, if I can can find it I'll post it for you.


----------



## vintage_girl

2 lines! BFP. I'm 9dp5dt & have had a period like bleed since Saturday plus 2 days of spotting before that. Help, what does that mean. All brains have gone out the window. Is it a mmc?


----------



## joe1977

no idea vintagegirl but praying it is all positive and that you just had really bad implantation bleed xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Vintage girl - a missed miscarriage is usually when your pregnancy has ended & you have no otherwise symptoms hence the 'missed' part, this is the type of miscarriage I had. 

Are you using pessarys or injections for progesterone?

It is quite normal what is happening to you, because I had a fairly heavy bleed which lasted all day on 2 occasions within the same week, please note these bleeds were NOT related to my mmc, they were just implantation bleeds. 

You will be fine I'm sure of it   x


----------



## vintage_girl

Thanks joe & ivfmamma, I am on 8% crinone (progesterone) gel. I can't get hold of my clinic but I'm sure they'll just say to test again on OTD. Only reason I tested today was so I could request to stop the crinone as its icky mixed with blood (TMI I know). They will no doubt scold me for testing early. I guess it's just a waiting game again


----------



## vintage_girl

Oh & it's not a squinter either, nice strong line came up after 1 minute.


----------



## Anrol

Vintage Girl - OMG I bet your head is all over the place. I think that Joe and IVF Mamma could be right tho, it could be implantation bleed. I think that you could be pregnant. I hope and pray for you that you are. x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies nor sure where to start I went to the bathroom as usual needed a wee didn't think anything of it and I noticed when I wiped there was funny pink brown discharge. My OTD is tomorrow so its way too late for implantation bleed, I am now panicking and can't get through to the clinic.

Husband and I are gutted, I did feel like af was coming yesterday.


----------



## Anrol

Cardall - have you done a test?   that its just something simple.HI Ladies

AmeHeath this should help 

2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing)
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN / = Big Fat Negative 
BFP / = Big Fat Positive
BMS = Baby Making Sex
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Neice/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility  
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG  = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis  
TTC = Trying To Conceive  
TX = Treatment


----------



## joe1977

cardall I would def go buy a test, there is no way I could wait to be told by the hospital xxx     for you x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies test was negative, dh just got one for me. 

We had two embryos put back and I was hoping it was just one coming away

Still waiting on the hospital calling us back but blood test booked for tomorrow.


----------



## joe1977

oh cardall, not sure what to say but I am thinking of you   xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks joe. I'm still clinging to some hope for the blood test tomorrow even though I know it's silly.


----------



## joe1977

can totally understand that, hpt could be wrong or the process could have taken longer.
Lots of reasons to keep hope and get your blood work done. xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Charlotte we have to pay for fet as well but they will freeze them for free ifmy mild OHSS becomes severe. How are you feeling??

Cardall so sorry to hear your news. Everything crossed for you for blood test.

ec went ok. Turns out most of my follicles were cysts and had no eggs. They did get 6 eggs though and were quite positive so I'm hoping that one of them at least will get to day 3. Feel but groggy but ok. DH fussing over me.


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time around 6 is good! It's the quality not the quantity or so my clinic say, hope ur ohss goes away!

Cardall so sorry to hear your news! I hope ur blood test is a positive one!

AFM EC went ok they got 13 eggs! I was awake for it & I can remember the lot! DH was in room across the corridor & could hear me screaming! The stuff they gave me was good but not enough to knock me out! X


----------



## jellybaby81

Soooo much going on!!
Vintage girl well done strong line says alot this early!
Cardall blood test much more conclusive than any hpt. Dont lose hope yet.
Charlotte well done ! Shame about the screaming!
2nd time round 6 eggs is great. Remember i had 20 but really only 6/7 were quality as in divided well so i really feel more eggs means nothing! Out of the 6/7 i got 4 blastocycts.
Anrol; getting those embryos back in me was the longest wait of my life. 5 and a half days. Killer. Hope ur call goes well today! X


----------



## Anrol

Hi Jellybaby, my call this morning told me that all 6 are great quality. 4 of them are slightly more progressed than the other 2. Out of the 4 they have to have 3 obviously better as they can only transfer the "best" 3 and at this moment in time they have a best 4! Not a bad situation to be in but I'm seriously considering just having 2 transferred back as if she told me that as they're all optimum quality it means I am at a higher risk of a multiple pregnancy. I could cope with 2 but I think I'd struggle with 3 if it happened. I'm so undecided now. I want the best possible chance but equally I need a healthy pregnancy too. Arghhhhhhh. What to do


----------



## vintage_girl

Cardall - I hope tomorrows beta brings better news. I take it your test wasn't FMU going by the time of your post so maybe it just wasn't concentrated enough

Charlotte & 2ndtimearound - glad EC went well & great numbers. Charlotte, I hope you are ok & not too traumatised. I don't think I could have hacked being awake & feeling EC. I hope you are both resting up, tomorrows call will come around quickly.

Anrol- what a dilemma (albeit a good one) I guess the good thing with transferring 2 means you'll likely have 2 to freeze.

AFM clinic called & as I suspected, just said to carry on with progesterone gel & test again on Saturday. Oh, this is hard!


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl congrats! Fab news! 

2nd time round how are you? 

AFM embryologist just called & said we have 8 fertilised from 13! Aparently 3 were immature & 2 were too fragile for icsi I'm praying all of our 8 make it to blast! X


----------



## Anrol

2ndtimeround and Charlotte - well done both. What a bumper haul for you both!

Charlotte, they phoned you this afternoon after EC this morning? I had to wait 48 hours and it was a long 48 hours. I'm so jealous.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby how was your first pupo day? Did you take the day off?

Anrol difficult decision! Hope you and your dp are able to make the decision together.

Charlotte wow 8 fertilised great news!! They not going to ring me until midday tomorrow! Can't believe you were so awake. When i went in I said to the anaestatist I'm still awake and he laughed abd said he hadn't put the medicine in yet! I remember nothing after that.

Another friend just announced a pregnancy. Hopefully soon it will be our turn!


----------



## jellybaby81

Wow charlotte that was quick! 8 is a great number to work with. 
Anrol that is fab news for you!!! Are they waiting another day to decide on the best ones? I think 2 would be better as a triplet pregnancy would.be highrisk for u and babies but u and dh know best!
Afm 1d post 5dt and am.already analysing everything. On my bfp iui i distinctly remember one day of cramping and then bfp 3 days later. I wonder is every preg the same in the same person


----------



## cuteloveangel

unfortunately i think its a BFN for me. i know I'm still only 7dp5dt but majority of ppl have had a faint line by now. i thought i saw one at 5dp but i think my mind was playing tricks on me for definate. i just know in my heart its not gonna change by tom or the day after. 

congrats vintage girl.....glad it turned on to be a bfp for you. your an inspiration to others that think there getting their period and still get a bfp.


----------



## stacey87

Cuteloveangel I think it's too early for you to get a BFP yet, those that have seen positive lines before their OTD have just been lucky I think, I really wouldn't give up hope yet and still think positive, the embryo may well not have even implanted yet so it wouldn't show up anyway. Everybody's different, just because others have seen lines early doesn't mean everyone will. I'll keep my fingers crossed that a few more days time there will be a BFP! xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Quickie from me as I'm just going to hospital for my final scan to check miscarriage is complete, wish me luck xxxx 

Anrol - I know your worried about triplets but have you even considered the thought of embryos splitting into multiples? It's a tricky desicion, if I were in your situation I'd go with just the 2, but it's something you & your OH need to make the desicion about together. xxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Ivfmama good luck and all the best.

Cuteloveangel I am told to test 16 days post 5 day transfer!! So you are testing really early!

I was sick last night and in a lot of pain. Feel bit better this morning. Did anyone else have this after ec or is the clinic right about OHSS?   waiting for a call to see if my eggs are now embies!


----------



## PixieMcG

Ivfmamma hope you manage through today.

It's not hopeful for us just had our appointment for bloods and when we explained about my bleeding she said its not looking good.  Bleeding is getting heavier and now turned red, we also did a pee stick today and it was negative not surprised.

Just waiting on the confirmation now of the blood test.


----------



## joe1977

cuteloveangel don't give up hope yet
cardall fingers crossed for you but if it doesn't work out then it wasn't meant to be and next time it may be
ivfmamma hope everything goes well
anrol if I had been given the choice I would have elected for two at 3dt and one at 5dt, three seems a bit risky but then I suppose it all depends on quality etc. which they should advise you on.

AFM, had my first night sleep in weeks until 5am when I had to run to make it to the loo - that'll teach me for trying to sleep!!! I'm off a lot of food and seem to only want to eat light foods. Felt very sad last night for some reason but fine and smiley today. Only 2 more sleeps till OTD....


----------



## Ivfmamma

Everything is fine  all back to normal & no more retained products (thank you god) 

My womb lining is very thin & she expects it will be a while before I have a period, but I think that's my body's way of getting a crafty little break, ive had a lot happen in the past 16 weeks - I've had my final diseased tube removed, had ivf & then a miscarriage all in this short space of time.

So my body does need a bit of a well earnt rest. 

Now onto round 2 of ivf .... BRING IT ON !! xxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

IVF mamma its good news that you are now able to start cycle 2 I wish you lots of luck!

2nd time round that does sound like a touch of OHSS but if you are no longer being sick then I wouldn't think it was too serious as my clinic said that you would have all of the symptoms for the worst case all the time. How are? Have you had a phone call yet? 

AFM pain is still there but its gradually getting better, had a call from embryologist this morning & out of my 8 there is only 7 left but late yesterday they injected the imature eggs in an experiment to see what would happen to them & 2 have fertilised & are maturing! So I now have 9! She said the imature ones were behind the others but she didn't have any major concerns & said they were more likely to be frozen than used if they hang on till day 5 as the other 7 are doing well! I'm having a phone call on Thursday to let me know if I have to go up there then or wait till Saturday for blast! X


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Charlotte great news!!! I'm the same although only got 5  they said will be Thursday or Saturday  

Will be brilliant for you to have some frozen!

Ivfmama you have been through so much. Hope you are able to have a peaceful rest.

I'm ok, was sick again. Dr said it might just be codiene as I'm not eating anything. She going to ring again later. Got to keep close eye on input, output and weight


----------



## Pleasegod

Ivfmamma stay strong.

I have my first scan after is started stimms what do theycnotemally look for on this scan? I feel quite heavy is this normal? Find it difficulty to sit up as pressure on my right side.


----------



## Charlotte022

I am not sure we will defiantly have any frozen I'm just hoping! 

Please god - they look to see what size your ovaries are & how any follicles are doing, rather similar to your baseline scan


----------



## Pleasegod

Thanks Charlotte. I have my scan tomorrow bit nervous hope all is well. I'm just so prone to bad luck


----------



## empedia

Hi girls, quick update, one blastie put in yesterday, nothing to freeze, so this is the end of the medical bits for me (of the IVF anyway) and I wish you all luck in your journeys. Keeping calm and keeping away from forums for a bit, trying to live normally now! 

Liz x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies sorry to bring some bad news but its definitely a BFN for me, just had the call from the hospital. 

Want to thank you all for the tremendous support during my cycle made the first one easier to get through.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow and the remainder of the week.


----------



## joe1977

so sorry to hear that cardall. This forum has seen some highs and lows and throughout everyone has been really supportive. I am truly thankful for the support you and everyone else has given me. xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi all just checking in from work zzzzzz
Went back yest day after transfer and being kept busy but sitting down.
Cardall so so sorry. Its only now that i am in the 2ww that i can truly see how bloody scary this all is. I am freaking out.  Hope u and dh are ok, be good to each other.
Joe u still feeling positive? Fair play to you its been a long 2 days let alone 2 weeks god know how i will survive.
2 nd time round hope u are feeling bit better? Waiting for calls is th worst eh?
Charlotte hope ur keep well?
Afm 2 dp5dt and i feel nothing. Zilch. Nada. Like it never happened.
Sigh x


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks joe and jellybaby x


----------



## joe1977

Hi jellybaby, no surprises you feel nothing it is a rather surreal experience. We spend weeks injecting ourselves and keeping to strict timetables and suddenly ..... nothing .... weird huh!

I am extremely positive with lots of small signals that make me think this has worked - only two more sleeps till hospital test day! I am going with the optimistic theory that I know this has worked - unless the hospital tell me otherwise  

It's all a battle though, we hang on desperately to the hope we will produce eggs. Then we hold out for them to get fertilized and develop. We then chose to hang ourselves even further by chancing blastopheres. This not being bad enough, we clutch at every symptom for 2 weeks to tell us that it has worked. And if that is not enough, we then have to wait weeks to get to the safe point.

Don't know about you but at the end of my journey which I hope will be in 9 months     I will most certainly be having an alcoholic drink to toast my hanging in there capabilities


----------



## jellybaby81

Gosh u summed it up so well there joe. If i send u my address can u send me some of your positivity? Puhlease? I take it u are not testing?
Can i ask when u first felt something after 5d transfer? Surely i must feel something if bean/s are implanting? Surely one of them must be good enough to take?


----------



## joe1977

sending lots and lots of positive vibes your way        !!!!!
I had a single wipe bleed (sorry TMI) on 2dp5dt early in the morning but not had anything else like that since.
From day 2 onwards I have had odd aches here and there but nothing more than a slight uncomfortable feeling.
I have felt very bloated particularly since 5dp5dt and since 6dp5dt my appetite has completely waned.
None of my symptoms feel major other than constantly yawning from 4dp5dt!!
I have had odd moments of what feels like motion sickness and dizziness since 6dp5dt.
I am  currently 8dp5dt so getting so close it is scary!!!


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi cardall, I'm so sorry to hear things haven't worked for you this time x x


----------



## Anrol

Good evening ladies,

Sorry I don't have the time for personals this evening. DH is cooking me a romantic meal.  
Smells wafting from the kitchen tell me that this is going to be goooood.
Had my ET today do officially PUPO. We eventually had 3 transferred. ( 2 @12 + 1 @ 9) we researched everything and worked out all probabilities.
I feel very optimistic, and like some of you have said it's strange doing nothing. I admire all of you on here, especially you IVFMamma. If anyone deserves a happy ending it's you. And all the rest of you.
After sleeping 8pm to 6 am last night, I think i'll be doing the same tonight. Make the most of it while I can. 
       for us all. x


----------



## PixieMcG

Congrats Anrol enjoy your meal.

Thank you mrsb, having some chill out time.

Due back at work on Thursday so hope my body as dealt with what it needs to before then.


----------



## Charlotte022

Congrats on being pupo Anrol! X


----------



## vintage_girl

Cardall- I'm so sorry to read your news. Take it easy & know that we are all here to support you xx

Ivfmamma- glad everything went well today & you've been given the green light to try again. Youve been such a strong support in this thread while going through such a traumatic time, you truly are an inspiration. 

Anrol- wishing you all the best for your 2ww & for a sticky bean (or 2) 

Joe- wow, lots of positive sounding symptoms! Good luck for Thursday, not long now

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Afm- bleeding stopped last night! But no pg symptoms. Hope the little bean has clung on


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma, glad to hear things are back to normal, fingers crossed for the next journey, keep up with that positivity! When you finished the progesterone injections, were the areas really itchy after? I finished mine a week ago and the last few days the areas have become really blotchy and sooooo itchy! if anyone else is reading this and have found this please can you let me know? I'm unsure whether to go to the docs or not.....xx


----------



## stacey87

Sorry Cardall   xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Oh vintage girl sorry you have been bleeding, glad to hear it has stopped now. 

Ivfmamma I really hope your okay. Glad to hear your scan went as well as can be expected.

Thanks Stacey.


----------



## Bearbones1

so so sorry cardall. 

Fingers crossed to everyone else ....... 

Anrol, eeeek for 3. Congrats on being PUPO. 

IVFmamma glad you got the all clear.  

I have my follow up tomorrow......looking forward to drawing a line under it and asking millions of questions of FET....


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks and good luck bearbones hope you get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## notgivingup

cardall,  so sorry.  there are not words - its heartbreaking.  sending you lots of bubbles instead!

IVFmamma, so relieved for you that all is back to normal - its been a long wait for you.  glad you are looking forward to next steps and enjoy your well earned rest!

Bearbones1, good luck for tomorrow

Anrol, good luck with the 2ww - enjoy being pupo!

will keep fingers crossed for you vintage girl.

AFM, slowly getting my head around my BFN and AF seems to have stopped.  Cant believe its only a week since the BFN - in some ways it still feels raw like it was this morning and in other ways it feels like its years since i was in the happy state of PUPO.  Onwards and upwards though towards FET. xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Notgivingup I think being PUPO was a million years ago...... It's like once treatment was over and bfn evident it has become a distant memory. Sending you bubbles xxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

hey ladies. joe I'm glad your feeling positive. i wish i had your positivity. have you tested yet? hopefully it would show by now. 

afm. i ve had some brown spotting today, I'm not sure if that is good news or bad. i ve also been having cramps on and off like an ache more than a pain but not like  a period pain at all. anyone else had and had a BFP?


----------



## stacey87

Bearbones good luck for your follow up tomorrow, hope you get lots of questions answered xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Bearbones hope it goes well today and you can begin to look forward  

Cardall so sorry 

Charlotte hope you're able to relax in between waiting.

Anrol fantastic news!! How are you feeling?

Jellybaby how's it going? Too early for signs yet.

Afm pain got significantly worse and vomiting. Got blue lighted into hospital. Feel bit better now but got to have scan. Consultant said he worried about one of my ovaries and nay gave to gave key hole surgery to investigate and may need it removing. Holding onto all hope that all is ok and ET can go ahead.


----------



## joe1977

2ndtimeround how awful, I hope you're ok and don't have to have anything major done. If you do, I'm sure it will be for the best.   with you.

AFM I gave in and did a test. 9dp5dt and off to hospital for pee test tomorrow, so I thought why not? Anyhow, I used a clearblue digital and I got a.....    and 1-2 weeks!!!!!!!!!

Feeling in shock but know I need the hospital to confirm but woohoo it feels good at the momemt!!

Sorry all about me but hope everyone else in waiting is ok xxxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Omg 2nd time round so sorry to hear all that is going on for u..... Thats bloomin awful but praying ovary will be ok and all else goes smoothly after this. What a rollercoaster ride!

Joe looks like u were right all along! Big congrats to u!  keep the bfps coming!!


----------



## joe1977

thanks jellybaby81, will be keeping positive for you to get yours too!   xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

2ndtimearound- take care of yourself Hun & I hope it all settles down before ET.

Joe- Congratulations!! Knew you had it in the bag with those symptoms.

AFM- bleeding has started again  I think its a chemical pregnancy. But I will keep some PMA until OTD on Saturday.


----------



## joe1977

Hi vintagegirl, I hope it is just more implantation bleed, thoughts and prayers are with you   xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Vintage girl I hope that its not bad news for you!  

Joe congrats

2nd time around so sorry to hear that you ended up in hospital! I hope everything settles down & you can go ahead with ET!


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies! Can i join?

So this is my second time on this board, i was on here when it started but stopped messaging in december due to a bfn 
But here we are again, on my second 2ww, im now 8dp4dt and have two embies on bored! So once again im trying my hardest not to symtom spot and not to go out my mind worrying! So its fair to say im calm and happy and trying to enjoy my 2weeks off work. DP is being a star and im literally doing nothing! 
Hope you are all doing well, anything you need to know im here ladies, other than i had de ivf so the process is a little different for me!

Lots of prayers and baby dust to you all!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi dumbwing, I remember you from the other thread x


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey ivfmamma, how r you doing? So sorry to see ya stats that you've had a mc. 
When's your next go? Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing ok        

For ladies who are undergoing their 2nd treatments can i ask that you use the cycle buddies threads which can be fold on the following link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0 as this thread is for the First cycle of IVF/ICSI only

Donna


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've been posting on here for months now ladies, but now I have to go (dont want to get into any trouble for posting when I'm not supposed to) 

I wish you all the best with your treatments & hope those still on the 2ww get there bfps, & those who haven't had success then I will see you around for next time. 

Remember though, good things ALWAYS come to those that wait.

Lots of luck, & thank you for letting me post & take my mind off the crappier things in life. 

(p.s - i feel very sad i cant bore you all now) lol xxx


----------



## joe1977

ivfmamma we will miss you and all your help - you have been a wonderful asset and passed on much support and knowledge.
good luck in the future xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Joe, yay congratulations lovely. How exciting xx

2ndtimearound you poor thing, that sounds so dreadfully scary. I hope you are ok and that you do not need surgery. Have lots of virtual hugs babe xxxx

My follow up was good.  The consultant was lovely and we are going to crack on with a frozen cycle. Chat and plan booked for Tuesday.... Eeeek xx. He advised against having more than one embryo transferred but also said they are our embies so we can do as we please. . 

I wil have to join another thread too as its will be my third cycle but will keep checking on you all.

Goodluck you lovely bunch, would have been lost without you xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Ivfmamma why do you have to go?


----------



## jellybaby81

Wow strange things happening on the thread today. People.dropping like flies dont go guys we need u!!
!! 
Second time round how are things now with u? Thinking of u.
Anrol congrats on pupo how u feeling?
Charlotte any news?
Afm had my first melt down an hr ago 3dp5dt. Cant keep positivity up. Just feeling really low. Was not expecting this at all. Crying etc have come.so far and now falling flat at this stage.
Sorry so negative this eve just feel no one understands
x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Thankyou everyone!! Great news after a very long day, they decided not to remove my ovary or drain it and going to see how it gets on. They also confident I will be well enough for Et on Saturday! They dont think i will cope if it tomorrow so hope they hang on until saturday. The communication between the clinic and the hospital has been superb!

Jellybaby, sorry you having a down day. Its to be expected after all we've been through. Don't say no one understands, we all do and all here for you. Take it easy, and its ok to cry.

Charlotte good luck tomorrow for the phone call! Hope its good news! They going to ring me at the hospital as I'm staying overnight on iv fluids and antibiotics.

Anrol how's life as pupo??

xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Aww jelly   you are PUPO and in a week or so time you should see that BFP hunny, try and keep it together. It is so hard xxxx

2ndtimearound. Glad you seem to be on the mend and are being looked after properly. Xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Congratulations Joe!!!!!!!!! Wonderful news


----------



## joe1977

Bearbones, thanks for the congrats glad the follow up went well and you have next steps lined up! xx
Jellybaby, try to be positive I know how hard it is - I still feel like I want to cry and we all understand what you're going through xx
2ndtimeround, fantastic news and will be keeping everything crossed for you xx

Still feels a little surreal and looking forward to the hospital confirming everything tomorrow.
Really scared and keep trying to think if there is anyway they can say it is a BFN when I already have a BFP - even when you get something good you still worry


----------



## jellybaby81

Sorry that meant to say no one understands but u guys!
Phew 2nd time roind u had me worried.
Thanks bearbones and joe
x


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time round fab news! 
Jelly baby I find a good cry gets it all out & helps to be more positive some times 
AFM I was sick about lunch time but I'm now a bit better but still have abdo pain x


----------



## Pleasegod

2ndtimearound Iv got everything crossed for you hope all is well. What's started all this off? 

Joe1977 congrats really happy for you.


----------



## Pleasegod

Sorry 2ndtime round just seen your follow up messages brilliant news.


----------



## Anrol

Good morning everyone.

WOW it's all going on on this thread!

OMG, OMG,OMG Joe that's amazing news. Well done you.

Jellybaby keep your chin up hunny. The embryologist that did my ET told me that recent studies have proved that laughter really is the best medicine. She told me to go home and watch as many comedies as I could. So I have watched all of the Inbetweeners and all of Mrs Browns Boys and boy have I laughed. So much in fact I had to hold myself not to wee.  It's worth a try, your hormones are flying around so exactly the ones that make you feel down will have the same powerful effect but in reverse.x

2ndtimeround, phew your having an ordeal. I'm so glad that its all coming good for you. 

Vintage girl, gutted. That's all I'm going to say. X

Charlotte, have I missed your ET? I've gone back over the thread and I can,t see it anywhere. I'm looking forward to you joining the Pupo gang x

Ivf mamma and bear bones , I've seen the post to encourage you elsewhere. I think you should both be so proud of the help and support that you've given the rest of us. Nobody wants you to go. I'm sure we,ll meet again on "we are pregnant" thread! Good luck to you both. X

AFM I'm in Pupo but apart from very sore (.)(.) I don,t feel any different. I'm not particularly emotional. I'm not thinking about it all the time. I'm not counting the days. Am I weird? I think it's some sort of deep seated psychological defence mechanism. How long it'll last I don't know. I suspect the closer my OTD gets the more I'll be thinking about it. X

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## Charlotte022

Anrol I'm waiting for a call today to either go in today or Saturday, I'm feeling a bit better & I think some of the pain has been a bit of bloating sorry for TMI! Where do you go once you are PUPO? I'm hoping to be joining the PUPO gang shortly! When is your OTD? X


----------



## cuteloveangel

joe.....OMG OMG OMG...sooooo happy for you. so glad your got your bfp!!!

vintage girl....i need your help! i started spotting at 7dp5dt very light and now a bit heavier but still brown not red at all yet! if it was period it would have started by now. its doesn't take 2 days to start after i start bleeding. i have taken hpt yest at 8dp and was negative. don't want to to test today as I'm pretty sure its going to be bfn but i will test tom as its my otd and will have to ring the clinic but are you still showing bfp on your test? and was ur blood red or brown and did u test before 9pt and get a bfn and then get bfp after. I'm so confused. I'm pretty sure its over but i have a glimmer of hope still as I'm still having on and off cramps but not period pain at all. please help x x


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi cuteoveangel, sorry to see you've had bleeding as well. This really is one horrible rollercoaster. I'll write what I've had in a list:

5-6dp5dt- brown spotting
7-9dpt- heavy, red bleed. Cramps & lost the sore breasts
9dpt- my first test, showed BFP
10dpt- nothing, not a spec
11dpt- red spotting in morning, none since & got a bfp in the evening
12dpt- just up, no spotting & got another bfp

If it wasn't for the heavy red bleed I'd be quite happy but I'm worried it's a chemical pregnancy because of this. Only time will tell. My period usually last for 7 days, so this doesnt seem right. You haven't seen any red blood yet so I'd say you're looking at implantation bleeding, yay! & I heard its very rare to get a + before 9dp5dt unless it's twins. Good luck, hope it all turns out ok xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Just had a phone call we still have all of our embryos although one is lagging behind, out of the 9 we have 4 which are top quality so I'm waiting until Saturday for a 5 day transfer! X


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Awesome news Charlotte and me too!!!! All five still going strong, I'm thrilled as still in the hospital so got two days to chill before can have them back in. Need to get a present for all the wonderful staff!!!! We will be testing on the same day!!

Anrol you're not wierd, just wonderfully calm.


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time around do you have an OTD? I haven't had an exact date but clinic said 16 days post transfer! I think that's a bit long! I'm planning on testing 2 weeks from EC as that's what most people get given! I'm so pleased that your 5 are hanging in there & you can transfer on Saturday too x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Oh my gosh i was going to ask you because I've been told 16 days! Seems too long esp for a blast! No way I could wait that long. Will probably only have one put back in, how about you?,


----------



## Anrol

Charlotte and 2ndtimeround - it won't be long now! My clinic gave me a sheet of paper stating to test at 16 days from EC. So I think a week Saturday @ 11 days p4dt is going to be my day. That'll be the 15th day but its a Saturday so it gives me the Sunday to get my act together! X


----------



## Charlotte022

Anrol good idea!
2nd time around I'm testing 14 days post EC, a good friend of mine has gone through this numerous times & she has always tested then! I'm going to set mine as 18th but I'm going to do an early responce on the 15th as I have heard of loads of people having a BFP then however I will be prepared that it might not show up for me then. I will test on the 25th also as that is the clinics OTD. DH wants to wrap me in cotton wool & then some bubble wrap & my grandmother who brought me up might not understand ivf but she is calling up & staying whilst DH is in work just in case I'm not well love her! X


----------



## joe1977

Anrol Thanks, I hope you're enjoying being pupo and get your BFP.
Thanks cuteloveangel, I really hope you get yours and that you have only got some implantation bleed.
Vintagegirl, hope everything is on track.
Great news charlotte and 2ndtimeround!!!

AFM, I have been to the hospital and their pee test confirmed I am 3 weeks and 5 days pregnant woohoo!
I decided to pay for beta tests as this is not covered by my PCT (£65 today and again on Saturday morning for the doubling).
Just got the result and it 250.6!!!!! She told me it was a really good result woohoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations Joe all those sneaky symptoms were right!


----------



## joe1977

Thanks mrsb - hope you're doing well! xx


----------



## holiday_girl

I'm good thanks joe, nearly a week on from testing and I'm still is shock. All those thoughts I've been locking away about it all finally working I'm still not really allowing myself to think, force of habit I suppose. How do you feel?

Xx


----------



## joe1977

Hi mrsb I can understand that, I have been too scared to say "I'm pregnant" out loud!! When do you have your scan? xx


----------



## holiday_girl

Scan is booked for the 18th, I'm quietly excited. Glad it's not a full bladder job this time! Is yours booked?


----------



## joe1977

ah me too, booked for the 26th with an empty bladder


----------



## mercers

Joe1977 we have the same scan date!!!! Its driving me crazy already all this waiting......

Just want to see an hear that our baby or babies are growing well (we had two put back so could be twins), I'm 5wks tomo.
Xx


----------



## joe1977

ahhh fab news mercers! I am booked in for an early scan due to my past record but paid for my beta today and got a really high first number.
Hoping for a doubling on Saturday to give me peace of mind.
I only had 1 blast but they did tell me I / it carries a risk of identical twins so you never know


----------



## joe1977

I'm really confused with weeks pregnant. My scan is booked for 26/2 and I heard them say I would be 6 weeks 3 days so that in theory makes me 3 weeks 5 days today.
Mercers if you are 5 weeks tomorrow how did you find that out because your et was only 5 days before mine?? xx


----------



## Martha Moo

joe1977 said:


> I'm really confused with weeks pregnant. My scan is booked for 26/2 and I heard them say I would be 6 weeks 3 days so that in theory makes me 3 weeks 5 days today.
> Mercers if you are 5 weeks tomorrow how did you find that out because your et was only 5 days before mine?? xx


Hi Joe1977, i would make you 4 weeks 1 day hun, with BFP, you are classed 2 weeks pg at day of EC, days between EC and today is 2 weeks and 1 day = 4 weeks and 1 day 

Hope this helps

Donna


----------



## joe1977

ah Thanks Donna, I thought that too


----------



## stacey87

Congratulations joe1977!  

It's lovely to see these BFP's coming through on this thread wahoooooooo 

xx


----------



## joe1977

hi stacey, thank you! hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi guys
like a ghost town around here!!!
Charlotte and 2nd time round congats on your embryos so far and may u have many for the frezzer tomorrow!! Also best of luck with transfer!
Anrol how u keeping?
Nothing to report here 5dp5dt and nothing going on. I am not going to test i have decided. Blood test on wed!
On my phone so chat later
jelly


----------



## Wookster

Hi Guys
I haven't been on here for a while as I haven't coped with the whole 2ww thing so just had to step away from the board for a bit. I have been reading all your messages though. It seems there has been a lot of heartache from us dec/jan cyclers. I am sorry for everyones disppointment and hugs to you all.

Well I am coming to the end of the my 2ww (i have until sunday to go) but couldn't wait and sneakily have done about 4 HPT's!!! 

Anyway they have come up as BFP! I want to be excited but know an awful lot can still go wrong as i am not even at OTD, so I have cautious optimism and lots of fingers crossed. Will this emotional rollercoaster ever improve?

In addition, i have just called clinic and left a message to confess my early testing as would you believe a child in my school - I am a teacher - has only got german measles!!! I have worked there years and never have we had it before - it couldn't have come at a worst time - just to add to my anxieties....!!

wookster x


----------



## joe1977

ah Wookster, really pleased to hear your news!
we had EC same day but I know you had 3dt whereas I had 5dt.
I tested at home on 9dp5dt ( your 10dp3dt) and mine was a BFP. 
Hospital yesterday confirmed a BFP - I also paid for beta test and got my first at 10dp5dt a whopping 250.6!!
I too feel completely anxious and scared that AF is going to arrive at any minute.
I think I may feel slightly more at ease on Saturday when I get my next beta, then 26th Feb when I get my scan, then 9th March at 8 weeks and then 6th April at 12 weeks..... Phew all this anxiety is surely no good for us!
Keep positive and stay away from work if you need too - don't want to cause any problems for yourself! xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Wookster - they should've checked your rubella before treatment, it's a standard blood test that they check most ladies undergoing treatment x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ooops I'm not allowed to post I keep forgetting! So sorry, from now if I see something from one of you & I know the answer I will pm you direct xxx hope your all well xxx


----------



## Wookster

Thanks Joe1977 yes we had similar dates- I tested 11dp2dt and it was negative, then again at 12dp, 13dp 14dp all positive .  My clinic won't do anything yet as OTD is sunday so have to test officially then and then the following sunday as the risk of chemical pregnancy/m/c is high, then they will scan me/bloods etc.

I def feel like AF is going to arrive and burst the bubble, i think they need to prescribe tranquilisers to IVF patients just to get us through the process...lol

Thanks IVF mamma - yes clinic confirmed i'm all good as they screen for immunity before it all starts - phew!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Wookster congratulations!!! Wonderful news. Got everything crossed for you. I thought once I did the pregnancy test everything will be ok but its still an anxious time!

Jellybaby and Anrol how's life as pupo??

Charlotte good luck today!! Let's go get those embies! Be lovely to have someone to share the 2ww with!

Joe1977 when's your scan date?

Afm ET day today, day 5. Had 5 embryos on Thursday, not sure how many left. Feel ok still got some pain and been signed off for two weeks so MIL pleased! DS staying at my sisters this weekend so I can have some bed rest.

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## joe1977

Hi 2ndtimeround good luck today, hope it goes ok. My scan is on the 26th!!!

Wookster, hope you're ok today

AFM off for 2nd beta soon, fingers crossed for doubling   xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

Congratulations Wookster!

It's a bfp here today too! I'm booked in for my 6 week scan on the 28th. I'm feeling more excited now though I am anxious as I'm to stop the progesterone & I'm not getting betas done for some reason (clinic practice). I wonder if my GP will do them for me.

GL to any other testers/ET's xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time around good luck today!   I hope that we can share the 2ww! 

Congrats vintage girl & Wookster!


----------



## joe1977

Good news from me, my 2nd Beta was 509 so a definite doubling from 250.6 on Thursday woohoo!!!  

Vintagegirl glad to hear your news, your scan is 2 days after mine! I have to keep on the progesterone until 12 weeks and I elected to pay for Beta testing as it wasn't covered by my PCT. I wanted it done though for peace of mind xx


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

A quick question if you can help me - I had my medication delivered on Wednesday and put the Gonal F in the fridge as it says to do so on the packet but it didnt say to put the Cetrotide in the fidge so I havent!!!! Ive just read recently to put all meds in the fridge?? Is this correct

Thanks


----------



## Wookster

Hi 

I didn't put all my drugs in the fridge only gonal f and ovitrelle. Synarel and crinone were kept at room temp.

What does it say on the packaging?


----------



## jo1984

Thanks you Wookster, it just says keep above 25 degrees. The others said place in the fridge so I kept that one out. Just read on some other websites about them being in the fridge so confused and worried me a bit, tried calling the hospital and left two messages but they haven't called back!!!

Xx


----------



## Wookster

I am sure room temp is fine then...but haven't taken that particular drug myself .....


----------



## Wookster

Joe1977 well done on ur 2nd beta.

Hi am not too bad today just waiting for otd tomorrow! Really bad crampy pains today, am convinced it will be a negative tomorrow and therefore a chem pregnancy....I just want to know now so I can drink myself into oblivion if neg pick myself and move onto the stage or if it is a strong positive have small celebrations of that next hurdle passed. 

Vintage girl congrats

2ndtimearound how did ET go?

Charlotte how has ur day been

Wookster


----------



## Charlotte022

I'm now officially PUPO!!!! Had a 2 hour delay as there was an emergency, 8 out of our 9 made it & I have had 2 blasts transferred, waiting for a call tomorrow for them to let us know how many they are able to freeze if any!

2nd time round how are you?


----------



## Charlotte022

Wookster I hope its a BFP for you


----------



## jellybaby81

Charlotte and second time round?? PUPO? Details please.... How u guys doing? Welcome to the tww aka hell
  
wookster best of luck tomorrow and big congrats to you.
X


----------



## jellybaby81

Sorry charlotte must have missed your post congrats!!
Were they always transferring 2 for you? Or did u request it? Your only 25 correct? Am v surprised they tx 2!!!! Best of luck Jelly


----------



## Charlotte022

I am 22 & I thought that they would but the embryologist recommended we transferred our 2 AB embies so that's what I did, I had to sign a form but I was ok with it, apparently it increases the chance of pregnancy by 15% & as long as I have a successful out come then I'm prepared for 2 so I just went along with it x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Charlotte congratulations, two embryos that's great news!

Jellybaby Thankyou. I'm pupo with one embryo. We knew we would only get one and so grateful to get this far.

The other four embryos weren't as far ahead and they waiting until tomorrow to see if any can be frozen. Is that a bad sign or normal? As I've had such a rough time with the drugs I'm desperate to have some frozen.

But at least got one super embies onboard. Any advice how to get through the next two weeks? My otd is 20th February 2013! Thought was 16 days post et but apparently 16 dats post ec!


----------



## jellybaby81

Well done.second time round! Yipee embie on board! Would they not.just have transferred one of the others also and let it develop in utero? Lots of embryos take 6 days to become blasts. I had 1/ 2 frozen at day 5 and they rang the next day to say the other 2 did not make it. 
As for advice on tww i am not going to lie its been rough. Thank god i went back to work. Just keep busy!!


----------



## Lomosso

Jo1984 - I kept my cetroside (or however you spell it) in the cupboard and that was no problem. Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time round waiting till they day after a 5 day transfer to freeze is standard procedure at my clinic, I have been up 4 times in the night to empty my bladder I don't know if this is normal!


----------



## Wookster

Morning everyone
Well it's OTD today and I was up bright and early at 4.30 needing a wee!!

Tested and it is positive! Was trying to compare how strong the line was to last time but useless task on the clear blue I think it was slightly stronger! So now another week to wait to do another one as per clinics rules pah would much rather go for blood test. 
Can't let myself celebrate too much yet there is a long way to go.
Hang on in there little embryo... we can do this


----------



## Charlotte022

Wookster congrats on the


----------



## joe1977

Congrats Wookster, sticky vibes to little embie!!!


----------



## jellybaby81

morning
wookster congrats again! would you not go to your gp and request blood test? 
last time I was preg i was freaked and went to gp and got results 3 days later and all was fine but for peace of mind I would do it again in a heart beat.
hope all others are well, very few of us left now..
maverick? empedia? you guys still out there?? baby wishes to all
jelly


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi jellybaby how are you finding work? I've been signed off next week as been poorly going to be sat around twiddling my thumbs! Unfortunately our clinic very strict so I couldn't have two back in.

Wookster congratulations!!! Wonderful news!!! 

Charlotte how's 1dp5dt going?

Afm the clinic was supposed to ring this morning and let me know if they could freeze my embryos but still not heard from them


----------



## jellybaby81

hey 2nd time. work grand, actually my saving grace to be honest. kept me busy. off next 2 days tho   so will prob go round the twist.
as for clinic not ringing they did the same to me day after transfer ..... grrrrrr.
let us know how things go. how u feeling?


----------



## 2ndtimeround

None to freeze. Nothing. I don't understand when I had five blasts. Gutted. Just got to hold so tight to this one enbie inside. All that effort for just one embryo?


----------



## Charlotte022

I'm ok thanks haven't heard off clinic yet but I have my grandparents to stay at the mo & DH is in London with work x


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi second time round sorry to hear that. But its really common. Maybe in your case because u started with low numbers? Anyway my embryologst said that the fate of other embryos ie that did not make it has no reflection on the quality of the ones that do make it. Embryos are completely separate entities. Hope that helps
x


----------



## Anrol

Vintage_girl and Wookster Wahooooooooo Congratulations!

2ndtimeround, that's the same as me. Out of the original 6 there were none to freeze.
Charlotte congrats on being Pupo

AFM I've been away for the weekend and I was wondering how long people are waiting to test?  I did a sneaky test earlier, not even FMU and it was negative. Is it too early now? EC was a week ago last Fiday.

Jellybaby, how are you dealing with the 2ww?


----------



## Wookster

Anrol - it could be too early still - heres hoping!

2ndtimearound - sorry to hear that

jellybaby - not sure about the blood test aspect - will ask tomorrow when I call clinic with todays news

thanks for the congrats peeps


----------



## Wookster

oh and 2ndtimearound - it only takes 1 embie - so let's hope the one they transferred is the one


----------



## jellybaby81

Anrol waaaaay too early! What posessed u? I had ec 3 days before u and would not dream of testing before.tomorrow 8dp5dt at earliest tooooo depressing. Tww has been torturous week wait if u ask me. Emotional highs.and lows(lows.mainly) but now in a weird way i dont want it to end.
X


----------



## Bearbones1

Eeeek congratulations wookster and vintage. Whoop whoop. 

Goodluck PUPO ladies. Xxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi ladies
Just checking in and catching up.
Jelly hope the 2 little embies are settling in nicely.
2ndtimeround, it only takes one but I can only imagine how you feel with no frosties, thinking of you.
Anrol way too early, I did test early but at 9dp5dt - implantation might not have even started for you yet.
Wookster look after your little embie and keep thinking positively.

I have been searching the forums and tbh, I have not found any that look appealing. All the relevant ones seem to be quite depressing and I really want to keep positive about this.
I am excited and looking forward to my scan and hoping that everything goes well but when I go into some rooms they are all looking at the worst scenarios and dreading the wait.
I know I have not done IVF before but I intend to enjoy every minute of this pregnancy.
RANT OVER!
You guys are much more fun and positive to chat with even when things don't go as we want.   for all xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello all,
Fingers crossed for all the new pupos, it's amazing how different all the clinics processes seems to be. Good luck for your tww s, try not to test early if you can. My symptoms were being really thirsty all the time, huge boobs, spikey cramps and tiredness if that helps!

Congratulations to the new bfp s, I'm so pleased for you! Joe I agree the other boards are quiet negative and depressing, I know that people have tough things happen but I also want to enjoy being pregnant and not add any stress. 

I agree that the girls in our group that it hasn't happened for have been amazing, very inspirational!

Hoping for a good week for all next week xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Quick reply as DH whisking me off to the pub (for a diet coke!!). Sorry was feeling so down, you ladies are right it only takes 1 and I've got one onboard! 

Will reply with personnals tomorrow. Joe we could start a new forum?


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey guys
just a bit confused.... If u were posting on a bfp board why would people negative? 
Second time round enjoy!
Anrol any symptoms? Is that why u tested!
3 days till beta for me. Well 2.2 cos its wed morn.


----------



## joe1977

ah here we go: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=301734.new#new
hope you'll all join me xxx


----------



## stacey87

I've tried going on the above link but it just keeps coming up with an error and won't let me.....

I agree, I've searched and read other threads but none feel like this one, this thread kind of feels like home, we all go through the journey together then whatever the outcome we all end up going our own ways to different threads that are appropriate for each individual...it's a shame really. 

Congratulations to the BFPs!! So exciting   

I'm currently waiting for my failed cycle review on the 18 th, it just seems to be dragging and going so slow, I want to get the appointment out of the way so we can crack on with the next cycle, hate waiting. xx


----------



## joe1977

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is ok today xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning girlies! 
Well today is 8dp5dt and i did it. I tested. Awake since 3am. Got up 5am and peed in a cup sorry if tmi and took me 20mins to actually use the pee. My hands were shaking.
AND........ BFP!!!!!!!!!"""! Nice strong line too!
Shocked honestly. Cant believe we have been this lucky again.  I cried all thurs night as i felt not one thing since transfer i was planning next treatment.. Yest was quite bloated and ovaries sore so hope increased a little but honestly felt nothing for ten days. So for the last few in tww lack if symptoms means nothing.
Have blood test wed so fingers crossed. Sorry for the me post but will post later
Jelly xxxl


----------



## Anrol

Wow Jellybaby, that's fantastic! What a result!!! I'm not going to test again til Thursday to give myself a chance.

I only tested early as I had 3 embies and I'd read the only way I'd get a positive result this early is if it was multiples. I thought it was worth looking x


----------



## Wookster

Congrats jelly baby that's excellent news am so pleased for you
Xx


----------



## Wookster

Anrol def wait a few more days its so hard to wait but fingers x for you x


----------



## holiday_girl

Well done jelly! Lovely news to start the week x


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby congrats on the


----------



## joe1977

awesome news Jelly welcome to the club!!!


----------



## empedia

Hi girls, just a quick report in. I have been doing reasonably OK, had ET last Monday, one blasty put back in (*2ndtimearound* we had 5 but only one made it, nothing for freezing for us, either). I am feeling OK about that as know this was my one and only cycle and I don't have to go through this again.

It's taken me a while to recover physically, I was quite sore and crampy and so easily tired but that's probably because of my age and the emotional toll the treatments have taken on me. I'm feeling a lot better today, and obviously on 2WW right now.

If this helps, person I know well had one go with embies and one go with blasties, one worked, one didn't (she has twins now) and she had no idea and no hint and no symptoms either way for either of them.

We have had some non-IVF related upsetting stuff going on last week (pet related, can't talk more about it, so upset) so actually this not working would not be as big a blow as it might have been; I've mentally prepared for that (I hope) and we have learned such a lot going through this process:

- our friends are brilliant
- my DP is amazing
- I can do things I never thought possible (I can even cope with pessaries and with having a canula in my hand that I could SEE)
- I am not allergic to general anaesthetic after all
- I have a short luteal cycle, that's why I never conceived before. My eggs aren;'t allergic to his sperm. I make eggs still and my FSH levels are still good. Progestgerone is obviously able to hold off my AF. Therefore we can try (whatever way we can) to get the luteal thing sorted out, and we would have never learned all that without this.

I will try to report outcome, and I do wish you all well - the forums all freaked me out a little bit, with all the trauma and torment, and questions, and unknowns, and everyone being told different by their clinics, but I know they are a real help to many. Congratulations all who are PG, good luck for the next stage to all who need to carry on their efforts.

Liz xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby oh my gosssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       congratulations!!! sooooo happy for you! As you only 8 days post, do you think it could be twins?!

Joe1977- definately up for carrying on our conversations!! BFN or BFP are just the start of the journey, not the end!

Charlotte022- when are you going to test? We going to test on 20th February! I have promised DH i will not test before then. He's taken the day off work that day and I've arranged my shifts so not working that day so can be together whether it good or bad news.

Empedia- so sory to hear you've had a rough time.   it doesn't help to have things going on top of ivf. I know, my parents seperated last week, the day before EC! wasn't happy and haven't discussed it with them yet, will do when i'm ready. Glad to hear you've had so many positives! Thankyou for the encouragement re no frosties.

AFM my DS is back home today and can't wait, missed him so much. Feeling better. Anxiously looking out for signs but as i'm only 2dp5dt probably won't have any just yet! I wish i could be busy at work but i've been signed off as was poorly last week. I'm feeling ok re no frosties now. We decided if this cycle doesn't work, we might elect to have my left ovary removed. It's caused nothing but trouble, had two cysts on it which had to be removed, last week it enlarged and twisted but they decided not to remove it as there was still blood flow and it produced 4 empty follicles during this cycle. I was scared to go through it all again as had so much pain last week but it's all my left side so will discuss with consultant if we have to go through it again. Obviously lowers our chances but it's not exactly helped anyway. we also discuss DEs' which thought DH would be against but he was quite positive. But hopefully   won't come to any of that! DH usually won't discuss anything in the future as he thinks it will be negative but i feel better knowing that we have options.

love to you all! 

xxx


----------



## dekca

Ladies, 
This is my first writing in this thread (and probably the last), but I have been following you all for a while. I am 38, high FSH (over 20), blocked tubes, one lazy ovary, DH is ok.
I am from Central Europe, and my health insurance covers up to 6 IVF (or whatever needed) cycles (lucky me), frosties included (they keep them up to 5 years). And I had only 3 follies, one stopped growing, out of 2 I got one cell, which made it to a very good blasto, I had a day 5 transfer, it was still a BFN, but I am optimistic about my next go at the end of March. 
Good luck to everybody.


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks for the good wishes guys.! Still sinking in.
Second time.round u have been through a lot. Try and look after yiurself and not think too far ahead. You are PUPO. Even with one ovary DE's sounds way drastic! U could easily get ten eggs in one ovary alone. Perhaps u stimmed too long the last time remember all those eggs over 25mm? That probably took away from your final number.... 
Empedia sorry to hear about other losses in your life, infertility is bad enough on its own!
Jelly xx


----------



## joe1977

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing OK today.
Well its almost a week since I found out about my BFP and I have to say I am well and truly 100% completely and utterly exhausted!!!
I have struggled to keep my eyes open since about 10am   good job things are quiet at work as I can't stop yawning.
Don't seem to be getting any more aches just sheer exhaustion, sore bb's and sickly feelings at around 3am every night!
Forum is v. quiet and seems to be getting quieter.
 to you all xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Congrats Joe yes it has gone quiet on here!


----------



## joe1977

Hi Charlotte! 3dpt how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Ok a bit tired & I had awful lower back ache yesterday, I just want to find out now! I'm thinking of testing at 5dp5dt as I have seen some people get a BFP then but I also know it might be a bit early, plus we had 2 transferred so if its twins I think it could show earlier. I'm a bit concerned about my mil as my sil has an eating disorder at the moment & she says she's stressed because we are going through ivf & she is taking anti depressants & sleeping pills at the moment but to be honest I don't understand how she can be stressed over our ivf when its us going through it, my only stress is the fact that we can't afford another cycle unless I loaned the money, even though it would be some thing I would hate you can't put a price on a child x


----------



## joe1977

having a hard time is not good when you need to be focusing on your little embies! I had lower back ache and still get it on and off.
It's unfair of family to put pressure on you especially when 9 times out of 10 they haven't got a clue what you're going through!
5dp5dt is still quite early, at that embie is "Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop" xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Yes the main thing that annoys me is people saying they understand what I am going through just because it took them a year to conceive naturally! I am sympathetic to them but they just annoy me! They haven't had to have any medical procedures! 

I was thinking its early but I have seen loads of people saying they have had BFP's then, I'm not entirely sure about 5dp5dt but I may leave it a day or 2 later, I am trying my best to wait it out x


----------



## joe1977

I still get fed up of it.
My sister has 4 children and my mum refers to me as "only 4 weeks and this is how you are".
I try to explain the progesterone is knocking me for six and the differences between a natural and IVF conception.
I know she is trying to understand and that it is difficult if you haven't been through it, but it makes life so hard especially when you are exhausted and have major mood swings grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi ladies!!!

Jellybaby, how are you enjoying being pregnant?? When will you get a scan date? Are you telling anyone yet?

Joe1977, poor thing. Are you taking iron tablets? Make sure you take it easy. My DH just said this mirning "I've just realised if it is positive then you will turn into a crazy pregnant woman"  

Charlotte don't take any crap from your family! Absoultly not your fault. You need support at thks time. I had an aunty turn round and say maybe my parents are seperating because of the stress of supporting you? Rubbish! My dad has been having an affair for years. Plus they've barely spoken to me since we decided ti have ivf.

Anrol where are you?? How's pupo?*

Afm im bored! Still signed off work. Love being pupo. Don't want to test until otd, next Wednesday. Hope I don't give in. Good luck charlotte if you test early!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

P.s Joe you're 100% right, ivf is exhausting! Physically and emotionally and even if its bfp theres still a lot going on in your mind and body xxxxxxxx


----------



## joe1977

Hi 2ndtime, taking the multivitamins but just want to sleep, sleep, sleep.... Only problem is when I go to sleep at night, I can't stay asleep and end up going to the loo a few times and sitting watching the news at 5am!

Not good being bored but then I would rather be bored at home than at work. Use the time to start planning the what-ifs!!!

try not to test early xxx


----------



## Anrol

2ndtimeround Here I am!!! How are you on your 2WW?

Hey everyone, been away for the weekend to Lynmouth in Devon. So relaxing and needed the break. What a shock to the system though, no phone or internet signal. I felt like I was on another planet!!! 

Charlotte22 I know how you feel hun, I'm desperately trying not to test. I have done an early test but only to see if it showed mega early as it might have been twins. I regret it now though as it has made me feel rather down. I've been so calm and optimistic but since the negative test I have been feeling as though it hasn't worked. Up until I did that I was so positive that it had. I am now 7dp4et so 11 days in total and wondering what the earliest I would get a "real" result would be.

Jelly and Joe - what days did you both test on? I'm feeling the strain........


----------



## joe1977

Hi Anrol, when is your OTD? glad you had a nice weekend xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi Joe, well I was instructed to test 16 days after EC. Although I'm not sure if I actually count EC day. So it's either Saturday or Sunday? But I have seen that other clinics say 14 days....

Yes weekend was lovely. Will def go back, but in summer next time!


----------



## joe1977

lovely!
my OTD was on the 7th Feb, my EC was on the 23rd Jan and my ET on the 28th Jan - this makes 16 days including EC day.
I tested on 9dp5dt which was 15 days and got a strong positive. Try to wait another couple of days xxx


----------



## joe1977

also remember not everyone is the same.
My first Beta on 16 days was 250.6 whereas some people have had 10 or less.
This would make a difference on a HPT xxx


----------



## Anrol

I'm trying, honestly I'm really trying! I have no hpt's here and I'm trying to use up the food already in the fridge so I don't go to the supermarket. I seriously would not have the willpower not to buy one if they were right there in front of me! So going by your dates I should wait until Saturday for an accurate result. Oh God, Saturday is AGES away........
I'm not having any symptoms at all either and I can feel my positivity ebbing away into the abyss.


----------



## Anrol

Beta? I'm not so sure what that is? I've read bits and bobs mentioned on here but I'm not really sure exactly what it is. Blood test maybe?


----------



## joe1977

beta reports the level of HCG in your bloodstream.
A First response picks up 6 units wheras Clearblue is 25 xxx


----------



## Anrol

Oh I see, I think I'll buy one of each and pee on them both   just to be sure! thanks Joe, I'm  that it's good news for me as I'm not sure that I can go through this again. And at least I'll be off knicker watch at last!!!


----------



## jellybaby81

Yay people are back!
Charlotte i really would not test 5dp5dt or u could be setting urself up for a world of pain unnecessarily. I tested at 8dp5dt first thing in am and got good line. Its worth waiting for. So thats 13dp retrieval.
That means u can test thurs anrol and be fairly sure of the result. Def use the early response tests tho. To get the best line.
2nd time round all good in the hood here. Flaked on the couch. Beta in the morn! 
It must be hard being home all wk? Too much time to think!!!
Fingers crossed for the last 3 bfps! Go team GO!!!!


----------



## Charlotte022

Jelly baby I'm trying to hold out till 14dpo which will be 9dp5dt I'm just going to see how I go & I can't do anthing at the mo test wise as mine have t come back from superdrug where I ordered them online
Anrol I have got first responce & superdrugs own as they are 10 units well I'm waiting for them in the post! 
Joe thanks for the advice

We had a late lunch & popped out to pick up some shopping, my little half sister is coming over tomorrow to cut my hair (she's fab) & to have a chat I haven't told my family we had 2 put back in as I want to wait & see what happens, my DH family know as his mum came with me as DH was working, been having cramping pains in last 2 hours & I'm wondering if its good or bad... X


----------



## AlanaS

Hi Ladies

I had egg collection today and only got 5 eggs which the clinic seemed to be a little disappointed with, just wondering how many anyone else got and how many fertilised? 

Long wait to the call from the clinic tomorrow, not very hopeful of getting to ET stage, but praying we get at least 1.  

Thanks

A


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi alana
5 is not that bad of a number! U should get to transfer but it will prob be a 3 day transfer. Did they expect lots more based on scans? What is your resaon for ivf? I had 20 eggs but thats cos i have pcos and about half of them did not make it very far again pcos. The waiting for phonecalls is horrible.
Try stay positive i think 5 is great
jelly


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello - this is my first post here mainly as I don't really know how to use these fora. I am on my first round of IVF /ICSI at the ripe age of 42. I had my initial injections due Jan 2nd deferred due to a cyst which must have materialised in my December cycle. I eventually started 162.5 gonal f on 24 January and by the 1st feb I had 25+ follicles. On the 4 feb I was told to take cabergoline to reduce risk of ohss but after blood tests was given the ok to trigger. Egg collection on 6th Feb -31 eggs. DH sperm progression fair but not good so partially converted to ICSI - 24 fertilised eggs. ET yesterday 11th feb and now on the 2ww. 2 x 2BB embies transferred. Still taking cabergoline, progesterone pessaries and pregnacare (folic) the process itself, apart from the delayed start has been bearable even though my clinic is in Bath and I live 3 hours away! I really don't understand the gradings of the embryos though and what my chances are but I'm trying to stay positive! Plan to take test on 22nd feb - 11dp5det - although may find that date drifts forward!


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi Alana, I had 7 collected, 5 fertilised and went to blast, 1 transferred, 2 frozen and the final 2 were cultured on another day but weren't suitable for freezing. My clinic said 7 was bang on average so you're not far off. I know someone who only had one collected and fertilised and was successful so it's not entirely a numbers game. Good luck for your call, fingers crossed for you x 

Hi Cornish, welcome! Congratulations on becoming pupo (pregnant until proven otherwise if you don't speak forum yet!). Have a look back through the Jan and Feb 2ww ladies in waiting groups to help decide whether to test early as it's a mixed bag success/emotionally. Best of luck !x 

Hello everyone else, this group had gone quiet but seems to have exploded tonight! Big   to the girls with bfn s, I hope you're doing ok.

Hope all the bfps are doing okay with tiredness and nausea. Afm I've had loads more energy today but sick feeling instead- that's not a moan, I'm loving it, excited for Monday's scan! 

Xxx


----------



## AlanaS

Thanks Jellybaby & Mrs B

I had 8 suitable sized follicles so was expecting 7 or 8. We are having ICSI as DH has a low sperm count.

Trying to keep positive for at least 1 or 2 for transfer!

Take care ladies. xx


----------



## Anrol

Good morning ladies,

Excuse the me post but today I've woken up knowing I can test tomorrow and I'm terrified! Totally and utterly dreading getting a bfn. I've got a feeling it hasn't worked and I don't want that feeling confirmed. I don't want it to be all over


----------



## joe1977

hey Anrol, keep positive! A lot of people have said similar things and ended up with a BFP.
Just don't think the worse before you know xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi anrol, everyone has days like that and it's not nice. I found reading through 2ww from Jan helpful as there was a few who didn't think it had happened and got a lovely surprise. Are you doing home tests? I was given one from the clinic but got some first response as a back up as they show up very quickly.

Stay strong xxx


----------



## Anrol

Joe and MrsB - thanks for the support. I'm just so frightened that it hasn't worked and it'll be game over for me. I know I'm not the first and I won't be the last but After spending the last 7 years trying and being constantly on different fertility drugs for almost 2 years now in total I just don't think I could go through it all again.  If it doesn't go my way tomorrow I think it'll be game over for me and I'll learnt to accept my life as it is.
I've even had a little cry this morning, so not like me to feel so down.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello everyone - I've spent the last 2 hours reading over a good chunk of posts - but not all. It does really help to see all the emotions that everyone's experiencing. I was particularly pleased to see woosters journey, which has some parallels with mine so far and I'm hoping to get a similar bfp outcome.  I've definitely pains in the abdomen area and am hoping it's one of my little embies implanting but it does feel like period pains! 

I'm taking time off work as I'm self employed and don't have any major deadlines but I must say I'm feeling very tired but not sure whethers it's the ivf treatment, the cabergoline, the pessaries or something else. I know we all have different experiences but I am swinging from very positive visualisation of where I'd like to be in 8 months time and the negativity of feeling it won't happen to me. I suppose as yesterday was the anniversary of when I gave birth to my angel (36weeks) it highlights that there's a load of anxiety ahead for me whatever the outcome. I hope the 2ww passes quickly. 

Feeling your nerves anrol - good luck tomorrow.


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning guys.
Anrol sorry to hear u are down. Tww sucks. I cried alot and felt really negative. Its such a waiting game.
Cornosh sorry for your loss and best of luck.
Afm had beta this am at 15dpo/10dp5dt and it was 700. Holy crap.
They are bringing me in for early scan in 2 wks to see  what story is. 
X


----------



## joe1977

wow Jelly!!!!!!!!! my beta on 10dp5dt was 250.6 and they told me that was high, I did only have a single embie and they would normally expect it to be 150 or less xxx


----------



## joe1977

could be twins or triplets..........


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Sorry to sound vague but Is a beta just a blood test? Do we all have them if the hpt is positive? Are they done by the clinic or the gp? Noones mentioned a beta test to me at the clinic just to book in for a scan if the hpt is positive?


----------



## joe1977

hi cornish, a beta reveals how much hCG is in your blood-stream. A hpt can pick up from 6 units but a blood test can pick up as low as 1.
My clinic does not offer blood tests only pee tests - I requested beta tests and paid £130 for them - more peace of mind.
A hpt can confirm you are pregnant or not but a beta can tell you if the rate doubles over 48 hours which is a strong sign that the pregnancy is viable.
Hope this helps xx


----------



## Northsouth

Hey ladies.  I haven't been on here for ages.  I am currently on 2ww, OTD is this Saturday.

Just a note for Anrol - if you are going to test early make sure you check that the test you buy says on it that you can test at least 4 days before your period due date.  Even First Response do 2 different kinds of tests.  If it helps I was a bit naughty and did a hpt with a Clearblue Early Results test at 8dp5dt and it was the faintest line in the world.  Having done so many hpts and desperately tried to stare at it long enough to make a line appear I know that any hint of a line is a line but then I guess I'll find out for sure on Saturday!

Best of luck to the rest of you on 2ww too! x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Thanks Joe. I guess I'll wait for a positive test (optimistic planning!) and then pay a visit to my gp. I presume when there's a medical history of loss, they might be more willing to do beta tests? 

Northsouth - all sounds very positive - hoping there's a "wave" of bfp's about to land on this thread!


----------



## joe1977

not sure, you can ask. I know with my PCT it wasn't covered hence why I had to pay.
Had 4 losses in the past but it seemed to make no odds other than to see me just after 6wks for my scan rather than wait till 7.
Good luck and   vibes to you xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hello!!

Oh my my my jellybaby you are having triplets!!!! You have to keep in touch so we know what happens with the scan.

Joe1977 how's the tiredness going?

Anrol   thinking of you today. Please don't give up yet. It's too early to feel pregnant or any signs. I know its hard. Got everything crossed for you bfp.

One more week until I do the test,if I hold out that long!


----------



## joe1977

could be quads......

I'm ok 2ndtime, slept quite well last night and only woke twice.
Still started yawning at 8am but I seem to have a bit more staying power today  
hope you're feeling ok xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

I read somewhere that girls produce more hcg than boys... So maybe triplet girls?


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Joe1977 sounds good just take it easy. Can't remember your scan date?

I have just done a test and its negative and im pleased. I knew it couldn't be positive genuinely yet but I wanted to make sure the stuff was all out of my system so if i do get a positive next week I know its real. Just hope can wait until Wednesday!!


----------



## joe1977

scan is on the 26th and I am defo taking it easy!!!
I did a test to make sure the trigger was out of my system on 4dp5dt, I knew then anything with a line after that had to be positive.
   vibes to you xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Guys, u are killing me here. I leave the thread for 3 hrs and now im having either quads or triplet girls? Aggghhhhh.
When i had bfp iui with DS my beta 14dpo was 400 and he was singleton so naybe its just my body or something? I have bmi of 19 and quite narrow have no idea how my body would cope with multiples!
Thanks for all the best wishes guys, u all rock.
Happy thoughts to all in the tww
x


----------



## Wookster

Hi guys

Welcome Cornish 
Joe I am really tired too yawn my way through the day and asleep early in the evening!

Jelly baby can't wait to find out why beta sooooo high...
Arnold fingers crossed for you
North south gl for sat
Finding work a struggle trying to drink decaf - small staff room suspicious ladies I have become sneaky....as for family gatherings I am suddenly the dd everytime we go out so I have an excuse not to drink aaaahhhh weaving so many lies lol


----------



## jellybaby81

Wookster i dont drink decaf but only have 1 cup a day so assuming thats ok....
Think i have a touch of late onset ohss tummy large and hard 
re twins i dont know if its something to wish for, the pregnancy would be very difficult and there are high risks for babies i would be very stressed i think. Anyway feel blessed either way
x


----------



## Anrol

Morning ladies,

Thank you all for your kind thoughts.
Charlotte and 2 nd time round good luck for your testing day.
Joe,Wookster I'm hoping your little beans stick and Jellybaby, good luck with your octuplets!
Northsouth, I took your hpg tip on board, thank you for taking the time.

AFM, my test this morning was negative. I woke at 3am and have been awake since. We are devastated and I feel so very sad. The sadness is overwhelming me. I've got to go to work today as I have two major meetings and I have to face my clients and my colleagues knowing that myself and DH are both at work with our hearts shattered in our chests. It's going to take a while to piece them back together, but can they ever really truly be repaired when a piece has been washed away with our tears? I'm not sure they can. I can't bear the thought of going through all of this again. Time for a break I think, maybe a holiday. Best try and sort my puffy eyes out now paint on my plastic smile.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Anrol, i am so so sorry to hear your news.        i'm devastated for you and your DH. I hope you make it through today and maybe plan a little holiday. we are all here for you.  

jellybaby if you had a high one of 400 for your son, then it might just be your body responds really well to being pregnant? or maybe twins? i know they are higher risk but if they are non-identical in seperate sacs (ie both embryos implanted rather than one splitting) i think it's much less high risk. And i had a friend who had twins who was also tiny, she did look quite funny but she carried them to 37 weeks and was amazing. your body will do what it has to do hun! Good luck, looking forward to hearing the scan results.

Wookster, have you told anyone or are you keeping quiet until the 6 or 12 week scan? make sure you get OHSS checked out asap.

joe1977 not too long to wait for the scan! have you had any symptoms yet?

Charlotte022 how's things? we are 5dp5dt!! 

afm i'm ok. Told my DH and sis about the neg test yesterday and they were pleased to but told me not to test again until the OTD. I felt quite poorly last night, nothing major just a bit sick and really tired and headaches. But i'm still not back at work as I was signed off after all that happened last week so i could just be sitting around looking for symptoms! I'm back at work monday and tuesday then me and DH off wednesday for otd so we can be together no matter what the result.

Happy valentines day to all you lovely ladies, and anrol my thoughts are with you particularly today xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Anrol - it must be heartbreaking, I have yet to go through that disappointment apart from with natural cycles and am completely dreading it. It sounds at least as if you and your DH are sharing the grief and I'm sure some of the ladies on here will find some words that might be a comfort even if I can't. Im sending lots of warm wishes though and hope you can find the strength and courage to try again xx

Afm - I'm feeling a bit better today, fewer pains and sufficient energy to get up and try and earn a few pennies for the next rainy day.

Happy valentines day everyone


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time round I also did a hpt but I did it to check that the trigger was out of my system so that if I did get a BFP I know it would be a true one! My OTD is 22nd so after you but I'm planning on testing on Monday as I have been reading up & 9dp5dt there should be enough hcg in my system but I will test until Friday if I get a bfn, to be honest I'm beginning to think it might be bad news as I have no symptoms except an achy lower back & that could be from egg collection plus I haven't had any implantation bleeding & I had a really thick linning, I do have terrible acne & its got worse! I believe that is due to the proestrogyn! I am praying for a BFP & I will be deverstated if its a bfn! How are you? X


----------



## joe1977

Hi All

Anrol, please do not give up hope. I think your OTD is not till Saturday or Sunday?? There are many people who have tested early and got a BFN and given up hope. Then, on OTD they have got their BFP - you only need to google to see this. There is a reason the clinics give us an OTD so please do not accept that everything is over until OTD. If you get a BFN then, at least you know it is definite. Please try to stay positive until then. I know it's not eay but we are all here to support and help you.

Ah, Jelly you know we are only teasing you it's awesome news to get a good beta!

Wookster, fortunately I switched to decaf in the new year and made everyone aware of that and the fact I had given up alcohol. Everyone at work just thinks it is a health kick I am on   and the yawning seems to be getting worse but then maybe that it because I woke at 4:50 went to the loo, lay feeling nauseous for 30 minutes then got up and had a decaf while watching the news grrrrrr. Had to have toast for breakfast as my cereal which has nothing sweet other than some dried strawberries also makes me feel sickly - oh for the love of everything savoury in particular cheese on toast  

2ndtime hope you feel better. I am counting the days till scan - 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant today and 12 days today I will be just having my scan woohooooooo!!! Not sure on the symptoms: exhausted but can't sleep, constantly need the loo but always thirsty, sore bb's, not hungry but want savoury and constantly want to eat cheese on toast for breakfast lunch and dinner   In fact, just give me the cheese in a nice big block hmmmmmm....

Cornish glad you are feeling better today, keep being positive!

Charlotte, I only had a single wipe bleed (sorry TMI) on 2dp5dt and nothing since - fingers crossed. Not everyone gets it and not everyone gets symptoms - hence why people can go two months without realising they are pregnant! Def wise to keep testing once you decide to as I said to Anrol.

Enjoy your day everyone, my DH is in Sweden so no Valentines celebrations for us   will have to make up for it at the weekend xxxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning all.
Anrol my cycle buddy..... Ur post made me very sad  so so sorry but i wont believe it for a few more days yet. U are 8dp5dt? = 13dpo? Correct? Test again tomorrow and sat to be sure hun. In the meantime u and dh be good to each other.
2nd time and charlotte cant believe u are 5dpt!!!! That went quick. This is when the itch really sets in! I had no imp bleed and no cramps so best of luck. Night before bfp had swollen tummy and sore lower back! Best of luck yipppppeeeee!
Afm back in bed off work for midterm, loving it
x


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks for your kind words jelly baby & joe I think its all these hormones we are taking that has been mixing me up emotionally. Mind you I have always been over emotional so I just think its heightened at the moment after going through everything, plus if I think its worked & it hasn't I will be setting myself up for a big fall & I think that's why I'm not so positive. Jelly enjoy your time off & joe I hope you have a nice weekend once DH comes home x


----------



## ameheath

hi ladies ot been on here for a while trying to focus on being busy so i dont have time to think but yeah that dont work!!!!!!  

i had my first scan 08/02 and was told needed to re scan on 11/02 as i had 4 follicles but not good size at only 14mm they wanted them to be more like 16mm!!!! ouch! so on my re scan they said that i had 4 follies at 18mm 
egg collection booked for 13/02 (yesterday!!) wont go into how traumatic that was for my lady area!!!  
we were told we had 2 eggs?? has anyone else had this
we then get a phone call yesterday evening to say that they were both mature eggs and all set for the icsi part
this morning however the phone call was not so good saying only 1 made it passed fertilisation and am booked to have it put back home tomorrow 15/02. 
i thought the emotions were bad early on in this process i realise now they were a piece of pie!!!


----------



## empedia

Hi ladies, just to let you know it was a BFN for me this morning (testing on the correct day, hosp test and a clearblue).

Best of luck for your on-going cycles and moving forward and thanks for the care and support.

Liz x


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry to hear that liz x


----------



## joe1977

so sorry Liz, thoughts are with you xxx

ameheath, it only takes one so keep positive xxx

AFM, slept for 8 hours last night and could have kept going - only woke twice in the night to go to the loo! Felt quite nauseous for 5 mins when I got up but better now. Because my last mc was around 10 years ago it sounds awful to say this but I can't remember how far along I was. I'm sure that all off my mc's ended really early so just praying I am past that point. Feel really confident but nervous at the same time, can't wait for my 6 week scan just to see what's going on.

Hope the rest of you are all ok today xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Liz, very sorry for your news. Hope you have got lots of support?   this ivf stuff is so hard, at least we all have each other.

Ameheath I had 17 follicles, but only 6 eggs. Only 5 fertilised, 1 put back into me and the others didn't make it to freezing. I was devastated as I was told I'm young and they expected a good response. However i am now 6dp5dt. Otd is Wednesday. Just takes one. I know its disappointing to go through so much for one embryo but that one embryo could become your miracle baby.

Joe1977 glad you got 8 hours and nausea is a good sign.11 more days until your scan! Always a waiting game isn't it! Wonder when we can actually chill, no wonder rwe all exhausted.

Afm i feel nothing, not a tiny weeny bit like I could be pregnant. However with my DS I was 8 weeks before I realised as I had very irregular periods. So I'm holding onto hope still. May test Monday but DH determined to wait until Wednesday.

Have a lovely day xxx


----------



## AlanaS

Amehealth - I am in the same boat as you, i had 5 eggs collected, all were mature and given the ICSI treatment, but only 1 fertilised so i had it put back in yesterday on a 2 day transfer. 

It is difficult to remain positive but as everyone says it only takes 1 so fingers crossed. Good Luck with your transfer today.

I have been having mild stomach cramps all day yesterday (after the transfer) and today, they aren't very painful but are making their presence felt if you know what i mean! Did anyone else have this straight after transfer? I have read that implantation doesnt occur until day 5 or 6 so assume it isnt that as i was only on a 2 day transfer?

Thanks

Alana


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Yes Alana - I definitely had stomach cramps the first couple of days after et. It seemed logical that it was my ovaries settling down or potentially some mild symptoms of OHSS - keep drinking those fluids. I am now 4dp5dt and things have settled down with the cramping. I was exhausted aswell and stayed in bed for 2 days, Things are better now althugh I have just booked a gp appointment for my "blurry vision" - hoping its nothing to worry about but thought it best to be checked out. This is one of those times I wish my fertility clinic wasn't 200 miles away !

Sorry about your result Liz x


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning guys
so sorry to hear that liz, so much goes into this that its heartbreaking that its only 50/50
when it comes to the end result. Look after yourself and dh too.
2nd time round getting close now eeeeeekk! 11dp 5dt On 12dp5dt i made the decision to test the next morning which was a.mon morning same as u will be. Of course i woke up at 3am and then tested at 5am.
Afm pretty tired but have to run after DS also and have to lift him at times which worries me but then how do normal mothers cope so am trying not to fret! 
Hi to all ithers x


----------



## jellybaby81

Sorry second time that last post was so messed up. U are 6dp 5dt I tested 8dp 5dt which was a monday morn. All numbers in post above are wrong!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Haha jellybaby! I did read that and think what??  

On Wednesday will be 11dp5dt. This is when clinic said to test. Original paperwork said 16 days. I run out of pessaries on monday so rang clinic and they that's ok because i should test tuesday? I said I was told to test on Wednesday so they sending me some more pessaries but now I think I will test Monday 9dp5dt, and again Wednesday.

i worry about picking up DS too but like you said other mums do it ok. I tend to sit down and let him climb on my lap, luckily he's fairly good at walking these days.


----------



## AlanaS

Thanks Cornishtwinkle, that has definately put my mind at ease a bit. I have been really tired as well. Glad i took the last couple of days off, dont think i could have managed in work! Hope the blurry vision clears up, hopefully it is just temporary and the GP can put your mind at ease.

A


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies,

have fingers crossed for you all! I will be probably also doing IVF soon as the doctor says its the only chance for me and my husband. Searchig afor a clinic right now. I will follow your posts to get ready for what's before me. Good luck


----------



## Wookster

Hi all

Bad news I am afraid ladies....started today with brown watery bleeding....call to clinic confirms this is normal side effect to crinone....came home brown turned to bright red, peed on a stick - tested negative...it's all over clinic confirmed chemical pregnancy ... Cruel.....sad beyond belief....now hitting the bottle ...

Best of luck to everyone coming up to their tests and those already bfp hope you all continue your journey with success.

Xxxxx


----------



## joe1977

oh Wookster my heart is breaking for you.
Absolutely devastated and just don't know what to say.
I'm so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Wookster I'm so sorry, life can be so cruel. Sending you lots of   xxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

So sorry to hear that Wookster   x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Wookster thas awful news, i am so deeply sorry for you. Thinking of you and your DH tonight.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

So sorry - wookster - it was a long cycle for you with real lows, highs and more lows and I'm so sorry that the outcome is not a good one. Xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Wookster- that is terrible news. Am gutted for you. So cruel to have it snatched away. Cant imagine how you are feeling. Take some time to look after yourself right now and dh. Thoughts are with you
Jelly


----------



## Anrol

Wookster, I really feel for you. I think sometimes that Mother Nature can be a b**ch. go hit the bottle girl, I'll be joining you on Sunday. (Thought I'd better wait a couple of days just in case although I know what to expect). X


----------



## Wookster

Thanks for your kind words everyone this process is mentally and physically draining. It has consumed our every thought for months. Someone asked in an earlier post if we tell anyone and this is why no one knows but us so we don't have to tell those nearest to us that it didn't work we learnt our lesson with that with the ectopic.
Anrol I am hoping you get that positive result.
I enjoyed the drink last night but have a bit of a heavy head now as well as a heavy heart as I haven't drank for ages.
I think the next steps are to use our frozen embryos of which we have two and are grateful for that but that won't be til may time I think as I have to wait for bleed to happen and then have another bleed and then start on next bleed. Time is ticking away and we both feel so old.....


----------



## 2ndtimeround

help help help

guys i'm 7dp5dt..... i was just bored (DH and DS out) so decided to do a test. i know, i know it's too early etc etc.

BUT IT'S POSITIVE!!

I don't understand, wasn't my FMU, i'm not supposed to test for another 4 days. Can it be true? Or is it a mistake?! I did test 2 days ago and got a negative so the trigger shot is out of my system.

Oh my gosh...can anyone tell me if this is true or whether it could be a false positive?!

sorry for the me post but freaking out!


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time round I would say its a  congrats! I sneakily tested earlier too & its a BFN at the mo but I'm still going to test till my OTD on Friday but by Monday I will be 9dp5dt so I think then it could be a true result by then x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Charlotte, thankyou for the reassurance. I'm shaking, need to tell DH but he'll freak and say i just tested too early. but 3 days ago it was negative?! like you i will carry on testing every day now until my otd (Wednesday) and see what happens. Wish you the very best of luck        

Wookster, i am so sorry. do you have no one else to talk to about it apart from your DH? Could that possibly help? can't imagine what you're going through right now. but you are not old! 36 is not old! My aunty just gave birth to her (first!) baby 3 weeks before her 49th birthday! (She says it was a natural conception too!)

xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

2nd time - I think it's for real ! Congrats - thats good news. I had my suspicions after your early poas activity that you might be a serial tester !! Glad its paid off for you


----------



## jellybaby81

2nd time it has to be real!!!!! So excited for u. With DS i tested at 12dpiui at 5pm also and got a positive so thats same as 7dp5dt!!!! Yaaaaaaay. Was it a strong line? First response test??
Massive congrats!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Haha cornishwinkle! You've got me sussed.

Jellybaby no it was a test on the day of your period digital test!!! Never thought it would be positive. But Yup it says pregnant! Read it 100 times!!

DH on way home. Might not tell him and test together tomorrow am??

Thanks guys


----------



## jellybaby81

Wow. Ive never used a digital. Fancy!
Dont know how u are going to keep it together tonight!!
Any symptoms that made u want to test??


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby I have big problems looking at the line tests, find it hard to focus and often imagined there to be another line. Digital says pregnant or not pregnant easier for me  

How are and your twins getting on?


----------



## 2ndtimeround

P.s no symptoms at all. Felt bit sick this morning and some cramps but put it down to my mind!


----------



## jellybaby81

Soooo excited for you!!! 
2 weeks.till scan will prob take forever to come around. U had one blast back yes? So no twins then? 
Gosh this thread has seen a rollercoaster of happenings and emotions!
X


----------



## Wookster

2nd time congrats so pleased for you. I used the digital ones and agree much easier to use as so clear pregnant/ not pregnant not looking for a line 
My colleague who is also my friend knows but only. Cos I needed time off etc 
My so called best friend in the whole wide world hasn't wanted anything to do with me the last few months oh it's a long story but I was seriously ill last year and couldn't visit her she had moved away and I was supposed to visit one weekend and couldn't and since then she hasn't contacted me doesn't want to know me I obviously have other friends but no one I could confide in ....that's why this place has been so comforting/ supportive
Thanks for saying I am not old by the way lol


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey wookster
also.wanted to chime.in on the age thing! 36 IS not old by a long shot. Lots of people only get married at 36. My SIL had first and only child from ivf at 39. It just might take u one more time if the fight is still in you? Easier said than done after this knock but please please dont give up
x


----------



## Wookster

Thanks jelly baby no we are not giving up just yet ... We have told ourselves we will try until DH is 45 so that gives us 2 more years as he has just turned 43 ... !


----------



## Anrol

2ndtimeround Wow that's brilliant news. It must be real! I'm positive it's a positive so to speak.

Ok ladies, this is me signing off from here. The journey is over for us and I'm heartbroken. I'm barely eating, not sleeping and I'm finding it hard to focus on anything. Therefore I have made the decision that I need to stop reading up on this all the time and give myself time to heal.

For each and every one of you I hope you get your dreams come true. Good luck and take care,

Arnol.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Oh Anrol   I'm so sorry. But time away might be the right thing for you.   all the best

Wookster I fell out with my supposed best mate too, over a year ago now and I haven't met her youngest child. I'm grateful for this forum for support.

Jellybaby just one embryo onboard, unless it splits! Did a test for DH today but it was a line one. However it was quite a good line so we both saw it properly. Such an emotional moment. How are you getting on?

Charlotte any news,for you? Cornishtwinkle are you waiting until your otd?

Xxx


----------



## Wookster

Anrol thinking of you and you DH all the best x
2nd time around seeing the result together is a special moment. We are my best friends son (2 yr old) godparent who we doted on and can't understand why she would just stop contacting us now too much has happened not sure we could ever repair relationship rubbish...
Afm, started bleeding properly today   can't wait for this to be over so we can prepare for FET ...


----------



## Charlotte022

2nd time round I have been testing & so far all have been bfn OTD is Friday & I will keep testing till then but I think its going to be negative for us & it will mean our one & only cycle we will ever have has failed so not sure what we will do from here on wards, I think I might look for a new job or something that will be a distraction, we are having a puppy in the next few months as a friend of ours has a bichon & its due pups so it might be a distraction x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Charlotte - Friday is quite a long way away so don't give up heart yet.  

2ndtime - I'm waiting til otd I think. At my age, 42, risk of miscarriage / chemical is high and I would rather not have the real hope dashed - also my DH is away til Thursday and I want to be with him for the result in case it's bad news. I may weaken on Friday, of course as this 2ww is hell.

Sorry to all those with disappointments.


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning all
anrol sorry to see u go but i understand u need a.total break. Will hope.to see your good news on another thread in the future
charlotte praying the tide changes over the next few days
2nd time.round official congrats. Amazing news.
I.was on the november thread but my cycle.was cancelled but from what i saw there and here it really is 50/50. As in 50% bfps. So its a game of chance and luck and is so unfair when everyone puts the same efforts in. Also 2 girls from nov thread got bfn on ivf that month and natural bfp next month after yrs trying. Was v weird.
Love to all
jelly


----------



## holiday_girl

Hello all,

Hope everyone's doing ok. I see there's been lots of naughty early testing going on, having been quite an avid reader of the 2ww page it really is all about the OTD date there have been negatives to positives so Charlotte it's not over yet. Best of luck for Friday xxx

AFM I've just had my first scan and am happy to report that all is well and we have a tiny little life growing with a strong heartbeat. It's still sinking in, so amazing! We've now been referred back to our GP and will go on as normal now which feels strange after nearly a year of fertility treatments. I made a vow at the start of treatment that if it worked, when I'm showing I'm going to make myself an ivf t-shirt and wear it into town for all the times I've seen someone pregnant and felt upset/jealous/angry/hopeless because although we've got the pregnancy we've wanted for so long I can't forget what it took to get here.

Sending you all love, luck and baby dust,

MrsB xxxxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

2ndtime - I weakened this morning as was feeling very down. Of course BFN. Felt worse but have since cheered myself up by using an OPK and seeing 2 very dark lines - of course, I may just be full of LH but when I was pregnant with my 2nd, I didn't have any HPT but had an OPK left and it showed a very clear surge, which apparently can at times indicate an early BFP, which was then confirmed by a HPT. So even though I currently have no BFP  I am hoping that it is only a matter of time and it will come  . I'm gonna leave off testing again at least til after wednesday, which would be when I would expect af to arrive. You'll be laughing at me with all my sanctimonious good intentions at the beginning which have been swept aside by one moment of weakness. At least with DH away, I don't have to come clean quite yet ! I do feel more positive now though, which has got to be good ?

MrsB - so pleased that everything is progressing well. Let's hope that lots of us will be joining you soon and I think the T-shirt is a great idea as we sometimes assume that the pregnant people we see on the street have not been through the same heartache and dashed hopes that we have. Perhaps you mass produce and sell on ebay !


----------



## joe1977

sorry ladies, not been on for a while, OK then

Wookster - age is not an issue as I am 35 and DH 47 - we agreed we would give up in 2015 if all else failed.
Anrol - I am gutted for you and wish there were words I could offer, I hope you get good news in the future.
Mrsb - OMG so pleased for you!!!!!!! I really hope that I am in the same position next Tuesday, only 8 more sleeps and counting. Sooooo nervous and excited at the same time. Please keep me posted on how you get on.
Cornish - Keeping everything crossed for you and make sure you keep up the positive attitude!!

AFM, going through periodic phases of feeling nauseous throughout the day now. Definitely peeing more and continually feel tired. Still getting twinges and aches but keep reassuring myself that these are all good growing signs. Had my boss tear me to shreds on the phone today though and ended up sobbing to my colleague for 30 minutes. Gutted really as I had done nothing wrong and he was in a bad mood - decided to take it out on me grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!  

Made a decision, I have worked out my due date is 19.10.13 so I am not telling my work until I get back off holiday on the 20th May - only 10 weeks till I finish for holiday. This means I can give him notice and finish 10 weeks later. Oh well hard to find someone to do my job but then he really should think before he treats people so terribly!!!!! It's not like I have plans to go back, hubby and I have agreed I don't have to work until the little one is in pre-school and even then it only has to be part-time yay!!!!!

Good thoughts with everyone, keep sending positive vibes to each other xxxxxx


----------



## Wookster

Mrs b that's fantastic news so pleased for you
Joe1977 sounds like things are going well for you too apart from boss it seems like you say he shouldn't treat people like that I am very lucky where I work that they are lovely but have been looking at jobs elsewhere to step up to asst head but hesitant cos of treatment etc getting time off at the mo is not a problem but might not find this in another school but then we might we trying for another couple of years so can't stand still career wise if you know what I mean.
Cornish keeping everything crossed for you 
Wookster xxx


----------



## Greavsy

Evening ladies!  I have been a lurker on this board throughout my treatment and been posting on cycle buddies.  It's been uplifting to read about your BFPs and so sad and disappointing to read about tx that hasn't ended so happily.  Hope you don't mind me posting.

Wookster, I'm really sorry that your pregnancy ended as a chemical.  With regards to school,  I was in the same place as you the other year and didn't apply for Asst Head, this was because I was trying for a family and would have felt disloyal if I'd fallen.  As it happens, I've realised what a mistake that was and I have now taken the plunge.  I think schools generally are full of decent people and would allow time off for tx. x

MrsB, that'd be so refreshing and so true that every pregnant woman you see hasn't had the troubles and tx to get to that point.  Congrats on your lovely news x

Joe1997, fab outcome.  Sorry your work have been a pain x

Cornishtwinkle, I hope that you get your BFP on Saturday (or before). x

I'm fairly convinced my tx hasn't worked and am thinking of next steps for FET.  I have OTD on Monday 25th but think AF will show before then.  I'm feeling like I have PMT.  Does anyone know how long you should wait before doing FET?  I'll have to do a self-fund as NHS go is done.

Thanks xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Greavsy and Charlotte please don't give up yet. I still feel af is on its way  despite having a bfp since Saturday. its not over yet.


Mrsb wonderful news!!!! Makes it so real now.

joe1977 sorry about your boss. if you leave will you get mat pay?

Cornishtwinkle I'm a bad influence on early testing, I'm sorry!! You've got a,long way to go yet.


afm doing ok. got quite bad cramps, terrified of losing my bfp. otd is tomorrow. back at work yesterday and feel better keeping busy.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Morning Ladies -  I did another this morning and it's a BFP - I must admit I did glean hope from the opk. Now I have to text DH with the news so I can tentatively share with my mum when she pops over this morning. so relieved - just need it to stay firm now. Hope everyone else testing today gets the BFP


----------



## joe1977

Hi all
2ndtime - no I don't think so on the mat pay but I get a sneaking suspicion that the company I work for is about to close the door anyway  

Cornish, amazing news and so pleased for you - sticky vibes are with you!

Only 7 more sleeps till scan day - it's like counting down to Christmas   xxx


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Hi
Started long protocol 27 Jan and feel like I'm going crazy already! Been injecting Suprecur for the last 3 weeks and go back on Thursday to see if I can start stimming. Did anyone else have slow progress with the Suprecur?


----------



## Charlotte022

Brighteyedgirl It took me a week longer to down reg & lots of people have this problem so don't panic! I'm not sure if there is any one at a simular stage to you on this thread at present but I wish you good luck, this forum is full of pages with people at various stages


----------



## joe1977

so I think I am having my first craving. Went to Waitrose for bread and milk and decided I really did not want the beef stroganoff I was planning to cook. All I fancied was breaded chicken - something I never eat..... DH downstairs at present making chicken burgers with chips and peas   tummy rumbling in anticipation (this from the person who cooks everything from scratch for every meal and never buys anything pre-made ho hum)

brighteyedgirl it might be worth you looking at the thread for those starting treatment in Feb/ March

hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## AlanaS

Brighteyedgirl - I was just over 4 weeks on d/r as my period was a no show for a week and then I had a cyst, I know exactly how you feel but keep the faith, once you start swimming its another step forward and with all the scans things move quicker from then on in as it's always only a few days between clinic visits.

Hang on in there!!


----------



## Greavsy

Yes Brighteyedgirl, I too was on DR for 4 weeks but that was because the hospital were too busy to have me in, cos of Xmas.  I found that the hardest part really and when you start to stim things seem to go v quickly until the dreaded 2WW x

Congrats Cornishtwinkle, that's brill news x

2ndtimeround, thanks for the encouragement.  Hope all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Cornishtwinkle congratulations brilliant news!!!! What's opk? So happy for you.

Joe that made me laugh how were your chicken bugers?

Afm its today. Freaked out as did the test given by the clinic and the control line popped up immediately no test line! Shouted at DH that it was negative. He said wait 3 minutes as it says. Within seconds test line had appered and by 3 minutes as dark as the control line. Phew!! This is why I stick to digital. I'm so happy just pray nothing happens. Need to phone MIL but its 6.30am!


----------



## Greavsy

Congrats 2ndtimeround! That's brilliant confirmation. Enjoy telling your MIL x


----------



## joe1977

woohoo 2ndtime all good on OTD - perfect      
chicken burger was OMG delicious and I now know how satisfying it is to fill a craving  !!!!


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations 2ndtimearound! So pleased for you! The clinic tests take ages, when I tested I did a first response too which popped up straight away so we didn't have the anxious long wait for the other one.

Have a good day all x


----------



## Wookster

Congrats 2ndimearound I hated my clinic test too so bought clear blue digi much easier to use!
Joe glad u enjoyed the chicken hahaha

Greavsy thanks for the kind words re: teaching I have worked out that if I start FET in about 8 weeks and it is successful then I wouldn't go on maternity leave til next feb . It's a difficult decision as I wouldn't start the job til sept but on the flip side I could still be at my school another year another 2 years and I have already been there 7 years it is time to move on ! 

I would imagine you would need to wait the same amount of time for your FET my clinic want this bleed, a natural bleed, then to contact them on third bleed to start DR'ing for FET.

Wookster x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Thankyou everyone i'm just in shock (not sure why because i tested positive since saturday!) DH decided that the embryo has split and we having twins as line was strong but actually according to the ivf calculator i'm 4 weeks 2 days? (is that accurate).

Where do we go to chat after here? Can't find the right board.

Wookster- i think you're making the right decision. It becomes so easy to put our life on hold. I was going to delay my nurse training whilst DH and i started trying but decided just to carry on and stop whenever i got pregnant. Now i'm months ago from qualifying and thanks to the miracle of ivf should be due around october time!    

Joe- not long until your scan!! How are you feeling? have you done any more tests again since? 

I told MIL and she said "oh no" and burst into tears, so i had to check she had heard me right but she had, she was just overcome! bless her. shame my mum not quite so supportive but DH family are awesome.

Charlotte- any news yet hun? xx


----------



## Charlotte022

GP checked my levels & its def a BFN for us, I'm going to take time away now & refocus, I'm planning on losing some weight, getting back in to my swimming & saving again, we are trying to decide whether to start again in a few months or to wait until after our holiday, we are also having a puppy in the summer too so something else to focus on x


----------



## Wookster

Oh Charlotte gutted for you sending big hugs.
I know what you mean about having a refocus we have both been talking about losing weight ( I did put weight on through treatment about 6lbs I think) We could really do with a holiday but have no money right now. The puppy sounds like a great idea, we have a 14 year olf springer and have had him since a pup - love him to pieces.
Take care x


----------



## Greavsy

Charlotte really sorry to hear that.  Hope that you can take time out for R and R.  x

Wooster, I've always had faith that everything happens for a reason.  It's so hard to plan work and having babies when we have to have treatment, it's not fair but when the time is right, I think everything will fall into place.  x

2ndtimearound, take care of yourself, but celebrate quietly as the champers will have to wait now.  Lovely, lovely news x

To anyone needing to get saving, make sure you stay away from cut-price lasagne!  Sorry for poor attempt at humour.


----------



## jellybaby81

Evening all
how is everyone? 
Charlotte sorry to hear that. So cruel and esp given ur age. Will u save for another round? A puppy sounds fab! 
2nd time roumd i will pm u the link for where to go after here not sure how to post it on here. I am 5 w 2 days one wk ahead of u and time is dragging. When is ur scan? X


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Oh charlotte, i'm so sorry. I thought your OTD was friday so still time? I'm glad you've got things to focus on. Was it really your last chance? Thinking of you. 

It really is just 50/50 isn't it. Jellybaby, Anrol, you and I just days apart, two got BFP and two didn't. It's just so unfair. 

Jellybaby my scan date is 11th March, day after mothers day. I think they said i will be 6 weeks 6 days then but how do we calculate it?

xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

It goes from your EC day so if it was a monday like urs was every monday u go up another week. So this sat u will be 5weeks then 6 wks the following sat and so on
mine is on 4th march. I will be 7 wks exactly please god.


----------



## jellybaby81

God i am brain dead just reread my post. Next mon u will be 5 weeks the next monday 6 weeks etc
dont know what i was talking about there....


----------



## 2ndtimeround

oh i see, thanks jellybaby!! They said i would be 6 weeks 6 days on the Monday but i should be exactly 7 weeks then?


----------



## joe1977

Hi both this is really confusing. According to all the websites etc. I should be 6 weeks today but according to the priory I am not 6 weeks until Saturday. My EC was on the 23rd Jan so my pregnancy count starts from 12th Jan. 11 days before collection or ovulation date effectively? All other counters take EC date as OV date and work back two weeks - hence why I should be 6 weeks today - it's a mystery. 

Jelly if your EC was on the 29th, then according to the standard and not my hospital you are 5 wks 1 day today and 2ndtime you are 4wks 2 days xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Yip getting the hang of it now. So second time u will be 7 weeks on that monday. Close.enough to 6wks 6 days its only 1 day. 
Joe yip i am 5wks 1 day. If ur EC was the 23rd joe u should be 6wks today! How many sleeps till scan?


----------



## joe1977

I know, I would like to call myself 6 weeks but the hospital are adamant that I am not 6 weeks till Saturday.
It's only 3 days which they say is irrelevant but as you know, to us lot it is a huge amount of time!!!!!
6 more sleeps till scan day and getting more and more excited.
I seem to have quite a large belly at present which I suppose a lot of it is down to the progesterone but it is huge!!
For one little embie there is a lot of extra space for him! xxx


----------



## Twinklett

Hello, just wanted to mention that whatever your clinic or dates say at the moment, it will all change (or be confirmed) at your 12wk scan as that is the official dating scan. I know that doesn't help as you'd like to know what you are at the moment but in terms of due date it might change quite a bit (which is silly really as we know exactly when conception occurred!!) xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Joe - take the later date, (6 weeks) leeds ivf count your pregnancy as day 1 of pregnancy being 2 weeks (14 days) before egg collection. (Egg collection is counted as ovulation - day 14) so god knows why your clinic do this 11 day thing? 

When you have your pregnancy scan at say 6+3 you will really be 6+6 & your scan will likely put you at this give or take. 

Dates change loads, to begin with I was put back 9 days ! not possible with ivf ! your beans a size of rice so try measure that, it's tricky that's why things can measure out x

I have no idea why some clinics do it differently x


----------



## Ivfmamma

I keep clicking on this & posting with out remembering I am not a member of this thread anymore! 

Girls stop chatting! cos I want to join in lol  xx


----------



## jo1984

Hi ladies

I haven't posted in a while and there seems to be loads going on!!! I seem to be really far behind you ladies and wonder if I should be in the Februar/March group but I started taking "the pill" in January which is why I joined this group!!

Anyway, I just have a quick question for you all!! I had a scan on Monday and the said that its too early to tell me anything, I was on day 6 of injections. I started to have a period on Saturday which they said was normal but I'm still bleeding now? A bit longer than one of my normal periods, should I be bleeding for this long? And how long should I bleed for? They haven't given me an estimated EC date yet, we go back Friday for another scan! 

Thanks xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi Jo the down-reg bleed can be longer and is often different to a normal period. Mine stopped about a day or 2 before my scan so I'd worried a bit that it was cutting it fine, don't worry though all the dates are moveable with ivf as everyone reacts differently. It might be worth going on to the next group as I think most people are at least at the pupo stage and beyond. Good luck with your treatment.

!x


----------



## joe1977

ah love you ivfmamma you always make me chuckle!!! Hope you are keeping ok xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi all! How is everyone getting on? Those with bfns have you had your follow up appointments? How did that go? What's the next step? Those with bfps, how are you feeling? Not long until scans for Joe and jellybaby. Where are you chatting now?

Afm my scan is 11th march. Seems ages away. Not told anyone yet apart from MIL and a couple of people who knew we were going through ivf. But we haven't cracked open the champagne (not that I can have some!!) just yet.

Hope all is well
xx


----------



## joe1977

Hi 2ndtime good to hear from you, the forum seems to have gone silent now.
Unfortunately I have not found a room to chat in yet as the "waiting for early scans" room seems to have some quite negative feeds. I know it is possible to have problems but I am trying not to think about it. I am trying to maintain my positivity throughout this so thought I may just join the due in Sep/Oct group once I have had my scan.

Scan day is tomorrow and getting really excited now. My nausea has gotten worse to the point that all day Saturday and Sunday I have suffered. I have the odd ginger biscuit which helps but only short-term. Spoke with my mum and she never suffered with any symptoms whereas my sister had the nausea lasting 6 months each time yikes!!!

Hope everyone else is still doing ok xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Joe1977, can't believe your scan date is tomorrow, that has come sooo quickly! How far along are you? How are you feeling? I'm going to join that thread too, i did say hi but didn't want to get chatting...just in case. 

My MIL has already bought me a present and DH freaked out and said it's far too early, got a bit tense but i know MIL has been with us all the way and she was just a little too excited. We are trying to hold off until 12 week scan, although hopefully the 6 week scan will bring some reassurance. I might test again next week although i know it won't tell me much now!


----------



## joe1977

I know, scan date has come round really fast!!! According to the Priory I am 6wks 2days today however according to everyone else and all other calculators... I am 6wks 5 days - so I like this more. My little embie is now the size of a blueberry and we should hopefully hear a heartbeat tomorrow woohoo!!! If they don't then I guess we wait a bit longer but feeling far too positive to even consider this an option  

Can't blame MIL for being excited I have already ordered one thing which I wanted anyway but now have a purpose for. It's a gorgeous little lamp from the White Company in the shape of an elephant. The cutest thing ever and would look divine in a nursery....  I won't be buying anything else until 12wks.

I haven't done any testing as my symptoms have been getting worse so I think this is my guide that everything is OK. I have read a lot of about people testing once they knew they were pregnant and it caused a lot of heartache when they expected lines to be thicker or darker and digital tests to read much further along. If you do test, don't read too much into it xxx


----------



## joe1977

oh and I started the weekly photo yesterday by taking my 6 week belly shot - I already have a pronounced stomach which I assume is the progesterone in the main. I used to have a pretty flat stomach but it is long gone and I can't wear any of my regular size 10 jeans xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

joe1977, thats great news!!! Oh my gosh, maybe it's twins for you?   reassuring to have so many signs. My line got darker from 7dp5dt up to 11dp5dt and i haven't tested again since. I can still fit in my jeans but i'm 5 weeks today so behind you. Only three signs- very sensitive to smells, extreme tiredness (although not sure if thats because ivf so emotionally tiring) and sore nipples (sorry tmi!!).

Can't wait to hear the news of your scan, what time is it? The lamp sounds wonderful!! As we have an almost 4 year old we do have most of what we need already anyway but will get some new things but not until later on in the pregnancy.


----------



## joe1977

Well if it was twins it could only be identical as I only had one blast transferred...
My jeans fit but if I sit down I can feel them sticking into my tummy which is really uncomfortable.
Since this process I now weigh about 8lbs heavier than before I started - 4 of those in the past 2 weeks!!!!!
I too am extremely sensitive to smells, extremely tired and the sore nips also apply!

You are lucky I have nothing as no previous - quite nice though as I get to design a room from scratch!!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Just so exciting! lovely to start from scratch too. so happy for you, can't wait to hear the news from the scan. apparently there's very slight change of identical twins (more than normal) from ivf, but they are not sure why! how's things with your boss, any better? hows your DH?

i met my DH whilst pregnant with my first, so whilst MIL was around it was all very new so she particularly excited to be involved "from the beginning". she adores my DS though and he adores her too. Can't believe it has taken so long to get here, so much heartache, i'm just hesistant now to get too excited until i'm more sure. My DS has been talking about being a big brother for over a year so i just can't wait to tell him but we have decided not until 12 week scan.


----------



## joe1977

things with boss are OK as he needed my help on Friday but will see how long that lasts!! DH is wonderful and loving every minute of this pregnancy bless him.

Must be a very exciting time for you all. MY DH had a 3 year old when we got together who has always been in my life - everything was amicable and we all get on really well. She turns 18 in the summer and we have been trying for around 15 years ever since we got together. We saw our last BFP M/C around 8-10 years ago.

I was scared going into this but feel I must be doing better this time as in my M/C's I never got nauseous so fingers crossed all is good. It would be lovely to have twins but grateful if we get one beautiful baby out of this. We were fortunate enough to get 3 or 4 frosties so can always come back to the process in the future if we want a little brother or sister.

Your DS is going to be unbelievably excited, we also chose to wait till 12wks to tell my SD and it is really difficult as she is so lovely and would be so excited even given the age gap!!! xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi guys
so happy to see ur posts today i missed u guys!!!!
Had a crazy few days i have been so up and down since i got bfp basically am an emotional mess and fairly.symptom free. 6 weeks tomorrow. Had v little with first preg but does not stop me fretting....
Went to clinic this am as was anxious so they did a repeat beta cos i only got one originally. They rang back to say all fine and its 35,000. Scan next tues at 7wks cant come quick enough.
Have not found new chatting place yet, happy to stay here!!!!
Best of luck joe tomorrow u must be so excited!
Second time stick here fir a while and we will figure something out
hi to any other gals still around
x


----------



## Wookster

Hi yes I am still around glad you guys are doing well so pleased for you all.
I am a bit in no mans land as to where I should be in terms on the forum aaah it sucks.
Well I am feeling more positive now we are ttc naturally ha don't know what percentage of luck we have given history but fun in trying hey!
Am currently waiting for follow up appt and getting all go for FET which I assume will be april time so not too long to wait.
Wookster x


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby hi!!! Not long until your scan now, wahoo! Don't worry re signs and symptoms, i had nothing with DS. 35000 sounds amazing, you still on track for twins? What have you been up to?

Joe1977 your boss sounds like a jerk to be honest! Make sure you don't let him upset you. Lovely to hear you are so close to SD. Free babysitting for you?  

Wookster, you are very strong and positive. Have fun ttc naturally again. Keep us updated. Hope not long before natural or fet.

I'm quite positive but terrified of having an ectopic or somthing so trying to rein in the excitement until the scan, although won't truly relax until 12 week scan.


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning!
Hey wookster good to hear from.u and u sound like u are doing well. When is follow up?
2nd time round i had really high numbers with DS not as high as this.but still high so its anyones guess really. I thought ectopic was fairly rare with ivf? No? Not been up to much... Working away  and then hibernating the rest of the time!
Post us your news later joe!


----------



## joe1977

Hi All

Jelly, 35000 sounds really high but like you said you had high betas with your ds. Hope you feel better for the reassurance.

Wookster, good to hear from you and I know what you mean about forums. We have built up a nice group here and none of the other forums seem to compare sadly. Have fun TTC naturally - we always did....  

2ndtime i am ignoring the boss - DH says I can leave if I want so I always have it in the back of my mind. We are lucky with SD she is great to be around! Don't panic, I decided I would only panic if I had severe pain or bleeding that felt more like my MC's - funnily I can't remember exactly how long it was ago but I can certainly remember the pain I went through!

So then, a bit of me post now. We had our appointment at 10am and I have been officially signed over to my doctors with an appointment booked for Friday. We saw our baby on the US and when I spotted the heartbeat I burst into tears. It was an amazing thing to experience as we have never got to this point before. The spine measures 5mm which is exactly right for where we are. I am still in shock and it has certainly made everything real. The sister told me that now we have seen the heartbeat it is like getting to the 12 week scan so almost safe. I also read online that once you see the heartbeat the risk of an MC drops to less than 10-15%. So we now have 6 weeks to wait but can look forward to the doctors on Friday and everything else that brings!!

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Jellybaby my clinic say its slightly higher risk than normal because they place the embryo quite high up which then has a risk of wandering. I don't know why I'm so paranoid about it but my tubes are in a bad way anyway. Not long until your scan now!!

Joe1977 wonderful news!!!!!!! Best moment ever!!!! So happy for you. Did you get a picture? Lovely to be handed over to the doctor. Now just a normal pregnancy. Just amazing news!!! 

Afm plodding alvgong, still 12 days until my scan!


----------



## joe1977

Hi 2ndtime, yes we got a photo and it is the cutest as you can make out the head / body. So strange to think our little embie is only 5mm and has a heartbeat!!!

Counting down to your scan, can't wait to hear! xxx


----------



## Wookster

Hi

Great news joe
2nd time am sure the next 12 days will go quickly and everything will be fine!
Afm, follow up appt 18th march so not long too wait for that either
X


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Joe1977) how did it go at the Drs?

Wookster, not long to wait. How are yiu feeling? Have you thought of questions to ask?

Afm can hardly keep my eyes open and very sore and heavy breasts which is exciting signs. Another week until my scan though, seems to be really dragging!


----------



## joe1977

Hi 2ndtime drs was ok, took blood pressure gave me more pessaries and told me to make an appointment with the midwifery centre. Didn't know they had their own centres now!

Not long for you to wait, very exciting!!!

Afm, still nauseous 24/7, shattered, extremely sore boobs especially at night, bitter taste in my mouth and a desire to be outside all the time. Can't face red meat but addicted to roast chicken. Actually any kind of chicken  
Weird as i had gone completely off chicken for months before i got pregnant!!!

Hope you're ok wookster and anyone else who still looks in. I have joined a bfp group but it is so big that you get lost   looks like I will be going it alone after this group stops. Xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning guys, in bed with a.cold booooooo. Temp is.37.8 hope.thats ok when preg?
Joe congrats on scan that is a massive hurdle u can relax a bit now!
Second.time.im pretty tired and boobs heavy but not sore. I agree this.scan business is dragging.on. I have mine tues and starting to get really.anxious anything can happen really grrrrrr so annoying to have.to feel like this
hi to wookster!


----------



## Wookster

Hi

It's lovely that you are doing so well....keep me posted on updates ..... Don't know if this group will close soon? Perhaps we will need to pm each other ?

Wookster x


----------



## Wookster

2nd time I haven't really got many questions to ask as I know each stage of the treatment was pretty 'textbook' we just fell at the final hurdle I can't see what they could do any different in future maybe try and get more eggs so they could go to blasto stage but then risk of ohss it's all a game of chance really I suppose.
I know if both my frosties survive the thaw they will put both back in and if that is not successful and we have another fresh cycle in the summer they will put more than one egg back in too as I will be 37 and on second go.
I guess these will increase chances? 
I am still hoping our natural tries will result in a bfp   but it would be a miracle if it was successful...! 
Am not sure when I will ovulate or bleed naturally I wonder if my body will just kick in as usual or if the drugs have thrown it all out of sync? More waiting and seeing 
I can't believe we are into march already dreams of having a baby this year are slipping by ....


----------



## Martha Moo

Wookster said:


> Hi
> 
> It's lovely that you are doing so well....keep me posted on updates ..... Don't know if this group will close soon? Perhaps we will need to pm each other ?
> 
> Wookster x


Hello,

Yes this group is now due to close 

I will leave links for areas to post moving forward from this thread.

To stay in touch, you can use the messaging system or alternatively, FF has a Live Chat Room which you can by all means use, you could even set a private room just for yourselves, if you are interested in doing so and need help please just PM me

Links

Negative and Inbetween Treatment ~ * Click Here*

Pregnancy Club ~ *Click Here*

Wishing you all the best in your forward journeys

Donna


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Upon request, a continuation of this thread has been set up in another area

here is the link to the new thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303047.msg5378521#new

Any queries please PM me i will also be your volunteer on the new thread 

Donna


----------

